# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006



## honeybee (9. April 2006)

Da es ja noch keinen Fangthread für 2006 gibt, eröffne ich eben mal einen

Datum: 08.04.2006
 Wann: 18:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr 
 Wo: DAV Gewässer 
 Montage: Posenmontage 7g, 8er Wurmhaken und viertelster Tuwurm
 Luft: arsch kalt
 Wasser: 6°C
 Beißzeit: zwischen 20:20Uhr und 21Uhr
 Fisch: Brasse ca. 30cm auf Madenbündel, Aal ca. 45 auf Tauwürmstück

Siehe auch hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74046&page=4


----------



## Veit (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nachdem ich ja gestern noch prohezeit hatte, dass ich wohl noch ein bisschen warten muss auf meinen ersten Aal, stellte sich am vergangenen Abend heraus, dass ich falsch lag.

Wer: ich, Angelkumpel Henni und noch 6 weitere (nichtangelnde) Kumpels als Anhang
Wo: DAV Gewässer
Montage: Laufblei
Luft: 8 Grad, sternenklar, zunehmender Halbmond
Wasser: keine Ahnung
Beißzeit: 20:30 - 22 Uhr
Fisch: ein Aal 55 cm bei mir
Köder: ganzer Tauwurm mit Lockstoff "Aalkiller"
besondere Vorkommnisse: Henni hatte auch einen leichten und zwei richtig harte Bisse (regelrechte Runs), konnte aber keinen verwerten. Bei mir auch noch zwei weitere Bisse, beide ebenfalls sehr kräftig aber auch verpatzt. Der gefangene Aal hatte ebenfalls sehr kräftig gebissen.


----------



## allrounderab (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo veit
dickes petri.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Jana und Veit. Am Mittwoch probiere ich es auch mal wieder


----------



## Veit (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1114081&postcount=204
Am vergangenen Abend 2 Aale, allerdings diesmal für meinen Kumpel Hendrik. Ich hatte diesmal nix. Aber was solls, sie laufen!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri deinem Freund Veit. Ich freue mich schon auf mo0rgen. Da gehts bei mir auch wieder los.


----------



## Pfandpirat (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Endlich! |supergri

Datum: 11.04.2006
 Wann: 20:40 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr 
 Wo: Vereinssee (ca. 4 ha)
Tiefe: 0,50m
 Montage: Grundblei, 6er Haken, viertelster Tauwurm
 Luft: 4°C
 Wasser: 9°C
Fisch: 43 Aal 20:50 Uhr

Noch ein zweiter Biss, genau eine Stunde später, konnte leider nicht verwertet werden. Trotzdem bin ich guter Dinge, dass die Jungs hier endlich laufen.

Petri nochmal an Veit und honey


http://img51.*ih.us/img51/6251/aal1104063ta.jpg


----------



## Veit (12. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Naja, langsam mehren sich ja die Fangmeldungen. Petri @all!
Über Ostern solls ja wieder wärmer und sonniger werden und dann ab nächste Woche abnehmender Mond, ich denke dann gehts richtig los.
Bin heute abend leider ohne jeglichen Zupfer geblieben, hab dann erstmal wieder neue Würmer gesammelt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gab gestern statt einem Aal nur einen 30er Barsch. Bisse hatten wir aber viele.


----------



## Veit (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war vorhin mal wieder Aalangeln. 
Tja von gutem Beißen konnte wahrlich nicht die Rede sein. Das einzige was passierte, war, dass mein elektronischer Bissanzeiger im Abstand von jeweils 5 Minuten drei Mal ganz kurz piepste. Ich glaubte, es wäre der Wind gewesen, doch als ich dann die Montage zur Kontrolle einholte, stellte ich fest, dass ein untermaßiger Aal, den Tauwurm mit "Aalkiller"-Lockstoff genommen hatte. Dies war der einzige Biss, aber besser als nix gerade zum Saisonbeginn.


----------



## beach (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,
ich komm gerade vom Aalfischen, an der Donau bei Passau, zurück.
Mein erster Ansitz für heuer war leider nicht der Hit.- 0 Aale.
Aber der "Durst" ist für's Erste mal gestillt.

Gruß
beach


----------



## arno (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin!
Ein Aal, ca. 30 cm kurz!
Biss auf 16er Haken mit drei Maden!
Ca. 18 Uhr


----------



## froggy31 (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ veit,
petri zu den Aalen, aber warum betonst du immer den "Aalkiller" - Lockstoff
???? 
Hatte das Zeug auch mal, aber außer mehr Stinkerei am Angelplatz und im
Keller nicht mehr Aal gefangen. Natur pur tut es auch

Petri froggy


----------



## Veit (15. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ froggy: Naja bei mir bringt das Zeug im Sommer öfters mal 3 - 5 Aale pro Nacht mehr als meine Mitangler, die ohne angeln. 
Keine Frage mit Natur pur fängt man auch, aber wenn der Aal läuft, ist man mit "Aalkiller" unschlagbar. (zumindest bei mir an Saale und Elbe)


----------



## syndrom (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war vorhin mal wieder Aalangeln.
> Tja von gutem Beißen konnte wahrlich nicht die Rede sein. Das einzige was passierte, war, dass mein elektronischer Bissanzeiger im Abstand von jeweils 5 Minuten drei Mal ganz kurz piepste. Ich glaubte, es wäre der Wind gewesen, doch als ich dann die Montage zur Kontrolle einholte, stellte ich fest, dass ein untermaßiger Aal, den Tauwurm mit "Aalkiller"-Lockstoff genommen hatte. Dies war der einzige Biss, aber besser als nix gerade zum Saisonbeginn.



Hallo

wo fängst du diese Aale ?  in der Saale/Elbe  oder auch in Seen ?


----------



## Veit (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ syndrom: In Seen angle ich nicht gerne auf Aal, eigentlich zu 98 % in Flüssen (Saale, Elbe, Weiße Elster).


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ syndrom: In Seen angle ich nicht gerne auf Aal, eigentlich zu 98 % in Flüssen (Saale, Elbe, Weiße Elster).


 
.......aber Ich;-)Ich Angel aber am liebsten in geschlossenen Seen,Weiher ... auf Aal 
Da sind die Chancen auf große Monster-Aale am größten.Meine Meinung!!!!!


----------



## Hefti (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin Moin
War mit meinem Cousin am 13.04. los. Trotz Tabakgeruch an den Fingern und einer klaren Vollmondnacht konnten wir 2 Aale erwischen. Meiner war 71,5cm lang und wog 750g, Jochens war 79cm lang und wog 1000g. Wenn mir also nochmal jemand erzählt, Rauchen oder Vollmond wäre schlecht für den Aalfang, den lach ich aus.
Waren am 15.04 wieder los, diesmal mit meinem bruder und E.S.O.X. als Unterstützung. Dichte Wolkendecke, angenehme Temperaturen: Mein Cousin: 1 Brassen, 61cm, 3750g. E.S.O.X.: 1Aal, 60+cm, 450g.
Ach ja, alle Fische wurden an einer Stelle in einem kleinen emsländischen Flüßchen gefangen. Die Bisse erfolgten alle nach 23.00 Uhr, wobei die beiden großen Aale den Köder (Wurm) direkt nahmen.

MfG
Hefti## 

P.S.: Versuche noch Fotos nachzureichen.


----------



## Veit (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> .......aber Ich;-)Ich Angel aber am liebsten in geschlossenen Seen,Weiher ... auf Aal
> Da sind die Chancen auf große Monster-Aale am größten.Meine Meinung!!!!!


Das ist wohl wahr, hatte auch mal nen richtig großen Aal der Meterklasse an einem solchen Gewässer am Haken, aber er ging leider verloren.
Mein größter gelandeter (Fluss-)Aal war bislang "nur" 89 cm. Dafür stimmt die Menge am Fluss eben meistens, was nicht heißt, dass es nicht auch Seen gibt wo man viele Aale fängt.  Nur hab ich leider bisher noch keinen solchen gefunden.


----------



## Veit (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hmm, war vorhin an der Saale. 1 Biss = 1 Güster.
So richtig läufts noch nicht mit Aal, hab ich den Eindruck.


----------



## bennie (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bei uns ist das wasser noch richtig kalt... glaube die saison ist noch nicht wirklich im gange ...


----------



## arno (16. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bennie, Gestern am frühen abend , hab ich nen Aal gefangen!
War aber nen Baby!
So langsam wirds was!

So einen See kenn ich !
Ach zwei sogar!


----------



## bennie (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> So einen See kenn ich !
> Ach zwei sogar!


 
ich auch :g


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch :g


 
aktuell von heute,der Aal? 




|supergri


----------



## arno (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch :g




HÖLLE, wat n Teil!


----------



## bennie (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

wir mussten wegen dem harten winter vor ner woche 7 tote aale bergen.... 3 davon mit 80+ 
dazu 14 tote satzkarpfen und 1 mittlerer hecht...  hoffe wir fangen dieses jahr noch schöne aale dort..  der rest der hechte hats jedenfalls überlebt...


----------



## Steffen90 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> So einen See kenn ich !
> Ach zwei sogar!


ich sogar drei!!!:q :q :q 
vier Aale zwischen 60 und 85 cm sin da in einer Nacht normal!
einen der kleiner als 55 war, hab ich da noch nie gefangen!!
mein größter hatte bis her 88cm und 1,8kg!
der größte den ich dort je gesehen habe lag leider tot am Ufer  und hatte eine Länge von 1,08m!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gehe heute abend in nem Teich Angeln.Da müsste eher was geben,als in unseren kalten Kanal.
1,8meter:k Aal.
aber wird bestimmt nicht unbedingt der größte gewesen sein.vielleicht fängst du ja noch bald da nen 1,12m Aal#6


----------



## Steffen90 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> gehe heute abend in nem Teich Angeln.Da müsste eher was geben,als in unseren kalten Kanal.
> 1,8meter:k Aal.
> aber wird bestimmt nicht unbedingt der größte gewesen sein.vielleicht fängst du ja noch bald da nen 1,12m Aal#6


leider war der Aal "nur" 1,08m lang und nicht 1,8m!!
hoff ich auch das ich dieses Jahr so einen erwische!!
viel Glück heut abend!!!#6 #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> leider war der Aal "nur" 1,08m lang und nicht 1,8m!!
> hoff ich auch das ich dieses Jahr so einen erwische!!
> viel Glück heut abend!!!#6 #6


 
 wollte den Aal nicht zum Conger machen#d solche "kleinen fehler passieren mal 
Dankeschön,werde sicher heute was fangen|supergri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Habe heute meinen ersten aaal dieses Jahr gefangen.Der Junge oder das Mädel,war 61 cm lang.2 Bisse hatte ich von 19.30-23.15Uhr Der erste Biss war ne Schleie.konnte nur noch den Kopf sehen,da ist sie dann abgegangen.War aber nicht soeine große.ca 30cm:g 
Geangelt habe ich in 1,40 Tiefe,mit jeweils eine 1,5 gramm Pose,ohne Blei,mit nem fetten Wurmbündel dran.Dann kam noch mitten in der Nacht ein Schwan übers Wasser gelaufen und ist 10 meter vor meiner Pose "gelandet".Hat das geschäppert:c War schon komisch heute da alleine zu sitzen.Etliche Geräusche waren zu hören.Aber nun bin ich ja wieder zuhause Ne Ratte ist mir dann noch zwischen den Beinen umhergelaufen.Dachte erst,die würde mich anfallen:r die kam immer wieder...
sonst war es heute sehr Windstill.Nachts war Sternenklarer Himmel gewesen.Hätte zwar besser beissen können,aber weil das Wasser noch etwas kalt ist,mach ich mal ne ausnahme für die Aale|supergri 
Hier 3 Bilder von vorhin.


----------



## bennie (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

petri, nen 60er is ja schonmal besser als die ganz kleinen


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 18.04.2006
 Wann: 19:40 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr 
 Wo: Vereinssee (ca. 4 ha)
Tiefe: 0,50m
 Montage: Grundblei, 6er Haken, viertelster Tauwurm
 Luft: 10°C
 Wasser: 12°C
Wetter: wechselhaft
Fisch: 61er Aal 21:53 Uhr

Schöner dicker Bursche, der noch ein halbverdautes Rotauge auspuckte.
Also, jetzt scheints hier richtig zu laufen. War auf jeden Fall eine schöne Belohnung für das Sitzen im Regen.



http://img235.*ih.us/img235/1226/aal170406klein6iv.jpg​


----------



## Veit (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern und heute abend mit Kumpel Hendrik an der Saale.
Sehr viele Bisse, aber fast nix bekommen. Gestern garnix, heute jeder eine Güster und...
ein wirklich guter Aal (mindestens 80 cm), der Henni abgerissen ist. Haben wir schon gesehen. Echt sch...!


----------



## honeybee (18. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wir waren heute auch nochmal los von 19Uhr bis ca. 22.45Uhr....
Nix, nichtmal einen Zupfer gab es#c Dabei war das Wetter recht Aalfreundlich. Naja was solls....zumindest ein paar schöne Bilder konnte ich machen und dann noch eine Menge Tauwürmer sammeln....:q


----------



## Nauke (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bin gerade zurück, zwei Lütte auf Mistwurm.

Scheint hier auch langsam loszugehen#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo Boardis, tolle Fänge ( eure Aale ), werde jetzt auch mal langsam losziehen, hat jemand Lust, gemeinsames Ansitzen auf Aal in Frankfurt am Main, habe die Karte von Schwanheimer Ufer bis Offenbach hoch. Wenn jemand einmal Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Ansitz hat, meldet Euch über PN oder hier !!

Grüße aus Frankfurt#h


----------



## msdstefan (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war die letzten 2 Wochen in Indien und konnte deshalb nichts melden. Die ersten 2 Aale fing ich am 31.3. in einem 1m tiefen Kanal an der holländischen Grenze bei 10° Wassertemperatur. Beide waren so ca. 45cm lang und durften wieder schwimmen gehen. Am nächsten Tag folgte dann in einen sehr flachen Altarm ein Aal von 69cm und 640gr. Alle Aale bissen auf Tauwurm. Ab nächster Woche gehts bei mir dann auch verstärkt wieder los.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also bei uns in Osnabrück ist die Saison auch schon wieder losgegangen!
4Aale alle so um die 60!
Aber fängt man in kleinen Bächen auch die Monsteraale?
Denn ich lese nur von diesen wirklichen Monstern aus Seen,Weiher etc.
Geschlossene Gewässer halt.
Aber ich habe noch nie einen größeren Aal als 85 cm gefangen!
Und eigentlich wollte ich mal so ein Riesenvie fangen!

Und noch ne Frage, hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob Aale wirklich besser beissen, wenn man Lockstoffe nimmt?
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten


----------



## Franz_16 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



> Aber fängt man in kleinen Bächen auch die Monsteraale?



In Seen fängt man sie einfacher, da sie da meist nicht "abwandern" können... 
schau dir mal die Hitparaden der Angelzeitschriften an, da findeste selten Aale aus Flüssen. 
Aber es gibt auch Monster in kleinen Bächen |rolleyes 


War heute übrigens das erste mal draussen, bis 21.45 Uhr, dann wurds mir zu kalt.
Bekam einen Biss, den hab ich verwertet. Nach hoffnungsvollen Drill stellte sich der "Biss" leider "nur" als strammer Karpfen heraus... aber egal.. alleine der Frühlingsgeruch, eine Knicklichtpose im Wasser, die Kopflampe auf der Stirn.... man wie hab ich das vermisst 

Richtig losgehen tuts bei uns erst, wenns mindestens 2 Tage hintereinander mal 30°C hatte.. und das ist meistens erst Ende Mai..vorher kann man nur auf Glückstreffer hoffen.


----------



## Nauke (19. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bin gerade zurück, außer Barsche nix und total duchgefroren.#h


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Franz_16 kann das sein, dass ich dich schonmal auf einem Foto, ich weiss net mehr wann, mit einer Riesenseeschlange gesehen habe?
Ich denke so wie du gesagt hast, kommt die wohl aus einem geschlossenen Gewässer.
Und erst mal danke für deine Tipps!
Ich war gestern nochmal los an einem Weiher da habe ich einen Großen Aal auf Tauwurm verloren (Vorfachbruch)!
So mal sehen wann ich diese Woche nochmal Zeit habe den Schleichern nachzustellen!


----------



## Hechtangler123 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,

war gestern abend mal wieder auf Aal. 16 dicke Bisse, und 4 Aale ein dicker 970 gramm.
der ging ab wie schmitz katz. Werd morgen wieder auf die Schlängler versuchen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Hechtangler123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> war gestern abend mal wieder auf Aal. 16 dicke Bisse, und 4 Aale ein dicker 970 gramm.
> der ging ab wie schmitz katz. Werd morgen wieder auf die Schlängler versuchen.
> ...


 
Super und Glückwunsch zu den Aalen. 
 Hast keine Bilder für hier gemacht


----------



## drathy (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Hechtangler123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> war gestern abend mal wieder auf Aal. 16 dicke Bisse, und 4 Aale ein dicker 970 gramm.
> der ging ab wie schmitz katz. Werd morgen wieder auf die Schlängler versuchen.
> ...



Auch von mir Glückwunsch und n fettes Petri!

Mich würde noch das Gewässer interessieren: See, Fluß oder kleiner Graben?? Danke.


----------



## Aal777 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin
Jo ich war dieses Jahr leider noch net auf Aal drausen und habe auch so dies jahr noch keinen erwisch. Aber zwei Freunde und ich wollen unser glück heut Nacht mal auf die Probe stellen. Mal sehn was es gibt.

Gruß Aal777
Ps: Petri Heil an all die die schon einen Schlängler in ihrem Fangbuch haben und auch an die die noch keinen haben


----------



## syndrom (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

angelt ihr mit Posen oder Grundmontage auf Aal ?


----------



## bennie (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich benutze beides... je nach Laune und Wind.


----------



## TRANSformator (20. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

nàbend,
mal ne frage wo fangt ihr die aale denn zurzeit?woltl am samstag abend vll los.
komm aus dem emsland, raum meppen. dort ist halt die ems, der dortmund-ems-kanal etc.

also eher im fluss oder geschlossene gewässer?


mfg


----------



## Hechtangler123 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir Glückwunsch und n fettes Petri!
> 
> Mich würde noch das Gewässer interessieren: See, Fluß oder kleiner Graben?? Danke.


 
Nabend,

ja habe nur Handybilder und die sind eider wegen der Dunkelheit nichs geworden.:r 

Ich habe sie in einem mittleren Fluss gefangen.


Grüße Dirk


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich habe immer 3 Ruten draussen:
1 Pose 7g
2mal Grund mit selbstgebautem Tiroler Hölzl!
Und wie gesagt ich fange zwar Aale aber net die Riesendinger|uhoh:
Also ich angele an der Posenrute mit Tauwurm einer Grundrute auch mit Tauwurm!
Die letzte Rute beködere ich mit Fischfetzen, damit es auch endlich mal einer über 84cm wird!:k


----------



## drathy (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich habe letztes Jahr immer mit zwei Posen (7g) vor meinen Füßen und mit einer Grundrute meist auf der anderen Seite/in der Mitte geangelt... Hab eindeutig besser mit den Posen vor den Füßen gefangen... Hab meist mit Tauwurm aber auch mit Mistwurm gefangen...da ich mehr Tauwürmer benutzt habe, habe ich darauf auch mehr gefangen. Ein Aal ging auf KöFi an die Angel....

Mal schauen, vielleicht schaffe ich ja dieses WE auch einen ersten Ansitz!


----------



## Holger (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wo angelt ihr denn, das ihr so schwere Posen (7 Gramm) benutzt ??? Muß das an eurem Gewässer sein...? Bei uns reichen 2-3 Gramm Posen völlig.

Nachtrag vom Ostersonntag:

2 Aale auf Wurmstücke am 8er Haken, leider nur Stricknadeln von ca. 40 cm...:m


----------



## bennie (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

also wenn ich mit karpfenruten fische möchte ich auch ein bisschen raus kommen .... dazu habe ich 2 x 6gr posen gekauft.  fein ausgebleit stört das den aal doch eh nicht....


----------



## Holger (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Eher nicht. Aber wir in Ostfriesland müssen ja auch selten weit raus, und wenn nimmt man halt Grundmontagen.

Hier an den flachen Kanälen reichen für die Wurmruten 2-4 Gramm Posen, für die Köfiruten (Aal UND Zander) nehme ich meistens Posen zwischen 6 und 8 Gramm....


----------



## drathy (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Wo angelt ihr denn, das ihr so schwere Posen (7 Gramm) benutzt ??? Muß das an eurem Gewässer sein...? Bei uns reichen 2-3 Gramm Posen völlig.



Also der Fluß in dem ich angele ist schon etwas breiter (50m) und wenn nix beißt, versuche ich es auch mal weiter draußen, was mit 2-4g Posen bei etwas Wind doch recht problematisch ist.

Außerdem haben wir hier bei uns auch nur einen vernünftigen Angelladen, der letztes Mal keine kleineren Knicklichtposen hatte... #c 

Aber abgesehen davon habe ich auch nie Probleme bei vorsichtigen Bissen gehabt, die ich mit leichteren Posen nicht gehabt hätte.

Aber bei Euren doch meist flacheren und schmaleren Kanälen/Flüssen in Ostfriesland reichen natürlich in der Tat die leichteren Posen!


----------



## Trader1667 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So Leudde ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden hab nun auch ein Grund dafür 

Also ich beschloss heute die Aal Saison einzuläuten.

Nach der Arbeit fuhr ich an die Fuhse. Ich beköderte zwei Ruten mit Tauwurm und ab.......bis halb 10 tat sich nichts.... Aber dann  ein Ruck in der Rute und ich traute meinen Augen nicht ein Aal ich denke um die 90 und FETTTTTT......Fotos setzte ich morgen rein.....Da Digicam leer ist bin gerade am aufladen.......

Morgen gehts wieder hin 

SSSSSIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE  SIIIIIINNNNNDDDD    DAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Aal777 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Soooo......
Wo: Teich(Vereingewässer)
Wann:20April 24:00Uhr
Fang:Aal(56cm)
Köder: Tauwurm
Ich fische mit 5-6g Posen und hatte noch keine Schwierigkeit mit der Bisserkennung weil wenn ein Aal beist dann sieht man es ja sehr deutlich.

Gruß Aal777


----------



## Philipp_do (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,
war gestern bis heute mit nem Freund am Rhein-Herne-Kanal. Gefangen haben wir 7 Aale auf Made und Wurm.

Gruß Philipp


----------



## syndrom (22. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Fangt ihr die Aale nur in Flüssen oder auch in Seen ?
Also ich habe bei 3 Ansitzen dieses Jahr noch kein Glück gehabt,

Ich weiß nicht ob meine Montage so falsch ist ?

Birnenblei mit Doppelkarabiner als Laufblei auf der Haupschnur
Perle
Wirbel mit Karabiner
daran das Vorfach mit Aalhaken


----------



## Markus_NRW (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hab dieses Jahr 3 Ansitze hinter mir und 5 AALe überlistet.

Zeit : 22:00 bis 01:00 Uhr
Köder : Tauwurm stück mit AALkiller
Grundmontage mit Laufblei
Wassertemperatur von 9 Grad bis 11 Grad
AAle von 52-64 cm


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So wieder da|bla: 
war heute schönes Angeln gewesen!
Tag:22.04.06
Zeit:19.30-23.45Uhr
Ort:Großer Weiher(ohne Zufluss)
Fische:1 Rotfeder ca.23cm 5 Aale:75,73,67,57,55cm#6 
Köder:Mistwurmbündel
Montage:1,5gramm Pose mit Knicklicht,Haken.
Ohne Blei und ohne Wirbel...
Tiefe:Grund 1,40m
4-5meter vom Ufer.

Besonderheiten:Es war heute recht trübes Wasser,letzte Woche war es noch klar;+ Algen??Es war Windstill,gegen 20.30Uhr,fing es an zu regnen.Bis dahin hatte ich noch kein Biss.Ich setzte mich ins Auto,obwohl ich schon nass wie Katze war.Hörte Musik.Etwa gegen 21.15Uhr der erste Biss.Sehr vorsichtig.Dachte erst an Schleie.Aber es war der erste Aal heute.ca 30 minuten später fing ich eine Rotfeder mitten im Dunkeln.Sie Biss kurz nach den Einwurf.der Regen hörte langsam auf.Es tröpfelte dann nur noch von den Bäumen.Es war Windstill und milde dadraussen.Hatte insgesamt nur 7 Bisse auf Wurm.Aber hatte nur 1 Fehlbiss.Schätze auf eine tinca#t War extrem vorsichtig und nippelte nur.Ein großer Aal nippelte auch ungefähr 5 Minuten lang und zog dann voll nach links.Geschluckt hatten alle tief,bis auf einen.Da hing der Haken vorne im Unterkiefer.
Es waren 4 Breitköpfe und 1 Spitzkopf.
Aber heute war es ein schöner Aprilangelabend.Wäre ich jetzt noch da,dann |rolleyes


----------



## kulti007 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

auch ich war die letzte nacht unterwegs.
zeit: 17:00 uhr - 1:30 uhr
wetter: sonne-->gewitter-->regen-->sonne-->regen-->klarer himmel-->nebel
(also sehr abwechslungsreich #d)
wasser: sehr trübe und bestimmt auch kalt  
fänge: 2 karpfen, 1 bleie, 2 barsche, 1 flußkreps, 1 plötze und 3 aale :m
(die genannten schwimmen aber immer noch, oder besser gesagt wieder)
beißverhalen: also eigentlich alle sehr vorsichtig, selbst ein aalebiß dauerte im durschnitt so ca. 10min |kopfkrat

also war es ein gelungener angeltag (nacht)

mfg kulti007


----------



## Veit (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mensch, das sind ja schon richtig gute Fänge, Leute! Petri Heil an alle Fänger!
Bei mir an der Saale siehst noch nicht so jut aus, wir haben bei den letzten Ansitzen, wenn dann nur Weißfische gefangen.
Aber das wird ganz sicher noch besser


----------



## magic.j (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gewässer:40 Ha See in einer Flachen Bucht
Angelart: Pose
Köder:     Köfi
Tiefe:      ca 1m
Zeit:       von 21-24 Uhr
Fang:      3 Aale (45,65,75cm) Breitköpfe


Waren zu zweit,hatten noch mehrere Bisse,die wir net verwerten konnten.

mfg
magicj


----------



## kulti007 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@veit

richtig, es kann ja nur noch besser werden :m
ich denke das die saison begonnen hat. 

petri heil an alle #h

mfg


----------



## Steffen90 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ein dickes petri @ Schleienwühle, kulti007 und magic.j!!!
super fänge! bei mir tut sich leider noch nix!


----------



## LordVader (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> ein dickes petri @ Schleienwühle, kulti007 und magic.j!!!
> super fänge! bei mir tut sich leider noch nix!


 
Genauso sehe ich es auch. Dickes Petri zu den super Schleichern. Ich werde nächstes WE mal den 1. Ansitz probieren.


----------



## Steffen90 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

nächstes We versuch ichs auch nochma!! is ja schon nen bisschen wärmer geworden. das Wasser hat jetzt ca. 14° da müsst eigendlich was gehn!!


----------



## Veit (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War mit Kumpel Henni an der Saale. Er hatte einen Aal, der wieder schwimmt weil er nur knappe 50 cm hatte, ich nur ne Güster *grrr*. wenig Bisse insgesamt, läuft noch nicht so recht


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern abend mit Kumpel wieder an den Weiher.Wir konnten von 20-1 Uhr ,*11* Aale fangen.Ich hatte 5 Aale und Lars hatte 6 Aale.Den letzten den er gefangen hat,war eine Strippe,die wieder schwimmt.Habe wieder eine Rotfeder in der Nacht gefangen.Lars hatte noch vom Anangeln vom Verein am Vormittag,4 recht große tote Köderfische dabei.Plötzen von gut 10 cm.Ich sagte ihn noch was er jetzt im Frühjahr damit fangen will,Aal sei doch noch recht vorsichtig;+ :g Er hatte auf alle 4 Anstecker nen Biss.Gegen 22 Uhr hatte er einen Aal dran,von schätzungsweise 90cm oder drüber.Der Kescher hatte sich beim Keschern unter Wasser unglücklicherweise verhangen,an einem Baumstamm.#q Er hatte probiert den Aal per Handlandung zu bekommen.Aber er konnte kaum rumfassen.Der große hatte sich recht langsam bewegt im Wasser.Vielleicht wegen der dicke her.|kopfkrat Dann ist ihn noch das Vorfach gerissen.Der Aal ist dann ganz langsam wie eine Seeschlange abgetaucht.Wir hatten uns noch recht lange über das "monster" unterhalten. 
Bisse hatten wir reichlich.Die 10 von 11 gefangenen Aale waren zwischen 55 und 72 cm lang.War aber echt wieder eine heisse Aalnacht gewesen.
Das Wetter war wie den Tag davor.Nur das es an den Abend nicht geregnet hat


----------



## drathy (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Fettes Petri zu den Aalen!

Das scheint ja schon recht gut zu laufen! Schade, dass es mit dem großen nicht geklappt hat! Ich ärgere mich schon wieder, dass ich am WE nicht los gewesen bin! 

Naja, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! |rolleyes 

Gruß, Drathy


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Die beiden letzten Bilder waren nicht von den riesen Aal beim Keschern.Der auf den Bildern war in den 60igern.
Euch allen noch Petri Heil


----------



## Hanselle 007 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Das wahren ja echt super fänge und ein echt super beitrag von dir ich glaub das wahr und hat sehr spass gemacht der Abend.....#6 #r |stolz: 


			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden letzten Bilder waren nicht von den riesen Aal beim Keschern.Der auf den Bildern war in den 60igern.
> Euch allen noch Petri Heil


----------



## Veit (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So nun gehts auch an der Saale vorwärts. Da wir uns heute nicht entscheiden konnten, an welcher Stelle wir es probieren, entschlossen sich mein Angelkumpel Henni und ich ein Fern-Aalduell zum guten Zweck - nämlich zu Erkenntnissen über die beste Stelle- durchzuführen.
Verkehrte Welt! - Ich errreichte ein 2:0 mit nur drei hundertprozentigen Aalbissen. Ein ca. 60er, der wieder schwimmen durfte und ein gemessener 62er, der mitgenommen wurde. In der Dämmerung hatte ich zwar erstmal Weißfischbisse, aber da hab ich die Ruten gleich drin gelassen, dann nach Dunkelwerden wiegesagt nur drei Bisse, bei denen mit Sicherheit auch der dritte, nicht verwertete, ein Aal war. Alles auf Tauwurm mit "Aalkiller". Bei Hendrik gabs ungefähr zwanzig schöne Bisse, aber er konnte keinen Fisch landen, ein Fischverlust durch Festsetzen. Dachte erst er übertreibt, aber war dann selbst nochmal vorbei gefahren und selbst gesehen was los war. Wir waren uns einige, dass diese Bisse wohl größtenteils von aalen stammten und werden es deshalb morgen dort auch versuchen.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So als ich gesten auf der Arbeit gemerkt habe wie sau warm das ist habe ich mich aufgemacht meinen 5ten Aal diese Saison zu fangen!
Und gesagt,getan bin ich so gegen 8 Uhr am Wasser gewesen und da ging die Post ab kleine Weissfische springen in Massen und die großen Rotfedern klauen mir den Tauwurm!!!
Aber so gegen halb 11 ein typischer Aalbiss an meiner Posenrute und so 5 min. später schlage ich an und siehe da ein schöner Aal von 75 cm der wie ich meine ziemlich dick war!
Also mein größter Aal mit 84cm war nicht so dick!!
Also Leute war das nun ein zu dick geratenes Männchen oder was war das ?
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Männchen maximal bis 50 cm lang werden!!
Also ich wollte euch nur mal eben berichten und die Frage los werden!!
Danke fürs lesen


----------



## kulti007 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@taker_der_faker

ich glaube nicht das es ein männchen war. das gewicht des aal`s läßt sich nur auf sein nahrungsverhalten und das gewässer zurück führen. 
denn das nahrungsangebot ist doch von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich. 
ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht das in fließgewässern die fische alle nicht so fett sind, aber dafür kräftiger. was wohl mit der strömung und kraftaufwand zur fortbewegung zusammen hängt.

@all petri heil für die kommenden aalnächte

ich kann erst wieder in zwei wochen los. meine freundin kommt am wochenende. und da darf ich nicht |gr:
naja vielleicht kann ich sie ja überreden.

mfg
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=7453


----------



## Pfandpirat (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 23.04.2006
 Wann: 20:30 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr 
 Wo: Vereinssee (ca. 4 ha)
Tiefe: 0,50m
 Montage: Grundblei, 6er Haken, viertelster Tauwurm
 Luft: 11°C
 Wasser: 14°C
Fisch: 42er Aal 21:15 Uhr; 30er Aal 22:45 Uhr

Petri für eure dicken Aale.

War Sonntag nochmal schnell am Wasser. Leider haben nur die Kleinen gebissen (welche auch wieder schwimmen) und die Stellen wechseln jedes mal. Hat man eine Nacht dort gefangen, läufts beim nächsten Mal wieder an der anderen Stelle. Schon interessant.

Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem. Auch wenn die benachbarten Angler den See wieder mit ihren elektronischen Bissanzeigern beschallten und wir von einer Mengegar nicht so ängstlicher Fledermäuse umgeben waren. Die Jungs flogen derartig aggressiv in die Schnur, dass wir die Schnur schon halb aufs Gras gelegt haben, um nicht jedes mal hochzuschrecken.


http://img103.*ih.us/img103/7826/aal1230406017jn.th.jpg"http://img228.*ih.us/img228/575/aal2230406017sl.th.jpg


----------



## sharkhooker (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Am Necker laufen sie gerade nicht mehr, anscheinend noch satt vom Hochwasser!?
Zum 1.Mai werde ich nochmal versuchen den "Schlangenbändiger" zu mimen.
Meld mich dann noch mal!


----------



## magic.j (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Leute,

war gestern wieder mit meinem Kumpel am gleichen See,naja das Resultat war,dass er 3 schöne Raubaale gefangen hat und ich leider keinen,gebissen hat es eigendlich gut,komisch,dass immer in nem Abstand von ner Stunde die Bisse kamen und dann nicht mehr.
Habt ihr auch das schon beobachtet?

Mfg
magicj


----------



## magic.j (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Taker,

warum angelst du net mit kleinen köfis auf Aal,wenn es in dem See so massenweiße davon hat?Angel an dem einen See nur mit Köfis auf Aal und halt so mir die Schnürsenkel vom Haken und lästiges anderes Zeug.Mein gut,hab auch schon 30cm Aale auf Köfis gefangen die 8cm lang waren,aber du fängst dann meistens die großen fette,fangen immer so ab 60cm aufwärts im Schnitt,selten kleinere.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

oh man das läuft ja schon ganz gut!!ich hoffe ich habe genaus so viel erfolg am WE!!


----------



## sharkhooker (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Um auf die kleinen Aale zurück zu kommen, hatte es schon oft, das gerade an kleinen Gräben egal welcher Aal es war, er zumindestens versucht hat den KöFi irgendwie runter zu bekommen.
So ist es also keine Garantie für grosse.
Aber zumindestens bleibt man in diesem Falle von Brassen etc. verschont.
(Die hätte ich dann lieber an der Feeder)


----------



## Veit (25. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wir waren eben wieder los und so schnell kanns sich ändern. Schön mild und schwül, aber keinerlei Bisse diesmal. Außer einen bei Kumpel Henni. War wohl ein Karpfen. Harte Flucht und dann im Gestrüpp angerissen. Schade. Ansonsten wiegesagt bis auf kurze Zupfer garnix.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So ich war gestern wo es so schwül war auch wieder mit einem Kumpel los an wieder dem kleinen Bach über den man springen kann!!
So gegen 21.30 ergoss sich über uns ein Gewitter da dachte ich mir noch das ist doch genial für die Aale!!
Und siehe da da habe ich doch gleich einen 62cm Aal verhaftet!!
Und dann so 10 min später einen 50er und dann ist der Bauer mit dem Trecker wieder auf seinen Hof gefahren und hat das ganze Wasser mit seinen Treckerscheinwerfern geflutet!
Dann bin ich noch ne halbe Stunde da geblieben und es war nix mehr!!
Hätte das nicht, wenn das Licht nicht gewesen wäre, eine super Aalnacht werden können so nach dem Motto alle 5 min neuer Aal??
Habt ihr solch eine Nacht schon erlebt??


----------



## Pfandpirat (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 26.04.2006
 Wann: 20:30 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr 
 Wo: Vereinssee (ca. 4 ha)
Tiefe: 0,50m
 Montage: Grundblei, 4er Haken, viertelster Tauwurm
 Luft: 11°C
 Wasser: 14°C
Fisch: 39er Aal 20:37 Uhr; 48er Aal 21:43 Uhr; 51er Aal 22:26 Uhr; 30er 22:57 Uhr

Also, gestern hat es wirklich zum ersten Mal gebissen ohne Ende. Ich habe bestimmt noch vier weitere Bisse versaut. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, leider musste ich irgendwann heim - war halt Dienstag |supergri

Allein die Größe lässt zu wünschen übrig und ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das ändern kann. Köfi ist ja erst ab nächste Woche erlaubt. 

Mal ne andere Frage: Da ich den Fisch nicht verlieren will, warte ich immer bis zum  Schnurabzug. Das Problem ist dann aber, dass der Fisch den Haken voll inhaliert hat und ich am Maul das Vorfach kappen muss. Einerseits  schade für den Fisch, andererseits schade um den Haken/Vorfach. Habt ihr da eine Lösung (abgesehen vom frühzeitigen Anschlag) oder nehmt ihr das einfach in Kauf?


----------



## ollifischer (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei mir am Fluss beissen die Aale meistens so heftig dass es richtig bimmelt, dann hau ich einfach schnell an...Trotzdem ist der Haken oft geschluckt, ich glaube in der Strömung schlucken die Aale den Köder sehr schnell, und ziehen erst dann ab. Am See ist es wahrscheinlich weniger heftig.

Olli


----------



## syndrom (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

mich würde gerne mal interessieren wie viele hier mit antitangle oder nur mit durchlaufblei angeln.


----------



## kulti007 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

also ich immer mit antitangle, da ich mit freilaufrollen fische. wäre schlecht wenn am ende was vertüdelt ist und der fisch keine schnur nehmen kann.

mfg


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hier wird auch mit Anti Tangle und 5g Grundblei geangelt, damit sich jeder Zupfer auf die Winkelpickerspitze überträgt!! 
Und der Fisch nix oder nur wenig vom blei merkt!!
Oder ich nehme ein tiroler Hölzl vor das ich eine Kugel mache, sodass es sich nicht an der Schlaufe vor dem Karabiner verheddert!!

Und ich kann auch nur sagen, dass die Aale in Bächen schneller schlucken als in Seen, Weiher etc.!


----------



## chris_182 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich angle auch mit Anti-Tangle und meist 10-20g Olivenblei


----------



## MeRiDiAn (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				chris_182 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angle auch mit Anti-Tangle und meist 10-20g Olivenblei


.. & meist OHNE Aal :q |wavey: :q


----------



## chris_182 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Basti,
das stimmt, allerdings meist nur wenn du auch mit bist . . .


----------



## Aal777 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin 
ich angel mit Pose wenn es geht. Und Am Fluss einfach mit Grunblei ohne Antitangel zeuch. Das nur bei Karpfen oder beim Feedern wenn es weit raus muss.
Gruß Aal777


----------



## Steffen90 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich angel am liebsten mit Pose!! es gibt doch kaum was schöneres als wenn die Pose anfängt zu zucken und danach langsam untergeht!
wenn es zu windig ist einfach mit nem 6g Grundblei.


----------



## syndrom (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hat einer mal ne Zeichnung von einer Posenmontage auf Aal,diese würde mich auch noch sehr interessieren.


----------



## Steffen90 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

zeichnung hab ich leider keine.


----------



## magic.j (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,

ne große Zeichnung denk ich braucht man net,da es einfach ne stinknormale simple Posenmontage ist,das Vorfach liegt je nach dem ein wenig auf dem Grund,muss halt gut ausgelotet werden,aber sonst hab ich persönlich beim Aalangeln keinen Schnick Schnack.
Im Fluss ganz normal mit ner einfachen Grundmontage.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Veit (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War auf Aal mit Kumpel Hendrik an der Saale. 
Dauerregen. Hendrik nix, ich 1x Aal in Größe XS *gg* und eine Güster in Größe XXL.


----------



## surfer93 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich angel fast nur im nok auf aal!
dort dann immer mit stippruten in der länge von 7-9m! knicklichtpose ran, und schon gehts los...das natürlich beim nachtangeln...
über tag auch so auf forelle und barsch... und eine grundrute raus mitm normalem durchlaufblei!
gruß surfer93


----------



## surfer93 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

weiß zufällig jemand ob im NOK schon was geht?? 
gruß surfer93


----------



## mikka (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gestern Dauerregen in Schkeuditz an der Elster, 1 Aal 43 cm und 2 Abrisse


----------



## surfer93 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

fangberich nok:
datum:28.4.
Zeit:18:30-22:00
fang:nichts... nich ein biss!
wetter:ein regenschauer nach dem anderen! deswegen auch so früh aufgehort!

gruß tim


----------



## honeybee (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wir waren heute auch nochmal los (19.30-22.15Uhr)......wie so oft:g
3 Posenmontagen und eine Grundmontage. Köder überall Tauwurm.

Fänge: 1 Satzkarpfen (Grundmontage), 3 Kaulbarsche, 2 Flussbarsche und eine kleine Schleie. Ein Aalbiss habe ich versemmelt aber wir sind dann abgedampft, da es a.... kalt wurde.


----------



## Veit (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War mit meinem Kumpel Micha alias Carpus (nicht gerade der aktivste Boardi)an der Saale. Trotz Hochwasser und Kälte 2 Aale für micha und einen für mich. (abgekocht! *gg*) Noch ein paar Fehlbisse. Leider alles nur kleine, aber trotzdem wars ok.


----------



## kulti007 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

so, bin auch gerade vom angeln zurück :g

ergebniss: 6 aale von 25cm bis 50cm
               3 aale  zwischen  50cm und 60cm  (liegen im  kühlschrank:m)

sonst noch ein paar bisse --> versaut |gr:

jetzt geh ich schlafen |schlafen

mfg und |gutenach


----------



## syndrom (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				surfer93 schrieb:
			
		

> ich angel fast nur im nok auf aal!
> dort dann immer mit stippruten in der länge von 7-9m! knicklichtpose ran, und schon gehts los...das natürlich beim nachtangeln...
> über tag auch so auf forelle und barsch... und eine grundrute raus mitm normalem durchlaufblei!
> gruß surfer93



und solche eine Stipprute hält so ein Aal aus ?
Ich habe zwar nur ein 6m aber die könnte ja dann auch gut sein dafür.
Allerdings mus ich mir noch no ordenliche Knicklichtposen für diesen Zweck kaufen,wenn das Wetter nächste Woche dann mitspielt werde ich es auch mal versuchen.


----------



## drathy (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern nun auch endlich mal mit meinem Kumpel los. 

Ergebnis: Eine Güster, ein Aal ich (ca. 35cm, 23h) und ein Aal mein Kumpel (ca. 30cm, 23.30h). Alles schwimmt wieder...

War recht frisch (6°) und recht windig. Geangelt wurde in nem 1-1,5m tiefen Kanal der ca 20m breit ist...

Hatten auch noch einige Bisse, die aber meist sehr zaghaft und vorsichtig waren...und oftmals wurde der Köder wieder losgelassen...

Alles in allem ein Auftakt, den ich in der Form bei der Witterung nicht so vermutet hätte....


----------



## surfer93 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				syndrom schrieb:
			
		

> und solche eine Stipprute hält so ein Aal aus ?
> Ich habe zwar nur ein 6m aber die könnte ja dann auch gut sein dafür.
> Allerdings mus ich mir noch no ordenliche Knicklichtposen für diesen Zweck kaufen,wenn das Wetter nächste Woche dann mitspielt werde ich es auch mal versuchen.


ich bin ja erst 13, und mein vater hat mir das aalangeln so beigebracht!
uns ist noch nie was durchgebrochen!
auch schöne forellen und barsche und zander kann man so am nord-ostsee kanal überlisten!


----------



## barsch-jäger (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern jetzt auch endlich das erst auf Aal los, leider ziehmlcih erfolglos.
Ein Brassen hat sich kurz vorm Ufer verabschiedet und später gabs noch mal einen ordentlichen Biss auf einen halben Tauwurm, aber den habe ich versemmelt
Gruß/barsch-jäger


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri zu euren Aalen#6 
Hier ist es seid gestern Temperaturmäßig stark zurückgegangen.Aber ich werde morgen abend trotzdem nach einwöchiger Pause einen erneuten Versuch auf die "Weiheraale" wagen|uhoh:  
Allen Boardies noch gute Aalerfolge#6


----------



## Worrest-t (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hier bei uns in der Wümme ist noch Tote Hose. War nun 2 mal Los auf Aal und es tat sich rein garnichts ausser am Donnerstag ne Dicke fette Quappe von 58cm aber von Aalen nichts zu sehen. hatten auch nur selten Bisse die nur ganz zarghaft waren:c

hoffe das ändert sich bald wieder


----------



## Worrest-t (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hier bei uns in der Wümme ist noch Tote Hose. War nun 2 mal Los auf Aal und es tat sich rein garnichts ausser am Donnerstag ne Dicke fette Quappe von 58cm aber von Aalen nichts zu sehen. hatten auch nur selten Bisse die nur ganz zarghaft waren:c

hoffe das ändert sich bald wieder


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (30. April 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jau Jungs so sieht es auch nach der Warmwetterperiode bei uns aus!!
Nix läuft mehr, aber der Sommer kommt ja auch erst langsam nach dem hartem Winter  !!
Also witerhin Petri auf die Schleicher !


----------



## drathy (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War heute wieder mit meinem Kumpel los - sehr Bescheiden. Nix gefangen, nur ein paar ganz, ganz vorsichtige Bisse...war aber auch arschkalt gewesen...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War mit Kumpel Olli gestern abend am Weiher.Von 20.15-1.15 ungefähr.Wir hatten 2 Aalbisse auf Anstecker.Der Weiher fängt schon wieder an zu verkrauten.Bei meinen einzigen Ansteckerbiss,stellte sich die Pose Blitzschnell hin und ging sofort unter.Man sah das Knicklicht noch unter der Wasseroberfläche die ganze Zeit auf einer Stelle.Der Aal hatte den Anstecker beim durchs Kraut ziehen,vom Haken gerissen.Olli hatte vorher nen ungefähr 55cm Aal auf Wurm gefangen.Der erste für ihn dieses Jahr.Wir hatten insgesamt nur 4 Bisse gehabt.Ich blieb an den Abend mal Schneider.Er hatte noch einen untermaßigen Hecht gefangen auf Mistwurm.Der den Haken vorne im Maul hatte,der unverletzt wieder schwimmt.Beim Tiefe-Ausloten ist ihn noch ne Rotfeder an den blanken Haken gegangen.Ein riesiger Hecht hatte weiter hinten,an einer Schilfinsel geraubt.Richtig dumpfer Knall.Da bräuchte man ein Boot.
Jedenfalls war die Nacht sehr kalt und langweilig.
Heute abend probiere ich es warscheinlich mal auf Wels


----------



## AndreL (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 30.04./01.05.06
Wann: 21:00 Uhr bis 01:00 Uhr
Wo: Privatsee nähe Plön
Montage: Grundmontagen mit und ohne Pose
Köder: Rotwürmer
Luft: 2°-10°
Wasser: 12°C
Beißzeit: zwischen 22:00Uhr und 0:30Uhr
Fisch: 12 Aale zwischen 50-81cm Gewicht 200-1100g


----------



## drathy (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

WOW! Fettes Petri zu den Aalen!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> WOW! Fettes Petri zu den Aalen!!!


 
Dem schließ ich mich an#6


----------



## bennie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

petri!

nehmt ihr aus dem privatsee immer alle mit?


----------



## kulti007 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

petri andreL
das sind doch mal ein paar fette aale.

@schleienwühle
geht im silokanal schon was???
im emsterkanal, wurden auch schon die ersten aale gefangen.

mfg kulti007


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> @schleienwühle
> geht im silokanal schon was???
> im emsterkanal, wurden auch schon die ersten aale gefangen.
> 
> mfg kulti007


 
Hallo Kulti#h ,
keine Ahnung ob im Silokanal was geht.War dort noch nie Angeln.Aber ich denke schon.Die Aale müssen ja fressen,nach den langen Winter.Bei Aal muss man nur den guten Tag erwischen,an den sie sehr gut beissen.Aber Aal müsste ja jetzt bei den Wassertemperaturen überall laufen...Mal liegen die Aale nachts nur rum,in einer anderen Nacht ziehen und beissen die wie verrückt.Immer probieren.Aale sind schon recht schwer zu verstehen,vom Verhalten und den Beisszeiten her


----------



## kulti007 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@schleienwühle #h

wie du warst noch nie am silokanal angeln ;+
das kann ich ja garnicht glauben|kopfkrat
da habe ich in den letzen jahren die meisten aale gefangen. ein richtig großer war zwar noch nicht dabei, aber die menge stimmt.
nur die fangen da ziemlich spät an zu beißen. eigentlich erst nach der laichzeit  der anderen fische.

mfg


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Aal 72cm
Köder 12cm Slottershad glitterperch
Zeit: 16Uhr

rofl....


----------



## honeybee (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wie haste das denn geschafft Maik?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Das frag ich mich auch immernoch....jedenfalls war der voll köfies (ganz genau 2 ) plus einen 1/0 er haken


----------



## drathy (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wow, nicht schlecht! Hat der richtig gebissen oder haste den quasi "aufgespießt"??


----------



## Pfiffie79 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nein gebissen hat der natürlich nicht, ich hatte ihn an der seite gehakt !


----------



## kulti007 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

|schild-g unglaublich


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> @schleienwühle #h
> 
> wie du warst noch nie am silokanal angeln ;+
> das kann ich ja garnicht glauben|kopfkrat
> ...


 
@Kulti#h 

nein,ich war da noch nie Angeln 
warum auch#c Extra für Aal fahre ich nicht so weit.Wenn die Zanderschonzeit vorbei ist,werde ich mich wieder im Havelkanal an die Zander und Aale mit Köfi ranmachen.Ich habe die Gewässer vor der Tür.Deshalb fahre ich nicht extra zum Silokanal,nur wegen Aal 
Bis zum Juni werde ich nur in Weiher Angeln.Vielleicht klappts ja mit nen riesen Monster Aal|kopfkrat .Ein Kumpel hatte ihn letzte Woche schon dran gehabt.Ab Juni dann die etwas kleineren im schnitt 65cm Aale im Kanal fangen.

Petri


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> |schild-g unglaublich


 
Wahnsinn.sowas schleimiges zu haken.#r aber scharf muss der Haken ja gewesen sein


----------



## kulti007 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@schleienwühle

ach so, mein fehler. ich dachte du kommst direkt aus brandenburg stadt.

ist das nachtangeln im havelkanal erlaubt?

mfg und einen schönen abend euch allen
PS: wetter ist doch herlich:l


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> @schleienwühle
> 
> ach so, mein fehler. ich dachte du kommst direkt aus brandenburg stadt.
> 
> ...


 
Nee Brandenburg Land|supergri Nachtangeln ist nicht verboten.Das wäre ja schlimm.Am Tage setze ich mich nicht dahin.Wegen die Boote:v
Ja das Wetter war heute Traumhaft:l 
Aber morgen solls noch besser werden#v |jump: #v


----------



## kulti007 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

na dann werde ich, sowie die zander saison startet, den kanal mal testen.
is ja doch ein kleines stück zu fahren. vielleicht trifft man sich dort ja mal.

mfg kulti007


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich habe gestern in einem kleinen Bach über den man springen kann einen schönen 73cm Aal überlistet!!
Montage : Grundblei 5g
Köder: Tauwurmstücke
Uhrzeit: 0.30
Temperatur: so ca 12Grad


----------



## drathy (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Taker_der_Faker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern in einem kleinen Bach über den man springen kann einen schönen 73cm Aal überlistet!!
> Montage : Grundblei 5g
> Köder: Tauwurmstücke
> Uhrzeit: 0.30
> Temperatur: so ca 12Grad



Perti dazu!!

Mal ne Frage: Wie bist Du denn auf den Graben gekommen? Einfach mal versucht? Oder holst Du da bspw. immer Deine Köderfische? Ich persönlich "traue" mich immer nicht an solche Gräben ran, da ich nicht weiß, ob Aale dort überhaupt drin sind...

@Pfiffie: Ich habe gefragt, da ich hier irgendwo schon gelesen habe, dass Aale auf Kunstköder auch richtig gebissen haben sollen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Holger (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> Perti dazu!!
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Wie bist Du denn auf den Graben gekommen? Einfach mal versucht? Oder holst Du da bspw. immer Deine Köderfische? Ich persönlich "traue" mich immer nicht an solche Gräben ran, da ich nicht weiß, ob Aale dort überhaupt drin sind...
> 
> @Pfiffie: Ich habe gefragt, da ich hier irgendwo schon gelesen habe, dass Aale auf Kunstköder auch richtig gebissen haben sollen...|kopfkrat


 
Das könnte ich gewesen sein....ich angele leidenschaftlich gerne auf Aal, aber auch auf Zander.

Im September 2005, beim Zanderangeln, fing ich auf einen 10 cm Miss Shad GuFi einen Aal von 72 cm. Der Bursche war nicht gehakt, sondern der Jighaken saß sauber im Maulwinkel. Zudem verspürte ich beim Zupfen des GuFi einen kleinen Schlag, dem zu Folge gehe ich davon aus das der Aal ordnungsgemäß gebissen hat und nicht nur zufällig im Maul gehakt wurde.

Zu deiner Grabenfrage: Probieren geht über Studieren. Aber trau dich ruhig, den an den Gräben fängt man zur Zeit. Die tiefen Seen und Kanäle bzw. Flüsse sind einfach noch zu kalt.


----------



## markuskassel (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo an die aal spezis. 
wie stehen denn die erfolgschancen im mom jetzt schon aale bei uns an der fulda zu fangen. 20 m breit ruhiges wasser, 1m tief.????
lohnt sich ein versuch oder noch zu früh???


----------



## kulti007 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@markuskassel

also ich würde es auf jeden fall probieren.
ich habe dieses jahr schon 16 aale gefangen:g. 
waren zwar nicht groß, aber immer hin.
dann müßte doch bei dir auch was gehen. einfach testen.

petri heil #6

mfg kulti007


----------



## Veit (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Oh mann heut ist ja voll das geile Aalwetter. Muss heute mal wieder einen fangen, seit letzten Freitag keinen mehr, naja war auch nicht drauf angeln *g*

Großes Petri @ all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pfandpirat (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri @all.

Hier wird ja fleißig gefangen.

Jap, heute ist geniales Wetter und ich hab keine Zeit. 

Aber abgesehen davon, fing ich nur noch 40er Aale. Die beißen zwar wie verrückt aber dafür kein maßiger dabei. Der Hohn war, dass auf Köfi am Montag natürlich gar nichts gebissen hat, die ganze Nacht durch.

Bald ist ja Wochenende :q


----------



## Veit (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War mit Kumpel Nico los. Nix, nur ein döbel und massenweise Fledermäuse die ständig in de schnur geflogen sind. Kann man knicken!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@drathy
Ich habe es einfach mal in dem Bach versucht!! 
Bei uns in dem Bach brauchst du nur mal ne Kurve oder nen Sandfang(Eine art Teich im Bach mit Ein- und Aussfluss)! 
Ich habe dort schon alles mögliche gefangen im Bach!!#6 
Du musst nur mal Mut beweisen und drauf los angeln!!!!
Insgesamt habe ich in dem Bach jetzt 5Aale in 2 Nächten gefangen!
Aale kommen in Gewässern vor, das glaubt man garnicht!
Mein Kumpel hat am Tage so gegen 10Uhr morgens einen 55 gefangen,aber ich glaube er hat ihm genau vor sein Versteck geworfen!#c 

Also ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, aber becshreib doch mal deinen Bach!
Dann können wir dir sicher helfen, denn ich weiss ja nicht alles!!
Und jeder macht selber Erfahrungen!


----------



## drathy (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Taker_The_Faker:
Also Du hast mich überzeugt...wobei das schon fast nicht mehr nötig war... |supergri 

Habe mich entschlossen, es morgen mal definitiv in dem Graben zu probieren!!! 

Zum Graben: 
Der ist ca. 2-4m breit und so weit ich das beurteilen kann nicht viel tiefer als einen halben Meter. Er ist voll von Köderfischen und ich habe dort auch schon ne riesige Bugwelle von nem netten Karpfen gesehen (sah verdächtig nach Spiegelkarpfen aus, als ich nebenher gelaufen bin). Das Wasser ist in der Regel relativ klar, so dass man teilweise in 50cm tiefe noch das Futter liegen segen konnte... Dort wo in angeln werde ist eine kleine Holzbrücke und 100m weiter eine Autobahnbrücke...auf der anderen Seite der AB verläuft sich der Graben in diverse kleine Entwässerungsgräben der dortigen Wiesen...dort ist der Graben im Sommer auch zum Teil recht verkrautet gewesen... Immer wenn ich da war, hat es mindestens minimal geströmt, nach Regen logischerweise etwas stärker...dann war das Wasser auch nicht so klar... (vermute mal, dass wäre der besten Zeitpunkt zum Aalangeln...zu dumm nur, dass es hier länger nicht geregnet hat...^^).

So, mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein zum Beschreiben...bei Fragen, her damit! Werde dann morgen Abend/übermorgen hier Berichten, wie es war...

Petri an alle, die am WE versuchen, die Schleicher zu überlisten!!!

Gruß, Drathy


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ne Holzbrücke??
Was willst du mehr??
Das ist ein Hotspot!
Also das hört sich doch mal gut an!!
Der Bach ist ja noch fast groß 
Hast du denn auch so einen Sandfang oder sowas??
Denn dort habe ich immer die besten Erfolge verbucht, denn ne Holzbrücke gibt es nicht!!

Also sag mal an wie es gelaufen ist!!
Ich hoffe gut!!
Denn in Bächen ist mehr Fisch als man glaubt!!


----------



## drathy (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ok, dann versuche ich es mal an/unter der Holzbrücke! 

Nen Sandfang hat der Graben nicht...aber direkt neben der Brücke münden zwei kleinere Gräben, die wesentlich flacher sind...dadurch ergibt sich quasi eine breitere Stelle...die hatte ich mir auch schon als mögliche Angelstelle ausgeguckt...^^

Noch was generelles: Kann mir jemand sagen, mit wie vielen Angeln man in einem solchen Graben, der nicht verpachtet und jedem zugänglich ist, angeln darf??


----------



## Pfiffie79 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Drathy: NP.....es ist alles möglich...durfte ich auch heute feststellen 


war gestern nacht los, leider nur zwei schnürsenkel und einen eingeschlafenen angler dazu der vom pipen des bissanzeigers geweckt wurde #h


----------



## magic.j (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Leute,

war gestern auf Aal los,ging mal garnix,ausser nem Unfall und das war ein Hecht mit 80cm,der sich auf meinen kleinen Köfi gestürzt hat,der sah ganz schön fertig aus.
Naja trotz des guten Wetter,ging nix,schon komisch.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hoi.. zum Thema Aal in kleinen Bächen. 
Meine Eltern haben nen Privaten Bachlauf vonnem Bekannten ausgemacht der meinte er hätte da früher immer Aal gefangen aber lang nicht mehr geangelt außerdem wäre Forelle drinnen. Das Stück Bach ist etwa 200 Meter lang (ist eine Kurve die von einem anderen Bach abzweigt und dann später wieder da rein mündet. Es gibt eine Holzbrücke aber darunter ist das Wasser sehr flach (40 cm maximal) und ensprechend große Strömung also wohl eher schlecht auf Aal. Hatte da BaFos am Spinner. Ansonsten ist das Gewässer so zwischen 4 und 6 Meter Breit. Der Grund teils sandig teils Stein. An den tiefen Stellen ist die Strömungsrinne max 1,5m tief. Viel Kraut gibts nicht. Aber ein kleiner Bach (wirklich nur ein Rinnsal) mündet vor der Brüke noch ein. Ansonsten viele viele unterspülte Ufer. Hatte dort einige Nachlaufende Döbel hinterm Spinner. Meine Frage ist ob und vor allem Wo sich ein Ansitz auf Aal lohnen würde. Eher an den tiefen sandigen Bereichen oder doch im Flachwasser (Brücke) wobei ich sagen muss dass die Strömung auch an den Tiefen stellen in der Mitte nicht zu verachten ist. Ich versuch mal ne Skizze an zu hängen.
Also das blaue ist der Abschnitt den ich beangeln darf die gepunkteten Stellen sind flaches Wasser mit steinigem Grund. Teilweise (Zum Beispiel unten am Scheitel der Kurve) muss man von etwa 2m oben angeln weil eine Steile Böschung direkt ins Wasser führt (also eher schlecht) 
Kann mir irgendeiner nen Hotspot für Aal nennen? Überhängende Äste gibts auch genug die zwar nach Hecht schreien aber wo leider nix will. Wie ist das mit unterspülten ufern? Ach schreibt einfach was #6

Danke im Voraus

Schreck


----------



## Dorschi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich würde die Köder in unterspülte Uferabschnitte, unter Ast- und Wurzelwerk, sowie in tiefe Gumpen legen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Dorschi 
Genau das hätte ich nun auch gesagt!!

@Wallerschreck
Und da der ganze Abschnitt ne Kurve ist, dann gibt es auch unterspühlte Ufer an denen die Strömung nicht soo stark ist, da würde ich es mal wagen!!

Und berichtet uns mal von euren interessanten Fängen!!!
Denn ich kann nur sagen!!
Bäche sind zwar klein, aber oho!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Danke für die Tipps hoffe mal dass da was geht auf Aal hatte ja schon befürchtet das Vieh wär am Aussterben aber wenn ich eure Posts sehe macht mir das Hoffnung


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Aussterben!!
Ich habe diese Saison nun 8 Aale bei 4 mal losziehen und ich glaube da kann man nicht von ausgestorben reden!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jo ich sag doch das macht mir Hoffnung wenn ich so sehe was letztes Jahr an Aal im Rhein und in den Gewässern hier gefangen wurde konnte man echt angst vorm Aussterben kriegen da ging garnix.


----------



## Großfischjäger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Wallerschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ich sag doch das macht mir Hoffnung wenn ich so sehe was letztes Jahr an Aal im Rhein und in den Gewässern hier gefangen wurde konnte man echt angst vorm Aussterben kriegen da ging garnix.


 

Kann dir nur zustimmen , konnte letzes Jahr sage und schreibe nur einen Aal fangen :c .
Zum Vergleich im Jahr 2004 waren es Rund 25-30 #d 
Wie verhext war dass, ich hoffe das sie dieses Jahr um so besser beißen |supergri 
Werde morgen mal an den Rhein fahren und schaun was geht , ich werde dann berichten #h


----------



## Steffen90 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo! 
werd morgen die erste nacht am see verbringen!
hoffe das was geht!


----------



## zander55 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Fahr gleich mal zum See den ersten Aalversuch des Jahres starten. Das Wetter lässt hoffen...


----------



## Veit (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Tja ich war eben mal Aalangeln. Nen aal hab ich nicht gefangen. Nachdem ich schon drei hammerharte und einige zarte Bisse verpatzt hatte, gabs dann nochmal so nen kräftigen Abzieher. Naja war sicherlich ein große Karpfen. Wels glaub ich nicht. Zum Glück nach zehn Minuten Drill ausgeschlitzt. Und selbst die warn fürn Ar..., denn landen hätte ich ihn an der Spundwand eh nicht können. Kommt sonst auch nicht vor, dass da Karpfen beißen auf Wurm, aber stand wohl ein Trupp da. Habe dann beim Einpacken noch ne Güster gefangen. Hatte die Nase auch voll und kein Bock auf nen weiteren Sinnlos-Drill. Aber Sonntag gibts gezielte Rache auf die Wasserschweine. *gg*


----------



## Trader1667 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Veit...... was los dieses Jahr mit Dir???????????


----------



## honeybee (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Waren heute auch wieder los. Leider diesmal keine Schleien erwischt.
Aalbisse gab es genug, ich konnte jedoch nur 2 Schnürsenkel von ca. 40 und 45cm landen.


----------



## drathy (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So, just wieder zurück von dem erwähnten Graben...mit doch recht positivem Ausgang für's erste Mal dort:

Datum: 05.05./06.05.06
Wann: 20:30 Uhr bis 00:30 Uhr
Wo: kleiner Entwässerungsgraben, 3-4m breit, ca. 40cm tief
Montage: Pose
Köder: kleine "Möchtegern-Tauwürmer"
Luft: 18-16°
Fische: 4 Aale; 3 davon leider nur (richtige) Schnürsenkel von ca. 25-30cm, die weiter wachsen und einer von 42cm...außerdem noch diverse Bisse, aber alle ziemlich vorsichtig... Beifang war ein Barsch und 4 Stichlinge...#c 
Beißzeiten der Aale: 22.10h, 22.45h, 23.40h und 0h

Insgesamt war es ein echt schöner Abend an der lauwarmen Luft...fast immer was zu tun gehabt...nur die Bissausbeute könnte besser sein und die Aale größer! |supergri 
Aber ich freu mich, vor allem da ich nun weiß, dass der Aalbestand des Grabens nicht schlecht ist...und da wo kleine sind, sind sicher auch irgendwo große...:m

Abgerundet wurde der Abend dann noch durch das abschließende sehr erfolgreiche Suchen von "richtigen" Tauwürmern...


----------



## tanner (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 05.05./06.05.06
Wann: 18 Uhr bis 00:00 Uhr
Wo: DAV-Gewässer, kleiner Weiher, Montage: Pose
Köder: Fisch, Wurm
Luft: um 18°C
Mond: Halbmond, zunehmend
Tiefe: ca. 1,20m
Fische: ein Raubaal 66cm, ca 800gr. ein Karpfen ca. 50cm, Schleie von 40cm, mehrere Brassen von 50-60cm, Angler zwei


----------



## Großfischjäger (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich wollte heut losgehn , aber jetz noch eine Frage zur Platzwahl.
Ich hab mir eine Stelle an der *letzen Buhne Stromamabwärts eines steinigen Buhnenfelds (Rhein)* ausgesucht ,dort herrscht eine reltative Starke Rückströmung, die Stelle is relative tief schätz mal so 5-8 m und es wurden auch schon schöne Waller dort gefangen. Aber meint ihr Aale gehn dort auch gut . Ich hab  noch nie dort Nachtgeangelt . War immer mit der Fedderrue auf Brassen. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen , vlt habt ihr in ähnlichen Standorten auch schon gefangen.


----------



## kulti007 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@großfischjäger

also ich würde mir eine nicht so tiefe stelle suchen. denn so warm ist das wasser noch nicht. am besten sind zur zeit die stellen, an dennen die weißfische laichen.

ergebniss letzte nacht:

5 aale zwischen 20cm und 40cm, und ein aal 61cm #6 
dann bin ich eingeschlafen und eine stunde später halb erfroren wieder aufgewacht  was auch der grund für die heimreise war (03:30uhr)
heut gehts aber wieder los |rolleyes

mfg


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jau Drathy!!
Hast du an der Brücke gaeangelt?
Und dass du nur kleine gefangen hast, kann daran liegen, dass du so kleine Tauwürmer hattest!
Oder versuche es doch mal mit einer zweiten Rute mit Köderfisch!


----------



## drathy (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Taker: Jau, ich saß quasi auf der Brücke...2 der Aale haben auch direkt daneben an nem kleinen Einlauf gebissen...

Ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob es an den Würmern lag...hatte aber keine größeren... #c 

Mal schauen, ob ich es heute Abend noch mal dahin schaffe...nun habe ich ja auch große Würmer! #6 

Bzgl. KöFi habe ich auch schon überlegt...muss ich mal schauen, ob ich noch was passendes bekomme...


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jau wenn dusagst du hast Stichlinge gefangen!
Dann nehm die dioch einfach!
Ich habe mal nen Aal gefangen, der hatte 5Stichlinge im Magen!

Aber dir noch viel Erfolg!!


----------



## drathy (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War heute wieder an dem Graben, diesmal mit "richtigen" Tauwürmern. Leider konnte ich nur einen Schnürsenkel landen, der wieder schwimmt.
Hatte noch ein paar ordentliche Bisse gehabt, die eigentlich sicher hätten sitzen müssen, aber Fehlanzeige... #c 
Ich hab das Gefühl, das die Schlängler momentan noch seeehr vorsichtig sind...ist das bei Euch momentan auch so??


----------



## zander55 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 06.05.2006
Wann: 21:45Uhr bis 00:00 Uhr 
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Römersee
Montage: Posenmontage 4g
Luft: 16°
Tiefe: ca. 1 meter
Köder: Tauwurm
Fisch: zwei Aale von 47 cm und 49 cm


----------



## Veit (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Trader1667 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Veit...... was los dieses Jahr mit Dir???????????


Keine Sorge, das kommt schon noch! *g*


----------



## rumburack10 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum:06.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 20:00-22:15
Gewässer: DAV
Montage: Grund
Köder:Tauwurm
Lockstoff:Krabbenöl
Ergebnis: 53er Aal


----------



## Großfischjäger (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

*Datum : 06.05.06*
*Uhrzeit: 22:15*
*Aussentemperatur: ca 15°*
*Wetter : Klar*
*Mond : halb /zuhnemend*
*Gewässer : Rhein (Sandstrand ca 2-3 m tiefe )*
*Montage : Grund*
*Köder : Tauwurm (aufgezogen mit Nadel)*
*Lockstoff : Topsecret Aalkiller*
*Ergebniss : 1 Aal (Spitzkopf) = 54 cm  *


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern abend mit Olli am Kanal.Nix,ausser 3 Flussbarsche#c Haben gegen 23.30 Uhr zusammengepackt.Ich hatte vorher schon ein komisches gefühl,bei der kalten Luft am abend,das kein Aal beisst.#t Der Biber ist mir nachts in die Schnur geschwommen.Dann hat er sich voll erschrocken und ist mit einem lauten klatsch abgetaucht|motz:


----------



## kulti007 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> War gestern abend mit Olli am Kanal.Nix,ausser 3 Flussbarsche#c Haben gegen 23.30 Uhr zusammengepackt.Ich hatte vorher schon ein komisches gefühl,bei der kalten Luft am abend,das kein Aal beisst.#t Der Biber ist mir nachts in die Schnur geschwommen.Dann hat er sich voll erschrocken und ist mit einem lauten klatsch abgetaucht|motz:



am havelkanal?
denn da war ich gestern. mal probiert. da ging aber überhaupt nichts.
bis auf einen kleinen barsch hatte ich keine weiteren bisse.
wo angelt ihr dort immer. mehr am rand oder mehr in der mitte???


mfg


----------



## Stippi (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jo war gestern das erste Mal wieder auf Aal:m 
War super, nur das im Hellen die Döbel :v noch wie doof gebissen haben und mein Tauwurmvorrat extrem zur neige ging. Im dunkeln gings dann aber gut los hab in 45 min 2 Aale gefangen. Alle unter einer kleinen Weide 1,5m vom Ufer entfernt in gut 1,2m Tiefe:q. Hab die Aalglocken in die Schnur gehangen, hat gut gefunzt#6 .


----------



## bennie (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1144366#144366

Petri euch allen... ich war auch wieder los


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> am havelkanal?
> denn da war ich gestern. mal probiert. da ging aber überhaupt nichts.
> bis auf einen kleinen barsch hatte ich keine weiteren bisse.
> wo angelt ihr dort immer. mehr am rand oder mehr in der mitte???
> ...


 
genau am Havelkanal#6 
Zander waren auf der anderen Seite am rauben in der Dämmerung.Im Dunkeln hatten wir keine Bisse gehabt#d Wir angelten unterschiedlich.Mal hinter der Schiffahrtskante,mal vor der ...Kante.Gestern war es echt zum heulen:c


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Bennie zu dem METER Aal#6


----------



## Fish&Chips (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 07.05.2006
Wann: 19.30 bis 21.45Uhr 
Wo: Hamme
Montage: Posenmontage 4g und Grundblei
Luft: 18°, fast Windstill, Wolkenlos
Tiefe: ca. 2,5 meter
Köder: Tauwurm
Fisch: drei Aale von 20 cm und 38 cm
Sonstiges: War ein lauschige Abend, viele Bisse die nicht verwertet werden konnten|evil:


----------



## tanner (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 07.05.2006
Wann: 21:45Uhr bis 02:00 Uhr 
Wo: DAV-Gewässer/Weiher
Montage: Posenmontage
Angler: 2
Ruten: 4
Luft: 16°
Tiefe: ca. 1 meter, Vorfach schwebte über dem Kraut/Grund
Köder: 3 x Fisch, 1 xTauwurm
Fisch: ein Breitkopf 75cm, nicht durch mich
Beisszeit: genau 0 Uhr


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Leute!
@Drathy
Ich kann net sagen, dass die Aale zart beissen!! #d 
Ich hatte letztens einen Biss, da hat der Aal mir fast die Rute reingerissen!
Sonst erkenne ich die Bisse immer an der Spitze der Winkelpicker ganz zart! 

Und Leute heute muss ich mal wieder los!:k


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich bin schon sowas von Heiss!!
Es ist schön warm!!
Es ist ein wenig Windig!!
Alles Super, wie ich finde!!!
Heute Nacht geht es rund


----------



## drathy (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Na denn man viel Erfolg & Petri Heil!!! Ich muss mich noch bis Freitag gedulden...


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

achja, danke @ veit wegen der empfehlung mit dem aalkiller..... es klappt


----------



## beach (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo, auch ich möchte einen Aal mit 68cm vermelden.

Datum: 7.5. 2006
Wann: 7.00 Uhr
Wo: Donau, Kachlet- Stau
Montage: Grund
Köder: Tauwurm 
Lockstoff: Aalkiller

Danke Veit für deine Empfehlung vom Aalkiller!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 06.05.2006
Wann: 22:30Uhr bis 00:30 Uhr 
Wo: Lucherberger See
Montage: Posenmontage überbleit 
Luft: 15°
Tiefe: ca. 3meter, 
Köder: 2 xTauwurm 1x Madenbündel


----------



## barsch-jäger (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ beach, Mr.Lepo: Petri sind doch ein par schöne!

Kann jetzt auch endlcih mal die ersten Aalfänge melden:
Ein Aal 73cm, ein Aal 40cm

Datum: 6.5. 2006
Wann: ca. 18.00 und 19.00 Uhr
Montage: Grund
Köder: halber Tauwurm
Lockstoff: Nix


----------



## magic.j (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Leute




Datum: 8.5. 2006
Wann: 21.00 Uhr
Wo: Neckar
Montage: Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Lockstoff: Nix
Angelzeit:20-22.30Uhr
Fang: 1 Aal 70cm (1 Aal mein Kumpel 50cm) und viele weitere Bisse


Mal so ne komische Frage,beissen bei euch die Aale im Fluss gerade auch so spitz?

Mfg
magic.j


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern ist nix gelaufen 
Aber dann kann es beim nächsten mal nur besser werden!


----------



## elbfänger (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum:08.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 21:00-23:45
Gewässer: Teich
Montage: Pose
Tiefe: 2 m
Köder:Tauwurm
Ergebnis: 56cm 

hatte noch 3 Schnürsenkel sowie einen heftigen Biss. Leider ist das Vorfach beim einkurbeln gerissen#c #q


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Euche allen Petri zu euren Fänegn!!!

Ich werde am We anne Schleuse fahren und ich hab am Kanal noch nie auf Aal geangelt!
Also kann ich am Kanal wie auch im Bach auf Aal angeln oder soll ich was verändern??
Ich angel mit ner 4 g Pose
und so ca 4g Grundbleien!!


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mein Kumpel Henni wollte heute mal wieder auf Aal also bin ich mitgekommen ohne Hoffnung, weil ja schon fast Vollmond ist und es dann an der Saale immer sehr, sehr schlecht läuft. Ich sollte recht behalten. Habe dann mit viel Glück zwar trotzdem ein Aalchen von vielleicht 50 cm erwischt (schwimmt natürlich wieder) auf Tauwurm mit "aalkiller", aber das war der einzige vernünftige Biss, den wir hatten an ner Stelle wo sonst auch öfters mal die Hölle los ist.


----------



## -arne- (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,

Datum: 09.05.06
Wann: 21.30 - 23.00 Uhr
Wo: See
Montage: Grund
Köder: Tauwurm
Lockstoff: Nix
Angelzeit: 20 - 23.00 Uhr
Fang: 2 Aale (60 cm, 70 cm)


Schönen Gruß
Arne


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Sagt mir doch mal ob ihr mit dem Aalkiller auch sehr große Aale fangt, denn ich habe mal gehört, dass man damit zwar massen fängt, aber nur kleinere!|uhoh: 

Also wie sind eure Erfahrungen??
Ich angele nur mit Tauwurmschaschlick oder Köderfisch, ohne Lockmittel!
Und fange damit recht gut, wie ich meine!!#c


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@drathy
Sag doch mal ob du mal wieder an dem Bach warst!
Und wenn ja warst du erfolgreich??? 
Ich hoffe


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Taker_der_Faker schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mir doch mal ob ihr mit dem Aalkiller auch sehr große Aale fangt, denn ich habe mal gehört, dass man damit zwar massen fängt, aber nur kleinere!|uhoh:
> 
> Also wie sind eure Erfahrungen??
> Ich angele nur mit Tauwurmschaschlick oder Köderfisch, ohne Lockmittel!
> Und fange damit recht gut, wie ich meine!!#c


 
nur kleine aale?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76421

das wüsst ich aber


----------



## Worrest-t (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich habe mit Aalkiller genagut gefangen wie mit normalem Tauwurm hab da nie nen unterschied gemerkt.

Hat einer schon was in der Region um Vden gefangen vielleicht auch noch in der Wümme würd mich mal interessieren da ich dieses Jahr noch keinen Aal  gefangen hab oder kann das an was  anderen liegen ich verzweifle klangsam


----------



## Veit (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ TdF: Naja sehr große nicht weil ich nur im Fluss angle und da wandern sie bekanntlich ab ner bestimmten Größe ab, aber Aale zwischen 70 und 90 cm fange ich damit schon immer mal, mit Glück auch mal mehrere an einem Abend.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Aso!!
Wie teuer ist diese krams denn??
Ich denke mal so billig ist das ja nicht!


----------



## barsch-jäger (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Taker_der_Faker schrieb:
			
		

> Aso!!
> Wie teuer ist diese krams denn??
> Ich denke mal so billig ist das ja nicht!


 
Der Aal-killer kostet so zwischen 4 - 4.5 €, sind dann 50ml.
Da du nur sehr geringe dosierungen brauchst reciht das für ne weile.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich glaube ich werde den Krams mal probieren!!!! |supergri 
Vielleicht hilft es mir #c


----------



## kulti007 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo

also ich habe noch keinen unterschied feststellen können.
und ich habe eine ganzes battailon an aal-lockstoffen |supergri
denn ich muss immer alles ausprobieren.
doch, ich glaube einen vorteil fellt mir ein. man hat weniger beifang. also sowas wie brassen und so. und es gib nichts schimmeres als weißfisch beim aalangeln #d
kann auch sein das ich mich täusche und einer von euch das wiederlegen kann|kopfkrat. aber mir kommt das wirklich so vor.

mfg


----------



## kulti007 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ach so, petri zu euren aalen.

@TdF du fängst doch auch so genug aale


----------



## folkfriend (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin Moin #h

.... könntet ihr euch HIER bitte auf AKTUELLE FANGMELDUNGEN beschränken :g

Für Erfahrungsbericht über bestimmte Produkte giebt  es doch schon andere Tröhts ....oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@kulti 007
JAu das ich genug fange stimmt schon, aber DEN richtig dicken will ich fangen!!
MEin Rekord liegt bei 84cm!! 
Und mein größter dieses Jahres ist ein 79er!!

Ich angel schon mit Köfi und Tauwurmbündel oder Tauwurmschaschlick!

Aber der Megafette Meteraal war noch nicht dabei!!
Ich will mal so einen Aal fangen der so 3-4 Pfund wiegt!!:k 
Und deshalb brauch ich nen paar Tipps für den ganz dicken!
Die kleinen fange ich, Ja!!:q


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

wohl eher das richtige gewässer


----------



## kulti007 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

naja TdF, ich finde 84cm ist schon verdammt gut.
mein rekord liegt bei 76cm 

ich denke auch das die aale nicht größer werden, nur weil du lockstoff verwendest|kopfkrat
wenn der meter aal da ist, beißt er auch ohne lockstoff |rolleyes

andere angler warten ein leben lang auf einen 100+ 


@folkfriend ---> ohne lockstoff-diskusion wirst du hier keine fangmeldungen erleben |supergri

mfg


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> andere angler warten ein leben lang auf einen 100+


 
oder 2 Jahre :q #6 

ich bleib dabei, es hängt vom gewässer ab...


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War vorhin mit Angelkumpel Nico an der Saale mal eine neue Stelle testen. Ohh mann, ein bisschen ärgere ich mich immernoch. Erstmal musste ich mit erschrecken feststellen, dass ich nur noch 6 Würmer für uns zwei in der Kiste hatte und dann nahm das Unheil seinen lauf. Zwei richtig schöne Aale ü 70 konnte ich bereits bis zur Oberfläche pumpen und dann sind sie doch noch ausgeschlitzt.  Außerdem noch zwei sehr heftige Fehlbisse. Waren wohl auch solche Burschen. Mein Kumpel hatte nur einen Biss und verlor den Aal durch festsetzen. Vielleicht lag es ja daran, dass er im Gegensatz zu mir keinen Aal-Killer verwendet hat.  So mussten wir leider schon halb 11 wieder schluss machen weil wir keine Köder mehr hatten. 
Aber es steht auf jeden Fall schonmal fest, dass wir da auf ne neue Topp-Stelle gestoßen sind, denn so gut beißt es an der Saale bei Vollmond sonst nicht.
War dann eben nochmal Würmer sammeln und habe trotz tagelanger Trockenheit mindestens 50 schöne dicke gefunden. Morgen ist dann auf jeden Fall ein Frontal-Angriff an der neuen Stelle angesagt.


----------



## H.Christians (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich würde mir so langsam mal Gedanken über deine Haken machen Veit. Hier ausgeschlitzt, das ausgeschlitzt, oder doch nur eine bischen Anglerlatein dabei.
|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Und dazu immer die Größenangabe, von wegen über 70 etc. schon etwas seltsam.

Sagmal bekommst du Geld fürs anpreisen von Lockstoffen, speziell Aalkiller??
  

Hört sich meiner Meinung danach an.

Ich angel selber schon über 20 Jahre auf Aale, aber was dir so alles ausschlitzt und was dein Lockstoff doch so alles bringt ist mir neu,bzw, ein Rätsel!!!!

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ H.Christian: Tja,ich kann auch nix dafür, dass ich immer so oft Pech habe.Und die Aale gestern hab ich ja nun schon gesehen an der Oberfläche darum kann ich auch gut schätzen wie groß die ungefähr waren. Anglerlatein hab ich eigentlich nicht nötig, dafür fange ich zu oft auch mal nen guten Fisch. 
Für das Anpreisen von Lockstoffen bekomme ich natürlich nix. Ich bin davon überzeugt, weil ich damit gut fange und das habe ich ja auch schon oft genug unter Beweis gestellt, wenn andere Boardis dabei waren, von daher ist jeder Zweifel unbegründet.


----------



## tanner (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Im Weiher gestern bei Vollmond auf Grund nichts, dann knapp unter der Oberfläche (Tiefe max. 50cm) innerhalb einer Stunde 3 Biße auf Köfi, ein Aal von 70cm gelandet, einer festgesetzt, einer dem Köfi nur den Bauch aufgeschlitzt, Beißzeit 23.45 Uhr - ca. 0.30 Uhr.


----------



## magic.j (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Leute,

war gestern abend an einem Kanal am Neckar unterwegs,aber nichts,rein garnichts,ein zwei Bisse,aber das wars.

Das hab ich auch schon oft beobachtet,dass man wenn es Vollmond hat auf Grund keine Aktion hat und unter der Oberfläche fängt man schöne Aale,halte auch die These für falsch,dass bei Vollmond nur schlecht Aale fängt.sie ist vielleicht dort oder zuder Zeit entstanden,als man glaubte,dass man Aale nur auf Grund fängt und im Mittelwasser oder an der Oberfläche nicht,
wie denkt ihr darüber?

Mfg
magicj


----------



## magic.j (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,

wollte noch schnell was zu den Haken sagen,was für Haken benützt ihr?

Ich fische persönlich gerne mit den Haken von Camakatsu,denn die sind ultrascharf und auch stabil,muss man halt selber binden,aber das sind die mir wert,fische auf Aal,Hecht und Zander nur Haken von der Firma,habe bis jetzt fast keine Aussteiger gehabt und auch kaum Fehlbisse.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Tanner
Was ´mache ich wenn das Gewässer nur eine tiefe von 50cm aufweist!:m 
denn ein Gewässer habe ich, da sind die Mordsbrummer drin, aber ich habe erst einen dran gehabt und der hat mein VOrfach durchgeribbelt!#d 
Nun Angel ich da nur noch mit Kevlar, aber der dicke will nicht mehr!#c 
Also sollte ich mal ein Stahlvorfach von 10cm mit nem kleinen Drilling nehmen und da dann einen Köfi darn machen?
Was meinst du dazu!


----------



## Veit (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Habe schon alle möglichen Haken benutzt. Gamakatsu, Balzer, Exori, Sänger, Mustad und weiß der teufel. Fehlbisse lassen sich leider nicht vermeiden, jedenfalls bei mir nicht. Auch wenn jetzt wieder meint es wäre Anglerlatein, aber ich hab hier Stellen, da kommt auf 10 Fehlbisse ein Aal. Ausschlitzer hab ich beim Aalangeln allerdings sonst eher selten, war gestern wirklich richtig Pech. 
Es ist auch nicht auszuschließen, dass es gestern immer der gleiche Aal war der mich da geärgert hat, denn der Biss kam immer so ziemlich am gleichen Punkt. Und die anderen Ruten blieben waren ja wie ich geschrieben hatte nicht so frequentiert. Ich denke laufen, tun sie bei dem Vollmond zumindest am Grund jetzt nicht (Tanners Bericht stützt diese These ja), man muss sie aus ihren Verstecken rausfangen oder eben oberflächennah angeln, was aber am Fluss leider nicht geht.
Naja, einfach mal sehen, was dann heute abend abgeht.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@MagicJ

Ich fische entweder mit diesen Haken (Größe 2, 0,36er Vorfach):





quelle: http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d...ken_premium/5,1,62,63,1,5__products-model.htm

Oder binde mir welche selber welche.

Wichtig ist, dass die Haken stabil sind, sauber gebunden und natürlich scharf. 
Was da jetzt draufsteht ist nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich binde selber! 
Da weiss ich was ich habe!!
Und ich kann mich darauf verlassen das es hält!
Und die Länge kann ich variieren lassen!


----------



## kulti007 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich glaube nicht das fehlbisse durch die haken zustande kommen.
jedenfalls nicht sehr häufig. klar, wenn man rostige oder stumpfe haken benutzt könnte dies schon daran liegen #6

aber ich denke die im laden erhältlichen haken sind alle gut. egal was drauf steht :g

mfg


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gut möglich das alle Haken gut sind!#c 
Aber ich verlasse mich dann doch lieber auf die Kunst des elbernindens! 
Beim Aalangeln wär mir das auch ein wenig zu teuer immer nen neuen aus einer Packung zu nehmen der dann so um die 30Cent kostet!!!#d 
Also dafür binde ich leiber selbst#6


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich fahre morgen an Kanal und will auf Aal angeln!
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass dann fast Vollmond ist, also kann ich Grundangeln ja wohl evtl. vergessen oder?
Im Bach kann man dass dann vergsessen!
Soll ich dann anner Oberfläche angeln??


----------



## bennie (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

morgen gehts wieder los     aale ich komme, haltet euch fest ^^


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So war eben an der Saale und es ging ja nun auch ein bisschen drum eine Antwort auf die Diskussion vom vergangenen Morgen zu geben. Konnte dann auch tatsächlich einen schön fetten Aal von knappen 70 cm fangen (mein morgiges Mittagessen) und beim einpacken hat dann noch ein Schnürsenkel gebissen. Beide auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller. Weitere Bisse gab es heute nicht, auch nicht bei Kumpel Nico der ja auch dabei war.
Alles in allem für Vollmond trotzdem ok und angesichts der zwei Hechte vom nachmittag wars ja heute eh mal wieder ein kleiner Glückstag für mich.


----------



## tanner (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Taker - wenn der Teich nur 50cm tief ist würde ich bei Vollmond am Rand angeln (Schilffkante oder so)-ist auch so bei Vollmond zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht unter der Oberfläche angeln möchte, Stahlvorfach stört dem Aal nicht, man könnte es auch mit Kevlar versuchen


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@tanner
Jau Kevlar nutze ich, da ich es an dicke Karpfenhaken ohne weiteres selber binden kann!!!
Und das mit der Schilfkante, muss ich mal testen!!!
Danke|rolleyes


----------



## drathy (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wenn Ihr davon redet, unter der Oberfläche bei Vollmond schöne Aale zu fangen, bezieht sich das nur auf KöFi oder auch auf Würmer?

Ich frage, da es heute Abend bei mir auch wieder losgeht, aber wir hier noch Raubfischschonzeit haben...weiß nicht, wie es da auchssieht mit dem Angeln mit kleinen KöFis...


----------



## magic.j (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,



glaub das an der Oberfläche funktioniert genauso gut mit Würmern wie mit Köfis,hab zwar meistens Köfis drauf aber mit Wurm müsste es auch ganz gut gehen.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## honeybee (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 12.5.2006
 Wann: 19.30 Uhr bis 23.15Uhr
 Wo: DAV Gewässer
 Montage: Pose
 Köder: halber Tauwurm
 Fang: 1 Aal von Ingolf mit ca. 45cm und 1 Aal von mir ca. 45cm
Fangzeit ca. 21:50Uhr und 22:45Uhr

Die großen wollen hier irgendwie noch nicht.|rolleyes


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Genau jana, denn bei mir sieht es genauso aus, gestern auf tauwurm mit grund und einmal mit pose einen aal mit 40-45cm.

Beisen tun sie ja, aber entweder gibts keine größeren oder sie wollen nich.


ps: aber : ........ich komme wieder#6


----------



## Stippi (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also war gestern Abend noch mal. Hatte tolle Bisse auf Grund, aber nur einen Aal von 52 cm und einen Schnürsenkel.:g  Als der Mond dann hinterm Berg vorkam habe ich keinen Biss mehr bekommen. Bin dan wieder Heim.#6  Also es heißt ja an nem Tag wenn Vollmond ist beißt nicht, aber ich hab hier teils einen Gegenbeweis.:m 

PS: Hab auf Grund gefangen.


----------



## Nicolai (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Tachen,

war letztes Wochenende mal los auf Aal.
Hab auf Grund mit Tauwurm geangelt und konnte 2 Aale erwischen einer 65cm der andere 75cm. 
Das war an der Elbe in Geesthacht, waren die ersten für mich in diesem Jahr.

Mfg. Nico


----------



## drathy (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So, war gestern auch wieder mit meinem Kumpel los...war auch recht erfolgreich, auch wenn ein Teil der Aale hätte größer sein können, aber wir wollen ja nicht meckern :q :

Datum: 12./13.5.2006
Wann: 21.00 Uhr bis 1.00Uhr
Wo: Vereinsgewässer; Fluss ca. 50m breit
Montage: Pose

Fänge von mir: 4 Aale (38cm, 42cm, 52cm & 65cm)
Fangzeiten: 22.20h, 23.20h, 23.30h, 1.00h 
Köder: 3x 1/2 Tauwrum + Aalkiller, 1x Mistwurmbündel

Fänge meines Kumpels: 2 Aale (beide so um die 40cm)
Fangzeiten: 22.10h & 22.50h 
Köder: beide auf Mistwurmbündel

Alle Aale wurden auf oder kurz über Grund gefangen und ca. 3-5m vom Ufer entfernt in 1-1.5m Tiefe. Das Wasser war wie der Himmel sehr klar - so konnte man schön den Unterwassertanz der Posen beobachten. #6 

War echt ein schöner Abend am Wasser in totaler Windstille und dem hellen Mondschein. Dazu dann noch der Erfolg - so macht das Angeln richtig Spaß!!! :m

Bin ja immer noch in der Testphase des Aalkillers und wie zu lesen, habe ich 3x Erfolg gehabt. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hatte mein Kumpel ohne AK aber mehr Bisse, nur ich konnte im Gegensatz zu ihm 4 von 5 verwerten... :q Das Testen geht weiter!


----------



## bennie (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gestern Nullrunde..... kp was mit denen los ist.....

wetterumschwung, mondphase, blah


----------



## Trader1667 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wenns heute nicht knall weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter....Luftdruck usw. passt müsste nur noch der Mond wech.........


----------



## rumburack10 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum:12.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 20:30 bis 23:00
Gewässer: DAV
Montage:Grund
Köder: halber Tauwurm
Ergebnis: 68cm und 43 cm


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Trader1667 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns heute nicht knall weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter....Luftdruck usw. passt müsste nur noch der Mond wech.........



@ trader: Hier hats heute noch zu wenig geregnet, denke aber morgen abend wirds interessanter und ab Mitte/ende nächster Woche sowieso wg. abnehmendem Mond.

Natürlich Petri @ rumburack zu den Aalen!


----------



## zander55 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum:13.05.2006
Uhrzeit: 20:00 bis 23:30
Gewässer: Römersee
Montage. Posenmontage
Köder: Madenbündel
Ergebnis: 55 cm Aal


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern auch wieder unterwegs. Leider nichts, was heißt, nicht einen Biss. Muß dazu sagen, das bei meinem Hausgewässer ( Löcknitz ) z, Zt. kaum KöFi`s zu bekommen sind. ( 4 h, 3 KöFi`s ) Ich hoffe/ weiß aber, das ändert sich bald!. Ich will dieses Jahr das erste mal Aallockstoff versuchen, da mir die Beifänge ( vor allem Brassen/ Blei ) ganz mächtig auf den Keks gehen. ( kann jeder sehen, wie er will  ) Aber Brassen/ Blei sind nicht mein Zielfisch! Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht, schreckt der Lockstoff die ungewollten Beifänge ab?


----------



## bennie (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

trotz aalkiller hatte ich nen kleinen karpfen drauf, voll schade.... achja, net diese nacht sondern die von freitag auf samstag...


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bevor ich`s vergesse, welche Erfahrungen habt Ihrwirklich mit den verschiedenen Mondphasen gemacht, da es bei mir unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gab. Welche Unterschiede gab es bei euch? Ich habe eigentlich immer Licht auf dem Wasser, da ein übervorsichtiger Nachbar immer seine Laterne im Uferbereich brennen läßt. ( seit ihm vor 4 Jahren der Motor geklaut wurde,läßt er zusätzlich zu einer Alarmanlage seine Uferbeleuchtung die ganze Nacht brennen! )


----------



## bennie (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich achte eigentlich nie auf den mond.... kann eh nur einmal am we los zum (aal-)angeln....


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich habe am Freitag am Kanal mit 3 Kumpels gesessen!
Ausser 2 Aalen von meinem Kumpel war nix!
Die Aale waren 30 und 50 cm, der 30er darf wieder schwimmen!!
Aber da an der Schleuse an der wir waren sind Laternen und die waren an, Also glaube ich, dass die Aale das nicht anders kennen und nicht auf Mondphasen achten, was meint ihr?
Muss man an solchen Stellen noch auf Mondphasen achten?
Mal sehen, ob ich nächstes Weekend wieder los komme um wieder den Aalen aufzulauern!!
Gute Nacht!!!


----------



## Pfiffie79 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich denke das viele aale zu weraalen bei vollmond werden. sie motieren dabei zu friedfischen, man sollte also in vollmaondnächten mit mais oder Kartoffel  Angeln, da hat man die größten chancen auf die ganz großen |jump:


----------



## kulti007 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich glaube nicht das es mit dem licht des mondes zusammen hängt.
sondern mit seinen anderen auswirkungen 
(welche waren das doch gleich |kopfkrat)
na egal, da kann mir doch bestimmt einer weiter helfen |wavey:

petri zu den gefangenen aalen #6

mfg


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich gehe heute,trotz der schlechten Aussichten auf Fang mal wieder los an meinen Lieblingsbach!
Mal schauen was da so bei Vollmond zu ergattern ist!!!!!|kopfkrat 
Sonst geht da nix, aber mal die Oberfläche antesten!!!:m


----------



## tanner (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@taker - der Mond kommt doch heute erst gegen 0 Uhr raus, also keine Mondprobleme


----------



## chris_182 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,
nach meiner Erfahrung nach spielt der Mond keine all zu große Rolle, hatte letztes Jahr meine besten Fänge bei Voll- bzw. fast Vollmond! Werde das heute auch gleich wieder probieren 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jau dann werde ich los fahren!!#6 
Aber wieso kommt der erst gegen 0.00 Uhr raus?? #c 
Wo kann man das einsehen??;+


----------



## Worrest-t (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin,

war am Freitag von 20-2 Uhr angeln und nischts.#q #q #q 

Dann war ich gleich nächsten Tag wieder los, weil ich dachte das das einfach nicht angehen kann das ihr hier alle Aale fangen und ich noch keinen dieses Jahr|rolleyes 

Ich war mit 2 Kollegen los und wir grillten erst mal schön und machten ein kleines Feuer. Um Acht fing es langsam an zu Regnen was immer heftiger wurde und wir schon überlegten wieder loszufahren. Um zehn fing ich nun meinen ersten Aal diesen Jahres(54cm):q  auf 3 Dendrobas, mit einer Grundmontage und keinem Lockstoff. Dann hörte es auf zu Regnen und um halb eins fing ich noch einen von 45cm länge. Der zweite Biss wahr so heftig das obwohl ich mit Bissanzeiger angele und die Bremse auf ganz lose hatte die angel umfiel. Es war ein richtig schöner Abend ausser für meine 2 Kumpel die leer ausgingen:c

Ich hättte da noch ne Frage, mein Gewässer ist ein Fluss(die Wümme in Ottersberg in der nähe von Rotenburg und Verden) mittlere Strömung, 5m Breit und 1.5-2.5 Tief. Bis jetzt war mein größter Aal dort 65cm den ich letztes Jahr gefangen hatte, die anderen sind immer so 30-50cm und ich angel immer auf Wurmbündel oder  Tauwurm. Jetzt meine Frage kann ich auch mit Köfi angeln oder ist der Fluss zu klein. Kann mir immer garnicht vorstellen wie die Aale nen kleinen Gründling oder nen Barsch ins Maul bekommen sollen. Wie groß sind eure Köfis???


----------



## Worrest-t (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Und noch ne kleine Frage muss ich fürs Aale Räuchern den Aalen die Kiemen rausschneiden hab ich mal so gehört und wenn ja hat jemand davon nen Foto wie das aussehen muss???


----------



## magic.j (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,

also meine Köfis am See sind von fingerlang bis 15cm groß,auch kleine Aale hab ich schon gefangen,bis 35cm groß,aber versuch es mal mit nem kleinen fingerlangen Gründling,LAube oder Rotauge,das müsste bestimmt gut gehen.Hab auch schon gelesen,dass Kaulbarsche auch gut ziehen.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Worrest-t (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wie fängst du den so kleine Fische mit ner mini Montage oder mit ner Senke. Und wie machst du den Fisch dann an nen Drilling oder wie läuft das.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich nehm fetzen für Aale in nem kleinen Bach!!
Und das läuft wohl! 
Aber der Megariese war noch net dabei!!
Ich habe schon Aale gefangen die waren nicht viel größer als der Tauwurm den ich dran hatte  also glaube ich net, dass ein Aal probleme hat so etwas runter zu bekommen!!


----------



## chris_182 (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also Gründling kannste glaube ausschließen, die sind doch meiner Meinung nach deutschlandweit geschützt(?), ansonsten sollen auch gut kaulbarsche gehen, ein Fischer hat mir mal erzählt, dass er extra Kaulbarsche in seinen Teichen einsetzt als Futter für die Aale!


----------



## bodenseepeter (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also, dann will ich auch mal einen Aal posten. Zwar war es nicht meiner, aber ich durfte doch zumindest Keschern (was gar nicht so einfach war#q)!

Am Freitag, gegen 22 Uhr, nach 2 ereignislosen Stunden, zupfte es an der Angel meines Nachbarn zweimal kurz. Das Aalglöckchen schwieg dazu. Dennoch nahm er sofort mit der Angel Fühlung auf und setzte einen Anhieb.
"Und, haste ihn?", frage ich. "Weiß nicht....doch, da hängt was dran". "Was denn, n Aal?" "Neee, da zieht nix." 
Da ich ja sonst nicht zu tun hatte, macht ich mal den Kescher klar. Wer weiß, vielleicht nutzt er ja doch noch was.
Nach wenigen Augenblicken war der Fisch an der Oberfläche. Ein schöner Aal. Wir waren beide recht verblüfft, denn der lies sich ohne erkennbare Gegenwehr zum Kescher kurbeln. Nachdem ich Dank verfrühten Kescherns den Aal fast releast hätte, was unweigerlich zum Ende einer langjährigen Anglerfreundschaft geführt hätte, klappte mein zweiter Versuch um so besser. Wir schätzten den Fisch auf so um die 60cm und nahmen ihn mit. Leider blieb dies der letzte Fisch des Abends, vielleicht, weil wenige Minuten später die Wolkendecke aufbrach und der volle Mond uns anstrahlte.

Beim Versorgen stellte sich dann heraus, wie sehr wir uns verschätzt hatten. Der Geselle (oder die Gesellin, nicht mit Gsell´in zu verwechseln) hatte eine Länge von 85cm und brachte (leer ) ein glattes Kilo auf die Waage.

Da musste ich als Angler doch meinen imaginären Hut ziehen. Die Freude war groß genug, um noch ein Siegerbier zu vernichten. Dabei konnte ich ihm zum Glück wieder assistieren.

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/7116/aal30vg.th.jpg


----------



## Tyron (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ bodenseepeter: Petri deinem Freund, schöne Schlange. Achja, der weiße Balken ist auch tip top


----------



## bodenseepeter (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@tyron: Sei froh, dass der Balken da ist...


----------



## Captain_Coma (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Versorgen stellte sich dann heraus, wie sehr wir uns verschätzt hatten. Der Geselle (oder die Gesellin, nicht mit Gsell´in zu verwechseln) hatte eine Länge von *85m* und brachte (leer ) ein glattes Kilo auf die Waage.



Respekt, das nenn ich mal en Monsteraal :m


----------



## bodenseepeter (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Captain_Coma schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt, das nenn ich mal en Monsteraal :m



Schön aufmerksam gelesen. (Die vom Blin**r hätten es glatt für wahr genommen.)

Ich gebe es zu, es waren ein paar (84,15) Meter weniger.


----------



## Zanderkisser (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich darf hier auch mal was reinschreiben.
Ich geh im Jahr nur so ein bis zwei mal auf Aal, und auch das nich unbedingt jedes Jahr. Heut hatte ich zum Jerken in nem kleinen Altwasser meine Aalrute dabei. In nur 50 cm tiefen Wasser konnte ich auf einen aufgefädelten Tauwurm ca. 1 m vom Ufer entfernt nen Aal mit knapp 60 cm fangen. Und das um 13.15 Uhr. Frischrasiert, also entgegen allen Vorurteilen...
Manche Aale stehen auf After Shave.... 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## pike1984 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hab am Donnerstag meine ersten vernünftigen Aale überhaupt gefangen. Und das gleich im Viererpack! 49,54,58 und 63 cm. Alle auf ganzen Tauwurm in 50cm Tiefe an der Pose. Gefischt hab ich mitten in einer Krautbank. Fangzeit lag zwischen 22.00 und 23.15 Uhr.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich konnte getern auch keinen Aal verhaften, aber was will man machen jeder Tag ist nen Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist nen Beisstag!!!
Aber es kann auch daran gelegen haben dass der Fischreiher genau im Wasser vor meinen Füßen gelandet ist, und danach so ca ne Stunde später 3 Enten!!
Aber wer weiss es schon!!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Södele heut Abend gehts los heut Nacht solls gewittern und schön schwül ists auch Vorraussetzungen sind gut. Werd mir ne flache schlammige Stelle suchen und Köfi und Tauwurm unter nen ins Wasser hängenden Baum platzieren hoffe mal es geht was. Bericht kommt heut Nacht oder morgen je nachdem 


So wieder da. Und bilanz ist 0. Zwei Ruten mit Tauwurm eine mit Köfi alle auf Grund und den ganzen Abend Funkstille bis auf einen Biss den ich nicht verwerten konnte und ein paar Zupfer (könnten auch Fledermäuse gewesen sein die sind ständig in die Schnur geflogen) 
Alles in allem recht enttäuschend aber was will man machen.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich muss auch sagen im mom sieht es mau aus mit meine Aalfängen, einen Zuper hatte ich gestern aber sonst nöx!
Aber ich bin dieses Jahr nur 3 mal von 10 mal als Schneider nach Hause gefahren ich denke so schlimm ist das net! |rolleyes 

Aber ein schöne Nacht am Wasser ohne Beiss "Stress" ist doch auch mal was feines,
Da landet der Fischreiher 2m neben einem und die Rehe kommen bis auf 4m ran, dass ist doch auch mal was schönes:m 

Also gute Nacht und gute Fänge#6


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich kann wieder einen Riesenfang melden!!
Einen Aal von 25cm 
Gestern am Bach lief nix, doch als ich meine Rute rein holte, war da dieser Riese dran, der nun wieder schwimmen darf!!!


----------



## Dorschi (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So will auch endlich mal meinen 61 er von gestern Abend melden, dazu einen Schnürsenkel, der wieder schwimmt. Zusätzlich eine Menge Bisse versemmelt, weil hängerträchtig ohne Ende.
Beißzeit war von 7! bis 10 und dann nix mehr.War aber auch eine Materialschlacht. Habe mir glaub ich 5 oder 6 Vorfächer abgerissen. zt richtig abgeschnitten. Da muß irgendwelcher Schrott liegen!
Manchmal wünsche ich mir so einen schönen Vereinsteich und nicht so einen Fluss- Stress


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Das hatte ich ja noch nie, dass ich 5 oder 5 Vorfächer im Wasser gelassen habe!
Du hast ja wohl echt Pech an der Stelle!!!
Aber wenigstens hast du einen gefangen den du mitnehmen konntest!!!!
Mal schauen ob ich heute wieder los komme!!
Bis dann und noch viele schöne Fänge!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also das is bei mir fast standart dass ich mindestens mal 3 Vorfächer im Wasser lasse wobei ich noch froh sein kann wenns nur das Vorfach ist weil trotz das ich das mindestens 0.3 mm schwächer als die Hauptschnur nehme reißt es doch immer wieder irgendwo an der hauptschnur weil die an irgendeiner Stelle annem Ast oder Stein angeribbelt ist. Bin sogar so weit das ich überlege nur noch geflochtene hauptschnur zu nehmen da passiert das nicht so schnell.


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wie siehts bei euch momentan aalmäßig aus?
Hier in der Trave läuft noch nix...


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mahlzeit,
komme gerade zurück.

und melde 2 kleine Aale.

einer auf Tauwurm 
einer auf Tauwurm mit Sänger Aal Lockstoff 

Bisse waren sehr heftig.. kein zupfen.. sofort mit Vollgas abgezogen. 
Beisszeit: 22.30 und 23.15 Uhr

Gebissen haben die aber nur, weil in den letzten 24 Stunden der Wasserstand um gut 30cm angestiegen ist (heftige Gewitter).. ansonsten läufts bei uns noch sehr sehr mau... von den großen noch keine Spur...


----------



## Kurzer (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hey Franz,

soooo klein sehen deine Aale nun wirklich nicht aus! Petri Heil!


----------



## Veit (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

*lol* Kleine Aale. Franz, du alter Über- oder besser gesagt Untertreiber, Petri Heil! Und natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger. Versuche heute oder morgen abend auch mal wieder mein Glück.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

... ach Jungs lasst euch doch nicht so linken... schaut euch das Foto mal an, wie weit ich die Viecher vorhalte  die waren wirklich klein.


----------



## Dorschi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Heil! Mensch Franze hast Du abgenommen?


----------



## kulti007 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

servus

was sagt denn der havelkanal zur zeit??????

mfg


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War heute abend mal wieder mit Kumpels Hendrik und Benni Aalangeln an einer Stelle die ich total sch... finde (die anderen wollten unbedingt hin). Naja, einen 50er Aal bei mir + zwei Totalabrisse, ein Döbel für Benni, nix bei Henni. Da wäre woanders garantiert mehr drin gewesen, aber was solls....


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Waren eben auch mal ne Stunde draussen. 
Ein kleiner Waller bei meinem Kumpel.. sonst nix. 

Naja... nächste Woche fisch ich mal ne Nacht durch - vielleicht geh ich ja nur immer zu früh heim :q


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern auch wieder draußen diesmal annem See. Nicht nur das Abends kein Aal gebissen hatte war auch den ganzen Nachmittag umsonst auf Karpfen draußen also da ging wirklich garnichts nichmal nen Brassen #d


----------



## Veit (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner Waller bei meinem Kumpel.. sonst nix.



Der war bestimmt Ü 1 Meter, oder?   *g*


----------



## Dorschi (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moinsen bei uns war gestern Totentanz! 1 Güster zu dritt und meine beiden Kollegen haben je einen Aalbiss versaut. Die hatten Glück, bei mir war gar nix.
Aber riesige Tauwürmer waren nach dem Regen unterwegs.
Wir haben uns entschlossen, wenn das so weitergeht, räuchern wir Tauwürmer!


----------



## kulti007 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

war letzte nacht auch wieder los.
aber auch bei mir ging überhaupt nichts :c
keine ahnung woran das liegt.#c

mfg


----------



## Dorschi (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Temperatursturz?


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich habe am letzten WE, 5 Aale fangen!!Genfangen habe ich in der dovenelbe direkt vor der Steinpackung(2-4m)!!Als köder nahm ich Tauwurm und eine leichte Knicklichtpose mit nem 4 haken!!die aale waren zwischen 51 und 64cm lang!1Wahrscheinlich probire ich es Mogennacht nochmal!!

mfg philipp


----------



## Student (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi!

Näheres im Lahn-Thread...

Wo: Lahn
Wann: 22:15 Uhr
Womit: Tauwurm
Was: Breitkopf-Aal, 62 cm lang und dick

Mfg

Student


----------



## drathy (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So, nachdem mir Freitag das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat (Dauerregen und dazu noch sehr stürmisch) bin ich gestern los (auch wenn das Wetter nicht viel besser war). Gesessen habe ich schön geschützt unter einer Brücke...

Datum: 21..5.2006
Wann: 20.45 Uhr bis 0.00Uhr
Wo: Vereinsgewässer; Fluss ca. 30m breit
Montage: Pose

Fang: 1 Aal von 53cm 
Fangzeit: 21.15h
Köder: 1/2 Tauwrum + Aalkiller

Als Beifang gab es noch ne Güster und weiterhin hatte ich noch einen Festsetzer der leider mit Abriss endete und noch ein paar vorsichtge Bisse...


----------



## kulti007 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

letzte nacht ging wieder nicht viel. 
ein schlei von 39cm.
aber nicht ein einziger aalbiss.
nala, das wetter war ja auch wirklich sch... .
aber es kann ja nur noch besser werden.

mfg


----------



## Veit (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War vorhin mit meinem Angelfreund Hendrik und noch ein paar anderen Kumpels (keine Angler) an der Saale Aalangeln. Hatte diesmal wenig Glück und konnte nur einen Schnürsenkel fangen. Henni hatte allerdings einen guten Abend. In der Dämmerung fing er einen Aal von ca. 60 cm und dann 23 Uhr noch nen fetten Schleicher von rund 75 cm. Einer der größten Aale, die wir an dieser Stelle bislang gefangen haben, da kann man nur Petri! sagen. :m   
Ging alles auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller.
Insgesamt aber nur sehr wenige Bisse.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin, 
mein Kumpel Georg fing gestern den ersten "nicht kleinen" :q Aal der Saison 






Ich hab noch nen Zander erwischt... 
Bericht dazu hier --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77429


----------



## Holger (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nee Franz, soo klein war der nicht....:q 


Mal ganz im Ernst:

Daten ?? Schätze so auf 80 cm ??? Und gut gebaut isser...|rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



> Schätze so auf 80 cm ???


hatte er ganz genau. 

Gewicht weiß ich nicht.. schätze ca. 2 Pfund !


----------



## Holger (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Boah, kann ich gut schätzen.....:m


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich weiss net was wir am Kanal falsch machen, aber wir fangen nix vernünftiges!!!
Ich fange am Bach immer meinen Fisch, aber am Kanal nix ausser nem Schnürsenkel, und ganz feinen Bissen!!
Ich angele auf Grund ganz nah am Ufer dann auf Grund inner Fahrrine und dann mit Pose in dem Stück zwischen Flachwasser und Fahrrinne!!
Also Jungs was soll ich anders machen, denn am Kanal läuft nix!

Also bitte helft mir!


----------



## Veit (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War wieder mit meinem Kumpel Hendrik und noch ein paar anderen Freunden an der Saale. Wir haben Großeinsatz gemacht, doch gebracht hats wenig. Ein paar Köderfische haben wir gefangen, darauf gabs auch mal einen guten Fehlbiss. Ein Barsch biss auf Wurm und ich fing noch einen Aal, der aber nicht viel größer als 50 cm war und dann wieder schwimmen durfte. Zwei von unseren Kumpels die jetzt schon öfters mitgekommen sind, gefällts aber trotzdem immer so gut, dass sie dieses Jahr ihre Fischerprüfung ablegen wollen und das ist doch auf jeden Fall super. :m


----------



## drathy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern wieder unter der weiter oben erwähnten Brücke. Bis 23.15h tat sich wenig, nur 2 gute Bisse verhauen...|uhoh:dann kam ein kräftiger Regenschauer und dann wurde es besser...  

Datum: 22.5.2006
Wann: 20.45 Uhr bis 1.00Uhr
Wo: Vereinsgewässer; Fluss ca. 30m breit
Montage: Pose

Fang: 3 Aale von 48cm, 38cm, und 70cm
Fangzeit: 23.30h, 23.35h und 0.30h
Köder: 1/2 Tauwrum + Aalkiller

Alle wurden an einer Angel und an einer Stelle gefangen... Dazu gab es noch ein paar Bisse, die mit etwas mehr Geduld (#q) hättet verwertet werden müssen. Zwischendurch habe ich bei ein paar Wobblerwürfen noch nen Biss gehabt, der aber leider nicht hängen blieb...#c Nächstes Mal wird dann wohl noch ne KöFi-Rute ausgelegt! :q 

Was noch sehr geil war (habe ich noch nie so gesehen):  Nach dem Regenschauer habe ich in kürzester Zeit mal eben 60 Tauwürmer gesammelt...teilweise wusste ich gar nicht, welchen ich zuerst greifen sollte...echt krass!!

Naja, alles in Allem ein schöner Abend...

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

morgen Abend gehts endlich wieder Nachtangeln!!
ma schaun was die großen Aale so treiben!
und @ all: super fänge habt ihr da gemacht!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also Jungs hat denn keiner nen Plan was ich am Kanal falsch mache, dass ich nur einen Schnürsenkel pro Angeltag am Kanal fange und sonst nix?

Also ich komme wahrscheinlich erst wieder nach dem WE los, da an meinem Lieblingsgewässer nen Schützenfest ist 
Aber danach geht es wieder rund!!


----------



## Grundangler85 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@taker the faker

geht mir genauso ich denke der aal läuft im Kanal noch nicht richtig es gibt zwar schon einige gute fänge ausm Kanal aber die Aalzeit im Kanal kommt erst noch bin ich mir sicher die kam letztes jahr auch erst richtig so juni / juli also keine bange :q


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

DANKE!!!!!!
Dann ist ja gut!!
Ich dachte das liegt daran, dass ich die net fangen kann!!
Aber wenn du sagst das es es später richtig los geht, dann werde ich das erst mal glauben und dann ausprobieren!!!


----------



## drathy (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich war gestern noch mal an "meiner Stelle" unter der Brücke und hatte nicht mal einen Biss!!

Echt komisch, 24h vorher dort noch drei Aale und mindestens 5-6 gute Bisse...und gestern dann Totentanz! #c 

Der einzige Unterschied war eigentlich, dass es nicht mehr so stürmisch war, der Wind statt SW aus W kam und es ca. 5° kälter war - meint Ihr die Temperatur war der Grund??|kopfkrat 

Schneider blieb ich trotzdem nicht, da ich nen schönen fetten Hecht von ca. 80 auf nen Repala Firetiger erwischen konnte, der zuvor am Rauben war... #6


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich denke dass ein Temperaturunterschied von 5 Grad den Aalen gewaltig auf den Magen schlägt!!!
Und ich musste selbst feststellen das stürmische Nächte, bei uns zumindest selten einen als Aalschneider nach Hause gehen lassen!!!


----------



## Stippi (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern mal los, aber da ging ja garnichts#d . Warte jetzt bis es wieder warm wird|kopfkrat 

Petri an alle:q


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Waren gestern zu zweit los.
Jeder hatte an diesem nasskalten Abend seinen Aal, einer 77cm meiner 75cm. 
Keine Zupfer oder Fehlbisse, nur diese zwei knallharten Bisse. Der Magen der beiden Fische war leer.

War schon klasse, aber viel zu kalt, brrrrr.


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So bin wieder zurück vom Nachtangeln! es hat sich kein Aal blicken lassen!
liegt warscheinlich am Wetter!
werds nächste Woche nochmal versuchen!


----------



## magic.j (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Leute,

war gestern auch los,hatte mit meinem Kumpel insgesamt 4 Aale,wobei 2 brauchbare dabei waren,der eine hatte 60cm und der andere 70cm.
Gebissen hat es eigendlich ganz gut,habe beim matchen auch noch ne schöne Forelle gefangen.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Stippi (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri aber ich setze trotzdem uafs wärmere Wetter. An meiner Stelle ging wirklich gar nichts#c


----------



## pike1984 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei mir heute auch absolut tote Hose. Naja ein Zupferchen und ein Rotauge bevors dunkel war. Hoff auch auf wärmeres Wetter. Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Student (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi!

War gestern mit anderen Boardies an der Lahn und habe 2 Aale mit Pose gefangen. Die ersten Posen-Aale meines Lebens *g* -> Auf Grund ging gaaar nix...

Um 20 und 24 Uhr, jeweils Tauwurm.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Veit (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Guten Morgen!

Nachdem ich gestern abend erstmal nen obligatorischen Besuch bei der Männertagsparty meiner Kumpels abgestattet hab, aber feststellen musste, dass mit denen garnix mehr anzufangen war :#2: ,bin ich lieber doch nochmal schnell Aalangeln gefahren. War 23 - 24 Uhr an der Saale, hatte aber bloß einen Biss. War ein 50er auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller. Zu kurz und dünn, darum durfte er wieder rein.


----------



## drathy (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

An meinem Gewässer ging gestern auch nix auf Aal. Nicht einen Biss! Weiß auch nicht, ob denen das Wetter momentan zu kalt ist...

Samstag wird wohl der nächste Versuch gestartet...


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich war mal wieder am Kanal, ausser einem festzsetzer und nem Schnürsenkel gingen noch nen paar Zupfer!!
Also ich werde nun auch erst mal wieder auf ne Warmwetterperiode warten bis ich da wieder hin fahre, denn irgendwie beissen die Aale alle sehr zaghaft! 
Ich glaube auch, dass die Saison der Kanalaale noch nicht so richtig losgegangen ist!

Und Petri weiterhin an alle


----------



## Student (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi!

Ich hab gestern zwei Aale gefangen. Den größeren (rund 60 cm und dick)  habe ich sogar bei Helligkeit gegen 20 Uhr gefangen - damit hätte ich nie gerechnet, daher hab ich es auch erst bemerkt, als ich die Pose (womit ich sonst ebenfalls nie auf Aal geangelt habe) nicht mehr gefunden habe *g*

Der kleinere biß gegen 24 Uhr an etwa der gleichen Stelle ebenfalls bei der Pose...

Mfg

Student


----------



## bennie (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gestern mit Boardie Bergsieger am Vereinsteich Aalangeln gewesen .... während bei uns sonst nur die Satzaale (3x 30cm) bissen .... 2 für mich, 1 für ihn... erwischte er dazu noch einen ~50cm langen Zander auf Tauwurm #6 

Habe leider kein Foto von meinen Aalen (leider ^^), die sind auf seiner Cam und den 2. habe ich net fotografiert .... 

ALLES ZURüCKGESETZT (ätsch PETA)


Fazit: 
Neues Zelt und Tackle = hammergeil  
In 6 Tagen darf ich wieder mit Köfi angeln und der Tauwurm wäre damit abgehakt...


----------



## bennie (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

achja, die aale bissen um 12 und 4 uhr nachts sowie um 10uhr morgens....


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin, 
erstmal Petri Heil an die Fänger.
Seh scho, dass ist heuer noch recht zäh mit den Aalen. 

Bei uns regnets schon wieder den ganzen Tag... das Wasser der Vils ist stark gestiegen. Normalerweise ein sehr gutes Zeichen... aber das ist hier sowas von kalt und windig (schlimmer als im November)... da würde man keinen Hund vor die Tür jagen... 
ich überleg gerade ob ich heute Abend mal raus soll... aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue... tendiert meine Lust gegen 0.


----------



## drathy (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Komme just wieder heim. Quasi tote Hose gewesen...nur ein Biss = 1 Aal = 43cm... Um 23h auf 1/2 Tauwurm + Aalkiller. 

Mal schauen, was ob morgen mehr geht...


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Franz
Ich muss auch sagen, dass das Wetter ziemlich düstere Aussichten vermuten lässt, das hat sich heute auch wieder bestätigt!
Nicht einen Fisch an Land gezogen nur einen Biss gehabt #t 

Aber jeder Tag ist nen Angeltag aber nicht jeder Tag ist nen Beisstag :m


----------



## kulti007 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich glaub das wetter ist nicht auf unserer seite.
zwei mal war ich los. und passiert ist nichts :-(
hoffentlich wird es bald wieder wärmer.

mfg


----------



## Worrest-t (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern auch wieder mal auf Aal, von 19:30-0:30 Uhr aber kein Aal ging uns an den Haken hatten auch nur 2 Bisse. Hab aber um 20:30 ne Rotfeder gefangen die war bestimmt 30cm und hatte nen richtig fetten Bauch hat zwar lange gedauert sie wieder vom Haken zu bekommen aber sie schwimmt wieder. Is ja nich mein Zielfisch. Gestern war es bei uns (Umgebung von Bremen) auch sehr kalt, windig und es hat ab und zu heftig geregnet. Naja hoffe das nächstes Wochenende mehr geht.

MfG

Worrest-T


----------



## Seebaer (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

*Hallo...*
*bei uns hier sagten schon die Alten früher*

**Solange der Holunder blüht beißt der Aal nicht**

*anscheins ist da etwas dran *


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hossa,
waren gestern mal an einem kleinen See unterwegs, da die Vils aufgrund von Hochwasser nicht zu beangeln ist. 

Das Unheil begann schon in aller Frühe... unser Jungangler Marcel bekam einen Biss auf einen kleinen Barsch und klopfte einige Zeit später erstmal nen 90er Aal aus dem Weiher... Die nächsten 15 Stunden ging dann gar nix mehr. Gegen 20.30 Uhr ging Georg noch ein gerade maßiger Hecht auf einen Fischfetzen (beim einholen). 

Ich fing gegen 23.00 Uhr noch einen 50er Aal auf Tauwurm (Pose). 
Gegen 23.45 Uhr ging plötzlich meine Zanderrute los. Ich hatte selbige mit einem ca. 13cm langen Rotauge auf Grund gelegt. Der Fisch nahm ordentlich Schnur. Ich dachte mir: Jawohl, das passt... großer Köderfisch... großer Zander. 
Nach dem Anhieb war die Rute gut krumm... Ich glaubte immer noch an einen schönen Zander.  Doch dann bemerkte ich schon dieses "Zittern"... hmm... Aal.

Ich war erstaunt wie "klein" der Aal war... hatte sich das Kerlchen doch ein ganzes Rotauge reingeballert... unglaublich diese Viecher. 
Als wir gegen 0 Uhr unser Gerödel einpackten, hing an meiner Zanderrute erneut ein Aal.. wieder um die 50cm.. dieser Schlängler hatte sich ein Laubenschwänzchen geschnappt.. 

Alles in Allem waren wir eigentlich ganz zufrieden... 

@Seebaer
Das mit dem Holunder ist nicht ganz falsch, eigentlich gehts hier bei uns mit dem Aal auch erst etwas später los. 
Meiner "Faustregel" nach... beissen Aale bei uns in der Vils erst wenn es einmal über 30°C hatte. 
Dieses Jahr ist es aber etwas anders, die teilweise extremen Regenfälle der letzten Wochen bescherten uns in Ostbayern schon gute Voraussetzungen für den Aalfang.
Angeblich solls in 2 Wochen richtig warm werden.. das denke ich ist dann das "Startsignal", dann sollten die Viecher auch ohne Regen beissen.


----------



## Seebaer (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Seebaer
> Das mit dem Holunder ist nicht ganz falsch, eigentlich gehts hier bei uns mit dem Aal auch erst etwas später los.
> Meiner "Faustregel" nach... beissen Aale bei uns in der Vils erst wenn es einmal über 30°C hatte.
> Dieses Jahr ist es aber etwas anders, die teilweise extremen Regenfälle der letzten Wochen bescherten uns in Ostbayern schon gute Voraussetzungen für den Aalfang.
> Angeblich solls in 2 Wochen richtig warm werden.. das denke ich ist dann das "Startsignal", dann sollten die Viecher auch ohne Regen beissen.


 
Schön geschrieben der Bericht (wie immer)#6 

Bleibt uns also mal wieder nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten bis die Holunterblüte vorbei ist und es mal warm wird. #c


----------



## kulti007 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

meine freundin hat mich letzte nacht auch noch mal raus gelassen |supergri
also bin ich an einen kleinen dav teich gefahren.
sowie es dunkel war fing es auch an zu beißen.
aber konnte bloß zwei aale landen. waren so um die 45cm.
das wetter war ja anfangs gut, doch dann fing es an zu regnen. und dieser regen dauerte dann auch an bis ich nach hause fuhr.
aber war trotzdem mal wieder ne schöne nacht, da ich ja nicht wirklich mit bissen gerechnet habe (und so waren die mücken nicht so stark vertreten:q)

petri an die die mehr glück hatten als ich #6

mfg


----------



## Student (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> .. unser Jungangler Marcel bekam einen Biss auf einen kleinen Barsch und klopfte einige Zeit später erstmal nen 90er Aal aus dem Weiher...


Der Aal ist ja fast so groß wie der Angler |supergri

So muss das sein...

Mfg

Student


----------



## drathy (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Franz! :m 

War gestern wieder los, diesmal zusammen mit nem Kumpel. Ich hatte nen Schnürsenkel und noch einen, der über der Oberfläche abgefallen ist...dürfte aber auch nicht sehr groß gewesen sein... 

Ansonsten nicht ein weiterer Biss... Echt komisch!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aal ist ja fast so groß wie der Angler |supergri
> 
> So muss das sein...
> 
> ...



Jo  
Noch hat er realistische Chancen mal nen Fisch zu fangen, der so groß ist wie er :q 

Unsereins tut sich da schon schwerer :q


----------



## bennie (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hier noch der Aal von Donnerstag Nacht .... ich muss wohl an diesen Teich auf Köfis für Aal umsteigen 

die 2 kleinen waren knapp im Unterkiefer gehakt und konnten so zum Glück perfekt released werden #6


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



> ich muss wohl an diesen Teich auf Köfis für Aal umsteigen


könnte ne Lösung sein!

Wir haben hier nen See, da fängt man zu 90% auf Grund und Köfi... alles andere bringt wenn überhaupt nur Schnürsenkel. 
An nem See, der gleich nebenan ist und sogar mit dem anderen durch einen offenen Überlauf verbunden ist, fängt man die Großen fast ausschließlich auf Pose und Wurm.

Die großen Aale sind so launisch und unberechenbar.. das ist teilweise schon unglaublich.
Naja wen wunderts.. sind ja auch Weibchen :q :q


----------



## bennie (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ja mir bleibt ja keine andere Wahl.... die nehmen jeden Wurm vom Grund wie es aussieht... zum Glück nicht verangelt aber nervig...

Ab dem 1.6. darf ich wieder mit Köfi und dann kommen nachts einer mit Aalkiller und einer ohne raus... genau auf meine Zielfische Aal udn Zander


----------



## kulti007 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte ne Lösung sein!
> 
> Wir haben hier nen See, da fängt man zu 90% auf Grund und Köfi... alles andere bringt wenn überhaupt nur Schnürsenkel.
> An nem See, der gleich nebenan ist und sogar mit dem anderen durch einen offenen Überlauf verbunden ist, fängt man die Großen fast ausschließlich auf Pose und Wurm.
> ...




wie verdammt recht du hast :m


----------



## Veit (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war heute abend mit meinem Angelfreund Hendrik auf Aal angeln an der Saale.
Trotz der kühlen Witterung hat es besser gebissen, als wir dachten. 
In der Abenddämmerung ging mir eine Güster an den Haken. Wenig später ein untermaßiger Aal und dann noch ein 55er Aal. Dazu hatte ich noch einige Fehlbisse.
Mein Angelfreund bekam seltsamerweise nur einen einzigen Biss. Der brachte ihm noch einen Schnürsenkelaal. 
Köder: Tauwurm mit Lockstoff "Aalkiller"


----------



## tanner (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich konnte gegen 23 Uhr auf Köfi einen 75er Raubaal landen - war aber auch der einzige Biß in der Dunkelheit - besser als nichts


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern mal wieder los!!
Ich habe 3 Aale gefangen von denen nur einer so um die 60cm hatte und da habe ich ihn mitgenommen!
Die anderen beiden waren ein wenig kleiner und dürfen wieder schwimmen!!


----------



## drathy (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri zu den Aalen. Mal schauen, werde heute Abend wohl auch mal wieder los...vielleicht läuft es dann ja auch ähnlich...


----------



## Holger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ drathy

Vor allem wird es bei uns Norddeutschen auch endlich mal etwas wärmer zum WE....dürfte den Aalen nen Schub geben. Schaun mer mal....|rolleyes


----------



## drathy (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Holger
Jup, das hoffe ich auch - sollen ja immerhin 20° werden... Mal schauen, ob ich es am Fr. oder So. noch einmal schaffe loszugehen...


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wir hatten heute morgen 5°C .... ich überleg schon ob ich zum Quappenangeln ausrücken soll :q

Werds heute Abend vielleicht mal auf Zander probieren... AAl = no chance


----------



## Holger (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Franz

Das mit den Quappen wäre sicher ne gute Alternative, aber es fehlt wohl noch Schnee....:q Und das Problem hier bei mir ist, das wir in Ostfriesland gar keine Quappen in unseren Gewässern haben.  

Aber sag nicht, das bei dem Wetter nix auf Aal geht. Ich habe im Frühjahr teilweise sogar schon bei Bodenfrost gefangen, okay tagsüber war es natürlich wärmer. Trotzdem: Wenn ich eins beim Aalangeln, was ich seit 13 Jahren mach, gelernt habe: Die Biester halten sich an keine Regel !!! #d 

Natürlich halte ich wärmeres Wasser auch für besser, nur ausschließen würd ich gute Fänge zur Zeit nicht generell....


----------



## Marc38120 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo!

@taker the faker: petri zu den aalen, in welchem gewässer hast du sie denn gefangen?

Ich war gestern zumindestens 3 h los auf zander, hatte leider nur einen vorsichtigen biss, wo der fisch (zander) losgelassen hat, weil er die schnur nicht aus dem schnurclip (gummiband war zu fest) bekommen hat und somit wiederstand gespürt hat. ich hab dann auch eine andere variante umgestellt....

MfG

Marc


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Die Aale habe ich in nem kleinen Graben gefangen über den man rüber hüpfen kann!!
Da gibt es einen Sandfang der so ca 7m mal 3m lang ist, ca 1m Tiefe!
Da habe ich die Aale auf Grund mit ganz feiner Montur überlisten können, alle auf Tauwurm!


----------



## tanner (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

kann einen Aal von 87cm und 1,4kg vermelden, gebissen auf Köderfisch, gefangen durch meinen Kumpel, ich hatte kein Biß, dann noch eine Schleie von ca. 45cm auf Köfi


----------



## kulti007 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

oh, petri tanner...auch wenn es nicht deiner war

ein 80+ *träum* :k

ich hoffe dieses jahr klappt es

mfg


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@kulti

wenns nicht klappt, schaust einfach mal für 3 Tage bei mir vorbei 
Wenn du keinen 80+ erwischst, zahl ich dir ne Kiste Bier


----------



## kulti007 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@franz_16

das angebot nehm ich gerne an...

dann kann ich mir ja schon mal ein neues ziel setzen  :q

mfg


----------



## bennie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

och, mit 80+ kann ich jedes jahr dienen ^^

bei Aalen hab ich einfach Glück oder die richtigen Gewässer....


----------



## kulti007 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bennie du angeber |rolleyes    :q


----------



## bennie (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hrhrhr..... das musste kurz raus


----------



## kulti007 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

schon okay #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo Kulti,

am besten du Angels in geschlossenen Gewässern:Tümpel,Weiher,Teiche(ist glaub ich alles dasselbe|rolleyes:q )Jedenfalls nicht die Flüsse(Havel,Spree,Elbe etc...)oder Seen mit Zufluss mit irgendwelchen Gräben.An geschlossenen Gewässern hast du schon eher eine Chance einen richtig großen zu überlisten!Am besten ein Gewässer wo du weisst das dort ein alter Aalbesatz von früher drinne ist.Am besten auch noch ein nicht zu überangeltes Gewässer.Kleinere Gewässer wirken manchmal Wunder.Zwar müssen in diesen geschlossenen Gewässern nicht so "viele" Aale wie in Flüssen beissen,aber dafür kannst du nen vernünftigen fangen!Weniger ist manchmal mehr! Am besten auch ein vernünftiges Vorfach wählen,falls dort Kraut oder andere Unterwasserhindernisse lauern.Köfi wäre auch nicht schlecht|rolleyes 
Naja wollt dir mal nen kleinen Tip geben.Vielleicht klappt das mit den großen.
Wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Glück dabei#6


----------



## kulti007 (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

danke Schleienwühle,

werde ich ausprobieren. bin ja immer noch auf der suche nach einem geeigneten gewässer. naja, wird schon werden 


mfg #h


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mahlzeit,
bin heute Nacht mit meinem Kumpel Georg zur Aaljagd ausgerückt.
Ergebnis: 1x 82 + 1x 72cm
Beisszeit: 1.00 Uhr + 2.30 Uhr
Köder: jeweils ca. 12cm langes Rotauge auf Grund


----------



## kulti007 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

petri franz.
wieder mal ein 80+

fangt ihr die großen immer erst spät? oder spielt die zeit keine rolle?

mfg


----------



## Marc38120 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo!

@Franz_16: Petri zu den wunderbaren Aalen, mensch fangt ihr nur sone ordentlichen biester?????? bin echt entzückt :k


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> fangt ihr die großen immer erst spät? oder spielt die zeit keine rolle?


kommt aufs Gewässer und die Tagesform an... da kann man keine allgmeinen Aussagen treffen. 



			
				Marc38120 schrieb:
			
		

> mensch fangt ihr nur sone ordentlichen biester??????


wir versuchen es  .... ab und zu sind natürlich auch mal kleinere dabei und sehr oft fangen wir gar nix


----------



## pike1984 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Franz zu euren dicken Aalen! Dann müssts ja langsam bei uns auch wieder gehn, wenns bei dir schon wieder warm genug ist|rolleyes. Nächste Woche solls ja endlich wieder wärmer werden. Warn jetz schon ein paar mal in Folge erfolglos. Hab gelesen, du fischt an der Vils. Ist das die Vils, die in Vilshofen in die Donau mündet? Hab dich auf der Mitgliederkarte nicht da gefunden, wo ich dich vermutet hätt sondern eben garnicht. Sagt dir der Landkreis Rottal-Inn was?


----------



## bennie (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri euch Aalpumpern....  
wünscht mir Glück, morgen Abend geht es für 2 Nächte ans Wasser... nur mit Köfis.... wenns knallt, dann richtig. 

Wegen den 30ern kann man Tauwürmer ja vergessen aber son kleiner Fisch mit Aalkiller wirds schon machen. Der 2. Köfi ist für Meister Glasauge...


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@pike1984
ne ist ne andere Vils.


----------



## kulti007 (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

so, bin  wieder vom angeln zurück.
und was soll ich sagen, nicht ein biss :c

ich schieb das mal wieder aufs wetter :r #d

hoffentlich wirds bald besser

und dann fang ich einen 80+ :k

mfg und gute nacht


----------



## drathy (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war Freitag Abend von 21.30h bis 1h unterwegs. 
Ergebnis: 4 Aale zwischen 38 und 54 cm, leider also keine Riesen. 
Köder bei den kleineren waren jeweils Tauwurm+Aalkiller, der 54er hat auf ein 7cm Rotauge gissen, auf das ich vorher schon nen 68er Zander gefangen habe und noch nen Biß hatte...
Beißzeiten lagen zwischen 23.10h und 1h...


----------



## KKE (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich komm auch aus der Nähe vom Franz und kann zur Vils als Aalgewässer sagen, dass es eines der Besten ist die ich kenne. Habe Anfang Mai selbst einen mit 90cm und 3,5 Pfd. auf den guten alten Tauwurm überlisten können.

Petri Ebi#6


----------



## zander55 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 04.06.2006
Wann: 21:45Uhr bis 00:00 Uhr 
Wo: Vereinsgewässer Römersee (ca. 5ha)
Montage: Posenmontage 4g
Luft: 12°
Tiefe: ca. 3 meter
Köder: Tauwurm
Fisch: Aal 61 cm


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Meldung von der Aalfront:

Heute Nacht gegen 2.30 Uhr ein 73er Aal auf ein ca. 12cm langes Rotauge. 
Morgens um halb 6 dann noch ein 62er Hecht auf ein ca. 15cm langes Rotauge, jeweils auf Grund angeboten. 

Sonst absolute Funkstille, keine weiteren Bisse.


----------



## Marc38120 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

woa, petri franz, hammer aal mal wieder!!!!!!!!!!! bald dicker wie der hecht!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MfG

Marc


----------



## zander55 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War heute Abend mit Angelfreund Matthias am Vereinsgewässer Römersee auf Aal.
Matthias konnte leider keinen Biss verzeichnen, ich hingegen konnte drei Aale von 52, 59 und 81 cm Fangen. Alle Aale bissen auf einen Halben Tauwurm mit Lockstoff "Aalkiller.


----------



## kulti007 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

petri zander55

hat dein angelkollege auch aalkiller benutzt? |kopfkrat

ich habe dieses zeug ja auch im koffer, aber benutzen tu ich das selten.

denn einmal an den handen geht der geruch die ganze nacht nicht weg und

ich könnte :v, das ist einfach nur wiederlich.

mfg


----------



## zander55 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ kulti
Mein Kollege hat den Aalkiller nicht benutzt...


----------



## Veit (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri @ Franz und Zander55! (und natürlich auch alle anderen Fänger)
Aalkiller rulez! sag ich da nur 
War jetzt seit letztem Montag garnicht mehr auf Aal. Mein Angelkumpel Hendrik hats Sonntag abend mal probiert und promt einen gefangen (55 cm). Werde es demnächst auch mal wieder versuchen, wenns wieder ein bissel wärmer is.


----------



## bennie (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

es geht auch ohne Aalkiller .... obwohl ich den 1. Meteraal ihm verdanke  


letzte Nacht? ich lass einfach mal Bilder sprechen #6 







:l 


PS: (da hier so viele Neider herumrennen...)

Das (C) stammt vom automatischen Umwandeln eines Programms von meinem Kumpel da er die Bilder mit seiner Cam geschossen


----------



## Berliner Seewolf (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

glückwunsch bennie tolles tier


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ohh man!!:c 
Ich war gestern mal wieder am Kanal, von 20 Uhr bis 8 Uhr!
Nur 3 Bisse wo einer wohl ein Zander war, da ich ihn habe ziehen lassen und er einfach weg war. 
Der eine kann wohl Aal gewesen sein auf Tauwurm!
Also Jungs kann es sein, dass es im Kanal noch net läuft?
Mein Kumpel hat nen untermaßigen rausgeholt auf Köfi!


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hmm dieser Aalkiller-Lockstoff scheint ja absoluter Hammer zu sein. Kann ich den irgendwo online bestellen? Weil meine Händler hier haben den alle nicht. Am besten wäre nen Onlineshop wo man einfah mit überweisung bezahlen kann.

Mfg

Schreck


----------



## drathy (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich habe alle meine Aale dieses Jahr (bislang ca. 20 Maßige) auch mit Tauwurm+Aalkiller gefangen...klappte bislang echt ganz gut. 
Wobei ich ehrlich gestehen muss, dass ich keinen Vergleichsfänger ohne Aalkiller habe...aber schaden tut das Zeug offensichtlich nicht...^^

Nen Onlineshop kann ich Dir so spontan nicht nennen, da ich das Zeug hier vor Ort gekauft habe...vielleicht kann Veit Dir da weiterhelfen?!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Wallerschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm dieser Aalkiller-Lockstoff scheint ja absoluter Hammer zu sein. Kann ich den irgendwo online bestellen? Weil meine Händler hier haben den alle nicht. Am besten wäre nen Onlineshop wo man einfah mit überweisung bezahlen kann.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Schreck


 
Hallo Wallerschreck,

habe das heir mal für dich gefunden kostem 4,50 €uronen
klick mal hier druff  #6   http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2915&osCsid=717aa5bf46f...


----------



## zander55 (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 09.04.2006
Wann: 22:15 Uhr bis 1:45 Uhr 
Wo: Römersee
Montage: Posenmontage
Köder. Tauwurm + Aalkiller
Fisch: Aal 57 cm


----------



## addicted (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hab auch den Jenzi Aalkiller im Koffer rumfahren, hab ihn auch schon manchmal benutzt, allerdings ist der ja 1:1000 verdünnt. Hab glaube ich immer zuviel benutzt. 

Wie bringt ihr ihn auf eure Wümer, Köfis? Verdünnung mit Spritze???




Gestern Nacht gingen 2 Aale, einer 45 und der andere um die 60 auf Tauwurm auf Gund gegen 23.00 Uhr am östlichen Bodensee.


----------



## Blackfoot (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Demnächst gehe ich mal mit meinen Kumpel auf Aal und werde den Aalkiller 
ausprobieren und mein Angelkollegen nichts sagen,damit er ohne den Lockstoff angelt,werden ja sehen wer mehr fängt.Melde mich dann.

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Dank dir Sputnik werd da gleich mal Bestellen wenn der Erste Aal beißt richte ich nen Trinkspruch an dich


----------



## Huchenfreak (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@veit 
Hi! Mich würde mal interessieren ob wie du den Aalkiller Lockstoff an den Wurm machst? Injizierst du den oder einfach tropfen?


----------



## drathy (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				addicted schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bringt ihr ihn auf eure Wümer, Köfis? Verdünnung mit Spritze???



Also ich tröpfle immer ein wenig auf nen Eimerdeckel und tunke den Wurm da kurz ein...

War gestern & vorgestern los (Fr. mit meinem Vater, gestern mit nem Kumpel). Freitag konnte ich 2 und mein Vater einen Aal fangen und gestern mit meinem Kumpel ging absolut gar nichts!!! Echt komisch...ob es tagsüber zu warm war?? Oder lag das eher am fast-Vollmond??


----------



## chris_182 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@drathy

also das "zu warm" kannst du wohl ruhig ausschließen!!  Habe noch nie etwas von negativen Auswirkungen auf den Aalfang wegen warmen Wetter gehört(jetz mal ausgenommen das Gewässer kippt auf Grund des Zu geringen Sauerstoffgehalts um) im Gegenteil warmes Wetter sollte eigentlich fördernd für die Beißfreudigkeit sein!

Gruß Chris


----------



## pike1984 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Warn gestern auch mal wieder draußen. Zwei Aussteiger und noch ein, zwei Zupfer, mehr ging nicht.


----------



## PaB (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern das erste mal überhaupt auf Aal, konnte einen 60'er Aal landen und ein weiterer ist durch meine Aal-unerfahrenheit verloren gegangen...

Es ist doch so, das man den Aal so schnell es geht einholen soll oder? Habe gehört, das sie sich wenn sie die chance haben sich irgendwo festklammern.
Oder soll man dann doch lieber drillen wie zb. Karpfe, sprich wieder schnur geben und ermüden?


----------



## chris_182 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@PaB
Jo genau so siehts aues! Den Aal versuchen möglichst rasch hoch zu pumpen, kann immer mal passieren, dass ein Aal dabei aussteigt, weil er nicht richtig gehakt war. Ansonsten versucht der Aal sich irgentwo fest zusetzen und wenn dies passiert bleibt meist auch er der Sieger.... 

Chris


----------



## KARPFEN14 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

jo hi 

ich hab auch einen fang zu melden! ich hab letzte nacht nen 68er aal gefangen!köder war ein tauwurm!


----------



## Veit (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nachdem wir ja gestern an der Saale super gefangen hatten (Aale, Zander, Döbel, Rapfen) war ich am vergangenen Abend mit Angelkumpel "Opa" Dietmar an der Topp-Stelle vom Vortag. Man konnte sie nicht wieder erkennen. Auf die Spinnrute kein Biss, auf Köderfisch kein Biss. Auf Tauwurm ein einziger Biss bei Dietmar, der einen Baby-Aal von vielleicht 30 cm brachte. 
Wirklich total enttäuschend und man sieht mal wieder wie schnell sich das Blatt wenden kann.


----------



## zander55 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War heute Abend mit Angelfreund Sebastian im Krefelder Hafen. Sebastian konnte kurz nach dem Aufbauen einen 67 cm Zander auf Köderfisch fangen. Kurz darauf folgte von mir ein Aal von 71 cm auf Tauwurm. Dann war erst mal pause und es regnete und blitzte die ganze Zeit. Erst kurz vorm einpacken konnte Sebastian auf Köderfisch noch einen schönen Breitkopf von 77 cm erwischen.


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern von 21:00 bis 2:00 Uhr beim Fischen auf aal keinen einzigen Biss nachdem wir am Tag zuvor 3 Aale  überlisten konnten irgendwie komisch. #q #q #q 

Fangt ihr eigentlich mehr große oder eher kleine aale ( groß is bei mir über 65cm |supergri )


----------



## Student (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Kuschi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern von 21:00 bis 2:00 Uhr beim Fischen auf aal keinen einzigen Biss



Die Aale haben halt auch WM geschaut :q

Heute Abend versuch ich es aber auch nochmal. Bei dem Wetter muss ja was gehen.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Veit (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Zander55: Petri! Wenigstens am Rhein ging gestern was, wenn schon nicht an der Saale.  
@ Kuschi777: Tja, genau wie dir gings mir ja gestern auch. Zu der Fischgröße: Dieses Jahr siehts bei mir bisher schlecht aus mit den großen Aalen. Bei 66 cm hats schon aufgehört, das ist enttäuschend, denn letztes Jahr hatte ich regelmäßig mal nen 70er dabei. Dieses Jahr hingegen bisher viele Aale zwischen 45 und 60 cm, aber ich hab noch Hoffnung, meine wahren Aalmonate sind eh erst Juli und August.


----------



## Veit (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> Die Aale haben halt auch WM geschaut :q


Na dann werde ich wohl mal beim nächsten Aalansitz nen Teig aus Kartoffelchips als Köder nehmen und Bier als Lockstoff. Welche Marken is denn empfehlenswert? :q :q :q


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Natürlich Becks, dass kann man wenigstens notfalls selbst noch trinken 

Wie siehts eigentlich momentan an der Elbe so aus? Wir waren bisher leider erfolglos, obwohl es an anderen Gewässer recht gut gebissen hat...


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gehn bei euch die aale zurzeit au immer erst so spät so um 23:30 Uhr


----------



## Pfiffie79 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

habs letztes Jahr sogar schon erlebt das die aale erst gegen 1 Uhr gebissen haben und as für gerade mal eine stunde.....ist also möglich...klar !!!


----------



## Pfandpirat (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei mir geht momentan überhaupt nichts mehr. 

Anfang der Woche erst wieder von 20:00-00:00 Uhr gesessen. Mit Köfi- und Wurmrute. Bis auf einen mageren Biss passierte gar nichts.


----------



## Student (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Kuschi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehn bei euch die aale zurzeit au immer erst so spät so um 23:30 Uhr



Heute ging gar nix, die einzigen Bisse bzw. Wurm-Lutscher waren zwischen 22-23 Uhr...und den vorletzten Aal hab ich gegen 20 Uhr gefangen - da war ich selbst etwas überrascht.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Veit (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei uns an der Saale momentan direkt nachdem Dunkelwerden und 24 Uhr is eigentlich schon Schluss. Im "Jahrhundertsommer" haben sie nur zwischen 0 und 1 Uhr gebissen, vorher gabs meist garkeinen Zupfer.

Heute haben wir (Boardi Carpus und ich) nur 2 kleine Welse (50, 30 cm) und eine Güster gefangen. Aal Fehlanzeige!


----------



## Dorschi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern ging erst ab 11 etwas. Bei mir war´s aber nur ein 50er, der wieder schwimmt. Hatte gehofft, das Gewitter entläd sich eher! War aber erst heute früh:
Mist wieder den falschen Tag erwischt!


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern von 21:00 Uhr bis 1:15 auf Aaljagd.#t 
Aber keinen einzigen Biss.#c 

Wenn wo anderst was gefangen wird schreibt bitte.


Mfg.
Kuschi777


----------



## pike1984 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei uns gestern auch Fehlanzeige. Nur ein Biss auf Tauwurm, den ich nicht verwerten konnte. Bei meinem Kollegen hat sich was für den Köfi interessiert, aber nicht lange. Die Bisse waren auch hier ziemlich spät. 23.30 bis 24.00 Uhr.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich sitze hier auf Kohlen.... hier ist es seit Tagen so dermaßen schwül, dass man stündlich mit einem Gewitter rechnet... und nix... gar nix.. kein Regentropfen... da wirste bekloppt....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Tja Franz, mir geht es genau so. #q 
War gestern erst wieder zum Fischen an der Donau gewesen....nichts, wenn man mal von dem Miniwaller absieht der sich am Tauwurm vergriffen hat. Naja...mal sehen wie es heute wird.


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*


*Ich dachte immer bei schwülem wetter muss man auf aal gehn#6 .*

*is das nicht so oder seit ihr der gleichen Meinung?#h *






*Mfg.*
*Kuschi777*​


----------



## bennie (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

man muss immer auf aal gehn


----------



## Großfischjäger (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war auch die letzt Nacht auch los. 
Rundum hats gewittert nur bei uns am Angelplatzt nicht.
Naja ich fand es nicht so schlimm , zumindetsens haben auch genügen andere faktoren mitgespielt, die mich sehr zuversichtlich gestimmt haben.
aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt
:c

jetzt eine zwischen Frage: muß es direkt am Angelplatzt schütten oder reagieren dei Aale auch wenn es Beispielsweise 10 km stromaufwärts schüttet?

also bei mir und meinem Dad sah es mies aus, gerade mal ein Schnürsenkel hat sich an den 4 ruten verirrt.
Is schon etwas depremmierend, ich hoffe das das jahr nicht genau so mies wird wie das letzte Jahr, da konnten wir im gesamtem Jahr nur einen Aal fangen.
Aber der Anfang is schon sehr traurig, mir kommt es vor als ob es keine Aale mehr gibt #d

Habs auch mit Aalkiller versucht (für alle die auf das Zeug schwören)


----------



## bennie (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

aalkiller wirkt auch nur wenn die aale unterwegs sind


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Erst mal Hallo

Benutzt von euch jemand nen Aallockstoff.
Was meint ihr bringt das zeug was bei mir liegt es nämlich au im Koffer rum 
aber benutzen tu ich es net.

Mfg.
Kuschi777


----------



## kulti007 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich glaube nicht, das es etwas mit dem gewitter an sich zu tun hat oder

wie sehr es am angelplatz regnet.

sondern eher mit dem "druck" der nach einem gewitter erheblich nach läßt.

denn für uns menschen ist das schwüle wetter doch auch nicht wirklich

angenehm. dieses gefühl kopier ich einfach auf die fische und schon ist das

schlechte beißverhalten gerechtfertigt #6

ich persönlich hab immer nach einem gewitter am besten gefangen.


ich glaube das das jahr 2006 ein gutes aaljahr wird |rolleyes


all dennen die heute noch auf die "jagt" gehen ein kräftiges petri heil

ich kann leider erst morgen wieder los (freundin ist da |supergri)


PS: bei und fängt es gerade an zu gewittern |rolleyes


----------



## kulti007 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Kuschi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal Hallo
> 
> Benutzt von euch jemand nen Aallockstoff.
> Was meint ihr bringt das zeug was bei mir liegt es nämlich au im Koffer rum
> ...




also ich nenutze lockstoff nur wenn ohne kein biss zu verzeichnen ist

---> dann hilft dieser aber auch nicht #d

also wenn der aal läuft gehts garantiert auch ohne #6


----------



## Marc38120 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Abend Leute

Ich werde heute mit einem Kumpel zur Oker, bei uns hat es den ganzen tag geregnet und gewittert...  bestes aalwetter. Ich hoffe das es später nochmal ordentlich gießt und gewittert. Werde mit 3 Wurmruten sitzen und 2 Lockstoffe probieren, Aal-Killer und eins von Sensas

MfG

Marc


----------



## Veit (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wenn der Aal läuft fängt man mit dem richtigen Lockstoff deutlich mehr zum Teil das drei bis vierfache wie ohne Lockstoff. Der einzig richtige Lockstoff (den ich kenne) ist Top Secret-Aalkiller. 
Läuft der Aal nicht bringt auch der beste Lockstoff garnix.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Naja, mit den "Lockstoffen" mag jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen. Ich persönlich benutze nur sehr selten "Lockstoffe" in Form von "Aalkiller" und wie die Dinger alle heisen. Denn wenn der Aal hier läuft dann auch ohne solchen  Schnickschnack. Da kann es dann schonmal sein das man nur noch mit einer anstatt zwei Ruten fischt, weil man sonnst nicht mehr nachkommt.

"Lockstoffe" kommen für mich aber, wenn dann, in sollchen Monenten zum Einsatz wenn die Fische eher sehr schleppend beisen.

Bin vor ca. einer 1 Std. wieder von der Donau rein. Leider hat mich ein Umwetter (ist immernoch nicht vorbei das Gewitter tobt sich gerade genau bei uns aus #q ) mit Gewitter, Hagel und Starkregen zum Rückzug gezwungen. Und dabei hat es doch sehr vielversprechend ausgeschaut. Schon seit ein paar Tagen sehr Warm...naja das Jahr ist noch lang. Vieleicht ist es ja morgen schon besser.


----------



## Veit (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich bin vorhin an der Saale gewesen und da es ja am Tage ordentlich geregnet hatte, bissen die Aale erwartungsgemäß sehr gut. 
Es war für dieses Jahr mein bislang mit Abstand bester Aalangeln. 
Insgesamt konnte ich 6 Aale "ziehen". Zwei untermaßige, 2 Schleicher von etwa 55 cm, einen von gut 60 cm und einen richtig fetten Saale-Aal von 84 cm. Dies war mein größter Aal seit fast zwei Jahren. Mit viel Glück konnte ich den Fisch am 0,25er Vorfach aus dem Wasser heben, noch dazu war er auch noch in die Schnur der anderen Rute geraten, welche ich mittlerweile auch oberhalb ausgelegt hatte, aber es ging ja nochmal alles gut.
Mitgenommen hab ich nur den Großen, alle anderen durften wieder schwimmen.
Köder war Tauwurm mit Lockstoff "Aalkiller". Die Bisse kamen ausschließlich in der Zeit zwischen 21:30 und 22:30 Uhr danach war der ganze Spass mit einem Schlag vorbei.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Veit
Boahh das war doch mal ne tolle Aalnacht!!
Bei uns hat es nicht geregnet, sonst wäre auch ich losgefahren!!!
Also dir ein dicke Petri zu deinem dicken Aal!!!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Veit 

Petri zu den Aalen, vileicht kannst ja mir ne gute Stelle an der Saale nennen, dort wo ich war ist gar nicht los.


----------



## webby234 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Schöner Aal. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß die Aale nach dem Wetterumschwung noch beissen. Ich überlege noch, ob ich heute abend los gehe. In Stade haben wir nicht mal 20 Grad.


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

moin!
bin grad zurück von einer erfolgreichen Aalnacht!
die Bilanz: 2 Aale verloren einen von 80cm und 1kg gelandet und mitgenommen. dazu noch ca. 10 Barsche bis 35cm auf Köderfisch.


----------



## bennie (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich mal wieder....

72cm und 85cm.... ich und Boardie Bergsieger waren gestern Aal-/Zanderangeln...

Meiner ging auf Köfi mit, wie kann es anders sein, Aalkiller....








Petri den anderen erfolgreichen Aalfängern #6 

Ein 84cm Flussaal ist definitiv nicht zu verachten.... weiter so!


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin, war die Nacht draussen auf Aal, über aktivität an der Rute konnt ich mich nicht beschweren das Glöckchen hat Sturm geläutet leider bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen keine Schnur genommen und selbst da nur so kurz das man nicht anschlagen konnte. Zwei Bisse konnt ich dann doch verwerten wobei das eine ein Kaulbarsch und das andere ein kleiner Döbel war, also leider kein Aalfang heute Nacht #d. War sonst jemand draussen und waren die Schleicher bei euch heute auch so vorsichtig?


----------



## webby234 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Genau dieses Spiel konnte ich in Stade an der Schwinge auch beobachten. 13 Bisse. Es wurde keine Schnur genommen wie bei dir. Ein einziges Mal ging die Pose auf Tauchkurs, aber da war ich nicht schnell genug an der Rute. Krabben sind auszuschließen. Geangelt wurde mit Tauwürmern und Köderfisch.


----------



## kulti007 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich war auch unterwegs letzte nacht.

bis auf drei kleine welse (ca. 30-40cm) auf köderfisch ging gar nicht´s

hoffentlich wird das wetter bald besser und hält sich dann auch ne weile.

mfg #h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Endlich wieder mal zum Aalangeln gekommen.
letzte Nacht,bin ich mit Kumpel Olli an unseren Havelkanal gewesen.Gegen 20 Uhr konnte er einen gerade maßigen Zander fangen,den wir ohne Messen sofort wieder frei liessen.Kurze Zeit später fing er nen Hecht.Auch wieder gerade maßig.. auch dieser schwimmt weiter.Der Hechtbestand des Havelkanals ist sehr schwach.Immerhin sein zweiter aus diesem Kanal.
Im Dunkeln kekamen wir nur einen einzigen Biss,bis um halb zwei!
Ein Aal von 72cm schnappte sich meinen Anstecker und zog los...
Am Land stellten wir eine etwas ältere Verletzung fest..sah nach Schiffschraube aus|kopfkrat 
Aber trotzdem hätte das Angeln ansich,besser ausfallen können.
Es lag bestimmt wieder an den Wetterumschwung...|rolleyes


----------



## Marc38120 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war am Freitag & am Samstag von 21 - 12 uhr los an der Oker. Freitag hatte ich 3 aale (50,45,30 cm) und eine schöne Rotauge von 34 cm, 1 ausschlitzer und mehrere Bisse alles in nur 2h 30min und auf tauwurm mit Aal-Killer, echt top das zeug, mich hat der Abend überzeugt, die Wurm natur rute blieb still!!!! 
Gestern abend hatte ich an der gleichen stelle nur einen barsch um die 20cm, auf Wurm + aal-killer, sonst war toten tanz, der regen hat gefehlt und es war kalt.

Meinen nächsten aal ansitz werde ich am Waldsee in Lehre machen, nach hören und sagen soll es dort gut auf aal sein, schön ist der see zumindest.

MfG

Marc


----------



## Veit (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri @all!

War eben mit ein paar Kumpels Aalangeln an der Saale.
Gleich beim ersten Auswerfen is erstmal meine silberne Spro-Karpfenrute gebrochen. :c :c :c  Keine Ahnung warum, sie hatte ja auch schon zwei Jahre auf dem Buckel, hat zig Karpfen und Aale gefangen und wurde nicht gerade pfleglich behandelt. Naja, es hingen viele Erinnerungen daran, aber irgendwann hieß es halt mal Abschied nehmen.   #d 
Hab dann trotzdem mit der anderen Rute noch einen schönen Aal von etwa 70 cm gefangen, der wieder schwimmt. Angelfreund Henni hatte einen 60er, einen Schnürsenkel und eine Güster.
Alles auf Tauwurm+Aalkiller.


----------



## jigga0 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So bei uns gehen die aale auch wieder!
72cm, 65cm, 52cm und um die 48cm!!!
der große hatte einen krabbe im magen, die größer als ein 5 markstk. war.


----------



## kulti007 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bei uns beißen die aale auch wieder.
ich habe zwar bloß einen kleinen fangen können, aber dafür hatte ich mal wieder aalbewegung an der pose :m

werde es heut abend gleich noch mal probieren.

petri heil den aalfängern #6

mfg


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Habe am Sonnabend das erste mal Tauwürmer benutzt, wo der Aalkiller mit drin ist, stand jedenfalls auf der Schachtel. Ergebnis 5 Aale in einer Stunde. Zwar alles kleinere, 3 untermassige releast, aber es hat Spaß gemacht, da ich auch noch einige Fehlanhiebe hatte. Das einzige, worauf man achten mußte, schnell anzuhauen, da der Haken sonst dermassen weit im Aal steckte, das ein vernünftiges Releasen der untermassigen Fische kaum möglich ist.
Auf Köfi war nichts, wobei derzeit kaum Ukelei in meinem Angelgewässer ist. Jedenfalls war das Unken meines Vaters und des Nachbarn, daß während der Holunderblüte nichts beißt, hinfällig, da alle Aale max. 2-3 m von einem riesigen und voll in Blüte stehenden Holunder entfernt gefangen wurden.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Aalen Fängern!!:m 
Ich muss mal schauen ob ich heute Abend los komme zum Angeln!!
Denn es hat soeben ne halbe Stunde wie aus Eimern geschüttet. Aber  wenn der Sportplatz bei uns in der nähe net umter Wasser steht erst mal wieder einen Vorrat an Tauwürmern suchen.|uhoh:


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin Mädels,
mein Kumpel Georg und ich waren heute auch mal wieder draussen.  
Denn: Das lang ersehnte Gewitter kam heute nachmittag endlich. 
War absolut perfekt... auf ne halbe Stunde hats 23 Liter geregnet, das hatte zur Folge dass die Vils heute so ne Farbe hatte wie n guter Milchkaffee 

War für unsere Verhältnisse mit 5 Aalen ne sensationell gute Nacht. 
Gebissen hats von 22.45 bis 1.30 Uhr. 
Alle Bisse kamen auf Wurm.


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Werd heute Abend auch wieder raus an die Fulda gehen gestern Abend hats geregnet und ich hoffe die Biester wissen das zu schätzen.

Mal ne Frage, wie montiert ihr euren Wurm? Zieht ihr den  mit der Ködernadel aufs Vorfach oder stecht ihr ihn ganz normal auf den Haken. Ich probier immer beides mal und ich finde beides hat seine Vorteile. Was waren eure Erfahrungen damit?

Gruß

Schreck


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Franz was hat denn der ganz Große da ?
So um die 80 hat der wohl oder nicht?


Und ich ziehe meine Würmer fast immer mit der Ködernadel auf, nur wenn der Aal läuft das hatte ich bis jetzt ein mal lasse ich das


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Taker_der_Faker
ne der hatte weit über 90... und der war auch richtig fett (knapp 4 Pfund)
die beiden links und rechts neben dem großen hatten ca. 80


----------



## worker_one (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 19.06.2006
 Wann: 21:00 Uhr bis 24:00 Uhr 
 Wo: See
 Montage: 2xPosenmontage 4-5g, 6er Aalhaken, 1xTauwurmschaschlik und 1x Dendrobenas
 Luft: schwülwarm ca.20°
 Fisch: Aal ca. 40 auf Dendrobena + Mais ???|kopfkrat
Sonstiges: Fisch war da, wollte aber nicht beissen, siehe Schmatzen im Schilf


----------



## Veit (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Erstmal Petri @all und speziell an Franz! 

Hmm, wollte eben mal neuen Aalkiller kaufen, weil mein alter alle war. Leider überall ausverkauft. Hab jetzt aber mal nen Fläschchen reinen Lebertran aus der Apotheke geholt. Hatte irgenwann mal gelesen, dass das wohl was bringen soll auf Aal. Bin ja mal gespannt, teste ich auf jeden Fall heute abend mal.


----------



## Grundangler85 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Wallerschreck

Ich zieh den immer auf denn wenn ich den Tauwurm net aufzieh lutschen die aale mir den so ab |supergri


----------



## Student (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Wallerschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Ich probier immer beides mal und ich finde beides hat seine Vorteile. Was waren eure Erfahrungen damit?



Also mein letzter aufgezogener Wurm führte zu einem krassen "Fehlbiss"...der vermeindliche Aal hat den Wurm vom Haken gelöst und nach oben gezuppelt, bis er ihn teilweise abfressen konnte...beim Anschlag hing der Haken im Wirbel und weder Wurm noch Fisch waren noch dran :c

Eventuell hab ich zu lange gewartet, aber auch die frühen Anschläge zuvor brachten keinen Fisch. Wenn der Wurm direkt auf den Haken kommt, wird er nicht derart nach oben verrutschen...aber dafür ist er schneller ganz weg.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So! Mein neuer Lockstoff Lebertran hat den ersten Test mit Bravour bestanden. Habe mit meinen Kumpels Hendrik und "Opa" Dietmar auf Aal geangelt. Alle hatten Wurm als Köder. Dietmar ohne Lockstoff, Henni mit Aalkiller, ich mit Lebertran. Damit hab ichs dann unseren Nationalkickern gleichgetan. 3:0 für Lebertran! Die 3 Aale waren diesmal zwar leider alle nur recht klein (so 40 - 50 cm) darum hab ich auf Foddos auch verzichtet, aber dass das Zeug gut ist hat sich auf jedenfall schonmal beweisen. Als Beifang konnte ich noch einen kleinen Wels angeln und hatte noch massenweise Fehlbisse. Die anderen hatten zwar auch ihre Bisse, aber zum einen waren es weniger als bei mir und rausgeholt haben sie eben auch nix. 
Wenns die nächsten Male wieder so klappt, werde ich wahrscheinlich garkeinen Aalkiller mehr kaufen, wenns den wieder gibt, denn Lebertran scheint ja noch besser zu sein.


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So bin wieder von der Fulda zurück mit einem kleinen Bericht. Nachdem ich von 19 Uhr ab am Wasser war und bis um 0:30 Uhr nicht ein ordentlicher Biss zu verzeichnen und das immerhin schon der dritte Aalfreie Ansitz in Folge war musste ich doch zugeben das meine Laune ziemlich im Keller war. Einziger Flossenträger der sich bis dahin an meine Angel verirrt hatte war ein größenwahnsinniger Kaulbarsch der sich mal eben schnell einen Tauwurm zwischen die Kiemen klemmte der einem Wels gut angestanden hätte und danach einfach an ort und stelle liegen blieb. Bemerkt hab ich von diesem "Biss" überhaupt nichts bis ich das Vieh an Land kurbelte. Mit zurücksetzen war auch nix da der Haken natürlich mitten im Barsch saß also dachte ich mir schneidest du dir da doch nen paar Fetzen draus. Aber wie gesagt um 0:30 Uhr immer noch keine Spur vom großen Fisch. Ich setze mir also ein 1 Uhr-Ultimatum und wollte mich gerade in meinen 9,99 € Faltstuhl zurücklehnen als Plötzlich: "tüüt tüüüt tüüüüt" Oha Schnurabzug. Und auch noch auf der Fischfetzen-Rute endlich das ist der ersehnte Aal. Hand auf die Rute.. stille. Oh nee ausgespukt. Doch plötzlich schlägt das Aalglöckchen an der anderen Rute Alarm und der Einhänger rast hoch. Also die Hand von der Fetzenrute auf die Wurmrute. Gleichzeitig piept der Bissanzeiger an der anderen Rute wieder los. ******** den ganzen Abend kein Biss und jetzt das. Doch bevor ich anschlagen kann an beiden Ruten gleichzeitig Funkstille. Das gibts doch nicht. So jetzt eine Hand an jede Rute was sich zuerst bewegt wird gnadenlos angeschlagen:"Klingeling"-Aalglöckchen. Batz..Anhieb..Wiederstand jeah ich hab ihn. So jetzt drillen nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer was auch immer da dran hängt muss nen bisschen Masse haben. Da ein platsch am Ufer..die RUte hoch und meinen Aa.. ja wo ist denn der Aal? Das einzig Aalähnliche was da am Haken baumelt ist der Tauwurm. Häh aber eben war doch.. was ist das denn.. zwei schnüre? Ah DESHALB der Zirkus die Schnur von der anderen Rute hängt drinnen aber woher dann das Platschen? Wahrscheinlich das Blei von der anderen Rute das wieder ins Wasser geplumst ist. So ein Sch... naja dann mal Schnur entwirren..PLATSCH.
Hä? Ich hab doch garnichts berührt... PLATSCH SPRITZ. Moment mal da ist doch... Ich greif an die Schnur der Fetzenrute und zieh einmal kräftig was sofort von Widerstand und einem weiterem Platsch kommentiert wird. Noch ein kräftiger Zug und.. häh? Ein Dorsch? Hier?.. ah doch nicht (scheiss dunkelheit ) Kein Dorsch sondern ein Döbel und was für einer 45 Cm und knapp 2 Kg Gewicht. Und das ist schon der Zweite von dem Kaliber in 3 Tagen den ich da raus hole und beide haben auf Raubfischköder gebissen das ist doch nicht normal der erste am Samstag hat auf nen 3er mepps gebissen und der jetzt auf Fischfetzen. Kein Wunder das es kaum Forellen oder Aal mehr da gibt bei den Döbeln. Die Fressen alles kurz und klein. Ist also doch bei dem Aalfreien dritten Ansitz geblieben aber zumindest hats mal ordentlich gerappelt.

Werde die Tage mal nen Bild reinsetzen der Döbel hat einige frische Verletzungen die irgendwie nach Zahnabdrücken aussehen aber wenn es irgendeinen Hecht gibt der solche Zähne hat und sich an solchen Fischen vergreift geh ich nie wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Wallerschreck schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Dorsch sondern ein Döbel und was für einer 45 Cm und knapp 2 Kg Gewicht. Und das ist schon der Zweite von dem Kaliber in 3 Tagen den ich da raus hole und beide haben auf Raubfischköder gebissen das ist doch nicht normal der erste am Samstag hat auf nen 3er mepps gebissen und der jetzt auf Fischfetzen.


Hehe und ob das normal ist. Wir fangen hier an der Saale massenhaft Döbel auf Raubfischköder. Mit kleinen Spinnern und Wobblern bis 10 cm Länge knallen die dir in bestimmten Stellen zu Dutzenden drauf. Wenn sie gut beißen sind Tagesfänge von 10, 20 ja sogar mal 30 Stück drin. Also nicht wundern, sowas wird auch dir bestimmt noch oft passieren. Was selbst dabei wie ein Angler nen Döbel sogar mal auf eine etwas mehr als handlange (!) Ukelei fing.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo


Ich war auch wieder an einen 2 kleine Seen,aber diesmal nur mit Rotwurm.
Das einzige was gebissen hat waren kleine Barsche und meine Würmer somit alle weg :c,schade ich dachte das endlich mal ein Aal beißt.
Ich glaube ich werde mir die Rotwürmer demnächst im Internet bestellen,weil die  einfach dort günstiger sind.

@Veit 

das mit dem Lebertran könnte ich ja auch mal probieren,weil auf Aalkiller bis jetzt noch nie was gebissen hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mahlzeit,
erstmal Glückwunsch an die erfolgreichen Aaljäger 
Bei uns ist wieder Ruhe eingekehrt... gestern ein Biss auf ein halbes Rotauge, der sich dann als Bachforelle entpuppte.. sonst gar nix.

@Veit
wie dippst du den Wurm mit dem Lebertran? nur ganz leicht oder richtig reinhalten ?


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Was kostet denn der Lebertran in der Apotheke?


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Wallerschreck: 250 ml-Flasche bloß 6 Euro, also wesentlich günstiger als die "üblichen Verdächtigen" aus dem Angelladen. 

@ Franzel: Petri zu Trout!
Hab ein paar Tropfen in den Deckel eines Marmeladenglases gemacht und den Wurm dann kurz drüber gezogen.

@ all: Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der eine oder andere das auch noch austestet und dann hier mal seine Erfahrungen postet.


----------



## Kuschi777 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich hab mir heut in der Apotheke nen Lebertran besorgt bei uns haben 250ml  6,35€ gekostet Also ich werd meine Würmer erst damit Impfen und dan noch Eintauch wie würdet ihr das machen?

Mfg.
Kuschi777


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Kuschi: Siehe oben. Würmer mit Lockstoff geimpft hab ich noch nie.


----------



## Kuschi777 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich mach das schon weil ich der Meinung bin das ´der geruch dan Langsam aus dem Körper des Wurmes austritt in dann der Duft länger erhalten bleibt


----------



## Wallerschreck (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich mach das auch ich "impfe" den dem Wurm mit ner Insulin-Spritze immer ein Tropfen an verschiedenen Stellen das riecht einfach länger. Wenn man ihn einfach nur rein taucht ist das nach ner halben Studne im Wasser ab.


----------



## micha438 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern Neckartailfingen am Neckar. Ab 22:00 ging der Bär bzw. der Aasl los. 65 cm hat er und schlummert in meiner Tiefkühle

Viele Grüsse, Micha


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hab mir auch erst mal 100ml vom Tran besorgt.Bin ja mal gepannt ob es das nächste mal endlich klappt.#h


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

das mit dem Leberthran hat mich ja ein wenig erstaunt, dass das klappt, ich habe schon sehr viel Duftnoten an den Köder gebracht aber damit nie so tolle Erfolge gehabt!!
Aber ich werde mir wohl auch mal ne Flasche zulegen und den Wurm dadurch ziehen!

Petri Heil weiterhin allen!
@Veit sobald ich es probiert habe werde ich berichten!


----------



## Veit (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So habe heute abend auch die Ruten ausgeworfen. Natürlich wieder mit Lebertran-Wurm. Brachte einen 55er Aal und ein kleines Welslein.


----------



## zander55 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern auch Würmer baden. Auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller gab es einen ca. 55 cm Aal.  (nicht gemessen, da releast). 

Werd mir auch Lebertran kaufen, und dann mal ein paar vergleichsfischen Aalkiller vs. Lebertran machen.


----------



## Kuschi777 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hab auch nen Fang zu vermelden.

War gehst auf Schlangenjagd hab 3 Aale erwischt 2 davon durften wieder schwimmen. Und alles auf die Rute mit Lebertran und Wurm auf die andere ohne keinen Biss. Der Aal hatte 64cm.

Aus was besteht euer Lebertran?
Bei mir steht drauf bei 250ml

100g Caelo Lebertran
100g Lebertran mit mind.
15% Omega 3-Fettsäuren

Is das bei euch genau so?

Mfg.
Kuschi777


----------



## Pfandpirat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern mal wieder am See. 

Konnte wieder nur zwei kleine Aale (46cm und 50cm) aus dem Wasser holen.

Ich probiere es nun seid dem Ende der Raubfisch-Schonzeit immer noch mit Köfi auf der zweiten Grundrute. Aber es passiert einfach nichts. 

Ich verstehe es echt nicht. Ich bekomme nicht einen Zupfer. Ich biete Kleine/Große an, mit Auftriebskörper/ohne Auftriebskörper, mit Freilauf/offener Bügel, Stahl (7x7)/Hard-Mono, Einzel-, Blitz-,  und Drillingshaken. Alles Wurst - immer Stille. ;+


----------



## Veit (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Kuschi: Super, das hört man gerne, dass es auch bei anderen so gut klappt.
Und natürlich auch Petri @ die anderen Fänger.
Die Zusammensetzung schau ich nachher mal nach wenn ichs nicht vergesse, hab das Zeug im Keller stehen.


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich hab auch wieder nen Fang zu melden!
einen ca.60 cm langen Aal tagsüber auf einen ca.15cm langen Barsch.
das mit dem Lebertran werd ich demnächst auch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Stellfisch (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

#hHallo,

war diese Woche mehrmals unterwegs auf Aal mit der Grund sowie Posenrute aber das einzige was gebissen hat waren Döbel#q die kleiner waren als der Wurm |kopfkrat wie montiert ihr eure Ruten, bin für jeden Tip dankbar#6

danke im vorraus :m


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Das "Problem" mit den Döbeln kenn ich auch!
einfach den Döbel als Köderfisch nehmen
dann beist nur noch ganz selten einer und wenn ists meistens nen großer.


----------



## Stellfisch (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

#6Das mach ich auch meistens aber irgendwie beißt dann gar nix mehr#c


----------



## Wallerschreck (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Pfandpirat 
Das Problem mit der schweigenden Köfi-Rute kenn ich auch probier mal nur den Schwanz von nem Barsch (also Schwanzstiel mit FLosse) annem Einzelhaken angeboten auf Grund. Irgendwie ist das um einiges Fängiger als ganze Köfis. Besonders Forellen (und scheinbar auch Döbel) stehen drauf (mein Glück mit Aal kennt ihr ja  |rolleyes )

@Veit
So Lebertran ist besorgt werds demnächst mal testen

Ach ja wo wir gerade wieder beim Doebel sind. Ich hab immer gehört der wär ja soo kampfstark. Von wegen also die zwei großen die ich gefangen hab konnte man reinkurbeln wien Brassen da war nix mit Drill und immerhin waren die beide mehrpfündig. WIe ist das bei euch sind die bei euch auch solche Waschlappen?


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War vorhin wieder an der Saale. Konnte einen ca. 60er Aal, der mir dann wieder aus der Hand gerutscht ist, auf Wurm ohne Lockstoff fangen. Es war jedoch der einzige Biss darauf. Auf Lebertran-Wurm hatte ich neben mehreren starken Zupfern, zwei gute Bisse, konnte aber nix davon verwerten.

@ Wallerschreck: Hast recht! Döbel sind absolut keine Kämpfer. Selbst meinen größten Döbel, der über 60 cm war und auf Köfi gebissen hatte, hab ich einfach bloß eingeleiert.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Was für eine Nacht 

Bin den Abend auf zum Aalangeln an einen Vereinsteich gefahren.
2 Grundruten mit Rotwurm/Lebertran raus,vorerst nur ein paar kleine Barsche.
Nebenbei habe ich noch mit der Stippe geangelt und ein paar Rotfedern erwischt.
Aber als es dann dunkel wurde hatte ich einen größeren Fisch ( 28 cm ) an meiner Stippe ( 16er Haken,12 Vofach] ich mußte den schon richtig drillen sonst wäre das Vorfach gerissen

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/9845/17bo3.jpg

noch nicht mal eine halbe Stunde später und es war schon dunkel der nächste größere Fisch ( 39 cm ),auch an der Stippe,
was hatte ich für ein Glück,der wäre mir diesmal fast abgerissen
http://img234.*ih.us/img234/3541/21vo.jpg

nebenbei hatte ich wo es richtig düster war mehrere Bisse auf den Grundruten.
00.30 Uhr war es dann soweit,mein erster Aal ( 46 cm) dieses Jahr
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/6231/38pw.jpg

ich angelte noch  1 Stunde , aber  es war alles ruhig.
Ich fuhr dann wieder nach Hause. #h


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hatte vor 2 Wochen beim Nachtansitz großes Glück:

1 Aal - 92 cm und 1250g - das war schon ein ganz guter Klopper!

gefangen in meinem Vereinsgewässer bei Gummersbach!

Dort habe ich mittlerweile noch 2 schöne 70ér gefangen!

Am Rhein habe ich auch 2 gute 60-70ér aale gefangen und ne Menge Fehlbisse (vermutlich aufgrunde der grossen Aalhaken ) gehabt!...aber durch die grossen Haken habe ich nicht andauernd Monster-Rotfedern dran!

Aber nachdem ich am Rhein einen richtig großen Aal wegen zu kleinem Haken verloren habe gehe ich da kein Risiko mehr ein!

Ernie


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nimm doch Köfis. Klappt prima gegen Friedfische und Winzaale.... da fangen sie erst bei 70 an


----------



## Kuschi777 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Und Veit hast jetzt schon geschaut welche Zusammensetzung dein Lebertran hat falls noch nich dan schau bitte und schreib es rein.

Mfg.
Kuschi777


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Kuschi: Ja, hatte bloß vergessen es gestern reinzuschreiben. Genau die gleiche Zusammensetzung wie deiner!!!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich habe ne Flasche bekommen da steht rauf Dorschlebertran für Brieftauben, Hunde,Katzen usw.


----------



## KKE (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo zusammen! War Dienstag und Mittwoch auch auf Aaljagd. Gefangen wurden: 87cm 77cm 73cm 62cm 58cm 58cm 54cm 50cm 50cm 50cm.
Bin aber jedesmal leider schon um 12 heim weil ich am nächsten Tag arbeiten musste....

Petri Ebi


----------



## drathy (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri zu den Aalen - das sind ja mal n paar Meter! 

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es heute Abend mal wieder ans Wasser!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				KKE schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen! War Dienstag und Mittwoch auch auf Aaljagd. Gefangen wurden: 87cm 77cm 73cm 62cm 58cm 58cm 54cm 50cm 50cm 50cm.
> Bin aber jedesmal leider schon um 12 heim weil ich am nächsten Tag arbeiten musste....
> 
> Petri Ebi



Hi KKE,
erstmal Petri Heil #6

ist ja n Ding... bei mir hier "oben" an der Vils war Dienstag und Mittwoch absolut gar nix los... kein Zupfer. Dafür haben wir am Montag ordentlich gefangen. 
Naja ihr habts da ein bisschen besser als wir, bei uns steigt die Vils zwar sehr schnell fällt aber auch ganz schnell wieder weil aufgrund der relativ kurzen Distanz zur Quelle nicht soviel Wasser nachkommt.... bei euch hält sich das "Hochwasser" vermutlich etwas länger. 
Köder war Wurm oder ?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

von mir auch großes Petri zu den Aalen#6


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Angelt hier auch einer auf Aal mit Dendrobena ?

Also ich habe damit mein ersten Aal dieses Jahr überlisten können,allerding in Verbindung mit Dorschlebertran.

Es gibt verschiedene Meinungen was den Wurm angeht,aber ich finde er ist sehr Wiederstandsfähig und zappelt super.


----------



## pike1984 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

57er Aal auf Laube und ein paar vorsichtige Bisse, die nicht zu verwerten warn bzw. die ich versemmelt hab#d. Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Angelt hier auch einer auf Aal mit Dendrobena ?
> 
> Also ich habe damit mein ersten Aal dieses Jahr überlisten können,allerding in Verbindung mit Dorschlebertran.
> 
> Es gibt verschiedene Meinungen was den Wurm angeht,aber ich finde er ist sehr Wiederstandsfähig und zappelt super.


 
ich angle nicht mit Dendrobena auf Aal.Eigentlich überhaupt nicht 
Denke das du den Aal eher gefangen hast,weil du da diesen Lockstoff rangemacht hast.Die riechen doch überhaupt nicht,oder?Sind doch die die so aussehen wie Mehlwürmer???|kopfkrat 
Aber testen kann man ja die Würmchen mal...
So wie Veit den "neuen" Lockstoff(Lebertran) hier unter die Leute bringt Wer weiss,vielleicht bringt es   ++Aale...
Aber den Lebertran besorg ich mir sicher auch noch.Scheint wohl zu klappen




> Ob´s nun der Wurm oder das Maiskorn, den er unbedingt haben wollte, war weiß wohl nur der Aal.|supergri|kopfkrat


Dann wars doch der Mais:g 
    |
    |
    |
    |
    |
    V


----------



## worker_one (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Angelt hier auch einer auf Aal mit Dendrobena ?
> 
> Also ich habe damit mein ersten Aal dieses Jahr überlisten können,allerding in Verbindung mit Dorschlebertran.
> 
> Es gibt verschiedene Meinungen was den Wurm angeht,aber ich finde er ist sehr Wiederstandsfähig und zappelt super.



Ich hatte letzten Montag einen Aal auf Dendrobenas und Mais?!? gefangen. 
Ob´s nun der Wurm oder das Maiskorn, den er unbedingt haben wollte, war weiß wohl nur der Aal.|supergri|kopfkrat


----------



## kulti007 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@schleienwühle

was sagt denn der havelkanal?;+
da wollte ich heute abend vielleicht mal hin schauen|rolleyes

petri zu euren aalen

mfg


----------



## Stellfisch (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

#6 Endlich, mein erster Aal dieses Jahran der Nidder , ca. 55 cm mit Tauwurmstücken auf 10´er Aalhaken #6


----------



## Marc38120 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo!
ich war am donnerstag von 21.30 Uhr bis 0 Uhr am Stichkanal bei Sonnenberg, hab leider nur mit zwei Ruten angeln können, weil ich eine Rute im Keller stehen lassen hab *schäm* 
Geangelt wurde auf Grund mit Dendrobena & Tauwurm + Aal-Killer (echt spitzen zeug) und eine Stellfischrute mit Pose und tauwurm ohne Aal-killer.
Den ersten Biss hab ich gegen 22.30 uhr auf der Grundrute mit Tauwurm + a-Killer bekommen, der Bissanzeiger flog brutal nach oben und der Fisch riss mir paar Meter von der Spule, leider war es das dann auch schon. Ich wechselte dann den Haken von Größe 2 auf 6 und angelte mit einem großen Dendrobena mit a-Killer benetzt, 10 minuten später ging dann der nächste Biss los und riss mir paar Meter von der Rolle, ich schlug direkt an und hakte einen 51cm Aal der nun im Gefrierfach wartet 
Es folgte noch ein Biss auf der Grundrute. Die Stellfischrute blieb den abend leider still.


----------



## KKE (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Franz
Ja Tauwurm mit Krabbenflavour. Hier unten haben wir eigentlich schon einen ziemlich konstanten Wasserpegel. Außer wenn das Wehr geöffnet wird.
Am Dienstag kamen die bisse im 5 Minuten-Takt. Hatte auch 2 Doppelbisse. Da wären sicher 15-20 Aale drin gewesen, doch ich bin der Meinung man sollte sich auch beim Aal an eine eigene Fangbeschränkung halten, da es ja unseren Aalbeständen auch nicht mehr so gut geht...

Petri Ebi


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Kulti.war ja am letzten Samstag auf Aal+Zander mit Köfi im Havelkanal.Ausser einen einzigen Aal von 72,waren sie an den Abend sehr träge.Denke da war der Wetterumschwung Schuld.Vielleicht hast du ja dann heute abend mehr Glück|kopfkrat 
Das Wetter schaut heute auch gut aus.Ich wünsch dir dafür heute einen *fettes* Petri Heil#6 #6 
PS :und mach mal ein paar Bilder von den gefangenen Aalen für diesen Thread|supergri


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern waren mein Vater und ich Aalangeln in der Elbe. Mein Vater hatte einen 45er(der ist zu dürre gewesen und er durfte wieder schwimmen obwohl er maß hatte) und einen 47er(ein schöner fetter den wir mitgenommen haben). Ich hatte leider nur ne 40er Strippe die auch wieder schwimmt.


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Zeit: Gestern abend 20:30 - 00:00
Wetter: Schwüle 25 Grad, bedeckt
Fische: 1 Schnürsenkel (leider bis zum Anschlag geschluckt)
 & 1 Schuppi, 65 cm, 8 1/2 Pfund.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

lohnt es sich es heute auf Aal zu angeln ? es ist sehr warm und es soll bei uns erst morgen Gewittern.


----------



## bennie (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

es lohnt sich immer


----------



## Trader1667 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

würde ich auch sagen wir haben momentan sehr gute Bedingungen


----------



## Trader1667 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So gestern ging es für mich auch mal wieder ans Wasser. Nach der Arbeit wurden fix die Sachen eingeladen, Würmer und Freundin geschnappt und ab ans Wasser.

Ziel war diesemal wieder die Fuhse zwischen Dollbergen und Oelerse an einer alten Wassermühle. Ich habe dort schon seit Jahren das Fischereirecht und bisher bin ich auch nie ohne Fisch nach Hause gegangen.

Das Wetter und das drumherum luden einfach zu einer fantastischen Aalnacht ein. Es war diesesmal aufgrund der starken Regenfälle ziemlich viel Wasser im Mühlenteich sodass ich hoffen wollte, dass bei dem Hochwasser auch weitere Aale über das Wehr gespühlt worden waren.

http://img224.*ih.us/img224/8023/mhle4te.jpg

Am Wasser angekommen montierte ich zunächst die Karpenruten mit Tauwürmern und der Spaß konnte seinen lauf nehmen und Es folgten die ersten kleinen Barsche.

Meine Freundin hatte es sich derweil mit diversen Frauenzeitschriften gemütlich gemacht#d (Naja wenigsetens kommt sie mit)#6

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/9779/1s0wx.jpg

In der Dämmerung bekam ich die ersten wirklich nennenswerten Bisse die das typische Beissverhalten des Aals wiederspiegeln. Das Problem war nur, dass man sofort anschlagen musste damit sie sich nicht gleich festsetzen. Ich fing 3 Schnüris die sehr knapp gehakt waren.

Gegen halb 12 war dann der erste größere Aal gelandet. Er setzte sich zwar auch wieder fest aber trotzdekonnte ich ihn aus seinem Versteck locken.

http://img93.*ih.us/img93/1599/ichmitaal2gg.jpg

Er hatte 55 cm und ich entschloss mich (auch in Abstimmung der besseren Hälfte) ihn wieder in die Kinderstube zu entlassen

http://img93.*ih.us/img93/7716/eimer5xp.jpg
Abschließend kann ich sagen das es wirklich ein super Angelabend war. Die richtige Klopper sind zwar ausgeblieben aber das Drumherum hatte gestimmt.........#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



> Meine Freundin hatte es sich derweil mit diversen Frauenzeitschriften gemütlich gemacht#d


 
solche Bilder..(Bild2) seh ich auch ab und zu am Wasser:q 
Die Männer konzentrieren sich aufs Angeln und die Frauen lesen den ganzen Tag#d 

Trotzdem Petri und endlich wieder mal Bilder


----------



## Trader1667 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich bin aber echt froh das sie wenigstens mitkommt. Sowas erlebt man eher selten.

AN alle: Sorry die Bilder sind ziemlich groß geworden. Werde das nächste mal besser darauf achten damit sich das Forum nicht so verzieht.


----------



## webby234 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nachdem hier soviel über den Lockstoff Aalkiller geschrieben wurde, habe ich mir den mal besorgt und natürlich getestet. Es funkioniert tatsächlich. Jedenfals in meinem Gewässer. Waren zwar keine Klopper dabei, aber gefangen habe ich meine zwei Aale nur auf Tauwurm+Aalkiller. Auf der anderen Rute war Funkstille. Sogar eine Güster, und ein Kaulbarsch fanden den Flavour ganz gut.

Den Kaulbarsch habe ich dann übrigends als Köderfisch benutzt, und hab sogar einen richtig guten Biss gehabt. Leider ging der Anschlag dann aber ins Leere.|evil:

Aber alles in allem hat es mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Petri den anderen Aalfängern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Zander fangen.
Aber die Köderfische wollten enfach nicht beissen.
Also ein Blick ins Gefrierfach geworfen, da waren ja noch die 3 - 5 cm Rotaugen die ich letztens mit der Senke gefangen habe, ja besser als nichts.
Also rauf aufs Boot mein bekanntes 6m Loch angefahren und erst mal die Ruten Fertig gemacht. Als die erste Rute drinn war und ich mich mit der zweiten beschäftigte fragt mich mein 15 jähriger begleiter und Camping Nachbar ob es normal wäre, dass Schnur von der Rolle läuft? Ich sag, das ist wohl der Wind...
Welcher Wind???
Anschlag 1. Aal 71 cm.
der 2. (52 cm) und 3.(62 cm) folgten dann im 45 min Takt, und dann waren auch meine Köderfische alle.
Und ich sag noch, die Dinger siind zu klein für Zander....:q 


Gruss
Tommi


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,

Ich komme wieder vom Vereinsteich zurück.

An der Stippe mit 16er Haken nebenbei wieder wie das letzte mal an dieser Stelle nen 38er Spiegelkarpfen.
Auf Grund hatte ich mehrere Bisse,der erste war so stark das er richtig abzog und mir nur den blanken Haken wieder gegeben hat.Ich weiß nicht was es war weil der Fisch super viel Kraft hatte.Könnte ja auch nen Wels oder so was gewesen sein.
so gegen 23 Uhr wieder einer ,ja der Aal war dran ich nahm meine Kescher aber ca. 1m am Ufer war er dann auch wieder ab :c es war richtig schwerer Aal.

Ich glaub ich muss wohl noch einen 3. Versuch irgendwann wagen


----------



## Veit (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich habe zuletzt kein Glück mehr auf Aale gehabt. Totales Fiasko letzte Nacht an der elbe mit Angelkumpel Henni. An einer Stelle wo ich letztes Jahr IMMER mindestens 3 Aale gefangen habe, in der besten Nacht sogar mal 12, ging diesmal überhaupt nichts. Totale Nullnummer von zwei kleinen Welsen abgesehen.
Das gleiche eben an der Saale. Henni hatte eine Güster und das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## Seebaer (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Trader1667 und snoek-1969
schöne Berichte und schöne Bilder - weiter so#6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wir waren Freitag Abend am Neckar bei Mannheim, ich konnte 2 Aale verhaften (65 und 61cm); Sharkhooker war daraufhin nochmal Samstag Nacht unterwegs und hat u.a. 4 Aale landen können.

Gruss,
Raubfisch-Fan


----------



## drathy (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zuletzt kein Glück mehr auf Aale gehabt. Totales Fiasko letzte Nacht an der elbe mit Angelkumpel Henni. An einer Stelle wo ich letztes Jahr IMMER mindestens 3 Aale gefangen habe, in der besten Nacht sogar mal 12, ging diesmal überhaupt nichts.


Nun bin ich sowas von beruhigt! |rolleyes  Denn auch ich war am WE (Samstagabend) unterwegs an der Stelle, wo ich letztes Jahr fast alle Aale gefangen habe und ich konnte nicht einmal einen Biss verzeichnen!! Keine Ahnung, was da los war...

Freitag hingegen konnte ich an einer anderen Stelle noch nen Schnürsenkel fangen und hatte dazu noch n halbes Dutzend guter Bisse, die ich dieses Mal leider nicht verwerten konnte...echt komisch, dass Sa. gar nix war...


----------



## Student (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi!

Einige Bisse hatten wir am Samstag schon, einer hat sogar die Rute fast vom Ständer gerissen...war aber nicht gut gehakt, im Verlauf des Drills ist der Fisch ungesehen abgegangen.

Beim Rest waren die Aale zu vorsichtig beim Beißen und konnten nicht wirklich überlistet werden...

Mfg

Student

PS: Alle Bisse auf Wurm, auf Fischfetzen bzw. Drittel Rotauge ging gar nichts...


----------



## matzespatze (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi!
Ich war Freitag in Bremen am Teerhof auf Aal unterwegs. Und hab meinen bislang größten gefangen. 87cm, und 3 Pfund schwer.
Was ein starker Kämpfer!
Gruss aus dem Norden


----------



## pike1984 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm doch Köfis. Klappt prima gegen Friedfische und Winzaale.... da fangen sie erst bei 70 an



Denkst du! Hab am Freitag einen 57er auf Köfi gefangen.


----------



## bennie (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

dann nimmste die falschen Köfis


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Denkst du! Hab am Freitag einen 57er auf Köfi gefangen.


 
Ich einen 51er. aber da es ein Breitkopf war, war der eigentlich schon recht brauchbar.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Sepp0815 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Habe in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag 3 Spitzkopf und 1 Breitkopfaal erwischen können. Alle 4 auf Tauwurm ohne Lockstoff. Längen zwischen 54cm und 68cm. Ich durfte sie räuchern aber gegessen haben sie die Frau und Kiddys, war mal wieder zu langsam #q


----------



## Kuschi777 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

HI

Also ich habe mit Köfi noch nie nen Aal gefangen obwohl ich eine Angel mit Wurm und eine mit Köfi lege beide mit Lebertran. Welche Köfis benutzt ihr ich benutze meistens kleine Brassen so 5-7cm lang.

Mfg. 
Kuschi777


----------



## fantazia (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Kuschi777 schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Also ich habe mit Köfi noch nie nen Aal gefangen obwohl ich eine Angel mit Wurm und eine mit Köfi lege beide mit Lebertran. Welche Köfis benutzt ihr ich benutze meistens kleine Brassen so 5-7cm lang.
> 
> ...


also ich nehme immer schwanzstücke von rotaugen oder von rotfedern.


----------



## kulti007 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@kuschi777

ich denke mal brassen sind nicht schmal genüg. 
nehm am besten rotaugen oder ähnliches. diese sind schmal und können vom aal besser verschlungen werden.

@all

gibt es neue erfahrungen mit lebertran als "lockstoff"???

mfg


----------



## Kuschi777 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi

Also ich hab Wurm + Lebertran nen Waller mit 35cm gefangen sonst war funkstille.
Is des bei euch au so schlimm mit den kleinen Wallern.
Und haben andere auch was mit Lebertran gefangen?

Mfg.
Kuschi777


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war auch noch mal die Nacht am See.
Also irgend wie wollten die Aale nicht beißen.

Auf Grund eine Plötze ,ein kleiner Schuppenkarpfen und kleiner Bisse.

Vieleicht liegt es ja daran das  die Nacht sich im Gegensatz zu den Tagen vorhervon 26 Grad auf   21 Grad  abgekühlt hat und das den ganzen Tag bzw. ein wenig in der Nacht Wind war.

Oder die Aale hatten einfach nur keine Lust #c


----------



## davis (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi!

Ich konnte gestern einen dicken Spitzkopfaal von 68cm landen. Mein Kollege legte dann nochmal 14cm drauf und fing einen 82er Raubaal.

greetz


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich konnte gestern einen dicken Spitzkopfaal von 68cm landen. Mein Kollege legte dann nochmal 14cm drauf und fing einen 82er Raubaal.
> 
> greetz



kannst du mal näher beschreiben wo,wie usw. ?


----------



## bassking (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Andreas- genauso dachte ich gestern auch: recht windig und
kühler geworden...trotzdem bin ich zum See gefahren und habe auf 4m. Tiefe mit Leuchtpose gefischt.
Als Köder kamen dicke Tauwurmbündel von 2-3 Würmern am 2er Haken zum Einsatz.
Das Uferwasser war lauwarm und durch den wind etwas aufgewühlt.
Ich hatte 2 gute Bisse mit Schnurabzug und konnte beide verwandeln.

Raus kamen ein 62cm. Breitkopf mit 435g. und etwas später um ca. 2 Uhr konnte ich noch einen fetten Raubaal von 67cm. und 605g. landen #6 

Der Aal lief gestern bei uns- beide Fische hatten Krebschen und 3cm. Brutfische im Magen !

...Oft angelt man nur an den falschen Stellen !

Grüße, Bassking.


----------



## KKE (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Franz
Jetzt dann musst` du raus!!!!
Fettes Gewitter heute Nachmittag!!!
Ich geh jetzt dann....

Petri Ebi


----------



## pike1984 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> dann nimmste die falschen Köfis



Was nimmst du für welche? Ich hab den auf eine 10cm Laube(Ukelei) gefangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Ebi 
Servus 
Jo das Gewitter hab ich mitgekriegt... bei uns wars leider nicht so heftig, ist alles Richtung Amberg gezogen, wir hatten nur ein paar Ausläufer erwischt... bin aber gestern Abend trotzdem raus. 
Ein Aal von 61cm konnte vom Tauwurm überzeugt werden.

z.Zt. regnets hier richtig böse... denke ich werde heute Abend evtl. nochmal rausschauen


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also die Aale wollen bei mir einfach nicht beißen,gestern Nacht nur ein paar zupfer  und auf der Stipprute eine 37 Schleie.
http://img201.*ih.us/img201/1301/schleie270606neu4vn.jpg
 http://http://img201.*ih.us/img201/1301/schleie270606neu4vn.jpg

Aber ich bleibe am dran, nen Kumpel der gegenüber angelte hat einen 70er Aal durch Zufall auf Mais gefangen,was es alles so gibt |uhoh:


----------



## nani (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo, war gestern mal wieder mit meinen Angelkumpel Rainer auf Schleicher aus.Wir waren ein einem kleinen Vereinssee, den wir beide noch nicht beangelt hatten.Um ca 16 Uhr am Teich angekommen wurden gleich 4 Ruten mit Tauwurm bestückt und und den See übergeben.Nach ca 1 Stunde bekammen wir die ersten Bisse und es wurden ein paar Barsche an Land gezogen, die dann auch gleich als Köderfische verwertet wurden.Um 18 Uhr hatte ich auch gleich einen schönen Biss auf Köderfisch den ich leider nicht verwerten konnte.Um 19 Uhr zog dann bei meinen Kumpel die Pose mit Tauwurm bestückt von dannen Anhieb und und die Rute macht einen mächtigen Bogen.Aber was uns dann erwartete war kaum zu glauben.An dem Haken hing eine Wasserschildkröte von 17 cm Panzerdurchmesser.Nach eine 2 minütigen Operation und ein paar Bildern( leider nur Handykamera) wurde sie wieder Freigelassen.Wir haben dann noch bis ca. 1Uhr weitergeangelt wo wir noch ein paar Barsche sowie 2 Aale verhaften konnten.Der größte hatte 73 cm und war wohl schon des öfteren an der Angel, da er mehere Schnüre hängen hatte.Heute morgen um 7 Uhr nachdem wir am Teich übernachtet hatten schaute uns doch glatt wieder eine Schildi an ob es die war die wir am Haken hatten konnten wir leider nicht erkennen.Alles im allen ein wirklich gelungene Angelnacht mit viel Gelächter.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri zu den Aalen und der Schmuckschildkröte#6 
Freigelassen hätte ich die Schildi(*ausser* Europ.Sumpfschildkröte) nicht mehr#d 
Aber es muss jeder selber wissen 
Petri


----------



## chris_182 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Tach zusammen!

Konnte in der Nacht von Montag zu Dienstag endlich meinen ersten Aal für diese Saison vermelden:k. Die ersten Bisse sowie der Aal kamen sehr spät ab 24.00 Uhr, leider musste ich ne halbe Stunde später wieder los. Der Aal bis übrigens in nem kleineren Nebengraben der Spree auf MISTWURMBÜNDEL und war stolze 62cm, auf Tauwurm tat sich den ganzen Abend überhaupt nix 

Greets Chris #h


----------



## Veit (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich wollte heute abend eigentlich mal ein paar schöne Karpfen fangen und hatte dafür extra nachmittags schon einen Futterplatz angelegt. 
Tja es war eigentlich ein totales Debakel. Viele Dutzende (und das ist keine Übertreibung) von Karpfen bis hin zu sehr guten Größen trieben sich an meinem Frolic-Futterplatz und in nährerer Umgebung herum und ich hatte trotzdem keinen einzigen Biss. Man konnte die Fische in dem recht flachen Wasser als es noch hell war sehr gut sehen und auch in der Nacht platschte es an allen Ecken und Enden. Die Fische waren auch definitiv nicht am Laichen, deswegen kann ichs mir absolut nicht erklären warum keiner gebissen hat. Sowas hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt! #q 
Wie gut, dass ich eine Wurmrute ausgeworfen hatte. Als ich gerade mit Einpacken beginnen wollte, ging die Knicklichtpose auf Tauchstation und ich konnte wenigstens noch einen Aal von gut 60 cm mit Tauwurm+Lebertran angeln. |supergri 
Dennoch war ich insgesamt maßlos enttäuscht von der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin,
war gestern Abend auch nochmal draussen. 
Ein 65er Aal hat zugeschnappt. Köder war Tauwurm mit Sänger Aal/Wallerlockstoff...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie ihr die Würmer zum Aalangeln auf den Hacken drauf zieht ?


----------



## Marc38120 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

mit einer Wurmnadel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drathy (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Dieses Jahr habe ich bislang immer mit nem halben Tauwurm geangelt...denk habe ich dann "ganz normal" auf den Haken gestochen...


----------



## bennie (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie ihr die Würmer zum Aalangeln auf den *Hacken* drauf zieht ?


 
#h #h   

|
|
|
V


----------



## kulti007 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

servus 

hat von euch schon mal probiert mit heringsfetzen zu angeln #c
müßte doch gehen, denn die haben ja einen starken eigengeruch

mfg


----------



## Trader1667 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Franz Du räumst dieses Jahr ja richtig auf.....weiter so....

@ Andreas probiere es wie oben schon genannt mit einer Wurmnadel. Führe die Nadel langsam in den Wurm ein, ziehe ihn 0,5cm vor dem Ende wieder raus. Dann ziehste den Wurm am Vorfach und Wurm runter bis ein kleiner Schwanz am Wurm hängt. 
Ich bevorzuge die Nadeln mit der Öse. Diese haben den Vorteil, dass sie die Haut des Wurmes nicht verletzt wird.

Das ganze Prozedere geht übrigens auch mit der Hand man muss nur etwas üben.

*Klingt komisch ist aber so 
*


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo
Ich war die Nacht wieder im Vereinsteich  
Also als erstes habe ich in der Zeit bis 22 Uhr mit der Stippe Rotaugen ,1 Schleie und 1 Karpfen gefangen
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/9571/15cz.jpg

aber dann bissen auch die Aale auf die ich schon lange gewartet habe ,gefangen habe ich ein 68er(620g) und ein 51er(360g)
es folgten noch mehrere Bisse die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte.Aber was sagt mir das,es sind noch ziehmlich viele Aale drin :q
http://img239.*ih.us/img239/9402/20vc.jpg
Köder: Dendrobena+Dorschlebertran


----------



## fischdieb22 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Morgen an alle!

Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Fängen!
Aber ich habe ein Problem, und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...|bla: 

Also wir haben einen Vereinsteich ca. 1ha groß mit einem eigentlich recht guten Aalbestand (viele Schlangen 70+).
Es kommen aber nur ganz selten welche an den Haken. Ich habe schon viel probiert(halber Taui, ganzer Taui, Dendros, Köfi. fetzen)Hat jemand ein Tipp wie man sie doch überreden kann?

LG Philip


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				fischdieb22 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen an alle!
> 
> Erstmal Petri zu den schönen Fängen!
> Aber ich habe ein Problem, und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...|bla:
> ...




einfach Geduld haben und warten,bei mir wollten die größeren auch erst nach dem 4 Ansitz beißen.
Vieleicht könntest du ja mal Dendrobenas  in Verbindung mit Lebertran testen.


----------



## bennie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bei mir nur 3 kleine diese nacht ... alle zurück

haben teilweise echt schöne kunstwerke ins vorfach gemacht


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

oh heftig|uhoh: 
Aber das Vorfach machst doch eh beim Aal ab,oder?|supergri

Petri zu den Aalen#6


----------



## fantazia (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir nur 3 kleine diese nacht ... alle zurück
> 
> haben teilweise echt schöne kunstwerke ins vorfach gemacht


aufn ersten blick dachte ich an pöddern :q


----------



## fischdieb22 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo Andreas!
Habe schon ca. 10 Nächte dort verbracht...
Aber danke für deinen Tipp!Werde ihn heute noch testen!
Hoffe es sind DEUTSCHE AALE!!!!

LG Philip


----------



## bennie (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

da hängt übrigens noch nen Köfi mit drin.... diese Winzaale verurachen halt keine deutlichen Runs und ich hab immer lange gewartet.... habe alle 3 Aale kurz überm Maul gekappt. Die packen das schon


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin,
konnte heute Nacht aboslut nicht schlafen... gegen 1 Uhr bin ich dann wieder aufgestanden und zum angeln gefahren.....

Beiszeit: 4.00 Uhr und 4.30 Uhr
Köder: jeweils Köderfisch (Rotauge)


----------



## Jui (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Franz_16 und fantazia
Glückwünsche zu den Fängen. Will`s am nächsten Wochenende auch probieren. Köfi geht klar, aber was ist mit anderen Ködern (Wurm) ?


----------



## fischdieb22 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Franz
Tolle Fische!Glückwunsch dazu!#6 


@Andreas

Habe es gestern mit Dendros u Lebertran probiert.NICHTS!
Aber das kuriose war, dass ich ne zweite mit Kichererbse für Karpfen draußen hatte und gegen 1 Uhr machte mein Bißanzeiger dann ne kurze Meldung...Nach ner halben Stunde hab ich dann kontrolliert und es hing ernsthaft ein Aal von 52cm dran.Ich hab geguckt wie ein Auto nur nicht so schnell!|supergri 
Heute kommt der nächste Versuch.... 

LG Philip

Petri an Alle


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Dann würde ich es doch mal öfter mit Kichererbse versuchen!!
Hast du zufällig ein wenig Duftstoffe an der Kichererbse gelassen wie Leberthran oder so?


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So, war gestern nach dem Spiel auch noch los zum Aale angeln. Gewässer: Griethausener Altrhein
Beiszeit: 23.30 Uhr
Köder: Tauwurm mit Aalkiller
Fang: Spitzkopf 71cm


----------



## fischdieb22 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Taker der Faker

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt... 

Hatte die Erbsen in in Wasser aufgelöstem Honig eingelegt!!!!!!!
Heute werde ich dann wohl die Dendros auch mal damit bearbeiten....!
Mal sehen was die Schleicher dann sagen 

LG Ph ilip 

Petri an alle


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War die Woche auch mehrmals zum Aalangeln draußen allerdings nur bis kurz nach dämmerung weil garnix ging. Diesmal bei Rüdesheim am Rhein. Eingesetzt hab ich Wurm mit Lebetran und Maden mit Dieter Eisele Locköl Aal. Nen Aal hab ich nicht gefangen und das obwohl nen anderer Angler am gleichen Tag bei strahldendem Sonnenschein um 17 Uhr nen dickn Aal von c.a. 70 Cm beim Barbenfeedern auf Maden mitten im Strom gefangen hatte *wunder* Und damit ist der komische Tag noch nicht vorbei gewesen.Mein erster Biss an diesem Tag kam zaghaft auf Maden an der Feederrute und entpuppte sich dann als Schildkröte !!!! Das Vieh hatte C.a. 30 Cm Durchmesser und war ziemlich bissig -.-'. Sowas ist doch bei uns im Rhein nicht heimisch oder?


----------



## THCX (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Location: Möhnetalsperre
Datum: 03.06.-09.06.
Uhrzeit: alle zw. 23.00Uhr - 02.00Uhr
Wetter: fast-Vollmond; saukalt!! 
Köder: meistens Dendro's; auf Tauwurm gab's kaum Bisse
Fische: 5 schöne Aale, und ein Schnürsenkel 
Beifang: Fluß-, und Kaulbarsche, Güster
Besonderheit: auf Beissfix Aal von Balzer gab's keine Aale,
dafür aber einige Barsche

Fazit: Dafür, dass der Möhnesee nicht unbedingt als gutes Aalgewässer bekannt ist, sondern mehr wegen der vielen? Hechte (die im Gegensatz zu den Aalen aber nicht beißen wollten), schöner Angelurlaub mit schönem, wenn auch kaltem Nachtanglen und schönen Fischen.#6 

In Zukunft werd ich glaub zum Aalangeln statt dem Beissfix, lieber den Aalkiller-Lockstoff nehmen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bassking (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Thomas- wie groß waren die Aale denn?

hast Du im Wameler Becken versucht vom Ufer- wie tief hattet Ihr gesenkt?

Sage doch mal bitte, wieviele Würmer Du drauf hattest !

Franz, Petri auch zu Deinen schönen Schlangen !

Ich habe eine Frage: welche Köderfische verwendest du (Länge, Art) und wie köderst Du die Fische an?

Fragen an alle: Wie lange wartet Ihr, wenn es keinen Biss gibt, mit einem Umsetzen und Neuauswerfen der Montage?

Wann sind Würmer und Köderfische auszuwechseln?

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Franz,
zu den Halbfin*aal*e#6 |supergri 
Wie lang waren die denn?|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moinsen,
war gestern Abend nochmal draussen. 
Mein Kumpel Georg hatte 1 Aal (ca. 60cm) auf Wurm + 1 Zander (ca. 60cm) auf Köfi.
Ich nix ... :c 

@Schleienwühle
Der größere war 78cm, der andere ca. 65cm. 

@bassking


> Ich habe eine Frage: welche Köderfische verwendest du (Länge, Art) und wie köderst Du die Fische an?



Art: Rotaugen, Barsche
Länge: ca. 8-13 cm
Aufziehen: Hinterm Kiemendeckel mit der Ködernadel einstechen und dann versuchen genau mittig der Schwanzflosse wieder rauszukommen.


----------



## Kuschi777 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin

War von Samstag auf Sonntag auf Schlangenjagd hab nen Aal mit 70cm gefangen.
Den will ich heute Abends als Brataal zubereiten aber wie geht das?
Macht ihr den in der Pfanne oder in der Backröhre bei welcher Temp. wie Würzt ihr den? Einfach alles Schreiben was ich machen muss.
Bitte um viele Antworten.

Mfg. 
Kuschi777


----------



## Pfandpirat (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Kuschi777

Am besten du schneidest den Aal in 5-7cm lange Stücke (Haut abziehen - musst du aber auch nicht). Dann salzt und pfefferst du die und wendest sie leicht in Mehl. 

Die wirfst du dann in eine Pfanne mit zerlassener Butter und brätst das Ganze 3-4 Minuten scharf. Dann nimmst du die Stücken wieder heraus und dünstest jetzt Bauchspeck, Zwiebel, Knoblauch und Lauch (alles in Würfeln / kleinen Stücken) in der Pfanne. Wenn das ein bißchen Farbe bekommen hat, gibst du die Aalstücken wieder dazu und gibst dem Ganzen einen ordentlichen Schuß Weißwein 1/8-1/4 l (je nach gesamter  Menge) hinzu und lässt das schön reduzieren.

(Du kannst auch je nach Geschmack noch ein bißchen creme fraiche / Schmand dazu geben - dann wirds ein bißchen mehr gebunden)

Ich kann nur sagen - der Hammer :m

Dazu passt was Spaß macht.


----------



## just_a_placebo (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich konnte dieses jahr auch endlich meinen ersten maßigen Aal in der Elbe fangen. Er hatte etwa 61cm und war dafür ziemlich fett. Ein Tauwurm, ohne Lockzeugs konnte ihn trotz Hochwasser überreden. Im Magen hatte er übrigens Reste eines Krebses.

Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit Hochwasser in größeren Flüssen? Bisher war ich da eher erfolglos... Ist aber auch echt nervig mit dem ganzen Treibgut!!

flo


----------



## KKE (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hey Franz hatte an dem besagten Gewittertag auch einen mit 75cm und 2 um die 50cm. So richtig gut sind sie aber nicht gelaufen...

Petri Ebi


----------



## bassking (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Vielen Dank, Franz- noch eine Frage : wann wechselt Ihr die köderfische aus?
Oder einfach liegenlassen?

Das Aufziehen ist verständlich- welchen Haken verwendest Du?

Sorry- aber gehe sonst nur mit Tauwurm los !  

Bassking.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Einzelhaken!

Köderfische wechsel ich nicht...


----------



## THCX (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bassking schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas- wie groß waren die Aale denn?
> 
> hast Du im Wameler Becken versucht vom Ufer- wie tief hattet Ihr gesenkt?
> 
> ...


 
Die meisten so zwischen 40 u. 60cm, Spitzkopfaale, meiner war 62cm und sah aus wie'n Blankaal (siehe Foto);+






Haben in Delecke, rechts neben der Delecker Brücke bei der Fahrgastschiffsanlegestelle geangelt.

Meistens einen Dendro, entweder aufgezogen oder als Wurmschaschlik, auf zweiteres gabs weitaus mehr Bisse und hatte den Vorteil dass der Wurm nicht dauernd vom Haken gezuppelt wurde. 
(Sehr nervige Angelegenheit, Kaulbarsche zogen den Wurm immer mit einem Ruck vom Haken,
einige aber zogen blöderweise am Haken selbst|supergri ,
tja unter andererm ein 17cm Kaulbarsch)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bassking (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ja, schön hell der Aal..außergewöhnlich !

Danke, Franz- das mit dem Köfi probiere ich mal aus !

Bassking.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jau ich kann mal wieder nach langem einen Fisch melden, einen Aal von 65cm!
Endlich hat es mal wieder geklappt nach unzähligen Aalfreien Nächten#6 .
Desweiteren habe ich einen Babyhecht beim einholen auf Wurm gefangen, der den Haken im Maulwinkel hatte und ich ihn so gut releasen konnte!


----------



## fischdieb22 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin!
War die ganze Nacht an unserem Vereinssee und komme grad nach Hause... ohne AAL#q !!!!!!!!!!
Selbst auf Kichererbse ging nichts 
Auf die Würmer gabs keinen Biss und wenn ich sie mit Heringsöl bearbeitet hab gabs KREBSE und zerlegte Vorfächer:v 

Vom Köfi will ich gar nicht reden...

Dafür haben mich drei schöne Schleien heute morgen ein wenig entschädigt!

Hoffe ihr wart erfolgreicher...#6 

Gute Nacht
LG Philip


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war Samstag bis 1uhr in hönow angeln habe aber nur n blei gefangen ,sonst hat nichts gebissen ,naja mal laufen die aale und mal ebend garnicht. petri heil


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

letzte Nacht lief überhaupt nichts 

nur kleine Barsche waren ab und zu mal dran


----------



## Jockel13883 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So, hier mal ein Foto von dem 71er vom Freitag


----------



## allrounderab (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

kurzer bericht von gestern.
war mit meinem bruder das erste mal dieses jahr auf aal angeln.
um ca 22.15 uhr waren unsere angeln bestückt mit fetzen und wurm im wasser.wir machten es uns gemütlich und plauderten ein wenig.mein bruder hörte nebenbei noch ein bisschen mp3 player.dann kam es wie es schon so oft kam.geh ma kurz ans auto,stand so ca 300 meter weg,pass ma auf die rute auf.es war so ca. 23.15. auf einmal geht sein bissanzeiger hoch,ich hin ,anhieb,sitzt.
es war ein grosser gegendruck am ende.dacht erst grosse forelle oder hecht,die wir nachts dort auch schon fingen.ich das teil hart ans ufer gedrillt und nach meinem bruder geschrien,der mich aber nicht hörte,******** was tun?hatte dann gesehen,dass es ein richtig guter aal war.problem,hatte durch den adrenalin kick,da schaltet mein hirn kurz aus den kescher 10 meter weiter liegen,wieder ********.hatte den aal vor mir so ca 30 sekunden und ihm sein kopf so 10 cm aus dem wasser gezogen,er war erstaunlich ruhig,dass heisst er hat nicht mehr gekämpft oder wollte zurück zum grund.dann dachte ich halt heb ihn raus,war ne dicke schnur + vorfach.
also ende vom lied,er war vielleicht einen halben meter über dem wasser,als ich nur noch ein platsch hörte und weg war bis dahin vielleicht unser grösster aal.ich kann euch sagen,ich hatte so einen zorn,am liebsten hätte ich die angel hinterher geworfen.
beim anschauen was passiert war,sahen wir dann,dass der wirbel sich aufgebogen hat.ich schätze das war ein 90+ aal mit bestimmt 1,3 - 2kg,da wir dort schon bis 1,5 kg gefangen haben. fing dann gegen 1 noch einen 70 aal mit 750 gramm,war auch nicht schlecht,aber wenn ich den wiederstand von dem anderen damit vergleich, dann war der echt schwach.
das waren auch die 2 einzigsten bisse.
kennt ihr das auch,wenn man mal kurz weggeht oder so beisst immer was.
na ja werde aus meinen fehlern wohl lernen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Jockel13883 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal ein Foto von dem 71er vom Freitag http://www.arcor.de/palb/thumbs.jsp?albumID=3709773




das Foto ist gar nicht zu sehen |kopfkrat


----------



## drathy (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War auch Freitag & Samstag wieder unterwegs, aber leider erfolglos: Freitag hatte ich noch 3 Bisse, von denen ich einen Aal dran hatte, der sich dann an der Oberfläche wieder verabschiedet hat...
Samstag gab es dann von 11h-0.30h nicht einen Biss, nicht mal n Wurm war angeknabbert, weshalb ich dann abgebrochen habe...komisch ist das manchmal...

Noch was anderes: Was macht Ihr, wenn die Aale (denke zumindest, dass es immer Aale sind), vorsichtig beißen? Hatte es zuletzt häufiger, dass ich gute Bisse hatte, bei denen die Posen ordentlich abgezogen sind, aber ein Anhieb dann ins Leere ging!! Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass ich immer mit halben Tauwürmern + Lockstoff angle...

Freitag hatte ich dann noch einen ganz komischen Biss: Ich hab aufgrund der vielen Fehlbisse der letzten Zeit, wirklich lange gewartet und der Biss war echt abwechslungsreich (schlagartiges Untergehen der Pose, langsames Wandern, schnelles Wandern etc.) und als die Pose dann nach ca. 5min Aktivität flink abgezogen ist, hab ich angeschlagen und was war: nix! Nicht einmal der Wurm war angeknabbert!!! Fand das dann schon merkwürdig. Meint Ihr, das könnte evtl. ein Zander gewesen sein? Denn wenn der den Wurm einsaugt und wieder ausspuckt, wird man das dem Wurm ja nicht unbedingt ansehen... An der Stelle wo ich angle ist der Zanderbestand meiner Meinung nach recht gut (unter einer Brücke mit schöner Steinpackung)...


----------



## Holger (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moinsen Drathy,

was ist denn mit der Möglichkeit, das es Krabben waren??? Die Plagegeister fangen auch langsam an uns hier zu nerven. Meist noch recht kleine Exemplare, die recht lange mit dem Köder rumspielen. Das "Beißverhalten" kann bei einer fidelen Krabbe durchaus mal mit nem Aalbiß verwechselt werden.


----------



## drathy (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Holger!

Also Krabben schließe ich mal definitiv aus! 

Dafür war der Biss zu heftig und ist zu schnell abgezogen... Ich habe leider Gottes recht gute Erfahrungen mit Krabbenbissen und kann daher mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ausschließen, dass es ein solches Biest war...

Außerdem hätte man dann nach 5min garantiert etwas am Wurm gesehen...auch wenn es ne kleine Krabbe war... Dazu kommt noch, dass die bei uns momentan (zum Glück) anscheinend noch nicht aktiv sind...

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				allrounderab schrieb:
			
		

> kennt ihr das auch,wenn man mal kurz weggeht oder so beisst immer was.
> na ja werde aus meinen fehlern wohl lernen.


 
Petri zum 70iger#6 
hab es im Frühling bei meinem Kumpel miterlebt,wie wir nen großen Aal 90+ Keschern wollten,da verfing sich das Keschernetz unter Wasser an soeinem Ast#q Dann ist das Vorfach gerissen#d 
Immer wenn mal was vernünftiges Beisst,passiert das unheil:v Der Aal hat sich auch nicht zu sehr bewegt,naja war ja auch ein alter Aal :q 
Aber jetzt beisst im moment in den Weiher kein Aal.Wenn dann eher Schleien oder Karauschen.Ich will im Herbst,wenn das Kraut zurückgeht und die "Tierische Nahrung" ,nochmal ein Versuch auf die großen Aale starten.Jetzt im moment wimmelt es in den Weiher so nach Nahrung,das die Aale andere Leckerchen im moment bevorzugen wollen.Aber im Herbst sind sie dran|evil: 
Aber das mit dem "kurz weggehen" oder man hat mal was zu tun und ausgerechnet dann beisst es..kenn ich auch.Oder wenn man kurz mal schnell Pi.... geht,dann beisst es|supergri 
Oder erst beisst nichts und dann beisst es auf alle Angeln gleichzeitig|rolleyes  

Petri zu Euren Aalen


----------



## Veit (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War heute abend mit Kumpel Henni auch mal wieder auf Aal erfolgreich. Zahlreiche Bisse, aber leider nur jeder nen 50er gefangen. Naja, besser als nix.


----------



## Holger (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Holger!
> 
> Also Krabben schließe ich mal definitiv aus!
> 
> ...


 
Habe so ähnliche Bisse wie du in den letzten Wochen auch erlebt. Wenn am Wurm absolut nix zu sehen ist, dann waren es auch wie bei mir Aale. 

Nur machen kannst dagegen nix. Wenn Sie nicht wollen, wollen Sie nich. :m 
Selbst wenn du auf kleinere Köder und 8er Haken umsteigst, haken wirste die Burschen net. Sie spielen dann nur rum, ohne zu schlucken.

Frag mich nich warum Sie das machen, Sie tuen es einfach....#d


----------



## Jockel13883 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@-Andreas_ : jetzt müsste es zu sehen sein, hatte die Seite noch nicht freigegeben.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin,
habe heute Nacht ne ganze Packung Tauwürmer verangelt :q 

Ergebnis: 
1 Karpfen (9 Pfd), 1 Aal (60cm), 4 Döbel 
Alles hat auf Wurm+ Sänger Aal/Wallerlockstoff gebissen.


----------



## fantazia (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Jockel13883 schrieb:
			
		

> @-Andreas_ : jetzt müsste es zu sehen sein, hatte die Seite noch nicht freigegeben.


http://*ih.us/

is besser.


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

nee, er muss nur die bilder verlinken


----------



## drathy (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Habe so ähnliche Bisse wie du in den letzten Wochen auch erlebt. Wenn am Wurm absolut nix zu sehen ist, dann waren es auch wie bei mir Aale.


Also so wie der Biss war, kann das natürlich gut angehen. Die Aale haben bislang oftmals so gebissen, dass sie die Pose erst ein paar mal schlagartig runter gezogen haben und dann abgezogen sind...

Naja, mal schauen ob sie sich nächstes WE wieder mehr auf's Fressen als auf's Spielen konzentrieren... #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Werde eventuell morgen mal losziehen. Habe mir heute Lebertran gekauft. Ne 2oo ml Flasche hat mich nur 4,34€ gekostet. Vom Preis her war das ja garnicht so schlecht. Mal gucken obs was nützt.


----------



## bennie (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

wollte gestern gehen.... unwetterwarnung hielt uns zum glück ab... hat zwar kaum gewittert aber der regen war blöd


----------



## drathy (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> wunwetterwarnung hielt uns zum glück ab... hat zwar kaum gewittert aber der regen war blöd



Auf sowas warte ich schon länger hier bei uns - kommt aber leider nicht dazu bzw. wenn dann zu Zeiten wenn ich nicht los kann...
Hab nämlich nen netten geschützten Platz unter ner Brücke, den ich mal bei Gewitter antesten wollte... #6


----------



## kulti007 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> Auf sowas warte ich schon länger hier bei uns - kommt aber leider nicht dazu bzw. wenn dann zu Zeiten wenn ich nicht los kann...
> Hab nämlich nen netten geschützten Platz unter ner Brücke, den ich mal bei Gewitter antesten wollte... #6




ich warte auch auf gewitter oder wenigstens regen 

ich war gestern los und da ging überhaupt nichts.

selbst in der nacht hatten wir temperaturen von 20 grad.

und da hat kein fisch lust zu beißen.

nächstes wochenende müßte ja schon bald wieder vollmond

sein, oder |kopfkrat 

ach, angeln ist schon kein leichtes hobby #d

mfg


----------



## xonnel (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo !

Komme gerade vom Aalangeln zurück.
Ich war an meiner Hausstrecke in Hannover - der Leine.
Konnte 3 fette Blankaale fangen, und das bei sehr niedrigem Wasserstand mitten im Sommer.

2 haben fast quasi gleichzeitig gegen 22:45 gebissen, der dritte um 00:30.
Köder Tauwurm.

Aale 76, 78 und 78cm )


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Komme auch gerade wieder, kein Aal in Sicht,es hat zwar etwas geregnet aber nichts zu machen.
Nur eine kleine Schleie an der Stippe mit Leuchtpose und Wurm.


----------



## honeybee (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern gegen 23Uhr ein Aal von 52cm. Beifang eine 31iger Schleie.


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

petri an alle fänger#6
ich werde heute das erste mal dies jahr zum nachtangrln auf karpfen losziehen und nebenbei noch eine köfi rute für die schlängler auslegen.hoffe fotos können morgen folgen :q


----------



## pike1984 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Haben gestern zu zweit 4 Aale (48,54,55 und 65cm) auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller erwischt. Kuriosum: Nachdem ich kurz zuvor abgerissen hab, weil sich ein Aal in den Seerosen festgesetzt hat, hab ich ihn fünf Minuten später (mit meinem Haken im Maul) noch gefangen. War der kleine. Als er dann noch zu bluten angefangen hat, hab ich ihn mitgenommen. 
Noch eine Frage an euch: Machts Sinn so einen kleinen zu räuchern oder wärs schlauer den in 3 Stücke zu schneiden und als Köfi für Hecht zu verwenden?#c


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben gestern zu zweit 4 Aale (48,54,55 und 65cm) auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller erwischt. Kuriosum: Nachdem ich kurz zuvor abgerissen hab, weil sich ein Aal in den Seerosen festgesetzt hat, hab ich ihn fünf Minuten später (mit meinem Haken im Maul) noch gefangen. War der kleine. Als er dann noch zu bluten angefangen hat, hab ich ihn mitgenommen.
> Noch eine Frage an euch: Machts Sinn so einen kleinen zu räuchern oder wärs schlauer den in 3 Stücke zu schneiden und als Köfi für Hecht zu verwenden?#c


naja kommt drauf an wie klein.wenn er zu klein is und essen sich nich lohnen würde kannst ihn ja wie du schon  gesagt  hast zum raubfischangeln nutzen.


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ pike1984: Falls das an deinem Gewässer erlaubt ist (Vorher lieber erst informieren), sicher mal einen Versuch wert den als Köfi zu verwenden. Habe gelesen,dass soll funktionieren. 
Oder halt einfach mal wieder nen Brataal essen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Machts Sinn so einen kleinen zu räuchern ?#c


 
Ich habe letztens einen 51er mitgeräuchert.
Konnte man noch gut essen.
Gruss
tommi


----------



## bassking (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Abziehen, mehlieren und in Butter braten- ist ein prima Abendessen.

Die Verwendung von Edelfischen als Köder ist in Deutschland verboten ! (Ausnahmen bitte hier posten, kenne ich nämlich nicht !).

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Haben gestern zu zweit 4 Aale (48,54,55 und 65cm) auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller erwischt. Kuriosum: Nachdem ich kurz zuvor abgerissen hab, weil sich ein Aal in den Seerosen festgesetzt hat, hab ich ihn fünf Minuten später (mit meinem Haken im Maul) noch gefangen. War der kleine. Als er dann noch zu bluten angefangen hat, hab ich ihn mitgenommen.
> Noch eine Frage an euch: Machts Sinn so einen kleinen zu räuchern oder wärs schlauer den in 3 Stücke zu schneiden und als Köfi für Hecht zu verwenden?#c


 
Den kannste du gut räuchern. Habe selbst schon Aale ab 45cm(ist bei uns das Maß) geräuchert und ich fand die kleinen 45er ließen sich auch relativ gut räuchern. Und das da nichts drann war fand ich nicht und die anderen auch nicht. Für eine Person(man ist ja eh nicht viel Aal auf einmal wegen dem Fett) reichts an dem Abend.


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> man ist ja eh nicht viel Aal auf einmal wegen dem Fett


ja???habe schon öfters 5-7 aale an einem tag verputzt:q:q


----------



## Kuschi777 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi 

Ich will heut abend auf aal gehn bei uns regnet es immer wieder aber es is dauernd bedeckt  ( Sonne hat noch keine 15min geschienen ). 
Wie is euer Erfahrung bei diesem Wetter. Ich meine das sie heute eigentlich schon beisen müssten da es richtig dunkel wird durch den bedekten Himmel.
Bitte um viele Erfahrungen.

Mfg.
Kuschi777


----------



## pike1984 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> ja???habe schon öfters 5-7 aale an einem tag verputzt:q:q



Hihi, dann hast ja gute 3,5 Meter Fisch am Tag intus. Mal hochrechnen: Des wärn dann im Jahr 1,28 km Aal. Gut, dass du auch mal was andres isst, sonst müsst man sich ja noch mehr Sorgen um die Aalbestände machen:q.

@All: Danke für die Tipps! Werd den Burschen wohl mit den andern räuchern.

@Kuschi: Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. Außerdem wars bei uns gestern zumindest ab nachmittag auch nicht anders vom Wetter her. Und gebissen hats ganz brauchbar. Also raus und Fangen!#6


----------



## bennie (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Kuschi777 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich will heut abend auf aal gehn bei uns regnet es immer wieder aber es is dauernd bedeckt ( Sonne hat noch keine 15min geschienen ).
> Wie is euer Erfahrung bei diesem Wetter. Ich meine das sie heute eigentlich schon beisen müssten da es richtig dunkel wird durch den bedekten Himmel.
> ...


 
ach, probiers doch einfach und lerne draus 

mehr als nicht fangen kannst du nicht :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> ja???habe schon öfters 5-7 aale an einem tag verputzt:q:q


 
Was wiegst du? |kopfkrat 

Das würde ich schon nicht mehr verfressen nennen. Bei uns werden nie mehr als 6 Aale auf einmal geräuchert weil sie sonst nicht alle werden. Ich esse höchstens einen weil mir dann wegen dem vielen Fett nach einer Zeit der Appetit vergeht.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> ja???*habe schon öfters 5-7 aale an einem tag verputzt*:q:q


 
Glasaale ??|kopfkrat 

1 Aal (ca:60cm) reicht .Bei mehr kommt mir das :v wegen dem Fett


----------



## Veit (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jep mehr als einen schaffe ich auch nicht.
Hatte eben mit Kumpel Nico 4 Stück (jeder 2). Leider gibts aber morgen trotzdem keinen Aal zu essen, da es alles bloß kleine waren. Als Beifang eine Güster.
Alles auf Tauwurm + Fischöl.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ist der Lebertran schon alle Veit?


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gewässer: DaV
Uhrzeit: 23uhr
Köder: Köfi
Raubaal: 65cm
-auf wurm haben nur die krebse rumgezuppelt


----------



## Elbfischer3 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gewässer: Elbe
Uhrzeit: 22:30Uhr
Köder: Tauwurmschaschlik
Aal: 66cm
Bemerkungen:
3 Bisse von 22:00-22:30. Entweder wars immer der gleiche Aal (obwohl beide Ruten gut 20m auseinander lagen), oder aber es war ne kurze, jedoch intensive Beißzeit, denn danach ging nix mehr.


----------



## Veit (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Karpfenchamp: So als der absolute Bringer hat er sich nach dem furiosen Start (erster Einsatz) doch nicht erwiesen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karpfenchamp: So als der absolute Bringer hat er sich nach dem furiosen Start (erster Einsatz) doch nicht erwiesen.


 
schön jetzt habe ich ihn mir besorgt. Habe extra 4 Apotheken abgeklappert. |uhoh:  Naja ich werde ihn trotzdem verwenden.


----------



## honeybee (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Heute bzw. 08.07.2006
2 Schleien.....31und 35cm -> Tauwurm
2 Karpfen .....40 und 51cm -> Mais
1 Aal ...54cm 22.20Uhr -> Tauwurm


----------



## Stefan6 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Fettes Petri an Euch,Jana und Ingolf #6 #h


----------



## Seebaer (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Stefan6 schrieb:
			
		

> Fettes Petri an Euch,Jana und Ingolf #6 #h


 
Von mir auch Petri Heil


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Stefan6 schrieb:
			
		

> Fettes Petri an Euch,Jana und Ingolf #6 #h


 
Ja *fettes Petri* #6


----------



## bassking (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Schön, wenn man gleich 3 verschiedene Arten fängt !
Petri !
Abwechslungsreich und lecker  

Bassking.


----------



## honeybee (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bassking schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, wenn man gleich 3 verschiedene Arten fängt !
> Petri !
> Abwechslungsreich und lecker
> 
> Bassking.



Danke erstmal fürs Petri @alle.
Lecker sind nur die Schleien und der Aal. Die werden nämlich nächste Woche geräuchert:q


----------



## Adrian* (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hatte heute morgen zwischen 2 und 3Uhr en kleinen Aal von 40cm als beifang beim Feeder'n gehabt...


----------



## Allrounder0873 (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin Moin,

Ich war gestern Abend an der Jachthafen Einfahrt Ortkaten (Elbe) super Abend gewesen 7 Aale zwischen 50 und 73cm
und 4 Dicke fette Brassen alle so um die 3Kg Marke. Alle Fische auf Tauwurm die beiden Aale über 70 auf Köderfisch ca. 3cm. Ein Zander ausgestiegen direkt vor der Rutenspitze auf Gummifisch aber kein Riese ich denke mal so um die 50cm.
Geangelt habe ich von 20.00 Uhr - 1.00 Uhr.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern an Dovenelbe!!Gefangen habe ich 3 aale und 2 Zander!!2 Aale auf Tauwurm und die anderen auf Köfi(5cm).Die Aale waren zwischen 45-67cm und die Zander 49 und 56cm!!Ein sehr erfolgreicher Abend,hat mal wieder echt spass gemacht!!Die Aale fing ich dikekt vor der Steinpackung und die Zander auch knapp vor der steinpackung!!#6


----------



## Holger (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hatte ein Super-Aal-Wochenende......insgesamt 15 Aale !!!

Freitag Nacht 11 Aale (zwei 40er, der Rest zwischen 50 und 73 cm)

Samstag nacht 4 Aale (1 Schnürsenkel, die anderen 3 hatten 50, 62 und 63 cm).

Alle Aale bissen auf Wurm.

Würd das bloß jedes Mal so gut laufen. Gefangen habe ich in einem unserer schönen ostfriesischen Kanäle. Als Beifang gab es noch 2 dicke Brassen in der Nacht zu Sonntag,


----------



## Kurzer (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bassking schrieb:
			
		

> Abziehen, mehlieren und in Butter braten- ist ein prima Abendessen.
> 
> Die Verwendung von Edelfischen als Köder ist in Deutschland verboten ! (Ausnahmen bitte hier posten, kenne ich nämlich nicht !).
> 
> Gruß, Bassking.


 
Es gab mal ein entsprechendes Gesetz. In der letzten Woche habe ich diese Frage an entsprechende Verbandsmitglieder und Fischereiaufsehen gestellt. Antwort:

"Ist der Fisch maßig und waidgerecht getötet, darf dieser als Köder genutzt werden. Vorrausgesetzt er ist nicht geschont und diese Fische müssen aus dem selben Gewässer stammen in welchem sie als Köder verwendet werden!"

Ich kann allerdings nur für Sachsen sprechen. Wenn Du ein Gesetzt diesbezüglich findest, stell es bitte rein!


----------



## drathy (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war auch Freitag Abend von 21.30 - ca. 2h mit nem Kumpel unterwegs, leider nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.

2 Aale von ca. 40-45cm und einen Schnürsenkel konnte ich fangen...das einzige Positive daran war die 100%ige Biss-Ausbeute... ;-)
Mein Kumpel konnte nur einen Schnürsenkel erwischen...


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Grüß euch,
war heute Nacht mit nem Kumpel ein paar Stunden draussen. 

Tom durfte sich über seine ersten beiden Aale in seiner Anglerlaufbahn freuen. 81cm und 2,5Pfd und dazu noch ein 60er. Beide auf Wurm.

Ich hatte auch etwas Glück und konnte nen 83er mit 2 Pfd auf Köderfisch anlanden. War ganz schön hungrig der Bursche.... hatte noch nen unverdauten Krebs im Magen 

Besonderheiten? 
1. Schaut mal auf die Mondphase - wir haben fast Vollmond (heute nacht ist´s soweit)
2. Alle Bisse kamen auf Köder *ohne* Lockstoff - fragt mich nicht warum...


----------



## Holger (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So, hier nochmal das Bild von meinen Aalen am Freitag. Gefangen habe ich 11, aber 1 war zu klein und 1 is auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen....is halt nur ein Handy-Pic. |supergri


----------



## bennie (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

an alle Aalbändiger, dickes Petri!


----------



## bassking (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo Kurzer- Danke für Deine Erklärungen !

Ich verwende aber keine maßigen Edelfische als Köder- ist mir zu Schade !

Entweder sie fallen vom Haken |supergri  oder sie werden gegessen !

Werde unseren Gewässerwart (NRW) mal fragen- ich denke, wenn man bei uns einen Aal als Köfi nimmt, ist man schnell raus aus dem Verein !

Franz: Petri zu euren schönen Fängen !

Wie lange lässt du eigentlich Abziehen wenn der Biss auf Köfi kommt?

Bassking.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



> Wie lange lässt du eigentlich Abziehen wenn der Biss auf Köfi kommt?



... nach Gefühl... im Fluss, wenns keine Hindernisse gibt so 2-3 Minuten.... wenn Hindernisse da sind, fisch ich nur mit Fetzen und schlag dann nach dem der Aal. das 2. mal Schnur genommen hat an... dauert meist 30-40 Sekunden.
kommt auch immer drauf an, wie heftig der Biss ist, wie groß der Haken, wie groß der Köfi usw.


----------



## Kurzer (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bassking schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kurzer- Danke für Deine Erklärungen !
> 
> Ich verwende aber keine maßigen Edelfische als Köder- ist mir zu Schade !
> 
> ...


 
 Geht mir auch immer so :m


----------



## bassking (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Danke, Franz ! #h 

Kurzer: so muß das ! :m 

Bassking.


----------



## angelkumpel (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hey !!!
Konnte am Wochenende mal kurz einen schönen Aal auf Ansage fangen. Mein Angelkumpel fragte mich gerade, ob heut' noch was geht, und die Antwort war - ein großer Aal müßte noch drin sein - in diesem Moment verbog sich die Feederrute und kurze Zeit später lagen dicke 80 cm am Ufer.
Leider war der Aal schon ausgenommen, als er zu Hause fotografiert wurde !

Allzeit gute Fänge wünscht euch euer ...angelkumpel...


----------



## pike1984 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger! Da sind ja ganz schöne Kaliber dabei!
Ich sags euch nächstes WE ist bei mir auch mal endlich ein großer fällig|rolleyes.


----------



## jigga0 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ey Holger, da willst du noch zu uns kommen und einen Ansitz machen??????


----------



## Holger (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Holger, da willst du noch zu uns kommen und einen Ansitz machen??????


 
Läuft ja nicht immer so gut wie am WE bei uns. Aber wir haben im BVO schon ein paar Gewässer, wo eigentlich immer was geht...|rolleyes


----------



## Marc38120 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Boah, dicke Aale sind mal wieder von Franz gefangen worden! hoffe ich kann auch demnächst mal ein aal von 80+ anbieten......

mfg

Marc


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@holger: Vll. haben wir ja am Wochenende auch Glück und erwischen eine gute Nacht...abnehmender Mond, und das Wetter soll ja auch gut werden!

Wir werden sehen!!!

Bis Freitag....der Stefan


----------



## Holger (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @holger: Vll. haben wir ja am Wochenende auch Glück und erwischen eine gute Nacht...abnehmender Mond, und das Wetter soll ja auch gut werden!
> 
> Wir werden sehen!!!
> 
> Bis Freitag....der Stefan


 
Soll wohl klappen......denke, wir gehen wieder an das selbe Gewässer wo ich am WE die 15 Aale hatte, allerdings ne andere Stelle, da dort zu wenig Platz für 2 Männekens ist.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@holger: Da hätte ich auch schon ne Idee wo wir hingehen! #h 

Da kann dann auch unser Kollege die ganze Nacht werfen:q !

Und die Kleinen Fischchen müssen auch endlich mal nen Abnehmer finden....

greetz


----------



## honeybee (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Aal gabs gestern nur einen kleinen Schnürsenkel.

Dafür konnte Ingolf eine schöne Schleie und einen 63iger Schuppi fangen. Beide Fische auf Wurm....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

wie schwer war der karpfen!!petri heil


----------



## honeybee (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Junger Dorschler schrieb:
			
		

> wie schwer war der karpfen!!petri heil



Keine Ahnung. Abgehakt, gemessen, Bild gemacht und ab ins Wasser


----------



## aaler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ honey,

hallo... aktuelle aalfänge!!!


----------



## bennie (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

klasse Karpfen! ich fang die nichtmal gezielt ^^


----------



## honeybee (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				aaler schrieb:
			
		

> @ honey,
> 
> hallo... aktuelle aalfänge!!!



Ja Hallo? Wir haben auch nen Aal gefangen von ca, 40cm.
Kann da auch nix dafür, wenn die anderen Fische Beifänge waren. Und in zig Unterforen poste ich deswegen noch lange nicht, denn wir waren auf Aal aus.

Aber ich kann das natürlich das nächste mal machen, wenn es DIR lieber ist und poste dann die Karpfen im Karpfenforum und die Schleie bei den aktuellen Schleienfängen. Besser so? |kopfkrat


----------



## aaler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

nein, nein, basst scho!
Aba schön das du dich nochma gemeldet hast.

ich hatte es mit dem aal auch nicht überlesen... mir war halt grad so, OK?

best tom


----------



## honeybee (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> @ aaler: Gut reagiert! Hast gerade nochmal Glück gehabt. Die darfste nicht kritisieren, sonst brennt die Luft.   |krach:


Die ist Wagenschmiere......

Weis zwar nicht, was Du zu gackern hast, das Thema ist doch durch.|kopfkrat

Ich streue mal bissi Weihrauch in den Thread............

P.S. wieso haste Dein Posting gelöscht Veit?:g


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Na ich wollte mal doch nicht so fies sein. Über sowas kann ich auch für mich allein grinsen. *g*


----------



## honeybee (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Och Veit.......richtig großzügig.#6

Ich lasse mich von Dir auf so plumpe und primitive Art nicht mehr aus der Ruhe bringen. Genau...weil ich darüber lache. 

Man trifft sich aber immer 2x im Leben. Und meist trifft man sich dann, wenn es der Gegenüber nicht erwartet|supergri


----------



## aaler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

so, ich finds jetzt aba lusitig hier bei den aktuellen aalfängen" datt is absofort mein lieblingsthema.

erstma dacht ich "mensch wo is denn veit" datt hat orginal ne viertel stunde gedauert... naja - veit , ich mekrs mir, thx! war ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint und wer das dann erst nimmt is selber schuld. ich sach ja... mir war heut früh danach.

hättest du aba drin lassen können... dann hätt ich nich so lang suchen müssen

das mit dem 2 mal treffen is mir jetz nen stück zu hoch, oda wolltest du uns noch was erzählen honey? 

zu dem rest äußere ich mich bewusst nicht

auf dicke aale best tom


----------



## Raabiat (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> (..) Man trifft sich aber immer 2x im Leben. Und meist trifft man sich dann, wenn es der Gegenüber nicht erwartet (..)



Und dieser Spruch ist sooooo verdammt wahr!!!! Hab ich schon so oft zu spüren bekommen :q:q:q

Ähm, @ Honey und Veit:
tut ihr mir nen Gefallen und kommt mal zu irgendeinem AB-Treffen wo ich auch bin? Ich will euch mal live erleben:q:q:q

alles nur Spass, okay?#h

nur zur Vorsicht @Aaler: ich weiß, ich weiß, nur aktuelle Aalfänge....konnte leider letztens keinen erwischen.....die stehn woll nich so auf Wobbler


----------



## aaler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ rabit, okay okay, solltest nachts losgehn da läufts besser

und dann bitte auch nur bei mir melden wennde een hast.

apropos, ich möchte auch dabei sein beim ab treffen...

so, ende!

honey und veit bitte wieder.


----------



## tomkat (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo @ all

hatte letztes we meinen ersten aal 70cm und der 2. folgte am selben abend (50cm). den großen habe ich als beifang beim feedern mit maden erwischt . dann habe ich einen tauwurm spendiert und prompt kam auch der 2. einen weiteren habe ich wohl in den steinen verloren. da hab ich vielleicht zu lange rumgemacht!?

welche hauptschnur habt ihr beim angeln auf aal und welches vorfach und welchen haken ?


----------



## aaler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ tomkat,

das ist so verschieden wie die gewässer in denen ich angel. im normalen see ohne irgendwas ists ne 14er gefl., der haken je nach beißfreude und köder der dicken...

und das war wirklich dein erster aal??? petri dazu und weiterhin viel erfolfg.

tom


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ aaler: Keine Sorge, beim nächsten Mal poste ich hier wieder nen Aalfang. War in den letzten Tagen schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf die Schleicher, da ich das bei Vollmond grundsätzlich nicht mehr mache.  
Andere Postings müssen ja eigentlich nicht sein, manche lassen sich ja so schnell zur Weißglut bringen, da muss man mit sowas vorsichtig sein. Mir gings wie dir, es war mir halt danach. :g  

@ Honey: Schaaaade, dass ich mich da nicht drauf einstellen kann, hätte dir doch sooooo gerne nen Strauß Rosen mitgebracht. |muahah: 
In dem Sinne, immer ne ruhige Hand im Satzkarpfendrill!  |wavey:


Ich mir wird verziehen, dass ich gestern mal ein bisschen zum Scherzen aufgelegt bin. Glaube aber die meisten können soweit denken. :m


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich habe auch mal nen Versuch gestartet, gestern und heute ,also ich kann Euch sagen das kein einziger Aal bei Vollmond gebissen hat .Ich werde es nächste Woche wieder versuchen.


----------



## kulti007 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo,

also ich war die letzten tage auch unterwegs. 

da gab es aber nichts zu berichten. ein paar schnursenkel.

letzte nacht dann hab ich meinen ersten aal auf köderfisch

gefangen |rolleyes war zwar kein riese mit seinen 62cm aber ich hab

mich gefreut |supergri

bisse hatte ich drei. alle auf köderfisch. 2mal gleich wieder

ausgespuckt. und auf wurm gab es keinen zupfer #c

ich habe mich eh gewundert das es bei fast vollmond beißt.

ich werde übermorgen mal ein neues gewässer testen wo

schon 100+ aale gefangen wurden und

hoffentlich dann berichten können |rolleyes

mfg


----------



## aaler (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ kulti, na dann viel erfolg, hol raus die riesen

@ veit, also ich fand die auflockerung hier nicht schlecht und den tipp werd ich mir merken. ich habs ja auch nicht bös gemeint...

bin gespannt auf die nächsten dicken schleicher... werds wohl am freitag an ner neuen stelle hier versuchen, mal schaun.

ach veit, bzgl aalkiller hab ich noch nicht so positive erfahrungen gesammelt. weder see noch fluss. haste nen tip? vielleicht war mein lockstoff aba auch schlecht- der stinkt nämlich wie hulle... see- alle aale ohne killer - auch mal 9 in einer nacht (inkl. nem schnürsenkel); fluss (müggelspree berlin) - mit null, ohne 2 richtig schöne schläuche um die 80, die haben aber ordentlich rabatz gemacht. meine anwendung war: ein kleiner fleck aufm wurmdeckel und wurm durchgezogen... aba wie gesagt nix. denke mein killer ist schlecht geworden... mal schaun wassa mir dies jahr noch bringt. achso, 2 von 60 und 70 hatte ich auch noch auf powerbait/ braun, mögen sie auch.

am weekend probier ichs mal mitner bratwurst und das andere thema is jetz durch.

@ honey, mit begeisterung erwarte ich deinen nächsten aal an dieser stelle. und, wenn du von mir oder uns hier nen karpfen o.ä. siehst darfst auch du mal so richtig.... 

best tom


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wieso man hier keine Bilder von andernen Fischen reinsetzen darf 
Aber ist ja auch egal, so ein schöner Karpfen oder nen paar Schleien sind doch auch mal schön anzuschauen!


----------



## aaler (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ taker, heute darfst du wieder... oda hastes nich verstanden???

also her mit den karpfen!


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ aaler: Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass es an bestimmten Gewässern mit Aalkiller nicht so richtig lief. Hängt also scheinbar wirklich vom Gewässer ab. Sieht man ja auch an den Meinung hier im Board. Manche sind begeistert vom Aalkiller, andere halten garnichts davon. Den Schluss den man daraus ziehen kann ist wohl, dass man es auf jeden Fall mit Aalkiller versuchen sollte, aber keine Erfolgsgarantie besteht. 
Da Aalkiller momentan überall ausverkauft ist, hab ich momentan ein Fischöl von Fishing Tackle Max im Einsatz. Das ist auch ein sehr guter Aallockstoff hier an der Saale. Habe damit mal gemeinsam mit einem Freund 12:0 Bisse bekommen, dabei hat jeder nur eine Rute gefischt, die Köder lagen ca. drei Meter auseinander. 
Aber wiegesagt in den letzten tagen war ich wegen Vollmond nicht auf Aal. Heute oder morgen abend versuche ich es aber mal wieder, da sich herauskristallisiert hat, dass die Zeit von Mitte Juli bis Mitte August hier an Saale und Elbe mit Abstand die besten Aalfänge im ganzen Jahr bringt. Bisher bin ich mit der Aalsaison noch ziemlich unzufrieden.


----------



## Holger (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Veit

Isses denn wirklich so, das an der Saale bei Vollmond nix geht ??? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, bei uns läuft es bei Vollmond manchmal sogar besser als bei sogenannten "Topbedingungen", sprich Neumond.

Siehe meine Strecke vom Freitag, und auch Samstag war gut mit 3 Aalen um die 60.

Vielleicht solltest du während der nächsten Vollmondphase mal nach Ostfriesland kommen....


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Holger: Wenns nicht ganz so weit wäre, dann wäre das mal sehr interessant mit OFL. Hatte schon mal mit nem Kumpel geplant da ne Woche hinzufahren auf Aal, bislang hats aber noch nicht geklappt.
Zur Saale: Natürlich fängt man auch bei Vollmond mal einen Aal dort. Ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass ich einmal sogar 4 Stück hatte und es erst gebissen hat als der Mond direkt aufs Wasser geschienen hat. Das waren allerdings eine absolute Ausnahme, im Normalfall sahs bei Vollmond wirklich immer sehr schlecht aus mit Aalen.


----------



## aaler (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ holger - sauber! war aber auch bei vollmond schon oben an der see und da ging mal gar nix... leider.

denke mal das ist kein dauerzustand bei euch, oder? wenn ja dann gibt es ab sofort ne riesen pilgerfahrt... (man - volle autobahnen bei vollmond richtung norden)

@ veit, ich werds ja weiter probieren... mal schaun, vielleicht zieh ich ja noch den megakracher...

bzgl. deiner erneuten _proppagandierung_ *"Fischöl von Fishing Tackle Max"* kann ich wohl mit ziemlicher sicherheit sagen, dass auch dieses in naher zunkunft ausverkauft sein wird

dann viel erfolg, mal schaun was es bringt, ich hau mich auch am freitag wieder raus und wie gesagt, mal schaun was es bringt. ich hab auf jeden fall noch was von dem original "stinkezeug"

best tom


----------



## Holger (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Aaler
Nein, Dauerzustand nicht. Aber meiner Ansicht nach ist der Unterschied, ob eine Aalnacht erfolgreich oder schlecht läuft, nicht allein vom Mond abhängig. Es sind viele Faktoren anscheinend, wahrscheinlich sind einige davon gar nicht messbar. Wenn ich beim Aalangeln, welches ich seit 12 Jahren gezielt praktiziere, eines gelernt habe, dann das es keine Regel gibt. Manchmal beissen die Biester im März trotz Nachtfrost noch, dann sitzt du nach einem Wärmegewitter am Wasser und es geht gar nix.
Letztendlich geh ich immer dann los, wenn ich Zeit dafür finde, also auch am WE. Auf die aktuelle Mondphase geb ich quasi gar nix mehr, das hab ich mir abgewöhnt. Denn einige meiner besten Aalnächte hatte ich bei Vollmond.....

@ Veit
Joar, is nen Stückel zu fahren. Und da Aale launisch sind, kann man trotz des sehr guten Bestandes hier bei uns auch nie was einplanen. Könnt ja mal im Herbst kommen, da geht es dann mit Zander los. Hauptsächlich mit GuFi.....mit Zandern seid ihr ja nicht so extrem gesegnet bei euch, oder ???


----------



## aaler (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ holger,

na da schau dir aba mal den feinen elbe-zander neben veit an...!! der ist doch wohl weltklasse.

ich bin beim zandern aber gern dabei.

ups

best tom


----------



## Holger (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				aaler schrieb:
			
		

> @ holger,
> 
> na da schau dir aba mal den feinen elbe-zander neben veit an...!! der ist doch wohl weltklasse.
> 
> ...


 
Weiß ich, der ist echt Weltklasse. Ich meinte damit eher die Masse als die Klasse. Große Monsterzander hast du in vielen Gewässern, aber ebend keinen guten Bestand. Ich weiß von Veits Berichten ja auch, das er sehr lang angeln muß um Zander zu fangen. Wels und vor allem Hecht sind wohl häufiger.

Klar, komm vorbei zum GuFi-Angeln. Ab Mitte / Ende September gehts wieder los an OFL's Kanälen.......von Braunschweig isses ja auch nich mehr so weit....


----------



## John Doe12 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So ich melde mich hier auch mal wieder zu Wort

Holger kann ich nur Recht geben,hier habe ich die letzten Jahre wahre Sternstunden bei Vollmond gehabt und daher gebe ich weder was nach Wind noch Mond,machs halt so wie es passt von der Zeit und da kann ich nicht auch noch den Mond oder sonstiges beachten

Aalangeln war ich noch nicht so oft dieses Jahr,aber ein paar Aale hatten wir schon jedes mal dabeivon 30 bis 70 cm also die ganze Palette,mehr kleine als letztes Jahr i.M. aber das wird schon noch.

Am WE gehts wieder los und mal schauen vll. sieht man sich ja irgendwo am Kanal Holger und Stefan

Petri Heil allen zu den bisherigen und kommenden Fängen.

Martin


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Holger: Ja würde ich sehr gerne mal in Angriff nehmen mit den Zandern. Können ja mal zu gegebener Zeit nen Termin ausmachen. Fänd ich echt cool! Ist hier an der Saale echt nicht so toll mit den Stachelrittern. Klar fängt man immermal einen oder zwei, aber oft eben auch garnix und insbesondere ist es sehr stark von Wetter und Wasserstand abhängig. 
An der Elbe ist es natürlich wesentlich besser, muss man sich aber halt auch erstmal einarbeiten mit Stellen usw. Werde ich aber in den nächsten Wochen mal machen.


----------



## aaler (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ veit, hallo aalfänge!!! 

an die elbe würde ich auch gern mal... is ja nich ganz soweit wie ofl. vielleicht erst elbe und dann ofl.

mal schaun wer nach dem we den dicksten hat (aal mensch)...

tom


----------



## angelkumpel (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hey Jana !!!

Ich wollte nur mal im Hintergrund bemerken, daß man beim Aalangeln versehentlich gefangene Fische auch posten sollte - immerhin ist das Angeln immer mit Überaschungen verbunden.


----------



## pike1984 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				aaler schrieb:
			
		

> @ veit, hallo aalfänge!!!
> 
> an die elbe würde ich auch gern mal... is ja nich ganz soweit wie ofl. vielleicht erst elbe und dann ofl.
> 
> ...



Mönnsch, jetz aba! Wo isn bitte der Aal in deinem Posting?#d

Hab heut übrigens wieder einen mit 2,57m erwischt aber meine Kamera is leider kaputt:q.
Siehst du? So muss ein Posting in diesem Thread aussehn.


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So war an der Saale mit "Angelopa" Dietmar und muss leider ne ganz traurige Geschichte erzählen. Dietmar hätte fast einen Beifang gehabt! #t  Und es tut mir sowas von leid, dass er ihn nicht landen konnte. :c  Gegen 23 Uhr zog seine mit einzelnem Tauwurm beköderte Angel "los". Er setze den Anhieb und meinte gleich "Das ist ein Karpfen!" Er stand dann da und drillte wie verrückt und nach etwa zehn Minuten zeigte sich, der Bursche dann kurz vor uns. Es war ein Wels von schätzungsweise 1 - 1,20 m. Ich war schon bereit zur Landung ein Stück ins warme Wasser reingewatet, doch der schon sichergeglaubte Wels legte nochmal eine flotte Flucht hin und dann passierte es. - Das 25er vorfach machte Peng! Der Dietmar macht sich aus sowas  normalerweise immer nicht soviel, aber diesmal war er wirklich ganz schön geknickt. Ich hätte mich sowas von gefreut für meinen 65jährigen Angelkumpel, der im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Glücksrittern, die bei solchen Drills einfach bloß mehr Glück haben, all meinen anderen Angelfreunden von Anfang an sympatisch war. Wir hätten ihm seinen ersten maßigen Wels alle mehr als gegönnt, denn er hat ihn wirklich verdient. Einfach bloß schade!
Naja ich habe dann nach einen etwa 50er *Aal*  gefangen, aber der Abend war wirklich versaut auch für mich.


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ aaler: Wenn du Bock hast, lad ich dich zum Elbaalangeln an ne sehr gute Stelle ein. Im August! In Magdeburg! Dürfte doch machbar sein da von Braunschweig mal rumzukommen oder?  Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## aaler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ all, ja jut is... manno...
@ veit, für deinen kollegen tuts mir echt leid... wenns wirklich der erste war, ouh man! aber, weiter gehts - auch für "angelopa". und, glückwunsch zu deiner megaschlange 

tom


----------



## honeybee (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Datum: 12.07.2006
  Wann: 20:30 Uhr bis 01:00 Uhr 
  Wo: DAV Gewässer 
  Beißzeit: zwischen 21Uhr und 00:30Uhr

Fische: 3 Aale, 1x 56cm der Rest Schnürsenkel 
Beifang: 2 Karpfen


----------



## jigga0 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei uns geht bei Vollmond auch nicht wirklich viel!!!
War bereits 3 mal auf aal los diese woche und hab einen schnürsenkel gefangen!!!!
@ Holger wollen wir mal gufinieren bei euch?


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> ...der im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Glücksrittern, die bei solchen Drills einfach bloß mehr Glück haben...



Musste irgendwie gerade an das Foto von dem 1,XXm Wels denken was du hier mal eingestellt hast (weiss jetzt nicht welches von den hunderten), den du mit leichtem Spinngeschirr gelandet hast.

Kopf hoch an den Angelopa, der Wels wär doch so oder so wieder freigelassen worden, oder nicht?


----------



## Holger (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				jigga0 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns geht bei Vollmond auch nicht wirklich viel!!!
> War bereits 3 mal auf aal los diese woche und hab einen schnürsenkel gefangen!!!!
> @ Holger wollen wir mal gufinieren bei euch?


 
Hallo Jan !!!
Komisch, das die Meinungen über das Angeln bei Vollmond so weit auseinandergehen. Der eine fängt, der andere hält vom Aalangeln bei Vollmond überhaupt nix. Ich bleibe aber dabei, auch in Vollmondnächten angeln zu gehen, da ich zu oft überraschende Erfolge in hellen Nächten hatte. Ich denke, das ist wohl gewässerabhängig.
Klar können wir mal bei uns GuFi-Angeln gehen. Du warst ja mit Tim schon an einigen Ecken "meiner" Hausgewässer, kennst also schon ein wenig die Gegend um Emden. Ich gehe aber zu dieser Jahreszeit höchst ungern auf Zander los mit Kunstködern. Da fang ich erst im September mit an, wenn es langsam aber merklich kühler wird. Da bleibt noch genug Zeit, viele Zander zu fangen, denn dann stehen die Jungs am Boden und nur da fängt der GuFi.
Ab September bin ich mehrmals die Woche am Kanal mit der GuFi-Rute, spätestens dann machen wir das mal. Aber du (und auch Tim) könnt gern mal vorher für einen Nachtansitz hierher kommen....


----------



## jigga0 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Das können wir auch mal in angriff nehmen! Hab jetzt bald 3 wochen urlaub!schlag nen termin vor


----------



## Veit (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Smellslikefish: Ja, wohl wahr was du da sagst. Ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte mich wirklich mehr gefreut, wenn Dietmar seinen Wels gelandet hätte, als wenn ich den gefangen hätte, habe ja oft genug Schwein bei sowas gehabt. Aber man kanns ja nicht ändern... Ich wünsche ihm, dass er bald wieder nen Welsbiss bekommt und der dann raus geht.
Den hätten wir gestern auf jeden Fall mitgenommen, Schonzeit ist ja nun vorbei und es gibt MEHR als genug von diesen Burschen in der Saale.


----------



## voice (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bin ein neuer lebertran-jünger...ist zwar schon 3 wochen her, aber 5 aale in einer nacht im rhein bei bonn war noch nie da.... alle auf tauwurm mit lebertran....
voice


----------



## CESA (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mal eine Frage an die Profis was das Aalhandling bei Untermaßigen angeht. Wenn beim Haken abmachen die Schleimer und vor allem die Schlängler ihrem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre machen, wie kriegt ihr sie dann zu fassen.  Kann man den Grip mit einem Tuch vergrößern, oder schadet das den Aalen auch sehr??


----------



## Palerado (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Am besten ist da wohl ein Stück Zeitung, aber ich weis nicht in wiefern das die Schleimhaut zerstört.


----------



## CESA (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Genau das meine ich. Hatte mir extra für den Fall mal so nen Spülhandschuh mit Silikonnoppen drauf gebastelt, asuprobiert hab ich ihn aber noch nicht, da ich nicht mehr weiß wo er ist. Hat jemand sich was ähnliches gebastelt und weiß ob es funktionukkelt??


----------



## meckes (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

#h servus an alle,

werde am wochenende zur lippe fahren, auf aal. werde mal mein glück mit dem stinkenden leberzeugs versuchen. 
war in der apotheke und wollte mir so ein kleines fläschchen holen aber es gab nur 1L dosen 7€, naja hoffentlich funktioniert das zeugs !!! #c
hab es mal mit leberfetzen versucht, aber leider ohne erfolg. 
meine besten aale habe ich alle mit dem guten alten unbehandelten tauwurm oder köfi gefangen, aber ich werde es testen !
in letzter zeit q wer die lippe kennt) ist es schwer geworden, ich brauche mal wieder einen erfolg !!!

@CESA: ich verwnde ein altes handtuch dafür, aale können das ab. wenn er geschluckt hat, dann einfach die schnur so knapp wie es geht abschneiden, den haken :ver wieder aus.


----------



## meckes (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				CESA schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das meine ich. Hatte mir extra für den Fall mal so nen Spülhandschuh mit Silikonnoppen drauf gebastelt, asuprobiert hab ich ihn aber noch nicht, da ich nicht mehr weiß wo er ist. Hat jemand sich was ähnliches gebastelt und weiß ob es funktionukkelt??



silikonnoppen ? |kopfkrat nee glaub nicht !!! silikon hat doch eine glatte oberfläche, auch wenn es nur noppen sind aber das wird noch flutschiger glaub ich !


----------



## CESA (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ja, so Fugensilikon fürs Badezimmer draufgetupft. Das waren dann so spitze kleine Kegel mit ner Verlängerung. Ich werds auch noch mal ausprobieren und dann berichten. Hat ja immerhin den Vorteil das man nicht soviel Schleim abkriegt. 
Mit dem haken weiß ich, nur mit der Schleimhaut bin ich halt unsicher.


----------



## kulti007 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo,

also ich benutze immer ein handtuch.

hab aber gehört, das ein filitierhandschuh aus metal auch sehr

gut sein soll#c

mfg


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich nehm auch nen handtuch!!Aber von nem Filettierhandschuh hab ich noch nix gehört!!


----------



## Palerado (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nasses Metall dürfte auch gut glitschig sein


----------



## Veit (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wir waren heute wieder an der Saale. Erwartungsgemäß hat es aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen (starker Regen am Nachmittag) sehr gut gebissen. Dennoch heißt das Fazit: Menge topp, Größe flop.
Gemeinsam mit Angelkumpel Henni konnte ich 9 Aale fangen. Ich hatte 6 davon. Henni neben seinen 3 Aalen noch einen kleinen Wels und eine Güster. 
Alles auf Tauwurm + Fischöl.
Eine volle Räuchertonne gibts aber nicht, da nur ein guter Schleicher von gut 70 cm dabei war. Von den übrigen war der kleinste nicht viel größer als der Tauwurm (siehe Bild   ) bis gut 50 cm. Da wir aber wenn überhaupt nur Aale über 60 cm mitnehmen haben wir dementsprechend nur den großen mitgenommen. Desweiteren noch sehr viele Fehlbisse.


----------



## Dorschi (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei mir blieb es gestern beim Versuch!
Döbel und Welsbabys waren alles, was biß.


----------



## aaler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

sauber veit, petri, der dicke ist doch ordentlich... heut gehts wieder los.


----------



## Veit (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ aaler: Danke, danke! Aber Kleine fängt man an der Stelle immer von daher kann man das Ergebnis nicht allzu hoch bewerten. Hätte mir mehr Große gewünscht und das ist dort auch möglich. Gestern wars unsere eigene Schuld, dass wir sie wegen der schlechten Bissverwertung von dem einen abgesehen nicht erwischt haben. 
Aber wenigstens waren unsere nichtangelnden Kumpels endlich mal dabei, wenn wir was gefangen haben. *gg*


----------



## Veit (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Aaler: PS: An meiner Elbstelle wäre dieses Ergebnis auch bloß Durchschnitt gewesen und da sind die Aale dann auch größtenteils zwischen 50 und 65 cm, also keine Riesen, aber vernünftig.
Schaue da morgen mal tagsüber nach dem Rechten ähmm ich meine natürlich den Zandern


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jau Jungs ich wollte euch nur sagen, dass der Boardie Kelle und ich heute wieder einen Ansitz auf Aal machen!
Wir werden wuch dann morgen mal berichtn was wir so gefangen haben!
An alle die sich heute noch die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen Petri Heil!


----------



## drathy (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern Abend mal wieder von 22h - ca.2h unterwegs. Was die Quantität anging war es doch ein schöner und auch mein erfolgreichster Abend in den letzten Jahren. 7 Aale konnte ich erwischen...
Doch leider ist Quantität nicht gleich Qualität, weshalb ich 4 zurückgesetzt habe...die drei mitgenommenen waren auch keine Riesen aber gut genug zum Räuchern... #6 
Ansonsten hatte ich noch einige Bisse gehabt, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Köder war in allen Fällen Tauwirm + Aalkiller. 
Leider musste ich auch die Erfarung machen, dass die Wollhandkrabben bei uns so langsam aktiv werden...   Naja, so lange die Aale noch schneller sind, passt das...:q 
Interessant übrigens: 6 der Aale habe ich an exakt ein und der selben Stelle gefangen...da scheint irgendwas im Wasser zu sein (vermute das Ende einer Steinpackung)...insgesamt hab ich dieses Jahr ca. 80% meiner Aale an genau dieser Stelle erwischt...


----------



## Trader1667 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So melde mich jetzt auch ab.

Ich fahre heute Abend zur Aller. Bin in Oldau (Hinter Celle) an dem Großen Wehr.

Wer also Lust hat vorbeizukommen ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Trader1667 
Dann wünsch ich mal viel Erfolg. 

Werds heute Abend wohl auch mal wieder probieren.. Wetter ist zwar für Aal ziemlich bescheiden - zum draussen sitzen aber ideal :q


----------



## Marc38120 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich werde heute abend auch zum aal angeln an die oker fahren, nebenbei ein wenig grillen und die natur genießen!!!!!!!!! mal schauen ob heut abend wat beisst!!!

mfg

marc


----------



## pike1984 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern mein erster 70+, ein 71er Spitzkopf auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller um 22.20Uhr. Zudem hatte ich noch einen Schnürsenkel und einen ca.45er der mir wieder reingefallen ist|supergri, wie schade aber auch.:m Und Boardie Johannes83 hat dann noch einen fetten 69er Raubaal erwischt so gegn 12, der sich zuerst in den Seerosen festgesetzt hatte, aber dann doch als zweiter Sieger aus dem Drill hervorging.
Die dicken Schlängler hatten 682 und 718 Gramm. Fotos denk ich gibts auch noch demnächst.
Achja und ein Biber hat Johannes einen schönen Schrecken versetzt, als er ihm in die Schnur geschwommen ist und der elektrische Bissanzeiger ihn so gegen 2 aus dem Halbschlaf gerissen hat.


----------



## hans albers (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

moin..
gestern an der spree ( kreuzberg)
meinen ersten aal gefangen.
köder: tauwurm
versuchte sich erst festzsetzen,
habe ihn aber noch freibekommen,
hatte 48 cm...
naja, er schwimmt wieder.

greetz
hans

ps der aal war eher grau -weiss...
aber `n schönes tier
wo sind da die unterschiede(blank-raub-spitzkopf???)




aber `n schönes tier


----------



## meckes (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

komme grad von der lippe,  nachtschicht von fr 19h -sa  23h  mit köfi und tauwurm, mit und ohne lebertran oder aalkiller !!!  
aber da war NIX :e  mit aal oder so !!!

p.s fahrt doch mal zur LIPPE wenn ihr NIX fangen wollt !!!#6


----------



## drathy (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wieder einmal unbegreiflich: Gestern (siehe oben) 7 Aale und einige Bisse - heute an der gleichen Stelle von 22-0h nicht einen einzigen Biss!!! #q 

Wie kann das angehen? Habt Ihr ne Erklärung? Einziger Unterschied zu gestern Abend: Der Wind kam statt Nord heute aus Ost...und tagsüber war es hier vielleicht 2°C wärmer...

Ich begreif das echt nicht... #c


----------



## Marc38120 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...wie geschrieben war ich an der Oker auf Aal, angelzeit war von 21.30 uhr bis 23.30 uhr, gefangen habe ich lediglich einen Schnürsenkel von ca. 40 cm auf Tauwurm + aalkiller, natürlich durfte er wieder schwimmen....

gruß

marc


----------



## Trader1667 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Tja was ist dieses Jahr los?

Also ich war gestern an der Aller. Ich fischte vor einem Wasserkraftwerk in Oldau. Diese stelle ist eigentlich ein sicherer Aal Hot Spot, wo man eigentlich immer in den letzten Jahren nie ohne Aal nach Hause gefahren ist.

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img291.*ih.us/img291/4695/rutenuc3.jpg[/URL]

Gegen 19 Uhr wurden die Ruten mit Tauwürmern und DBs beködert. Außerdem wurden sämliche Variationen von Lockstoffen im laufe des Abends ausprobiert. Nur leider blieb jeglicher Versuch einen Aal zu erwischen ohne Erfolg.

http://*ih.ushttp://img148.*ih.us/img148/7932/ruten2yp0.jpg

Wie oben schon beschrieben, gilt dieser Platz vor dem Wehr als absoluter Aal Hot Spot. Ich bin wirklich nicht mehr aus dem Staunen rausgekommen als gegen 20 Uhr etwa 10 Angler auf der Landzunge zwischen Wehr und Schleuse saßen. Das bedeutete es waren insgesamt 30 Ruten im Wasser. Ich kam mir irgendwie vor wie beim Heringsangeln :q

Naja das Ende vom Lied war das an 30 Angeln nicht ein einziger Zupfer zu verzeichnen war.

Wenn ich mich durch die letzten Postings lese, kann ich wirklich nur sagen, dass es dieses Jahr mehr als bescheiden läuft......

Naja ich werde es heute Abend nochmal an der Fuhse probieren. Irgendwo müssen sie ja sein :c

Allen anderen Petri Heil


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				hans albers schrieb:
			
		

> moin..
> gestern an der spree ( kreuzberg)
> meinen ersten aal gefangen.
> köder: tauwurm
> ...


 
Raubaal(Breitkopf) frisst nur fischen und hat ein eher breites maul!!
 achja petri den fängern und nicht fängern!!


----------



## Student (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Junger Dorschler schrieb:
			
		

> Raubaal(Breitkopf) frisst nur fischen und hat ein eher breites maul!!



Der Raubaal frisst genauso auch Würmer...

Nur mit größeren Köderfischen wird man selten bis gar nicht auf Spitzköpfe treffen.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Da muss ich den Studenten Recht geben,ich hab auch schon mehrere Breitköpfe auf Wurm gefangen!


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Junger Dorschler schrieb:
			
		

> Raubaal(Breitkopf) frisst nur fische und hat ein eher breites maul!!


Du glaubst gar nicht wie viele Breitköpfe ich schon auf Wurm gefangen habe. Mehr als 100 auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Holger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wann: Nacht vom 14. auf 15.07.

Wo: Kanal in Ostfriesland

Angelzeit: 20:00 bis 05:30 Uhr

Wetter: leicht wolkig, WIND 2 aus Nord, ca. 12-15 Grad nachts

Angler: Stefan Witteborg, mein Nachbar und ich

Fang: 16 Aale (12 davon zwischen 50 und 66 cm)


Beifang: 1 65er Zander, 1 7pfündiger Karpfen, Brassen

Köder: 15 Aale bissen auf Wurm, einer auf Köfi

Fazit: War eine geile Nacht !!! Mehr davon....:q


----------



## Holger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*






Und hier mal ein Pic von den Aalen.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@holger: Es war echt eine geile Nacht...waren zwar gut platt als wir um 09.00 wieder in Lippstadt waren..hat siich aber gelohnt! 
Kann man auf jeden Fall öfter machen so einen Kurztrip!

Der Zander hatte 68zig...smile

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Holger (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @holger: Es war echt eine geile Nacht...waren zwar gut platt als wir um 09.00 wieder in Lippstadt waren..hat siich aber gelohnt!
> Kann man auf jeden Fall öfter machen so einen Kurztrip!
> 
> Der Zander hatte 68zig...smile
> ...


 

Dann hab ich ja mal wieder falsch geschätzt....#q  Aber besser 3 Zentimeter mehr als weniger.

War echt ne geile Nacht, schreit nach Wiederholung. Wenn nichst dazwischen kommt, geh ich Freitag wieder dort angeln. Es juckt schon wieder gewaltig....:q


----------



## bennie (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bei uns geht im Moment kaum was.... nur ein Schnürsenkel und etliche Winzbarsche...

ich glaube ich arbeite weiter an meinem Karpfenteich (der will geknackt werden)


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@holger:...Freitagabend fahren wir ja schon nach Holland...würde sonst auch wieder mitkommen...echt geil da!

Grüsse


----------



## Marc38120 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Wann: Nacht vom 14. auf 15.07.
> 
> Wo: Kanal in Ostfriesland
> 
> ...


 

Wow, von sowas können wir hier in Braunschweig und umgebung nur träumen. 16 Aale in einer nacht, respekt! aber die kanäle bei euch sind ja bekannt für viel aal, hab selber mal 4 jahre in Veenhusen gewohnt


----------



## Veit (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Holger: Aale Achtung! Echt ne Hammernacht! Petri auch von mir!


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Holger
Herzlichen Glückwunsch #6 

16 Aale, die wenn ich im Jahr zusammenbringe bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Trader1667 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wer noch Bedarf am Aal Killer hat sollte mal bei Ebay schauen. Dort ist er dem Anschein nach wieder verfügbar......

So fahre nun auch wieder die Aale ärgern.....


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

na dann petri!!Gestern nacht konnte ich an nem klienne geheimen Super Aalteich nen 78cm Aali gefangen!!Gebissen hat er um 23.10 auf einen 4cm Köfi!!Sonst konnte ich noch 3 Aale zwischen 54 und 61cm fangen!!Sie bissen auch auf die kleine köfis!!Man schade das ich keine cam hier hab(meine schwester hat sie in England)!!Aber ich will mehr ich denke so langsam fängt es an zu laufen!!Nach einem schlechten Start!!#6


----------



## voice (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

samstag von 17.30 - 3.00 im rhein in dollendorf bei bonn ...nix niente garnichts ...kein biss....
voice


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War heute auch nochmal Aalangeln: Nur ein kleiner (45 - 50 cm) Schleicher und 3 Döbel.


----------



## Holger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Im Moment läufts, aber irgendwann wird es auch wieder schlechter.....*NichHoff*

@ Marc

Ja, die Bestände sind an einigen Kanälen (gewusst wo) noch ganz gut, aber auch hier wurde es merklich schlechter in den letzten Jahren. Im Moment läufts aber auch wirklich gut bei mir, 25 Aale in den letzten 3 Ansitzen  (l. Woche Freitag 11, l. Woche Samstag 4 und jetzt am Freitag hatte ich 10 von den 16). Aber das läuft nicht immer so. Wenn man am Saisonende den Durchschnitt rechnet, kommt man auf 4-5, was aber immer noch gut ist.

@ Franz

Glaub ich dir. Aber wenn ich mir die Durchschnittsgröße bei euch so angucke......kaum mal ein Aal kleiner als 70-75 cm. Das is auch schon der Hammer, wenn jemand so viele große Aale fängt wie du....


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern bis kurz nach Mitternacht am Rhein in Oberdollendorf, nichts außer bis an den Haken abgebissene Würmer, den Nachbar ging's genau so, aber trotzdem, es war richtig angenehm kühl.

Möchte mal wissen, wer die Fische auf's Abfressen von Würmern trainiert :c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...das sind die Krabben...denen schmecken die Würmer auch!


----------



## Brassenkönig (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich konnte gestern zwischen 17.00-21.30 Uhr im Hamburger Hafen 4 Aale überlisten (ein Schnürsenkel, 2 mit ca. 40-45 cm und einen Guten mit knapp 65 cm) auf Tauwurm fangen. Ich hatte es eigentlich auf große Brassen abgesehen, aber gegen Aale hatte ich natürlich auch nichts einzuwenden #6 . Als Beifang hatte ich noch einen kleinen 20 er Aland

Hier 3 Fotos vom gestrigen Angeln:m 

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/7771/aal170706mn5.th.jpg

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/1450/aalausbeute170706xc8.th.jpg

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/3784/museumshafen170706kl5.th.jpg


----------



## Veit (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Brassenkönig: Petri Heil zu deinem Fang!


----------



## CESA (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wollte mal fragen, was ihr für Haken benutzt. Ich habe immer Fertigvorfächer gekauft und habe jetzt aber den Eindruck, daß mit den Wurmhaken die Bissausbeute äußerst gering ausfällt. Ziehe beim Angeln immer einen halben Tauwurm mit der Ködernadel auf,aber der Wurm wird bei Bissen meistens nur vom Haken gezogen. Liegt das an einer ungünstigen Hakengeometrie oder an kleinen Aalen??
Hat es schonmal jemand mir Circle Hooks auf Aale versucht?
Achs ja, ich angel in der Weser und der Elbe Raum Bremen/Hamburg. Ist also immer viel Strömung vorhanden. Wenn die Glöckchen klingeln gebe ich erst mal ein bißchen Schnur. Ist das überhaupt zu empfehlen?
Danke für Antworten CESA


----------



## Holger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich nehm die Gamtec Spezi Aalhaken von Balzer. Sind zudem noch recht preiswert, 10er Pack liegt bei 1,50 EUR. Als Größe nehm ich 4 bis 8.0,25er Vorfach Mono. Die 8er Haken im Frühjahr, wenn die Aale kleine Happen bevorzugen. Oder durchaus auch mal im Sommer, wenn die Schlangen heikel beißen. 
Jetzt werden wieder einige Spezis kommen, die ihre Haken nennen von viel namhafteren Herstellern, noch dazu viel teurer. Denen sei gesagt, auch ich habe früher viel Geld für Aalhaken investiert, um dieses Jahr fest zu stellen, das diese Balzer-Haken super sind. Eine besser Bißausbeute habe ich in 12 Jahren Aalangelei noch nie gehabt....#6


----------



## Holger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Und hier ein Bild von den Aal-Greifern.....gibts auch in der Platin-Version, etwas teurer aber gar nicht besser m.M. nach...


----------



## pike1984 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Genau die hab ich auch. Fisch sie in Größe 4,6 und 8.


----------



## CESA (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Die hab ich auch, aber noch nicht benutzt, allerdings in Größe 1. Haben sogar nur 1€ gekostet.
 Ihr fischt ja relativ kleine Haken. Hab aber irgendwo noch 10'er. Ich dachte wenn ich kleine Haken nehme, dann habe ich immer die Kleinen an der Backe, deswegen nehme ich sonst meist 5'er Haken. Fallen ja aber auch immer unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## jigga0 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Holger mit C nicht G



Die sind gut, die benutze ich auch! und die von Dega


----------



## bennie (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Die Camtec sind toll, 8er für Wurm, 1er für Köfi


----------



## Holger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

C oder G is doch pupe, will die ja nicht heiraten. :m 

Ich nehm lieber 8er oder 6er, das hat mit der Größe der Aale gar nix zu tun. Ich fing auch schon genügend Schnürsenkel von 30 cm auf 1er Haken, das schließt Kleinaale defintiv nicht aus.

Ich nehm kleine Haken, weil damit die Bißausbeute rapide ansteigt.....das allein ist der Grund.

Leute, die behaupte, durch Verwendung von größeren Haken könnten sie Minis ausschließen, belügen sich selber.


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...das sind die Krabben...denen schmecken die Würmer auch!


 
Ich denke mal nicht, ich hab immer Auftriebskorken an der Montage, damit die Krabben nicht daran kommen, wahrscheinlich würden die Krabben auch die Reste vom Haken ablösen aber es sind immer noch Teile der Würmer, die in Hakennähe sind, dran.


----------



## Holger (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Tippe aber auch auf Krabben. Bei Fehlbissen von Aalen ist der Wurm oft noch fast unberührt oder heruntergezogen. Nicht aber in Stücke seziert.

Wie weit vom Boden angelst du denn mit deinem Auftrieb. Krabben können auch locker 50-60 cm über Boden schaffen, hab es selbst erlebt. Wie die das genau machen, kann ich mir nicht erklären....;+ 

Mit Stabhochsprung eventuell....oder Räuberleiter....:q


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Kann natürlich sein, bedingt durch die Vorfachlänge und die Strömung dürfte der Köder so zwischen 10 und 20 cm über Grund sein. Aber wenn es Krabben wären, dann würde das ja immer passieren. 

Gestern abend waren wir wieder da an der gleichen Stelle, gleiche Montagen, keine angebissenen Würmer, nur 2 Fehlbisse und ansonsten wieder Schneider. Auf den anderen Buhnen sah es ähnlich aus. Wir haben dann um kurz nach Mitternacht zusammengepackt. 

Der einzige, der gestern erfolgreich war, war ein Kormoran, der hat sich nacheinander 3 schöne Fische genüßlich den Schlund runterrutschen lassen #q


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin,
gestern Abend hat mein Kumpel Georg nen 72er Aal gefangen.

Beisszeit: 23.45 Uhr
Köder: Wurm ohne Lockstoff

Ich habs mit Fischfetzen probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Donauhannes (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Durfte gestern nen schönen dicken 80er an Land manövrieren. 
War mit Freunden seit halb acht am Kanal.
Hatten mit 8 Angeln bis um Elf nicht einen verwertbaren Fisch.
Da wurds mir zu blöd und ich packte ein.
Gerade beim zusammentüdeln der ersten Rute schlägt die andere endlich aus. Anschlag und    !!
Das ganze mit 2er Wurmhaken und fein säuberlich aufgefädeltem Wurm.


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!


----------



## Holger (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Ulli3D schrieb:
			
		

> Kann natürlich sein, bedingt durch die Vorfachlänge und die Strömung dürfte der Köder so zwischen 10 und 20 cm über Grund sein. Aber wenn es Krabben wären, dann würde das ja immer passieren.


 
Nein, die Krabben sind nicht immer aktiv. Oft haben wir an Gewässern erlebt, das die Viecher aggressiv sind wie Hulle und am nächsten Tag nicht eine Attacke. 

Glaub uns mal, das bei dir zu 90 % Krabben am Köder waren...|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...ja die Biester machen vor nichts halt...#q


----------



## Brassenkönig (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern wieder im Hafen und konnte 6 Aale (1 mit ca. 60 cm, 1 mit ca. 55 cm und 4 mit ca. 40-45 cm) mit Tauwurm an der Feederrute fangen #6 . Neben den Aalen konnte ich noch einen schönen Aland von ca. 45 cm und einen kleinen Brassen überlisten.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...petri...schöne Aale...

gruß


----------



## Veit (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wieder super abgeräumt, Brassenkönig! Und auch Petri an die anderen Fänger!
Wir waren gestern abend auch draußen und hatte garnix. Wirklich ne miese Aalsaison dieses Jahr für mich...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War letzten Samstag von 22 Uhr bis 2 Uhr draußen und ich konnte 3 Aale bis 45cm und mein Vater 2 bis 46cm landen. Sie durften alle wieder schwimmen. Die Größen waren diesmal wirklich schlecht. Es war auch nur ein untermaßiger Aal dabei der für seine Größe wirklich dick war. Aber er war halt ein paar cm zu kurz. Mal gucken ob demnächst mal wieder ein Schlängler von 55+ an die Angeln geht.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ja die alle laufen dieses jahr nicht wirklich!!Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!:m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Naja hatte jetzt bei 2 Ansitzen 4 Aale. Es hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## USA (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

mit was angelt ihr den auf AAL??


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Selbstverständlich mit dem guten alten Tauwurm.


----------



## USA (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ok ...dann geh ich am freitag auch mal auf die reise...


----------



## Schnyder (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Juchuuu und ich fahr Sonntag Nacht zum 1sten Aalangeln dieses Jahr!!!Kann mir einer Tips geben und zwar Köder knapp unter der Oberfläche oder auf Grund???......die Methode bei mir ist ganz simpel....Knicklichtpose....entsprechend bebleit und Vorfach+6er Haken..Köder Tauwurm bzw.Tauwurmschaschlik...werde die Köder in der Nähe von Krautfeldern ablegen...da unser Ufer an bestimmten Stellen Krautfelder hat oder soll ich die Köder an die Steinpackung ablegen?..........danke für alle Tips....gruß euer Schnyder

P.S.Der See beherbergt über große Aale.ab ca 65+...kleine Aale bzw.Massenfänge schließe ich aus..!!!


----------



## CESA (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern hats geklappt. Einen 70'er mit 600gr und ein 46'er, der in die Pfanne kommt. Hatte zwar wieder ein schlechte Bißausbeute, aber der 70'er war bisher der größte den ich hatte.:m


----------



## mightyeagle69 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Zählen da auch Raubaale dazu oder nur Spitzköpfe???
Also bei uns im Main geht man gut mit kleinen rotaugen (4-6cm)
auf grund für Raubaal und zwar nicht weit raus sondern eher 10-15 meter in den Strom das ist völlig ausreichend!!!Das schöne daran iss das  man jederzeit einen schönen Zander  nebenbei ergattern kann |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Cheers sacht MightyEagle

PS: CESA find ich gut Wohnst in Bremen aber der Äppler is dabei,
gibt halt doch NIX BESSERES bei diesen Temp......Gelle :#2::#2:


----------



## CESA (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So isses. Bin eigentlich Frankfurter Bub. Aber hier im Norden sind das ja alles Kostverächter, das Stöffsche is hier kaum zu bekomme.
Das war nach nem Eintracht Spiel in Hamburg(als wir das letzte mal abgestiegen sind  ). Die Aktion hieß:"Frau Rauscher meets St. Pauli", und war in so einer St. Pauli Fankneipe. Da gabs diese Gläser.
Ich hab da mal ne Frage schreib dir kurz ne Pm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gestern nacht 5 aale,aber alles nur zwischen 40-50cm.dürfen weiterwachsen.

das komische:
3 bissen auf mais an der feederute die mit futterkorb auf karpfen ausgelegt war!!!!!bzw an der hartmaiskette!!!
da legt man 1 ruten mit tauli und 2 mit mais und fängt auf mais mehr aale#q #q 

wenn mir das einer erklären kann wär ich dankbar!
ach ja,natürlich haben die 3 am mais voll geschluckt(trotz selbsthakmontage!!!!!!!),
die am tauli hingen vorne im maul und der haken konnte gelöst werden,bei den anderen half nur cut.#c #c 

demnächste fang ich noch einen auf frolic oder wie?????


----------



## Benny1982 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> demnächste fang ich noch einen auf frolic oder wie?????



Jo sobalds Frolic mit Fischgeschmack gibt oder gibts das sogar schon? #6

Petri zu den Fängen auch wenns keine Rießen waren! Bei uns hier hatte ich die letzten 3 Wochen auf Aal nicht einen Zupfer :cevtl sollte ichs mal mit Mais probieren :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

joah der aal ist schlecht dieses jahr letze nacht 9std am Wasser und 2 Schnürsenkel!!Beide auf Tauwurm mit AAlkiller


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Benny1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo sobalds Frolic mit Fischgeschmack gibt oder gibts das sogar schon? #6
> 
> Petri zu den Fängen auch wenns keine Rießen waren! Bei uns hier hatte ich die letzten 3 Wochen auf Aal nicht einen Zupfer :cevtl sollte ichs mal mit Mais probieren :q



tu das,vergiss nicht den futterkorb und selbsthakmontage!!
als beifang wartet dann eventuell n karpfen!!

tip dicht am ufer im see,ich hatte nur im flachwasser auf tauli bisse(unter 50 cm tief),tiefer ging auf wurm nix.
der mais lag auf ca 1,5 mter tiefe,aber auch noch im uferbreich,ansonsten ahben wir so ca 4 meter tiefe.
ich denke mal der sauerstoffgehalt gibt den fischen zu kämpfen


----------



## Trader1667 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nachtrag von Montag

Datum: 17.7.2006
 Wann: 20:00 Uhr bis 24:00 Uhr 
 Wo: Fuhse zwischen Dollbergen und Oelerse
 Montage: Gurndmontage mit Feederboom und Tauwurm
Luft: 30 Grad später ca 15 Grad
Wasser: PI Warm 
 Beißzeit: zwischen 20:30Uhr und 24Uhr
 Fisch:    1 Aal 72 cm 
           Beifang 4 Barsche zwischen 19 und 37 cm

Gerade in der Zeit vorm dunkel werden sehr heftige Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Ich tippe aber mal auf Barsche

Heute habe wir eigentlich wirkliche Bilderbuchbedingungen. Mond, Luftruck alles stimmt........

Mal schauen was der Abend so bring fahre heute wieder definitiv#h


----------



## Marc38120 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Guten abend zusammen!!!!!

Bei uns in braunschweig gewittert und regnet es eben, hab mich dazu entschlossen das ich heute noch zum aal angeln fahre, gewässer ist ein kleiner graben mit ca. 1,0 - 1,5 m breite, tief ist er nur von 0,30cm bis 1,20m. 
Letztes Jahr konnte ich dort zumindest einige aale fangen.

Ihr hört von mir 

gruß

marc


----------



## Benny1982 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Guten Morgen 

War gestern mit nem Kollegen los doch von Aalen keine Spur.:c

Ein einziger richtiger Biss gegen 0:00 Uhr, bei dem der Aitel den Köderfisch so gepackt hat und loszischte dass der einhänge Bissanzeiger direkt an uns vorbeiflog |uhoh:

Das Kerlchen hatte ca. 55cm und durfte direkt weiter schwimmen.

Heute gehts nochmal los und diesmal mit Mais evtl. mögen den ja die Aale #6


----------



## Holger (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich wird es heut Abend auch mal wieder gemeinsam mit meinem Bruder an einem unserer ostfriesischen Kanäle probieren. Die Bedingungen sind nahezu optimal. Temperaturen tagsüber bis 29 Grad, schwüle Luft (Luftfeuchtigkeit an 60 %) und Wind aus westlichen Richtungen.
Die letzten 3 Male hatte ich ja allein zusammen gerechnet 25 Aale (11,4 und 10), da muß doch die Serie hoffentlich fortgesetzt werden. |rolleyes


----------



## meckes (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

#htag auch,
werde heute mal wieder mein glück an der lippe vesuchen.
hoffe das es heute nach langer zeit mal wieder aaligantisch wird.
sonst bekomme ich echt bald das :v


----------



## Marc38120 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gestern war leider garnichts los, nicht einen Biss, echt merkwürdig nach dem gewitter und leichten regen.

Werd es dennoch heut probieren, diesmal an einem See, vielleicht klappt es ja dort mal mit einem guten Aal!!!!

gruß und viel erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben #6 !!!!!!!!!!!

marc


----------



## Trader1667 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mir gings gestern wie Marc38120 es sah vom Wetter echt super aus und es war stock finster! 

Ich konnte keinen Aal nur eine Rotfeder von (JA KEIN WITZ) 38 cm landen!!!!!

Tja die Aaljagd geht weiter......


----------



## Marc38120 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Trader1667 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja die Aaljagd geht weiter......


 
aufjedenfall!!!!!!!!!!!! :q


----------



## USA (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Sers leud
War gerade bei meiner AALNACHT! War echt cool, natürlich auf grund mit fettem tauwurm und mit aallockmittel nachgeholfen...drei stunden lang ging nix, nur ein paar kleine bisse, doch um ca. 11:30 dann ein sher brutaler biss beim ansch lag war mir klar es ist ein aal! Schnell an landungsstelle gezogen doch dann verhederte sich der kescher meines kumpels in einem ast(WIE DOOOOFFF)#q#q#q, so der aal(ca.80cm) klkemmte sich nun an eine unterwasserwurzel nur 50cm vom land entfernt doch...plötzlich war der druck weg#q#q#q:c !!!   Der große AAL hatte den knoten und die schnur durchbissen:c:c#d    so ärgerlich...menno dad wär mein erster großer aal dieses jahr gewesen.......
ABER ich werde mich dort sehr bald weider auf die pirsch machen udn wenns sein muss mit stahlvorfach!


----------



## USA (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Sers leud
War gerade bei meiner AALNACHT! War echt mies, natürlich auf grund mit fettem tauwurm und mit aallockmittel nachgeholfen...drei stunden lang ging nix, nur ein paar kleine bisse, doch um ca. 11:30 dann ein sher brutaler biss beim ansch lag war mir klar es ist ein aal! Schnell an landungsstelle gezogen doch dann verhederte sich der kescher meines kumpels in einem ast(WIE DOOOOFFF)#q#q#q, so der aal(ca.80cm) klkemmte sich nun an eine unterwasserwurzel nur 50cm vom land entfernt doch...plötzlich war der druck weg#q#q#q:c !!!   Der große AAL hatte den knoten und die schnur durchbissen:c:c#d    so ärgerlich...menno dad wär mein erster großer aal dieses jahr gewesen.......
ABER ich werde mich dort sehr bald weider auf die pirsch machen udn wenns sein muss mit stahlvorfach!
tja pech pech#c


----------



## Student (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi!

Ich komme auch gerade vom Aalangeln und es ging gar nichts...okay, Gründlinge haben regelmäßig den Wurm/Made abgefressen oder den Haken geschluckt und wurden daraufhin teils ganz oder in Fetzen als Köder verwendet - erfolglos. Auch meine Kollegen gingen leer aus.

Mfg

Student


----------



## angelkumpel (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi !!!

Waren gestern an einem wenig beangelten Saaleabschnitt auf Aal! Wetter brutal heiß und am Tag massen Bremsen, deshalb erst sehr spät losgefahren und aufgebaut. 
4 Aale in kürzester Zeit ( 61, 65, 68, 71 ) und ein haufen nicht verwerteter Fehlbisse. Ein paar Güstern und Döbel waren abwechslungsreicher Beifang. 
Die Mücken haben uns widererwartend, gottseidank in Ruhe gelassen - sind warscheinlich schon in der Luft vertrocknet.
Probieren's heute noch mal etwas flußaufwärts - immerhin waren es voriges Jahr in einer Nacht 11 !!! Aale ab 60 cm bei 2 Anglern.
Allzeit gute Fänge und ab an's Wasser - es ist fast Neumond !!!

euer...angelkumpel...


----------



## honeybee (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Na da sag ich doch mal dickes Petri @Angelkumpel #6

Wir wollen heute auch mal wieder los. Mal sehen was so geht oder auch nicht geht.:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

tja von mir auch petri!!Bei uns läuft der aal aber nicht so richtig!!;+


----------



## USA (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

endöloich hatts geglappt....kaum den köder aufm grund verankert schon einen schönen Aal von 73cm und 980g!


----------



## Jens 1988 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,
gestern war ich mal wieder Aalangeln zwei Ruten mit einemn fetten Tauwurm dann kurz vor dr Dunkelheit ein Biss! Anschlag! oh da hängt was am anderen Ende der Schnur kurzes Tauziehen und da war er 72 cm und schön dick,dick.
gruß Jens


----------



## Onkel Frank (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin
War vor kurzem am Kanal ( Stichkanal nach SZ ) und da geht im moment die Post ab , bei der masse an Kleinfisch ÜBER der Steinpackung!!! nicht dahinter . Der Große stammt aus der Oker , leider ist ebend Essig mit dem Aalangeln weil Würmer suchen bei der Trockenheit ist wohl nicht so sinnvoll :q .


----------



## 1.AVM (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo!

Ich fahre morgen zum Jugendzeltlager in sachsen anhalt.

da wird in jeder nacht auf aal geangelt - 7 Tage!!!

hoffentlich fange ich einen, mein kumpel hat schon 3 stück.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## bodenseepeter (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war auf Sonnabend unterwegs. Kein Mond, klarer Himmel, in etwa 20km Entfernung schöne Hitzegewitter. Ich war wirklich guter Dinge, mein Kumpel und ich zogen mit etwa 50 Würmern (mangelnde Absprache, hehe) los und waren sicher, zumindest deren Lebendgewicht in Aalen zu fangen. Aber es kommt immer anders, als man denkt. Obwohl wir rutentechnisch alles Erlaubte und etwas mehr aufmunitionierten, somit eine ordentliche Wasserfläche und unterschiedliche Tiefenbereiche von etwa 0,5m bis 10m abdeckten, mit Pose und Grundblei abeiteten, neben den Würmern auch Fischfetzen anboten, war alles, was unsere Bimmeln zum Arbeiten brachte ein gewaltiger Brassen, der so schleimig war, dass er glatt wieder in den See gefallen ist und diverse Fledermäuse. 
Fazit: 

* Über Wasser Fledermäuschen,
unter Wasser nur viel Gras,
schreit eigentlich nach Angelpäuschen,
aber das macht keinen Spaß.

Würmer baden ohne Fische,
die Hoffnung bleibt doch bis zum Schluß.
Doch was kommt heute auf den Tische?
Der Ausflug hat mir nix genutzt.

#c     #c
*​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war am Freitag mit einen Kumpel mal wieder unterwegs, von 19:00-01:00Uhr. 
Nachdem es in den letzten Tagen und Wochen doch sehr schlecht aussah in Punkto Aal lief es diesmal schon besser.
Ich konnte einen 75cm Aal "verhaften" und mein Kumpel später noch einen 85'er. Ein weiterer ca.45cm Aal schwimmt wieder. Köder war in beiden Fällen ein Tauwurm ohne jeglichen Lockstoff.


----------



## schniddel (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei uns an der Weser sieht es dies Jahr so aus:

Es Beißt wie Schwein, wenn das Wetter stimmt. Allerdings war von meinen 20 Aalen der größte 45 cm groß.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo die großen sitzen.#c


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin!!
Ich komm gerad vom 3 Tage Zeltlager zurück. es hat insgesammt sehr schlecht gebissen. es wurden mit 20 Anglern und Anglerinnen 5 Aale, ein 50er Hecht, 2 Babyschleien und ne Brasse gefangen. von den Fischen hab ich 2 48er Aale und ne kleine Schleie gefangen. Alles auf Tauwurm. auser der Hecht, der hat auf Köfi gebissen. dann ist noch erwehnenswert, dass ein großer Wels verloren wurde.


----------



## Marc38120 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute!

Ich war gestern abend mal wieder auf aalpirsch (Sonnenberg vom KBF). Geangelt habe ich von 22 uhr bis 6 uhr. Resultat waren 5 Aale bis 3 Uhr. Um 4 uhr kam noch ein Biss auf pose den ich nicht verwerten konnte. Geangelt habe ich mit 2 Ruten, je eine Grundrute & Tauwurm+Aalkiller (um 3 uhr auf Köfi ausgeworfen) und eine Rute mit Pose & Tauwurm+Aalkiller. 
Alle Aale haben nah am Rand und knapp 2 m neben dem Schilf gebissen. Insgesammt hatte ich 8 Bisse wovon ich 5 verwerten konnte, die Aale waren 49,50,51,51,51cm keine Riesen aber ausreichend für mein Hunger #6 . 

Am Abend zuvor war noch jemand ausm anglerboard dort (angel christian) der sagte mir das der Aalkiller am Gewässer super sei, muss dazu sagen das ich das erste mal an diesem See war.

Außerdem hatte mein Kollege & nachbar einen 72cm Raubaal mit gut 2 Pfund (unterarm dick) und ich bin kein schlanker  .
Er hat übrigens einen natur Tauwurm geschluckt.


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo zusammen!
Mal ne Frage an die Spezis.
Hat einer von euch schon mal mit Innereien auf Aal gefischt?
Z.B. mit Rinderleber oder ähnlichem?
Und hat einer von euch nen Tip bezüglich anfüttern auf Aal oder grössere Lockwirkung des Köders?
Wäre echt dankbar für ein paar Antworten.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Marc38120 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Björn W.(BW) schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Mal ne Frage an die Spezis.
> Hat einer von euch schon mal mit Innereien auf Aal gefischt?
> Z.B. mit Rinderleber oder ähnlichem?
> ...


 
Rinderleber ist ein guter köder für aal, anfüttern würde ich mit paniermehl abgebundendes Blut. fischmuss (fisch kleinschneiden und mit einem zauberstab pürieren) gefroren in einer form geht auch gut oder aber kleingeschnittene würmer mit evt bissle aalkiller benetzt #6 

gruß

marc


----------



## aaler (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hi marc, sauber und petri dazu...
biste sicher sonnenberg kbf gewässer??? wusste gar nicht, dass ihr da nen see habt??? oda warste an unserem?
an unserem sonnenberger lief bei mir mit aalkiller gar nix, meist alles auf tauis... beißverhalten ist bei uns aber ähnlich bzw. wie dus beschrieben hast... 2 meter vorm ufer, schilf etc... sonne´nberg geht immer!!!

tom


----------



## angelkumpel (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Björn !!!

Zum Thema Innereien ist als wichtigstes zu erwähnen, dass sie sehr schnell im Wasser auslaugen, ( im Fluß schon nach 10 min.), und dass mit ihnen vorher angefüttert werden sollte.
Ich habe es mal eine Zeit lang ausprobiert, aber selbst keine überdimensionalen Fänge machen können.
Meist wird in Schifffahrtskanälen o.ä. Gewässern auf diese Weise geangelt - vorzugsweise selektiv auf große Raubaale.
Angefüttert wird ca. eine Woche vorm Ansitz mit stark zerkleinerten Innereienstückchen (erbsengroß) in Verbindung mit etwas Semmelmehl oder Grundfutter. 
Geeignet sind am besten Geflügelherzen und die Leber von allen Schlachttieren(Geflügel, Rind, Schwein).
Das Futter wird an den geplanten Angelstellen dezent - 
(keine Massen !!!) - ausgeworfen - nur um die Fische an den neuen Köder zu gewöhnen.
Am Ansitztag selber angelt man mit angemessen Köderstücken (kirschgröße, Steifen) dann direkt, ohne zu füttern.
Wenn es dort Aale gibt, sollte das dann auch klappen.
Wichtig !!! Alle 15 min. Köderwechsel !!!
Trotzdem würde ich noch eine Alternativrute mit Wurm oder Fischfetzen auslegen, um sicher zu gehen, das es nicht am falschen Köder lag, wenn der Abend aallos bleibt.
Ich habe bis jetzt nur im Osnabrücker Stichkanal damit Glück gehabt. (3 große Raubaale um die 70/80 und ein halbstarker)

Viel Spass noch beim Ausprobieren !!!

...euer angelkumpel..

PS: Ich glaube, diese Antwort gehört eher in #c #c 
einen anderenThread, sorry !!!


----------



## Marc38120 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				aaler schrieb:
			
		

> hi marc, sauber und petri dazu...
> biste sicher sonnenberg kbf gewässer??? wusste gar nicht, dass ihr da nen see habt??? oda warste an unserem?
> an unserem sonnenberger lief bei mir mit aalkiller gar nix, meist alles auf tauis... beißverhalten ist bei uns aber ähnlich bzw. wie dus beschrieben hast... 2 meter vorm ufer, schilf etc... sonne´nberg geht immer!!!
> 
> tom


 
sonnenberg besitzt noch mehr Seen, wie den des ASV  
wir haben dort sogar 2 Seen, einen kleinen und einen großen insgesammt 18.3 ha

http://www.klubbraunschweigerfischer.de/88671/47846.html

hier sind Sie!!!


----------



## Christian D (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wollt heut noch spontan auf Ostseeaale gehen,war gestern noch n Kumpel am Strand  besuchen, er hatte 3 Gute! aber habe leider keinerlei Würmer im Kompost (sonst echt der absolute Wurmgarant) finden können, scheiss Trockenheit! Naja, dann wirds halt n gemütlicher TV-Abend.....:c


----------



## aaler (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hi marc,

hab ich dann wohl verwechselt... der asv see in sonnenberg ist auch zu empfehlen...


----------



## Holger (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wir waren am Freitag an einem unserer schönen Kanäle in Ostfriesland....

Von 21:00 Uhr bis 0 Uhr hatten wir viele Bisse und auch Aale, danach zog dichter Nebel auf und es kamen nur sporadisch Bisse.

Am Ende (morgens um 4) hatten wir dann aber doch 10 Aale gefangen, wovon 8 zwischen 50 und 64 cm und somit brauchbar waren......das familieninterne Duell mit meinem Bruder muß demnächst entschieden werden, denn am Freitag endete es mit einem klassischen Remis, beide 5 Aale....|rolleyes


----------



## Angelchristian (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Grüß dich Marc

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen 5 Aalen. Also war mein gar nicht so schlecht. Habe selbst die Nacht nur 2 Aale gefangen aber dafür 2 Raubaale. Am Morgen beim Regen habe ich noch einen schönen 20 pfündigen Spiegelkarpfen gefangen und halt den meter Grasi. Also war nicht schlecht das Wochenende.

Gruß Christian


----------



## voice (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich war am samstag am rhein bei bonn... beste bedingungen... gewitter und schwül... nicht ein biss an 6 ruten ....ich versteh es nicht...
voice


----------



## USA (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> ich war am samstag am rhein bei bonn... beste bedingungen... gewitter und schwül... nicht ein biss an 6 ruten ....ich versteh es nicht...
> voice


ja dad is nicht gut....kenn ich aber auch zu genügend#d
=> es gibt nioch andere auser dir die nix fangen...letztens am Vereinsgewässer fast 16h lang geangelt und NIX, wirklich kein zupfer an dem köder, und ein paar tage vorher noch 6 karpfen zwischen 10 und 16 pfund gehabt...TAGE gibts , die gibts gar net


----------



## Dorschi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern abend los auf Aal.
Ein 57er und ein kleiner Zander mit 47 bei mir und Linzi, mein Kumpel hat mal wieder einen fetten 70er abgeräumt.
Nach 11 war Schicht im Schacht mit Bissen


----------



## hans albers (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

moin..
war gestern auch unterwegs.
wo:berlin/kreuzberg/spree ufer
fang  : 1 aal 63 cm,
2 x fehlbisse
köder :tauwurm
ab. 23. 00 uhr keine bisse mehr.

hab ihn gleich ausgenommen und eingefroren,
nur die haut ist noch dran..
meine frage: vom kopf her abziehen???

greetz
hans


----------



## Dorschi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Warum? Ich räuchere ihn mit Haut!


----------



## Marc38120 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Angelchristian schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß dich Marc
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen 5 Aalen. Also war mein gar nicht so schlecht. Habe selbst die Nacht nur 2 Aale gefangen aber dafür 2 Raubaale. Am Morgen beim Regen habe ich noch einen schönen 20 pfündigen Spiegelkarpfen gefangen und halt den meter Grasi. Also war nicht schlecht das Wochenende.
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
Hi Christian, 
den pieper hab ich gehört^^ 
bin um 6 uhr in der früh abgehauen. 
Morgen ist neumond, da bin ich auch wieder für 3-4h in sonnenberg!!!!!!!!

Grüße


----------



## hans albers (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@dorschi..
ich ab keine möglichkeit zum räuchern..
deswegen :ab in die pfanne..:q
hab gesten schon probiert die haut vor dem einfrieren abzuziehen,..aber die sind so verdammt glitschig.

greetz
hans


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Danke an Marc 38120 und angelkumpel für eure Tips!!!

So hätte da aber noch ne Frage.
Und zwar, ist dieses Aalkiller von der Firma Topsecret?
Welche Öle, Flavours etc. bringen noch gute Erfolge?
Ich und ein Freund waren gestern Abend für ein paar Stündchen fischen und da hab ich auf den Wurm das Zeug von Ultrabite getröpfelt.Hat auch nen Aal gebracht allerdings nix grosses aber egal!
Wenigstens Fisch.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

also das zeug ist top,ausserdem noch so nen zeug von top secret!!Ich weiß aber nicht wie das heist,ist son aal drauf!!

Ausserdem noch petri#6


----------



## Marc38120 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

von balzer gibt es noch einen"powerstick" AAL!!!!

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/44c668e90011dfd1271dc33c7eaf0719/Product/View/69426&2E85&2E585


----------



## bennie (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Marc38120 schrieb:
			
		

> von balzer gibt es noch einen"powerstick" AAL!!!!
> 
> https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/44c668e90011dfd1271dc33c7eaf0719/Product/View/69426&2E85&2E585


 
vergiss den Schrott lieber und kauf dir von dem schönen Geld Aalkiller.... #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bin gerade wieder rein. Heute war es bloß ein 65'er Aal.
Aber in den letzten Tagen lief der Aal hier ganz gut, auch ohne diese "Wundermittel". Das Geld kann man sich getrost Sparen und in Sinnvolles Angegerät investieren!!


----------



## Angel Andi (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War am Mittwoch das erstemal auf Aal, bei uns an der Spree. So gegen 23 uhr biss ein ca. 55cm Aal, man hab ich mich gefreut |supergri . Aber dann gegen 1.30 Uhr ging wieder mein Bissanzeiger und es kringelte sich ein 80cm Aal an meinem Haken  . Aber bei den Zweien ist es aber dann geblieben.
Eines will ich aber wissen, es Biss die ganze Nacht an den Ruten und es ging auch der Bissanzeiger aber immer nur sehr Kurz so das man nicht Anschlagen konnte. Fledermäuse waren das nicht. Sind das vieleicht übervorsichtige Aale oder andere Fische?


----------



## Student (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Angel Andi schrieb:
			
		

> Sind das vieleicht übervorsichtige Aale oder andere Fische?



Bei uns wimmelt es gerade von Gründlingen und falls du mit Wurm angelst, sind Kleinfische immer mit dabei...

Der Kaulbarsch würde aber nicht zart rumbimmeln, sondern die Angel vom Ständer reißen. Echt faszinierend, wie viel Energie die kleinen haben - leider schlucken sie meistens unbemerkt sehr tief. Aber dann hat man wenigstens Köderfische, die keinen ungeliebten Beifang bilden - und gegen Zander oder Hecht spricht ja nun auch nichts.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Angel Andi (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ja Kaulbarsche haben auch gebissen aber da war es noch Hell und die haben dann auch gehangen. Aber die Vorsichtigen Bisse waren alle in der Nacht. Nun weis ich nicht ob es bei uns Gründlinge gibt, hab ich zumindest nochnicht gefangen. Vieleicht sind es ja kleine Gründlinge.


----------



## pike1984 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Das Problem kenn ich zur Genüge. War bei uns gestern und die letztem Male immer dasselbe. Zig Bisse und kaum Verwertbares. Gestern sprang nur ein mickriger ca.45er bei zwei Leuten raus. Dann noch drei Fische abgekommen, wie auch schon letzte Woche einer. Einer auf Tauwurm, der andere auf Köfi und noch einer der sich festgesetzt hatte und meinen Kumpel zum abriss zwang#q. War wohl nicht unser Tag#c. Ich glaub schon, dass das Aalbisse sind. Wir haben erstens immer Aalkiller dran und zweitens auch des öfteren so lange gewartet, dass ein Kaulbarsch, Gründling oder ähnliches mal hängen müsste. Versuchs mal mit Wurmschaschlik, also mehrere 1,2 cm-Stücke aufgespießt, so dass du schneller anschlagen kannst. Hat dann auch den kleinen gebracht und letzte Woche immerhin noch einen 55er.


----------



## Angel Andi (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Na wenn das wirklich Aale sind, dann ist das ja richtig ärgerlich. Denn es waren sehr viele bisse. Ich hatte einen Ring mit Knicklicht in die Schnur und da hab ich gesehen das der Fisch den Köder immer paar Zentimeter gezogen hat und dann wieder zurück und wieder gezogen. Aber halt so das man nicht den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Anschlagen erkennen konnte. Ich hab 3 mal versucht anzuschlagen aber immer hing kein Fisch dran. Die zwei Aale die ich gefangen habe sind richtig abgezogen. Naja werde es morgen NAcht nochmal probieren.


----------



## MobyDicky (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag auf Aaljagd an einem unserer Vereinsseen unterwegs. Konnte gegen 0.30 Uhr nen 52iger verhaften, zwei weitere Bisse blieben leider erfolglos - beim ersten habe ich ins leere angehauen   und beim zweiten habe ich immerhin noch nen großen Ast mit meinem dreifach umwickelten Vorfach gezogen |uhoh: , so ab 1 Uhr mußte ich dann leider einpacken, weil mein Urlaub ja erst nächste Woche losgeht.


----------



## eöbzander (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War letztens mit nem Freund 3 Stunden angeln: 2 Aale im Schnürsenkel-Format und noch 3 Bisse, die leider nix wurden!


----------



## LordVader (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern mit nem Freund an der Elbe.War genauso wie bei euch. Sehr viele ganz zaghafte Bisse aber jedesmal kein Fisch.#q  Egal ob auf Tauwurm oder Köfi. Immer nur noch ein blanker Haken.#d 
Zumindest konnte jeder von uns aber noch einen Aal zwischen 40-50 cm zum Mitkommen überreden.:q 
Ich vermute einfach mal das die Fehlbisse vielleicht Wollhandkrabben waren.Die gibt es in der Elbe in Massen.


----------



## W.Balzer (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Habt ihr bei euren Fehlbissen auch schon einmal daran gedacht, daß ihr es mit Wollhandkrabben zu tun habt? die haben das gleich Bissmuster.


----------



## pike1984 (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				W.Balzer schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr bei euren Fehlbissen auch schon einmal daran gedacht, daß ihr es mit Wollhandkrabben zu tun habt? die haben das gleich Bissmuster.



Bei uns im tiefsten Bayern ganz sicher nicht. Hier sinds schon Aalbisse.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns im tiefsten Bayern ganz sicher nicht. Hier sinds schon Aalbisse.



Das es keine Wollhandkraben sind unterchreibe ich Dir gern. Aber woher willst Du so genau wissen das es Aale sind.|uhoh: |kopfkrat 
Die nicht verwerteten Bisse könne genau so gut von Kaulbarschen (und getrade die haben kein Proelm mit einem ganzen Tauwurm), Brassen oder ähnlichem stammen.
In was für einem/welchem Gewässer angelst Du denn?


----------



## pike1984 (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Fische in eienm kleinen Fluss. Und wir haben hier nachts noch nie was andres als Aale gefangen. Is halt meine Vermutung, dass es Aale sind. Kleinfische wie Kaulbarsch und Co. würden den halben Tauwurm(manchmal sogar Wurmschaschlik) sicher mal runterkriegen und hängenbleiben. Aber 100% sicher kann man sich natürlich nie sein. Egal- nach meinen Prüfungen gehts endlich ausgiebig und oft angeln und da sind dann schon wieder ein paar Aale fällig#6.


----------



## voice (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich war am samstag mal wieder auf aal....wie die letzten beiden male auch....kein biss nix null niente.... aber ich habe jemanden kennen gelernt, der letztes jahr über 300 aale hatte.... mit dem geh ich in 14 tagen angeln....mal sehen.....
voice


----------



## Leif (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				pike1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns im tiefsten Bayern ganz sicher nicht. Hier sinds schon Aalbisse.




Hi du.

Ich komme ja auch aus Bayern.

Es sind keine Wollhandkrabben sonder Edelkrebse und Amerikaner.

Selbst in den schmalsten Bächen habe ich schon bekanntschaft mit ihnen gehabt.


----------



## kulti007 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

mit aal scheint ja nich mehr so viel los zu sein. der fred

schläft ja bald ein. 

bin aber froh, das ich nicht der einzige bin der kein glück hat 

das wetter scheint ja jetzt fischgerechter zu werden. hab

jetzt urlaub und vielleicht kann ich ja dann ein paar fänge

vermelden.


@schleienwühle

was macht der havelkanal. bis jetzt hatte ich dort noch nich

so viel glück

mfg


----------



## Milano (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

#hHallo,
ich war von Freitag auf Samstag an der Sieg auf Aal; leider hatte ich auch kein Glück. Ausbeute auf Tauwurm und Köfi: 1 Aal (ca. 35cm) und eine kleine Nase; beide schwimmen wieder. Mein Kollege hatte auf  Köderfisch 3 richtige Hammerbisse. Der Köfi war total zerfetzt; leider konnte er keinen landen.
Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Holger (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> mit aal scheint ja nich mehr so viel los zu sein. der fred
> 
> schläft ja bald ein.
> 
> ...


 
Nee, im Moment läuft es sch****, und das wohl deutschlandweit. Is aber auch kein Wunder nach der Hitzeperiode....da es aber vielerorts sehr kräftig geregnet hat und zudem etwas abgekühlt ist, rechne ich bald wieder mit guten Aalfängen. Selbst bei uns in Ostfriesland, eigentlich für die guten Aalbestände bekannt, läuft nada. Aber wer wills den Schlänglern im fast kochenden Wasser verübeln...hätt da auch kein Hunger. |supergri 

Ich würd mein Popöchen drauf verwetten....bald gehts wieder rund !!!


----------



## MobyDicky (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Letzte Nacht hats mal wieder richtig gefunzt, 2 Aale a 60 und 55 cm, 1 Karpfen a 53cm und ein paar schöne Barsche zw. 30 und 35 cm. #h


----------



## bassking (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So,
nach etlichen Schneidern die letzte Zeit war ich gestern nach dem Regen kurz zum See- auf 2 Tauwürmer biss ENDLICH wieder ein Aal (Spitzkopf) um ca. 0 Uhr .

59cm. 325g. kein Riese aber der Bann ist gebrochen !

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Pfandpirat (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war letzte Woche von Mittwoch bis Freitag mit Zelt am Wasser.

Am Mittwoch gab es nach nicht einmal 1 1/2 h den gewünschten Aal mit 57cm, welcher dann auch in den Setzkescher wanderte.
Bis kurz vor morgens um eins blieb alles still, als plötzlich die Pose meiner Stippe abtauchte. Nach dem Anhieb machte diese Geräusche, die ich von ihr noch nicht kannte. |supergri Auf jeden Fall war schnell klar, dass es sich nicht um einen Aal handelte. 
Nach mehreren Minuten Aufregung konnte ich einen schönen 46er Schuppenkarpfen landen, der mir dann dummerweise wieder aus der Hand ins Wasser rutschte. |rolleyes
Eine halbe Stunde später gesellte sich noch eine kleine Brasse zu uns und das wars dann auch für diese Nacht.

Am nächsten Tag lief bis zum Abend nicht viel, zumal wir in der Hitze auch zu faul zum beködern der Ruten waren. 
Petrus fand das anscheinend gar nicht so toll, worauf wir am Abend und bis in die Nacht elf Brassen in unglaublichen Größen von 20cm fingen.
Einen schönen Run kann ich noch vermelden - hab ihn aber natürlich versemmelt. 

Trotzdem waren es schöne Nächte am Wasser und ich kann sagen: Es ist beim Nachtansitz einfach klasse, wenn man sich nur umdrehen muss und in Zelt kriecht, statt das Gerümpel im Dunkeln einzuräumen :m

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/8122/img0643smallof4.jpg



http://img191.*ih.us/img191/4159/img0645smallej0.jpg

Petri an alle anderen Aal-Fänger

Pfand


----------



## Angel Andi (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Wir waren gestern auch wieder unterwegs. Von 21 bis 0 Uhr ging sogut wie garnichts. Nur wieder zahllose bisse und zuppler an den Ruten. Aber gegen 1.30 biss endlich ein schöner Aal von 67cm. Ab dann wurd es ruhig, es zupfte noch ab und an aber es war kein verwertbarer Biss mehr vorhanden.


----------



## kulti007 (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

also ich war letzte nacht auch mal wieder draußen von

20:00 uhr bis 06:00 uhr |gaehn:

aber niccchhhhttttttsssssss :c

ab und zu waren zwar ein paar zupfer zu verzeichnen die aber

nicht wirklich brauchbar waren.

aber ich werde nicht aufgeben :g

und weiter kämpfen #6

mfg


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich werde es auch noch mal die Woche angehen,die Temperaturen sind ja etwas gesunken ich denke da beißen die besser weil es ja nicht so pi.. warm ist.Etwas Sauerstoff brauchen die ja schließlich auch.|wavey:


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (1. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass es mit Aalen etwas mau aussieht!
Aber Karpfen die beissen wie verrückt bei dem Wetter!
Aber leider keine Schlängler!


----------



## Steffen90 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

war gestern nacht wieder mal los. kein einziger zupfer!! nicht mal nen Rotauge!


----------



## Angel Andi (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern auch wieder los und konnte einen schönen Aal von 63cm landen.


----------



## bennie (2. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bei mir gestern auch nix..... komisch.....


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hatte es auch wieder einmal probiert ,einmal wanderte der Fisch in das Schilf aber was kann ich nicht sagen es war zu dunkel ,dann ein größeres Rotauge,danach noch ein kleiner Schuppenkarpfen.

Werde heute wenn ich Zeit finde nochmal losziehen mal schauen wie sich das so eentwickelt.
Allerdings kann ich sagen das im Gegensatz zu den letzten heißen Tagen es besser gebissen hat.


----------



## drathy (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War Dienstag los gewesen und konnte nur diverse Bisse von Wollhandkrabben verzeichnen - man habe ich einen Hass auf die Viecher...keine 5min hatten sie den Wurm gefunden, egal wo ich es versucht habe... Das wird wohl das erste und letzte Mal an der Stelle gewesen sein...

Freitag war ich auch unterwegs und konnte nur nen knapp 50er Aal erwischen...alles in Allem extrem mau die letzten Wochen...wie überall anscheinend...

Naja, mal schauen, was am WE geht...ich habe da Hoffnungen, da die Hitze ja nun (erstmal) vorbei ist...

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## pike1984 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Noch vier Prüfungen und 8 Tage. Dann endlich hab ich Semesterferien und der Aalthread wird wieder mit Fangberichten von mir gestaltet werden-hoffentlich:q. Es kribbelt schon gewaltig|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:! |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## drathy (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Dieses Kribbeln hab ich zu jedem Wochenende hin! #6 

Leider wurde das in letzter Zeit nur allzuoft schnell zu einem Gähnen, während ich dann am Angelplatz saß und den Schleichern nachstellte... |uhoh:


----------



## Trader1667 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ja ne ist klar Drathy..........ich kenne auch das Kribbeln in der Rute wenn es zum Wochenende hingeht 

@pike 1984 viel Glück bei den Prüfungen.........


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

und wieder einmal zurück vom Ansitz,
kleinere Barsche und eine kleine Schleie und wieder kein Aal.
Was ist nur mit diesen Schleichern los ?


----------



## Toeppi (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				schniddel schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns an der Weser sieht es dies Jahr so aus:
> 
> Es Beißt wie Schwein, wenn das Wetter stimmt. Allerdings war von meinen 20 Aalen der größte 45 cm groß.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo die großen sitzen.#c


 
Hallo Schniddel,
wo angelst Du denn immer an der Weser und mit welchem Köder?
Gruß
Toeppi


----------



## USA (4. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

WErd morgen auch weider auf aaltrip gehen...berichte + bilder kommen morgen abend-nacht


----------



## Stippi (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So, meine Flaute ist gestern Abend mit einmal verpufft:q . Erster Wurf gegen neun Uhr nen Döbel nach fünf Minuten. Keine zehn Minuten später hat es mir dann fast den Winkelpicker (für kurze Entfernungen super auf Aal) aus dem Ständer gerissen, anhieb und nen guter 60er kam in den Eimer. Nach ner halben Stunde wieder so nen Hammerbiss und diesmal nen 70+. Den hab ich gerade rausgehoben und dann das... Das Mistvieh schlitzt kurz vorm Eimer aus und ab ins Wasser #q Später kam dann noch nen 50er. Um 22.50 hab ich dann Schluss gemacht.
Gefischt habe ich in der Werra in ner kleinen Buhne (wirklich klein ca. 9 m*4-5 m).:g


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,

also wir waren jetzt den 3. Tag nach einander drausen.
Auser einen kleinen Kapfen konnten wir nichts am Haken verbuchen.

Geht der Aal im Rhein bei Rheindürkheim so schlecht????


----------



## Hechtangler123 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo, meint ihr es lohnt sich im Rhein Aalangeln zu geh heute?

Viele Grüße Dirk


----------



## Marc38120 (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich werde es heute abend zumindest auf aal probieren, bei uns hat es ordentlich geregnet und gewittert, später war es noch bissle wärmer, ideal, wie ich finde!!!!

grüße

marc


----------



## USA (5. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bei mir wars heud nix, auser ner kleinen 50cm barbe...
und etliche blöde döbel....
@stippi:
Ja die mistviecher schaffen es doch immer abzuhauen....das is sehr ärgerlich


----------



## Hechtangler123 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,

komme gerade wieder mal vom Rhein.....:r #q 
Das ist wohl auch es letze mal nachtangeln gewesen für dieses Jahr. Ich habe die Schnautze voll...
Mit 6 Ruten nur ein guter Biss sonst nichs!!!!#d 


Grüße Dirk


----------



## kulti007 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@hecht23

geb doch nicht so schnell auf. du bist doch nicht der einzige der kein glück hat. für mich ist das wetter schuld. 
ich hab gar nicht mit gezählt wie oft ich ohne biss nach hause gegangen bin. aber es macht mir trotzdem spaß auch ohne fisch.
und ich glaube die beißflaute ist bald vorbei.

mfg


----------



## USA (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich glaube die beißflaute ist bald vorbei...


 Ja das hoff ich auch schwer! Bei uns am Fluss geht schon seit wochen nix und am vereinsgewässer is auch irgendwie was faul#c....mannn wenn ich zurückdenke letztes jahr, an einem Tag gleich 6 karfpen gefangen, keiner unter 10pfund|bla:....und jetzt nichtmal ein zupfer#q...:c...dieses jahr hab ich erst 2 karpfen gefangen und einen schönen Aal, ich weis net was los is!?


----------



## Heiko112 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So langsam kommen die Fische hier bei uns aus den Quark.

Hatte gestern 7 Aale (einen untermaßigen) 
                   2 Barsche
                   1 Brasse
        und      1 Schleie.

Kumpel von mir 3 Aale und sein Vater hatte auch 7 Aale und ne gigantische Schleie.

Also so langsam aber sicher bekommen die Kameraden wieder  Hunger.


----------



## bennie (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

muss ja langsam.....


----------



## Hechtangler123 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,

ja trotzdem wenn ich immer an die Top-Aalnächte zurückdenke dann bekomme ich das Grauen.
Schreibt wenn bei euch der Aal wieder läuft. 

Grüße Dirk


----------



## Balko1983 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo

Konnte gestern Nacht 3 gute Aale fangen (74, 65,60)
in der Hunte:g Seit dem gewitter hier laufen auch die aale wieder.


----------



## Marc38120 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

petri zu euren Fischen. ich hatte gestern von 21 uhr bis 0 uhr 2 kleine aale die wieder schwimmen.

grüße

marc


----------



## Worrest-t (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Man bei uns läuft auch garnichts weiß, muss immer an letztes Jahr denken wieviel Aal wir dort rausgeholt haben war nicht mehr normal und dieses Jahr ist das nen Witz dagegen. Ich hoffe das die Aale wenn es kühler wird die ganze Nahrung die sie nicht aufgenommen haben nachholen wollen und es demnächst nur noch Fangmeldungen über 10 Aale pro Rute gibt. Man jetzt werd ich auch noch verrückt|supergri


----------



## kulti007 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hört sich fast so an als ob es endlich wieder soweit ist :m

hoffe auf mehr fangberichte, damit hier niemand den glauben

verliert |rolleyes

ich werde morgen auch wieder die gewässer unsicher machen.

vieleicht endet dann auch bei mir die beißflaute :g

mfg


----------



## Fischers Fritz (6. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hab meinem ersten aal am 2. 8. 06 im Balaton gefangen
Größe: 55 cm

Gruß


----------



## Stippi (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Geht ganz gut Momentan in 2 Stunden 2 Aale. Samstag hatte ich nen 58er und nen 61er gefangen |rolleyes


----------



## Elfchen_19 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Etwas verspätet gemeldeter Urlaubsfang (29.07.06) - dafür aber ein schöner Schleicher (mein erster, größerer in diesem Jahr) mit 70 cm Länge aus dem See auf unserem CP am Niederrhein. 

Er konnte dem angebotenen KöFi am Stahlvorfach einfach nicht wiederstehen - und vorgestern hat er geräuchert auch noch ein zweites Mal große Freude zu bereiten vermocht :q:q:q :


LG 
Eddy


----------



## Hechtangler123 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				Elfchen_19 schrieb:
			
		

> (mein erster, größerer in diesem Jahr) mit 70 cm Länge aus dem See auf unserem CP am Niederrhein.
> 
> 
> LG
> Eddy


 
Hallo,

welcher Campingplatz denn und wo?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## bassking (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi zusammen.
Also bei uns (NRW) beißen die Aale in den Seen zwar mäßig- aber regelmäßig !

Hatte gestern einen fetten 76 cm. Spitzkopf mit satten 910 Gramm |rolleyes 

Gebissen hat er auf 2 dicke Tauwürmer am 1er Gamakatsu-haken am 35er Vorfach.

Der Aal hat im Uferbereich richtig hart gekämpft...aber ich konnte ihn dank der kräftigen Rute und der Geflochtenen aufs Ufer befördern !

Ein Angelfreund hatte noch einen kleinen, maßigen Wels auf Köfi, der dieses mal für die Pfanne mitkam... sollen ja sehr gut schmecken !

Gruß und Petri !
Bassking.
P.S: Angeltiefe ca. 4 m (Pose) ... es war recht kühl, etwa 15 Grad !


----------



## Mühlkoppe (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

moin,

hier an meinem Lieblingsbach in Südhessen ist es wie verhext:
seit letzte Woche die Temperaturen gefallen sind, wollen die Aale nicht mehr beißen - dafür nerven jetzt die Barsche!#c

Bis letzte Woche konnte man jede Nacht den "Standard-Aal" ca. 70 cm plus/minus auf Tauwurm fangen. Wo die wohl jetzt stecken?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## bennie (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hm..... fast vollmond und sonne hier, also kaum wolken... geht da was?


----------



## Holger (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> hm..... fast vollmond und sonne hier, also kaum wolken... geht da was?


 
Klar, darauf musst du nix geben. Vollmond etc. sind nicht die entscheidenden Punkte, Luftdruck, Luftfeuchtigkeit und konstantes Wetter fallen da viel mehr ins Gewicht.



@ Mühlkoppe

Tja, wo sind die denn ???? In deiner Tiefkühltruhe, nehm ich an....|supergri


----------



## bennie (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

aber Sonne = wolkenlos = hell


----------



## bassking (7. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi.
Ich kann Holger nur zustimmen: bei Vollmond geht oft was !

Was  ich allerdings vermeide bei hellem Mondlicht und klarem Wasser sind flache Stellen.

Gestern schien der Mond auch sehr hell - mein Angelkumpel hatte alle 3 Bisse auf Köderfisch zu dieser Zeit !

Und wenn die Welse beißen, läuft auch der Aal... was ich dann an meinem 76er auch sehen konnte.

Allerdings biss der erst, als der Mond hinter der Baumreihe verschwunden war.

Andererseits ging auch ein dicker 2-Pfündiger Raubaal bei hellem Mondlicht in etwa 3m. Tiefe an den Haken- im Juni.

Sehr wichtig ist konstantes Wetter und die damit verbundenen
gleichbleibenden Wassertemperaturen (meine ich).

Was Gift ist, sind kalte regenschauer verbunden mit fallenden Temperaturen.

Dann geht höchstens im Tiefen noch was...auch hier gibts Ausnahmen: Wenn es vorher sehr, sehr heiß war und wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser ist, kann man nach starkem Regen gut fangen !

Übrigens erlege ich mir schon länger keie "Regeln" mehr auf (Vollmond und so).

Zu oft hatte man "gegen die Regel" doch schöne Erfolge.. und saß allein am Wasser, weil---es beißt ja nix :m 

Und noch ein Tip für die weniger erfolgreichen: AKTIVES AALANGELN.

Suchen, Leute- SUCHEN.

Nicht immer wieder an die selbe Stelle gehen- ausprobieren !

Tief, flach, Köfi, Wurm, mal die Ruten 5m. versetzen- mal früh morgens angeln etc.

Manchmal hilft auch einfach ein Gewässerwechsel !

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## Holger (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ Bassking

Kann ich fast nur zustimmen, aber:

Meine Topstelle, an der ich vor kurzem 11 Aale von 50-72 cm in 5 Stunden fing, ist ein kleiner Seitengraben (zwischen 70 und 120 cm tief) an einem 3 Meter tiefen Kanal. Dort fange ich selbst bei Vollmond und superhellen Nächten.....|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...und da fangen wir auch Samstag...oder doch schon Freitag...smile


----------



## Holger (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich kanns nur hoffen....aber Platz is da wenig, weißte ja. Eigentlich nur ne Stelle für einen Angler.....aber wir rücken zusammen :m 

Wetter wird am WE ja nicht toll, aber wir machen das Beste draus, hoff ich. Die Aale können ja nicht ewig das Fressen verweigern....|rolleyes


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...es gibt ja noch ein paar nette Stellen...wo es auch solche flachen Abzweigungen gibt...die die dein Bruder nicht findet...grins...da sollte eigentlich auch was gehen!

Wir werden sehen...

Aber erstmal sehen wir wie Bayern verliert:m !!!

Gruß


----------



## Stellfisch (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

#hHallo

War gestern bei uns am Vereinsbach auf Aal fischen, aber ichts rein gar nichts#q#q hat gebissen, ist schon das 2. Mal hintereinander ohne Aal sonst ging immer einer.|uhoh: schade

werds demnächst weiter probieren


----------



## Stippi (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also bei mir gestern Abend ganz gut. Ich hatte 3 50er Aale und mein Freund hat sich zweie versiebt einen beim reinholen einen beim rausheben #q . So ein Mist. als der mond dann aufs wasser schien  wars mit dem Beißen vorbei#d


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich komm grad vom Fischen insgesamt 3aale ( 40, 45, 65cm)
Die beiden kleinen Durften wieder schwimmen gebissen haben beide auf den guten alten Tauwurm mit Sänger aal und Wallerlockstoff.


----------



## Veit (8. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War mit Boardi Carpus und 2 Kumpelinen auch mal wieder Aalangeln. Wir haben leider keine Schleicher gefangen. Micha (Carpus) eine gute Brasse und einen richtig großen Aal durch Festsetzen verloren, ich hatte ne Güster. Ist echt nicht meine Aalsaion dieses Jahr (angle ja auch nicht mehr viel drauf).


----------



## Dorschi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei uns war gestern auch eine Nullnummer!
Zu hohes Wasser und zu voller Mond schätze ich.(Um ein paar Ausreden zu finden! )


----------



## bassking (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo Holger- da habe ich wieder was gelernt- so kleine Gräben beangel ich hier aber nicht... habt ihr auch so bescheidenes Wetter (kühl, Regen) zur Zeit?

Bei uns haben die Aale vorgestern und gestern komplett verweigert- ist das bei Euch auch so schwierig geworden?

Dann fürs WE. viel Glück- ich hoffe, das war´s nicht mit dem Sommer :c 

Bassking.


----------



## Toeppi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo Holger- da habe ich wieder was gelernt- so kleine Gräben beangel ich hier aber nicht... habt ihr auch so bescheidenes Wetter (kühl, Regen) zur Zeit?
> 
> Bei uns haben die Aale vorgestern und gestern komplett verweigert- ist das bei Euch auch so schwierig geworden?
> 
> ...


 
Ähm. Wir haben zur Zeit Vollmondphase. Daran auch gedacht? ;+ 
Gruß


----------



## Sepp0815 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Toeppi schrieb:


> Ähm. Wir haben zur Zeit Vollmondphase. Daran auch gedacht? ;+
> Gruß



Darauf geb ich nix mehr seid ich bei Vollmond 7 Aale gefangen habe und 2 davon am hellichten Tag!!


----------



## USA (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Sepp0815 schrieb:


> Darauf geb ich nix mehr seid ich bei Vollmond 7 Aale gefangen habe und 2 davon am hellichten Tag!!


jo stimmt! ich glaub auch net drann, das die bei tag oder vollmond nicht beißen!#h


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,Wie angelst du denn bei Vollmond auf aal? im flachen wasser? auf grund? im tiefen wasser? in oberflächennähe?
gruß Petri heil 22


----------



## USA (9. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Sers,
also ich angel auf aal zu 90% mit dicken fetten tauwürmern, mir is des eigentlich schnuppe ob vollmond usw , entweder ich habe etwas glück oder halt nicht! 
Immer auf grund, im tiefen wasser! Ich finde sowieso 90 % der "*Regeln* beim angeln wie wetter oder vollmond" quatsch, bei mir wurde schon zu oft gegen die "regeln" verstoßen!
Die aale beißen wann sie wollen: ... und das ist auch oft am tag so, ich weis noch mein opa ging vor einigen jahren auch regelmäßig an den Main zum angeln und brachte am abend( frühs bis abends , aber nie nachts geangelt) IMMER mind. 3 große aale mit, auch alle auf wurm mit dem einfachsten mitteln!
Von wegen duftstoff pop up was weis ich alles (eigentlich|supergri) quatsch!

Naja dat war mein vordroch#h
petri @ all


----------



## Holger (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo Holger- da habe ich wieder was gelernt- so kleine Gräben beangel ich hier aber nicht... habt ihr auch so bescheidenes Wetter (kühl, Regen) zur Zeit?
> 
> Bei uns haben die Aale vorgestern und gestern komplett verweigert- ist das bei Euch auch so schwierig geworden?
> 
> ...


 
Ja, sehr kühl zur Zeit. Tagsüber so 18-21 Grad, viele Schauer, und nachts kühlt es auf 11-15 Grad runter. Aber das Wetter is ja nun schon seit ner Woche so, also konstant. Und konstantes wetter is immer gut für Aal, egal ob Regen oder Sonne. Wichtig ist eben das keine ständigen Wetterumschwünge da sind, das is tödlich. Aber so rechne ich mir für das WE doch etwas aus....schaun mer mal !!  

Diese kleinen Gräben haben es oft in sich, da Sie von den meisten Anglern ignoriert werden....


----------



## Schnyder (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hey USA.....da geb ich dir vollstens recht.....da ich wenig Zeit aufbringe fürs angeln(leider!!!)besitze ich auch nur "Durschnittsausrüstung"....habe aber so manch Angler damit in sein Zelt getrieben....weil die mit ihren modernen Köderfischbooten bzw.Ruten&Rollen  etc. ect.was weiß ich nicht leerausgingen.Ich angel immer nach meinem Gefühl im Bauch....und da lag ich letztes Jahr sehr gut mit dem Spinnfischen mit Spinner(Mepps und Veltic k.a.spinner).....Viel Schnick Schnack den man eigentlich gar nicht braucht....na jeder muss das für sich entscheiden........


Früher war Angeln ein Sport mittlerweile ist es Kunst!!!!!

Cya Schnyder(nimmm den Nickname nicht ernst!!!!!)


----------



## Sepp0815 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Hallo,Wie angelst du denn bei Vollmond auf aal? im flachen wasser? auf grund? im tiefen wasser? in oberflächennähe?
> gruß Petri heil 22



also ich angel so wie immer, mein Hot Spot auf Aal ist ein Altarm mit einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von 120 cm. Es gibt einige Seerosenfelder an denen ich dann meinen Tauwurm mit Pose auf Grund anbiete. Das schöne daran ist das ich ab und an einen schönen Karpfen als "Beifang" habe #6


----------



## kulti007 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich hatte gestern endlich wieder glück.

ich konnte einen 68cm aal fangen.

aber erst als der vollmond von dicken regenwolken verdeckt

wurde#6

heut gehts woanders gleich weiter.
hoffe ja immer noch auf den ganz dicken:l *träum*

mfg und petri heil euch allen...


----------



## USA (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

sers
Einer meiner bekannten hat einen 2,5kg und 93cm langen und schweren Raubaal gefangen!!! An einem kleinen teich.
Ein Mortzkerl!!!#a Das muss man gesehen haben wie der gekämpft hat!...all dies einfach....geil....dafür gibts keine worte muss man selber erlebt haben!
leider keine bilder ich ärgere mich jetzt noch das ich den foto nicht mitschleppen wollte#d


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,
ist doch unglaublich auf was Aale beissen.
Der 80er hier hat sich eine 7 cm Brasse reingetan.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=47855&d=1154978449

Gruss Tommi


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@kulti & snoek: Petri zu den Aalen|wavey: 
Die Saison ist noch nicht vorbei.Hab anfang Novenber bei leichten Nachtfrost noch Aale gezogen...


----------



## Kuschi777 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hab gestern auch nen Aal mit 68cm gefangen gebissen hat er auf Tauwurm ohne Lochkstoff.

Werds heut abend nochmal probieren


----------



## Steffen90 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war jetzt ganze drei Nächte in dieser Woche draussen!
in der ersten Nacht hatte ich den einzigen Biss, hab den Aal leider nicht rausbekommen. Er hat bei fast geschlossener Rollenbremse noch Schnur genommen! dann saß er fest.
ich werds Samstag auf Sonntag nochma probieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

auf aal bei vollmond angel ich meist flach,also unter 0,5-2 metr tief über 4-6meter wassertiefe.
auf grund kommt da meist nix,warum sieht man an der oberfläche,alles voller brutfisch,den ziehen sich die aale rein.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Auf Vollmond gebe ich auch nicht all zu viel. Hatte auch schon Aal bei Vollmond.


----------



## bubatz01 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

alles aberglaube.hatte gestern 5 aale gefangen,und einen aalbiss versaut.


----------



## choose!! (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> alles aberglaube.hatte gestern 5 aale gefangen,und einen aalbiss versaut.


 
....max Wassertiefe war unter 2-3m oder?
.....falls nicht.....naja......


----------



## bubatz01 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

genau sagen kann ich es nicht,denke die wassertiefe war zwischen 1,50 und 2,50m.


----------



## Lago (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallloo,
naja endlich mal wieder ein dicker aal #6 aus der mosel (gefangen mit nem madenbündel)der war gut 80 cm ,,bei uns geht tauwurm/madenbündel gleichermaßen für auf aal hab mit beidem schon welche fangen können...
mfg
petri heil
moselhai


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@moselhai

petri zu dem Aal,der sieht ja richtig fett aus :q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

na dann mal ein, Petri-Heil für den 80iger Aal #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

na dann petri zu der schlange1!Will auch wieder schlangenbändiger sein!!#h


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (14. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri zu dem dicken Schleicher!
Ich will auch mal wieder nen Schleicher aus dem Wasser zaubern, aber im MOment sitz das zeitlich leider nicht drin!
Aber wenn ich dann mal wieder Zeit habe dann geht es rund!


Allen Fängern und allen anderen natürlich auch#6
PEtri Heil und schöne Fänge|rolleyes


----------



## Stippi (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also bei uns geht Momentan überhaupt nichts auf Aal#d #d #d


----------



## Milano (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

|wavey: Hallo Ihr Schleicher-Jäger,
bei uns ist z.Zt. an der Sieg auch nur tote Hose.
Ich war zweimal die ganze Nacht auf Aal unterwegs.
Außer einem kleine Schnürsenkel von 25cm, der wieder schwimmt, war nichts mit Aal. Dafür habe ich dann zwei dicke Brassen und zwei Nasen, die auch wieder schwimmen, gefangen.
Auf Raubfisch mit Köfi war leider auch nichts.
Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Ansgar112 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo, ich war mit einem freund am Samstag auch auf Aal aber tote Hose... aber dafür habe ich etwas "Beifang" gehabt....
Zander 93 cm 5,3 Kilo







das ganze auf Köfi( Rotfeder 12 cm) auf Grund. War ein toller Drill#:.
Mein Hund war auch etwas durcheinander....

Petri Heil

Ansgar


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich komm au grad von der Schlangenjagd aber rein gar nix.
Bis auf einen Biss den ich nicht verwerten konnte.
Aber ich werds morgen wieder probieren.

Dir noch ein fettes Petri Heil
Ansgar112


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...petri Ansgar...schöner Zander...für die Länge ein sehr schlanker Fisch...

gruß Stefan


----------



## Holger (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Auch ein Petri von mir zu dem tollen Zander !!! #6 

Für die Länge wirklich recht schlank, halt ein typischer Sommerzander....hätteste den in 3 Monaten gefangen.....hätt er wahrscheinlich ne Plautze gehabt.


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Was ist eigentlich mit den Schlangen los?

Geht bei euch au nix oder warum kommen keine Fangmeldungen.


----------



## drathy (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Desolat: Gestern Abend an meiner bisherigen Topstelle dieses Jahres, die nun anscheinend von den Krabben überrannt wurde...dutzende Krabbenbisse, aber von Aalen nix "zu sehen"... #q #c 
Naja, heute werde ich mal die Topstelle vom letzten Jahr antesten...da hatte ich letztes Jahr kein Krabbenprblem...hoffe das ist so geblieben... |kopfkrat


----------



## bassking (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi.
Ich finde, der Fisch sieht eher aus wie 83 cm.

Würde auch vom Gewicht passen.

Ein 93er hat etwa 15,16 Pfund.

Hatte selbst letztes Jahr einen 91er- der sieht auf dem Bild
schon grösser aus...aber kann mich natürlich täuschen !

also nix für ungut.

Holger, tat sich bei Euch auf Aal an der Superstelle? #6 

Bassking.


----------



## kulti007 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

na zur zeit siehts ja nich wirklich gut aus.

aber bin froh das es nicht an mir liegt |rolleyes

ich werde am samstag noch mal die elbe in sachsen anhalt

testen. kann mir einer von euch den wasserstand verraten;+

hoffentlich hat sie nich wieder hochwasser|uhoh:

mfg kulti007#h


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Guckst du hier kulti! #h
Ach ja, einfach auf eines der Symbole klicken...


----------



## kulti007 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hey danke :m

wuste ja nich mal das es so etwas gibt |kopfkrat

mfg


----------



## Ansgar112 (17. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo kulti007

Dies ist für mich die beste Pegelseite:

http://www.pegelvorhersage.de

Ansgar 

P.s.: der Zander war 93 cm!


----------



## drathy (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War heute wieder unterwegs und außer Krabbenbissen nix gewesen... #c #q  Komisch momentan...ich schnall das nicht...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

also es war eine sehr ruhige Nacht,bis ca. 2.00 Uhr kein einziger Zupfer :c

ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird mit den Aalen ;+


----------



## Pfandpirat (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Es schreibt ja kein Mensch mehr hier von genialen Aal-Nächten.

Ich habs vor zwei Tagen auch mal am Rhein probiert. 

Ebenfalls nichts. 

Hab fast das Gefühl, dass es das war für die Saison (zumindest bei mir). :c


----------



## kulti007 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Es schreibt ja kein Mensch mehr hier von genialen Aal-Nächten.




ich hoffe das ich morgen mal wieder ein paar aale melden kann|rolleyes

mfg


----------



## bubatz01 (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gestern(bzw heute früh) gegen 1 uhr fing ich einen ca 65cm.beim letzten vollmond hatte ich eine gute aalnacht,5 aale gefangen davon 4 ordentliche.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@bubatz01: Petri-Heil. Schöner Aal.

Also morgen beim AB-Treffen der Rund um Magdeburger an der Elbe wird in Sachen Aal richtig abgeräumt.


----------



## kulti007 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

also ich war gestern schon an na elbe. 

nicht´s #d 

nur mini welse :c

ich versteh das nicht mehr.

aber das kann es doch noch nicht gewesen sein #c

na ja ich versuch es trotzdem weiter 

mfg


----------



## bassking (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also- ich sag´s einfach mal gerade heraus: Meine Aalsaison am See ist diese Jahr echt besch....n |evil:  
Richtig oft los gewesen und richtig oft geschneidert...im Moment beissen noch nicht mal kleine Welse.

Mag sein, das es an Flüssen oder Sielen gut läuft- an Stillgewässern ist die Saison schlecht (bei mir ).

Ich hoffe noch aus einen vernünftigen Aal (60+).

Glaube ich aber nicht mehr richtig dran #d 

Bassking.


----------



## kulti007 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



bassking schrieb:


> Also- ich sag´s einfach mal gerade heraus: Meine Aalsaison am See ist diese Jahr echt bescheiden |evil:




#h mfg und petri heil.

ich versuch´s nochmal :m

denn die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt :g oder so |kopfkrat


----------



## Grundangler85 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich geb auch noch nicht auf da muss einfach noch was kommen dieses Jahr. Naja hoffen wir mal auf besseres aalwetter |supergri


----------



## Fenris (20. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,

gestern Nacht gegen 23 Uhr konnte ich auch einen 60er Aal auf Tauwurm verbuchen. Danach tat sich leider nichts mehr. 


Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Veit (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Die diesjährige Aalsaison war echt eine Katastrophe.
Wir (die RUM-Boardis) haben am vergangenen Samstag ein Anglerboard-Treffen an der Elbe in Magdeburg gemacht, wo leider auch kein einziger Aal gefangen wurde.
Bericht siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board//showpost.php?p=1258188&postcount=3612
Gestern abend war ich dann mit Angelkumpel Hendrik mal wieder an einer Stelle, wo man normalerweise mit Sicherheit immer wenigstens einen kleinen Aal fängt. Wollte nach über nem Monat endlich mal wieder nen Schleicher fangen... Resultat: kein einziger Biss.


----------



## Sepp0815 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War Gestern Abend auf Aal unterwegs an meinem Aal Hot Spot und was soll ich schreiben? Ja ich hatte einen Aal mit mindestens 80cm  *ABER:* Es war kurz nach einem Gewitter mit einem heftigen Platzregen als sich meine Knicklichtpose heftig hin und her bewegte um kurz darauf zu versinken, soweit so gut! Ich voller freudiger Erwartung aus meinem Stuhl aufgesprungen die Rute aus dem Pod genommen und beherzt angehauen, bis zu diesem Punkt war das alles noch echt klasse, so wie ich das gerne habe aber dann gings los!!! Mein Hotspot liegt ca. 3m oberhalb der Wasserlinie, um einen Fisch ordentlich zu landen muss ich diese 3 meter bergab überwinden ( was ja eigentlich auch kein Problem ist |rolleyes ) aber bedingt durch den Platzregen war alles etwas aufgeweicht so das es kam wie es kommen muss: Ich landete auf dem Allerwertesten und was schneller am Ufer als mir lieb war :r
Okay, das war Schei.... aber was solls hab ja nen Aal an der Leine und fang an einzuholen. Da zwei Meter von mir entfernt zeigt sich der Glitschige Genosse und versucht wie wild meine Pose zu umschlingen, ich hole die letzen meter ein und was passiert? klar der Aal umschlingt die Uferbepflanzung und wiedersetzt sich somit dem direkten zugriff von mir. Gut dann halt das alte Tuch aus der Tasche geholt und wie ich dann so nach  *meinem Aal* greifen will reisst er sich den Haken vom Vorfach und schlingelt geradezu provozierend langsam zurück in die Fluten :c. Da stand ich nun, Nass bis auf die Knochen und dreckig wie ein Schlammcatcher, die ganze Montage zugeschleimt und was das schlimmste war OHNE AAL #q.

Naja, Moral von der Geschicht: Unmittelbar nach Regen nur noch mit Watthose und Steigeisen Angeln #6


----------



## kulti007 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

tutt mir mir leid für dich sepp0815 

aber wenn wir alle nichts fangen brachst du auch nicht mit einen

80+ unsere statistik versauen :m

nee,nee spaß bei seite. den tipp mit

steigeisen und so werde ich mir merken #6

das nächste mal wird´s schon klappen #h

mfg


----------



## Steffen90 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

naja das läuft ja dieses Jahr wirklich miserabel mit den Aalen!!
hab gestern beim Barschangeln einen 50er auf nen halben Mistwurm gefangen. bei uns muss man im moment mindestens drei Nächte auf Aal angeln um einen einzigen zu fangen!
normal waren letztes Jahr 1-3 Stück pro Nacht (über 60cm).


----------



## Graass (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo

also ich kann mich hir oben am rheinkanal nicht beschweren

am fr 2 am sa 1 und am mo noch mal 2 + 3 die ich abgerissen habe alle an der selben stelle  

die aale waren alle so zwischen 60 und 70

cu graass


----------



## bubatz01 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Graass schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> also ich kann mich hir oben am rheinkanal nicht beschweren
> 
> ...


 
du hast was vergessen,den wels der auch an der gleichen stelle biss.wie hast du die am montag abgerissen,beim drill oder während eines hängers?


----------



## Graass (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo

3m drill und dan gung gar nichts mehr da muss irgend was im wasser sein was die alle mögen und sich festhalten

cu


----------



## leowar (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jo Leute kann ich nur bestätigen...Ich habe schon zwei Wochen Urlaub unmd bin an verschiedene Seen gewesen...Nix mit Aal...Zum K..... |krach: 

Keine Ahnung was das sein könnte...werde aber nicht aufgeben.Diese Woche werde ich noch mal angreifen (evt. am WE) Habe ja dieses Jahr schon einen geangelt hihi und auch noch ne Strippe die natürlich wieder schwimmt um zu wachsen...

Fazit: Schlechtes Aaljahr irgendwie... *heul*


----------



## Raabiat (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Sonntag gegen 11:30 im Freiwasser bei 3m Tiefe über 24m tiefem Wasser auf geschleppten 8cm Wobbler im Barschdesign.

Richtig fetter Schlag in die Rute, der auf dicken Hecht hoffen ließ, entpuppte sich als fetter Raubaal, der den Wobbler regulär genommen hatte Also wechselt mal eure Köder Jungs|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Pfandpirat (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...von dem es ja - "wegen des Regens" - kein Foto gibt #u


----------



## Holger (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich glaubs Raabiat auch so....:q 

Hab letztes Jahr im Dezember auch nen Aal auf Kunstköder gefangen, der GuFi hing sauber im Maulwinkel. "Gebissen" hat er auf eine "Miss Shad" in s/w, 10 cm lang.

Der Aal hatte 74 cm und war für die Größe unheimlich dick. Statur eines 85ers.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

...ich glaub Ihm auch...nen Freund hatte auch schonmal einen auf Spinner...

...und das Aale nicht nur am Grund zuhause sind weiß auch jeder...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## Pfandpirat (22. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Leude, des war doch nur a Späßle!


----------



## Toeppi (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo zusammen.
War gestern und heute noch mal los auf Aal. Gestern habe ich zwei Bisse versemmelt.
Aber heute hatte ich ihn endlich am Haken. Einen guten 70er. 
Also gibt es ihn doch noch. Ich dachte er war ausgestorben .
Zum WE gehts dann wieder los.|supergri


----------



## Christian D (23. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hatte gester Nacht auch nur 3 Schnürsenkel. Schwimmen alle wieder in der Ostsee. Habe dieses Jahr bisher nicht einen guten Aal aus der Ostsee bekommen. Die Stückzahlen sind wirklich gut,aber die Größe ist nicht unbedingt berauschend! Mein persönliches Mindestmaß bei Aalen liegt bei 60 cm. Dieses Jahr habe ich noch keinen in meine Räuchertönmne bugsieren können.....


----------



## Sir Franky (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Aal !? |kopfkrat 

Was ist das denn für ein Fisch ?
Kann man den essen ?

Hab schon lange keinen mehr gesehen, geschweige denn am Haken gehabt.

Einziger Erfolg dieses jahr ende Juni einen von 62cm ...
ansonsten so 5-6 mal danach losgewesen und wenn mal nen Schnürsenkel.

Echt mau diese Jahr mit den Schleichern ... aber kann ja noch genug kommen... Beste Zeit ist ja noch nicht gewesen !#6 

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Dorschi (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jupp der Aal wird selten in deutschen Gewässern!
Hoffentlich klappt bald die künstliche Nachzucht.
Sonst sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## grintz (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich kann mich da nur anschliessen ! Bei uns in der Lahn wird so gut wie kein einziger Aal mehr gefangen (was ich so mitbekomme) ! Hab mit verschiedenen Vereinsmitgliedern gesprochen und immer das gleiche, keine Aale in Sicht !


----------



## Raabiat (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> ...von dem es ja - "wegen des Regens" - kein Foto gibt #u



Ungläubiger:q In nem unaufmerksamen Moment werd ich dir am nächsten Mittwoch am Rhein mal nen kleinen Stubs geben. Wegen der Nässe wirds dann leider auch kein Beweisfoto geben....oder doch|kopfkrat:q:q


----------



## Pfandpirat (24. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Raabiat

Kein Problem. Ich werde dir dafür das beliebte Spiel "Fang den Wobbler" zeigen.


----------



## tomkat (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo
also was die aalfänge in mannheim am neckar betrifft.
kann ich sagen es läuft ganz gut.

fast bei jeder sitzung in den letzten 14 tagen konnte ich mindestens einen landen ( 60 - 78 cm )  und das meistens in der dämmerung bis ca. 1 std. nach sonnenuntergang ( länger war ich auch nicht)


----------



## grintz (26. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mit welcher Montage und welchem Köder fischst du ? @ tomkat


----------



## Sholar (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern war ich auch mal auf Tour! Nachdem ich morgens um halb 6 schon an einem Angelteich(Forellenpark) war, wo ich als einzigster nur eine fangen konnte und mir eine Forelle ausschlitzen konnte, bin ich dort gegen 15Uhr abgehaun.
Entäuschter Weisse beschloss ich Abends ein bissl auf Karpfen zu gehen!Ging an meinen Lieblingsplatz und innerhalb weniger Minuten stand die Feeder nicht mehr still.
EIn feines ROtauge/feder nach der anderen! Als es dunkel wurde platzierte ich eine mit Wurm, die andre lief noch mit Mais!
Dann konnten wir einige schöne Barben landen die so an die 30cm hatten, sind mir leider gottes alle zurück ins Wasser geflutscht!
Ebenfalls war in der Dämmerung raubender Hecht zu erkennen! Schnell die SPinnfischrute raus und mit Woblern SPinnern Gummis und Gummi FIschen verbeglich nach dem Hecht gesucht!Plötzlich zubelte es gegen 11Uhr an der Feeder wir dachten zu erst es sei eine Schleie weil die Bisse super vosrichtig und fein waren und dabei raus kam dieser schöne Aal:

http://img166.*ih.us/img166/7821/dsc00005iq6.th.jpg

gemessen und gewogen wird der erst später!

Poste ich dann denke ich nach!Werde nun erstmal schlafen gehen!Die Nacht danach war relativ ruhig eine kleine Brasse und paar Döbels noch ansonsten war die Nacht leider sehr ruhig!

Aber habt ihr shconmal gehört das Aal auf Mais beisst? Ich hatte mit meinen Kumpel drüber diskutiert, er meitne es kann passieren ich sagte glaube ich nicht wirklich dran und dann passierte es wir mussten beide erstmal lachen lol!!!!


----------



## bernie1 (27. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gefangen am Ewaldsee am25.08. um 22.20 Uhr von Gert W. 80 cm. Gegen 02.00 Uhr wurde noch ein 70ger auf Tauwurm überlistet.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## Donauhannes (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Nach langer Durststrecke fing ich gestern an unserem Donauabschnitt wieder den ersten Aal. Die letzten 2-3 Wochen ging ja bei uns gar nix.  Zum Teil saßen wir zu viert am Wasser und hatten den ganzen Abend keinen Biss.

Doch wie gesagt gestern die Erlösung!!#v 

Köder: Tauwurm 4er Haken

Länge: 76 cm

Gewicht: Knapp 3 pfund
|laola:


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (28. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Aal,63 cm,ziemlich dick !

gefangen auf einen einzelnen Wurm am Grund 1Meter am Ufer (Baggersee)


Naja auf dem Bild sieht er etwas kleiner aus,finde ich aber er hatte 63 cm und war für die größe recht Fett !!!


----------



## Graass (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo  

so gehe heute nacht mal wieder auf aal wünscht mir glüch damit der raucherschrank voll wird
ps gehn zu zweit da mus ja was gehen mit 4 angeln


----------



## kulti007 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Graass schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so gehe heute nacht mal wieder auf aal wünscht mir glüch damit der raucherschrank voll wird
> ps gehn zu zweit da mus ja was gehen mit 4 angeln



na dann petri heil #6

ich erwarte morgen einen anständigen bericht |supergri

mfg #h


----------



## Graass (29. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

vorschau auf den breicht

wir haben ken kompletten kanallehrgemacht danke 150 kg feinstes seegrass und kein fang unter 3 kg 

müssen jetzt nur noch das kraut trocknen und es an die vegitaria verhökern

schertz 

ich hoffe so ist es nicht!!

cu graass


----------



## Graass (30. August 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo

war nis mit aal

auser eiem barsch 23 cm ein wels 30cm und en paar rotaugen und lauben ging nix 

doch kaulbarsche mit 8cm den ganzen morgen dursch einer nach dem anderen  na ja wenigstens habe ich meinen 1 wels gefangen

cu graass


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Man hört ja nichts mehr von Aal fängen.

Haben sich die Schlängler schon für dieses Jahr verabschiedet???


----------



## kulti007 (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ja, ist ganz schön eingeschlafen #c

franz16 und benny die groß aal fänger :m melden sich auch

nicht mehr |kopfkrat

ich werde bestimmt spätestens sontag abend

berichten können |supergri

mfg und petri heil #h


----------



## bennie (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

gehe vllt heute..... hab seit 6 wochen würmer im kühlschrank 

und wenn heute mal nix party-mäßiges ansteht.......


----------



## Sholar (1. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hab gestern Abend um 20Uhr 10 einen Aal von 37cm fangen können, er konnte meinem Wurm end wiederstehen! war noch hell draussen aba durch den dauerregen is das Wasser hier im FLuss leider gottes soooooo dreckig das man nix mehr drinnen sieht!


----------



## Stellfisch (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo Leute |wavey:

bei uns ist auch mmit Aaal nichts mehr los|kopfkrat seit wir so kaltes wetter haben ist ers wie tot kann es sein das sie sich schon aus den kleinen Bächen zurückgezogen haben;+ Wär echt schade ich brauch noch was für meine Räuchertonne#6

Gruß
Stellfisch


----------



## Worrest-t (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Zurückgezogen bestimmt nicht also ich hab die letzten Jahre immer bis anfang November immer welche gefangen zwar nicht sehr viele aber immer hin welche. Finde aber das dieses Jahr sowie so nicht so pralle.


----------



## koh (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich habe die Aalsaison dieses Wochenende beendet, da hier nichts mehr läuft. Werde mich jetzt auf Hecht konzentrieren.


----------



## johny-boy (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hatte letztes wochenende das erlebnis meines (bisher noch zeimlich kurzen) anglerlebens:

war an nem privat teich von nem bekannten, am dem min. 10jahre keiner mehr geanglet hat!
waren (ein bekanntervom bekannten ^^ und ich) von 13.00 bis 16.00 da...

ich hatte db-würmer ran, er tauwürmer...
ich hab 3 karpfen von ca. 45cm gefangen er nix...
dann, so ca. 15.30 ging meine pose in fast der gleichen art wie bei den karpfen davor weg,...noch ein krapfen =)..dachte ich!!!...

es war aber ein 80cm aal!!!!...am hellichten tag. bis wir den mal im kescher hatten, das war ne zitterpartie...wow!

gruß, johny-boy


----------



## Grundangler85 (3. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also bei uns hier in den Gewässern läuft der aal noch. Gestern hatte ein kollege von mir 2 stück und wir hatten noch etliche vorsichtige bisse. Jetzt wo es im September nochmal über 25 grad warm werden soll gehts erst nochmal so richtig los  

Nix hier mit aalsaison zuende geht nochmal richtig los.


----------



## Holger (4. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Am Samstag 3 Stück in einem kleinen Kanal in Ostfriesland.

Die Aale waren zwischen 50 und 57 cm lang und bissen auf Tauwurm. Beiß- und Angelzeit von 23:30 bis 01:30 Uhr.


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Das müsst ihr mal lesen ist wirklich interessant:


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

*                500.000 Euro für das Aal-Programm*

Die Eu, das Land Schleswig-Holstein und der Landessport- fischwerverband Schleswig-Holstein beteiligen sich gemeinsam an einem EU-Aalförderprogramm. Über einen Zeitraum von zunächst drei Jahren werden Knapp 500.000Euro für aalbesatz und die begleitenden wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen ausgegeben.
Das Projekt begann im Mai mit den ersten Bestatzmaßnahmen von vorgestreckten Aalen. Damit sollen der Nord-Ostsee-Kanla und der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal zu herausragenden Aalaufwuchsgewässern gemacht werden, teilte der LSFV der Presse mit.
Das Förderprogramm der Eu läuft in einer ersten Phase von 2006-2008. Jedes Jahr werden pro Hektar Wasserrfläche etwa 500 Gramm vorgestreckte Aale besetzt. Das entspricht einer Individuendichte von 50-75 Tieren je Hektar. Somit wird der Nord-Ostsee-Kanal in den nächsten drei Jahren insgesamt mit etwa mit 300.000 bis 450.000 Aalen besetzt.
50 Prozent der Kosten trägt die EU,
20 Prozent kommen aus der von allen Anglern bezahlten Fischreiabgabe des Lanes, den Rest trägt der LSFV. Ab 2009 sollen die Maßnahmen zur Förderung der Aalbestandes im Rahmen eines Anschlussprojektes fortgeführt werden. Diese wirtschaftliche Belastung unterstreiche den außergewönlichen Einsatz der Verbandes und diene dem Erhalt eines für die natürlichen Artenvielfahlt und die Angelfischerei ausgesprochen wertvollen Fisches, sagte LSFVPräsident Ernst Labbow in Kiel.
Es gehe um den Aufbau starker Aalbestände mit gestaffelter Altersstruktur, um den abwanderungsfähigen Laicherbestand zu erhöhen. Der laichbestand sei auf Grund des fast vollständig fehlenden Aalaufstiegs nicht mehr gegeben und habe dazu geführt, dass die EU den Aal mittlerweile unterhalb sicherer biologischer Grenzen eingestuft hat, sagte Ernst Labbow. Die Besatzaktionen werde wissenschaftliche fundiert durch den LSFV-Biologen Rüdiger Neukamm begleitet.
Das Eu-Projekt wird in der gesamten Elbe und ihrem Einzugsgebiet gefördert.


----------



## Puschel (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

*Bei mir läuft die Aalsasaison noch in vollem Gange. Konnte letzte Woche mehrere Aale zwischen 50 und 66 cm fangen.  Gefangen habe ich die Aale an einer alten Tongrube. Die hat Tiefen bis 45 m!! Ich habe da bisher nur bis max. 4 m vom Rand entfernt geangelt. Da ist der See schon 4-6 m tief. Da um 23.00 Uhr noch nichts gebissen hatte, habe ich die Montagen einfach mal 25 meter rausgeworfen. Da hat der See eine Tiefe von ca 30m. Und siehe da, nach ca. 10 Minuten hat ein 66cm Aal auf Fetzen gebissen. Die anderen 3 Aale alle auf Tauwurm in ca. 15m Tiefe.*
*Die Überraschung war eine Schleie von 52 cm, die auf Tauwurm gebissen hat. War meine erste Schleie überhaupt und gar nicht mal so klein!! *


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Seht ihr die Aalsaison ist noch nicht beendet.

Jetzt wos wieder  warm wird bis zu 29 Grad.

Da beisen die scho wieder.


----------



## kulti007 (5. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich hatte am wochenende keine zeit angeln zu fahren.

oder besser gesagt, meine freundin hat mich abgehalten |supergri

aber nächstes WE gehts bestimmt wieder los :m
auch wenn der mond dann immer noch ziemlich voll ist :c

aber das glück habe ich ja immer :r

mfg


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo Zusammen, #h

Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Jahren kaum gezielt auf Aale geangelt habe, sollte es nun endlich mal wieder losgehen. Vor knapp zwei Wochen fischte ich schon mit einigen Kollegen bei uns am Fluss, doch unsere Fänge waren stückzahlmäßig schon recht bescheiden und von der Größe her gesehen sogar noch um Einiges bescheidener. Vor 3 Tagen hatten wir`s dann erneut auf die Schlängler abgesehen und verbrachten eine Nacht bei recht ungemütlichem Wetter an unserem Vereinssee. Die Fänge waren allerdings auch dort eher bescheiden und mit 3 Mann und 6 Ruten fingen wir gerade mal 3 brauchbare Aale um die 50cm…#c 
Gestern sollte es dann spontan wieder losgehen, dieses Mal allerdings nicht gezielt auf Aal, sondern vielmehr mit Tauwurm, Boilie und KöFi auf so ziemlich alles, was Flossen hat. Obwohl ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht gern gleichzeitig auf völlig verschiedene Fischarten angele, war`s diesmal ein echter Volltreffer:
Gegen Abend konnte ich mit meinem Angelkumpel schon mehrere Schleien bis 44cm überlisten, dann fiel ein Karpfen von 57cm auf meinen Skopex-Boilie herein und zu guter Letzt fing Angelkollege Daniel auch noch eine stattliche Karausche von 37cm.#6 –Ach ja, außerdem vergriff sich noch ein kleiner Barsch an unseren Würmern, der später noch seine bedeutungsvolle Aufgabe als Köderfisch erfüllen sollte… 
Es wurde nun so langsam dunkel und während die Unterwasserbewohner eine kurze Beißpause einlegten, montierten wir schließlich unsere Knicklichter und warteten anschließend auf die Dinge, die da noch kommen sollten. Um 21.10 Uhr fragten wir uns gerade, ob sich meine „Wurmpose“ eben ein kleines Stück bewegt hatte, als plötzlich Daniel`s Pose langsam aber sicher in die Tiefe zog. Er hatte noch nicht einmal den Anhieb gesetzt, da war auch meine Pose vollends verschwunden. Beide Fische konnten nach zwei beherzten Anschlägen gehakt werden und das Ende der Geschichte waren dann zwei prächtige Aale von 80 und 82cm.|supergri 

*



*

Während Daniel schon Luftsprünge vor Freude machte und wusste, dass er soeben seine persönliche Schlänglerbestmarke getoppt hatte, musste ich noch einen Moment überlegen, wie groß denn mein bisher größter Aal überhaupt war. Wir saßen grad wieder auf den Stühlen und philosophierten über unsere früheren Aalfänge, als meine Pose um 21.45 Uhr erneut untertauchte. Nach kurzem Drill lag dann ein weiterer Schleicher mit satten 86cm und 1300gr. vor meinen Füßen...






(etwas weit vorgehalten, ich weiß...|rotwerden )

3 fette Aale in grad mal `ner guten halben Stunde - wir konnten es eigentlich kaum fassen, zumal die diesjährige Aalsaison bei uns in der Gegend momentan eigentlich eher auf ihrem Tiefpunkt zu sein schien.
Nach `ner weiteren Weile, ich hatte den kleinen und bis dato erfolglosen Barsch zuvor auf einen Fetzen reduziert und an einem kleinen Drilling samt Stahlvorfach montiert, zog dann auch endlich mal meine KöFi-Pose ab. Voller Spannung griff ich zur Rute und setzte den Anhieb als die Pose nach einer kurzen Pause wieder zu Wandern begann. Schnell bemerkte ich, dass es kein Aal war, der da am anderen Ende der Schnur um sein Leben kämpfte. Nach einigen kraftvollen Fluchten ließ sich der Kollege dann problemlos heran ziehen und Daniel übernahm den Part des Kescherns. Fazit: Ein schlanker Hecht von 73cm und 2300gr. -Netter und willkommener Beifang!#6 
Wir setzten uns, nachdem der Hecht nun versorgt war, erstmal zurück auf unsere Stühle, rauchten entspannt eine Zigarette und erfreuten uns der Fische, die wir den Abend über schon fangen konnten. Dafür, dass es eigentlich nur ein spontaner Kurzansitz werden sollte, haben wir hervorragend gefangen und das wussten wir auch zu schätzen! Abschließend tauchte dann gegen 23.30 Uhr ein weiteres und letztes Mal meine Pose unter. Wieder war es der Tauwurm, der erneut auf reges Interesse stieß. Wenig später im Drill hatte ich dann schon eine wage Vermutung, um was es sich handeln könnte.|rolleyes Mein Gegner zeigte starke Gegenwehr, blieb dabei jedoch stur auf einer Stelle stehen –ganz klar, wieder ein fetter Schlängler! Endlich an Land, folgte zunächst der Griff zum Aaltöter und anschließend zum Maßband: 85cm und knapp 1600gr. –ein krönender Abschluss eines traumhaften Angelabends!:m 

*



*

Da Daniel für heute eine Kuttertour auf der Ostsee gebucht hatte, mussten wir dann auch schleunigst die Segel streichen und machten uns langsam aber sicher auf den Weg nach Hause. Obwohl wir uns insgeheim natürlich fragen, wie diese Nacht im Weiteren wohl noch verlaufen wäre, waren wir überglücklich mit unseren Fängen und verließen noch vor Mitternacht den Angelplatz. Für mich steht nach diesem rundum schönen Erlebnis auf jeden Fall fest, dass ich den Räubern in Zukunft wieder etwas mehr Zeit widmen möchte…


----------



## bennie (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich würde sagen bei euch sind sie gelaufen 

Petri Heil!


----------



## Holger (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



bennie schrieb:


> ich würde sagen bei euch sind sie gelaufen
> 
> Petri Heil!


 

Das kann man bedenkenlos so unterstreichen....|rolleyes |supergri 


Petri Heil zu der geilen Aalstrecke und dem Hecht !!!! #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Carp4Fun : schöner Bericht,schöne Bilder,schöne Aale#6 Petri Heil für euch#h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Sascha und Daniel zu den super Aalen!
Hat bestimmt Laune gebracht die Schlängler nach oben zu bringen.Ich war gestern Abend bei uns an der Treene auf Aal.
Obwohl es hier sonst nur so wimmelt von Wollhandkrabben, konnte ich 9 Aale landen.Der grösste war 55cm und die anderen so um 45 cm. Es war schon ein schöner Aalabend.


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Danke für eure netten Glückwünsche!#6 
Mächtig Laune hat`s uns auf jeden Fall gebracht und sobald es die Zeit wieder zulässt (und die Aale erstmal geräuchert sind), werden wir bestimmt nochmal `nen Ansitz wagen. Wobei wir die Erwartungshaltung für`s nächste Mal dann wohl wieder etwas herunter schrauben müssen... 


			
				Schwedenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ...konnte ich 9 Aale landen.Der grösste war 55cm und die anderen so um 45 cm. Es war schon ein schöner Aalabend.


Petri zurück, schöner Fang!#6


----------



## Pfandpirat (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Carp4Fun

Euer Ansitz war ja wohl der Hammer.

Von sowas träum ich. :c 

Auf jeden Fall, haste es mit deinem Beitrag geschafft, dass ich die Tage mal wieder los mache.


----------



## Kuschi777 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich geh heut abend au wieder los nach den bildern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

man könnte natürlich heute nochmal n ansitz wagen,wetter ist top dafür.!


----------



## Hermann W. (7. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri! Toller Bericht und super Fische! 
Ich werde es am WE auch mal auf Aal und Zander probieren! Wäre schön wenn´s bei mir auch mal so laufen würde!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## bubatz01 (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

und bei uns lief nichts,2 angler und nicht einen aal.


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

So, hier nochmal ein letztes Foto von den Schlänglern.
-Achtung, bitte nicht auf die Tastatur sabbern...:q


----------



## Palerado (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Ich will es heute Abend auch mal wieder probieren.

Nehmt Ihr eigentlich immer ganze Tauwürmer oder benutzt ihr Wurmstückchen?


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Palerado schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr eigentlich immer ganze Tauwürmer oder benutzt ihr Wurmstückchen?


Also ich setze meist lieber auf ganze Tauwürmer, beim letzten Ansitz hab ich zwischendurch sogar zwei dicke Würmer angeködert. Wenn die Aale allerdings "spitz" -also sehr vorsichtig- beißen, entscheide ich mich eher für einen halben Tauwurm, den ich dann mit der Ködernadel aufziehe, um die Fehlbissquoto zu verringern.
Wurmstückchen hätten zwar den Vorteil, dass sie mehr Aroma abgeben, dafür bewegen sie sich aber umso weniger. Obwohl man auch damit durchaus erfolgreich sein kann, nehme ich sie eigentlich nur, wenn sich mein Wurmvorrat vorzeitig dem Ende neigt...


----------



## Palerado (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also nimmst Du normalerweise ganze Würme die Du "althergebracht" mehrmals durchstichst und nicht aufziehst?


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Jep, ich stehe da eigentlich mehr auf die konventionelle Anköderung und lass meist auch noch ein recht langes Stück des Tauwurms runterhängen -für etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Nach mehreren Fehlbissen steige ich dann halt auf halbe, aufgezogene Tauwürmer um. Ach ja, beim Grundfischen im Fließwasser bevorzuge ich übrigens auch eher aufgezogene Würmer, da dort bei uns häufig mit vielen Schnürsenkeln zu rechnen ist und die Fehlbissquote naturgemäß entsprechend höher liegt...
An deiner Stelle würd ich einfach mal verschiedene Varianten antesten. Denn am Ende macht`s eh jeder so, wie er`s für richtig hält und solange man fängt, passt`s schon!#6


----------



## Pilkman (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Sascha,

hab eben erst Deine fette Aalstrecke gesehen und kann nur: RESPEKT und GUTEN APPETIT... #6 :m

... echt ein hammermäßiger Durchschnitt bei den von Euch gefangenen Aalgrößen.


----------



## Rebe (8. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,

toller Bericht und geiler Ansitz. So viel Erfolg an einem Abend hatte ich lange nicht mehr, auf jedenfall bin ich jetzt heiß und gehe heut abend auch wieder raus ans Wasser. DANKE


----------



## Watis (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hi zusammen,

wollte eigentlich gestern nacht auch los auf aal.
da aber gestern vollmond und erst vor kurzem dieser wetter-umschwung war, glaube ich nicht das es so gut mit dem beißen wird. also zuhause bleiben und sonntag morgen mit blinkerrute auf hecht probieren.

eine bitte hab ich an euch.....

können mal bitte diejenigen berichten die gestern nacht los waren und wieviel bisse hatten  bzw. auch wie sie gebissen haben.

danke euch im vorraus.

bis danne
watis


----------



## Stellfisch (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,|wavey:

glaubt ihr es geht noch was mit Aal;+ ich hoffe wenn der Vollmond etwas zurück gegangen ist gehts wieder besser#c Ich möchte gern noch ein paar fangen für meine Räuchertonne |rolleyes. Weil bei uns geht schon seit Wochen schlagartig nichts mehr:c. Ich benutze Tauwurm ganz, in Stücken mit und ohne Lockstoff aber völlig egal es beißt nicht #q. Ach noch was wie räuchert ihr eure Aale ?

gruß

Stellfisch


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also ich war gestern abends ERgebniss:

1 Baby Waller
2 Kleine aale die wieder schwimmen


----------



## Stellfisch (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,

Na wenigstens etwas. Mit was hast du die kleinen Aale gefangen?


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war gestern bis 23 uhr aber nicht mal nen zupper(Vollmond), ich kenn das gewässer nicht besonders daher kann es auch sein das keine aale drin sind. (probieren geht über studieren)


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gebissen haben se alle auf den guten alten tauwurm


----------



## aaler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

moin zusammen,

war freitag los - 2 gute aale gabs, nen 103er und nen 85er! bei vollmond!
der meter kam gegen 21.45 an meiner 11cm rotfeder nicht vorbei, der 85er ne stunde später auf fetzen. beides grundmontagen... war nen schönes erlebniss

nebenbei gas noch 3 schöne schleie, zwischen 40 und 50 und nen schuppi, dazu noch nen 60er aal... - die alle auf tauwurm und pose kurz überm grund.

also, trotz vollmond auf die schleicher.

grüße tom


----------



## Kuschi777 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Seht ihr es geht noch was.


----------



## Stellfisch (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

#6Echt klasse eure Fänge waren die am Fluß oder am See?|kopfkrat


----------



## aaler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

meine waren am see!


----------



## Stellfisch (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei uns gibt es nur einen Bach da scheinen Sie schon verschwunden zu sein#c#q


----------



## aaler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

nee, nee, glaub ma - die biester sind noch da...


----------



## Marc38120 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



aaler schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> war freitag los - 2 gute aale gabs, nen 103er und nen 85er! bei vollmond!
> der meter kam gegen 21.45 an meiner 11cm rotfeder nicht vorbei, der 85er ne stunde später auf fetzen. beides grundmontagen... war nen schönes erlebniss
> ...


 
hi tom,
an welchen gewässern in braunschweig fängt man sone großen Aale? |kopfkrat 

wo sind die beweisfotos?

grüße


----------



## Kuschi777 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Die bilder würde ich au gerne mal sehn


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Stellfisch schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es nur einen Bach da scheinen Sie schon verschwunden zu sein#c#q


 



			
				aaler schrieb:
			
		

> nee, nee, glaub ma - die biester sind noch da...


 

glaube der Aal den du "gefangen" hast(mit 103cm) wäre in nem Fluss schon lange abgewandert:g 


PS :hast du Bilder von den großen Aal?War der fett(vom Umfang her) ?


----------



## aaler (10. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

joo hab bilder und der war fett...
marc, hatte doch die "verhaftetdiedickenaalesession" angeboten... ick weeß nicht so richtig wie der see heißt, der iss hier aber ganz in der nähe...

@ schleienwühle, mag sein, war und iss mia aber zielich latte... auf jeden fall haben beide auch der 85er rcihtig ordentlich ballett gemacht.

in diesem sinne,
tom


----------



## Marc38120 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



aaler schrieb:


> joo hab bilder und der war fett...
> marc, hatte doch die "verhaftetdiedickenaalesession" angeboten... ick weeß nicht so richtig wie der see heißt, der iss hier aber ganz in der nähe...
> 
> @ schleienwühle, mag sein, war und iss mia aber zielich latte... auf jeden fall haben beide auch der 85er rcihtig ordentlich ballett gemacht.
> ...


 
Dann weiss ich bescheid!!!!!!!


----------



## aaler (11. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

na das dacht ich mir doch. vielleicht schaffen wirs ja nochmal


----------



## The Driver (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bei mir ging gestern noch was, aber lest elbst:

an der ersten Stelle vor der Mühle hatte ich gegen 21 uhr einen aal dran, aber er
saß fest. ich spürte genau seine bewegungen in der rute. also alter trick: rute auf den halter unter
leichter spannung und warten. nach ner weile: bimmelimm und der haken war ausgewürgt und leicht aufgebogen.
adieu schöner aal ! :-(
eine stunde später machte ich einen stellungswechsel 300 m flussauf zur wehrkrone. dort floss kaum wasser drüber. 
ich saß da so eine stunde und außer 2 monster gründlingen ging nix. ich wollte grad einpacken, da kam als ich
direkt neben der rute stand und sie grad greifen und zusammenpacken wollte der hammer-aal-biss meines lebens:
die rute lehnte gegen ein brückengeländer, sie schlug in einem satz ohne jegliche vorzuppelei hoch, mir mit dem griff
genau in die geöffnete hand!  und was für da für ein mordswiederstand am anderen ende tobte: ich wusste gleich das isn gescheiter.
kurzer heftiger drill und dann hiefte ich ihn über das geländer (mann hatte ich schiss um mein vorfach, aber alles hielt!)
und was für ein tolles tier: ein blitzblanker silbrig glänzender blankaal mit ungewöhnlich riesigen augen starrte mich da an.
75cm und 2 pfd geballte energie. ein toller aal saison abschluss für mich.
der biss muss reiner reflex gewesen sein, denn der aal hatte weder was im magen noch was im darm, der war völlig sauber.
er hatte auch nicht einen schwimmblasenwurm oder sonstiges krabbelzeug in sich, wie die aale zur sommerzeit in unserem fluss.

ich bin happy. mit diesem für mich ersten echten blankaal in meiner anglerlaufbahn, kann ich getrost die aalangeln in den keller hängen und nächtes jahr abwarten...


----------



## aaler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@ driver, sauber und petri... ick sach doch da geht noch watt... ich gebe selbst dem oktober noch ne gute chance...


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri heil @ Driver!


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (16. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,

habe gestern zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 Uhr 2 schöne 60er Aale auf Tauwurm bei Bingen gefangen.:l


Also da läuft sicher noch mehr. |rolleyes


----------



## Mini-Broesel (17. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin,


Datum: 14.9.06
 Wann: 18.00-4.00
 Wo: Segeberger See
 Montage:Laufblei
 Wer: Ich, und 2 Freunde
 Luft: ca. 15 grad
 Wasser:16-17 grad
 Beißzeit:zwischen 0 und 3 Uhr
 köder:Tauwurm 
 fänge:viele viele Barsche und ich 2 Aale von 
 50 und 52 cm .
Sonstiges: Die Fische bissen sehr vorsichtig und deshalb 
hatten wir sehr viele fehlbisse......


----------



## Kuschi777 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Was ist los beist nichts mehr.

Bei uns beisen se schon noch aber nur die kleinen.


----------



## kulti007 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

bei mir geht gar nichts mehr #d
langsam gebe ich die hoffnung auf :c

es macht auch keinen spaß, wenn man zum angeln fährt

und nicht daran glaubt überhaupt einen biss zu bekommen 

ich werde wohl den rest des jahres mit köfi auf zander angeln

vielleicht kommt dann noch zufällig der meter-aal |rolleyes

mfg


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Tja mit Aal geht bei mir auch nichts, aber mal sehen ob heut Abend der lang ersehnte Fang kommt. Wäre dann der erste im ganzen Jahr! Aber im Rhein ists diess Jahr allgemein schlecht mit dem Schleicher


----------



## Holger (21. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gestern Abend 4 Aale innerhalb einer halben Stunde (20:00 bis 20:30 etwa). Danach nix mehr !!!

Aber das war mehr als ausreichend.....|rolleyes Die Aale waren so um 60 cm, bis auf einen Ausreißer, der geht an 70 ran.

Bei uns in Ostfriesland gefällt den Aalen der Spätsommer, hatte letzten Samstag auch 4 Stück. #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

war gestern mit mein Kumpel auf Karpfen im See.Nebenbei machte jeder eine extra Angel für Aal fertig.Wir hatten keine Würmer bei, also mussten wir Krebse in diesen sehr klaren See suchen.Hatten fast nur ausgewachsene Krebse gefunden.Die Krebsschwänze wurden enthäutet und an den Haken gehangen.Jeder von uns hatte reichlich Bisse gehabt.Mein Kumpel konnte einen ca.65cm Aal fangen und ich 3. Aber die größe war nicht gerade stattlich.2 von ca. 55cm und eine Strippe von ca. 30cm.Schwimmt alles wieder, bis auf den 65iger.
Bisse hatten wir auf 2 Angeln reichlich(viele Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger)ausserdem noch 3 große Brassen:47,55,57cm!!!Schöne Tiere 
Die Temperatur war nachts angenehm mild und Sternenklar...bis auf die Wilschweine:r 

Der See hat 11ha und ist bis zu 6meter tief.Gebissen hatten die Schlangen in "nur" 1,5m tiefe, auf Grund(der viel Kraut aufweist)

Ich werde in der jetzigen Woche nochmal probieren.



Hier noch ein Bild von der 30cm Strippe...


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Krebse? Wo findet ihr denn Krebse bzw. wie kriegt ihr die aus dem Wasser? Ich hatte zwar hin und wieder Krabben am Rhein dran aber weißgott nicht regelmäßig genug um die als Köder in Betracht zu ziehen. Wäre aber keine üble Idee.


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin
Bei uns im Teich haben wir auch reichlich große Krebse , aber auf die geniale idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen , werde es nächstes mal ausprobieren :m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Krebse? Wo findet ihr denn Krebse bzw. wie kriegt ihr die aus dem Wasser? Ich hatte zwar hin und wieder Krabben am Rhein dran aber weißgott nicht regelmäßig genug um die als Köder in Betracht zu ziehen. Wäre aber keine üble Idee.


 
nachts mit Taschenlampe den Gewässerrand absuchen.Die Krebse kommen nachts nachvorne.Noch gehen die Temperaturen für die Suche nach Krebsen.Nur aufpassen,daß Du keine Edelkrebse fängst(stehen unter Naturschutz!) 
Der Krebs ist in vielen Gewässern,der Aalköder NR.1.
Am besten sind frischgehäutete(Butterkrebse), oder gehäutete Wollis

zum Fangen: hinterm Kopf am Panzer greifen, oder hinterm Krebs einen Kescher auf Grund halten und ihn vorm Kopf mit der Hand oder ähnlichen "ärgern", dann schwimmt er rückwärts in den Kescher hinein.


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

danke für den Tipp das probier ich glatt


----------



## Veit (27. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich war heute abend mit meinen Angelfreunden Hendrik und "Angelopa" Dietmar mal wieder Aalangeln an der Saale. Die Bedingungen waren eigentlich topp, denn es hatte ordentlich geregnet und normalerweise beißen dann die Aale an der Stelle, wo wir waren auch immer. 
Aber es war eine einzige Enttäuschung. Ein paar wenige Fehlbisse und ein kleiner Wels bei Dietmar waren alles.
Ich bin wirklich frustriert, es wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlechter mit den Aalen. Vor zwei Jahren haben wir Ende September bis Ende Oktober an dieser Stelle bei nahezu jedem Ansitz mehrere gute bis große Aale gefangen, egal wie das Wetter war. Letztes Jahr ist es schon schlechter gewesen und dieses Jahr fängt man nicht mal mehr unter Topp-Bedingungen einen. 
Is ja auch kein Wunder. Die Kormorane holen ordentlich Aale raus, die Welse ebenfalls und der Rest wird von den Turbinen zerhakt. Und bei den stark gestiegenen Preisen für Besatzfisch, kann es sich der Angelverein nunmal auch nicht leisten, massenhaft Aale zu besetzen.  
Letztes Jahr habe ich noch fast 150 Aale gefangen, dieses Jahr waren es nicht mal 50. Habe zwar auch weniger auf Aal geangelt, aber das lag auch daran, dass es viel schlechter gebissen hat und man etliche Schneidertage hatte.
Gehts so weiter, werde ich meinen Enkeln irgendwann mal erzählen können, dass es da früher mal einen Fisch GAB, der aussah wie eine Schlange....
Für mich hat sichs erledigt mit Aalangeln dieses Jahr und wenns nächstes Jahr wieder so schlecht ist, angle ich garnicht mehr drauf. 
Mein 65jähriger Angelfreund Dietmar fing früher regelmäßig 5 - 20 Aale an einem Abend, der hat nicht etwa die ganze Nacht durchgeangelt und Fehlbisse beim Aalangeln gab es damals fast garnicht. Für ihn sind solche Abende wie der heutige noch frustrierender als für uns junge Generation.


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Tja ich kenns nicht anders, ich angel erst seid diesem Jahr an einem Gewässer wo es Aale gibt (oder besser gesagt geben Sollte) dem Rhein nämlich. Ich war dieses Jahr mindestens ein duzend mal immer für mindestens 5 Stunden draußen bei absoluten Topp bedingungen ich bin sogar so wahnsinnig gewesen und bin bei Gewitter raus gegangen weil ich endlich nen Aal wollte. Ich hab Stellen gewählt wo ich von anderen Anglern wußte das Aale gebissen haben und ich selbst hab dort schon nen dicken toten Aal gesehen. Aber Fehlanzeige ich hab zwar von Zander über Rapfen (mitten in der Nacht auf Köfi am Grund #c ) über Klodeckelgroße Brassen bis hin zum Karpfen alles gefangen aber nicht einen einzigen Aal. Das kann ja nun nicht mehr alleine an meiner Blödheit liegen. Die Kormorane sind am Rhein sicher nicht das Problem (obwohl kein Tag vergeht an dem nicht einer von den häßlichen Viechern vor der Nase rumschwimmt) ich denke mal dass es eher die Turbinen der Holländer sind die dem Aal den Aufstieg unmöglich machen außerdem die besch... Glasaal fressenden Franzosen (das ist pure Dummheit es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee Forellenbrut zu fressen). Und wenn dann noch Welse zu tausenden (im Rhein gibt es für die keine Schonmaße und Zeiten mehr) den Grund nach dem Schleicher durchwühlen braucht einen nichts mehr zu wundern. Leute die Welse (auch noch große) wieder zurücksetzen sind echt...|krach: (besser? @ Kurzer)
Wahrscheinlich höre ich mich jetzt leicht cholerisch an aber ich finde es eine Schande dass ein so interessanter Angelfisch wie der Aal verschwindet. Und hinterher heißts wieder die Angler sind schuld.


----------



## Kurzer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Leute die Welse (auch noch große) wieder zurücksetzen müsste man an Ort und stelle ersäufen |krach:


 
Was bist Du denn für einer? |uhoh:  Du solltest mal die Biologie der Welse etwas genauer studieren. Schnell würdest Du feststellen das der Wels im Gegensatz zu anderen Räuber wesentlich weniger Nahrung im Jahr aufnimmt.

Wenn der Wels Beute macht, dann meistens große Fische um seinen Bedarf mit so wenig Aufwand wie möglich zu decken.

Erst schlau machen, dann schreiben! 

Das mit dem ersäufen solltest Du aus Deinem Posting löschen! Wir sind hier nicht im "Wilden Westen"!


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Kurzer schrieb:


> Was bist Du denn für einer? |uhoh: Du solltest mal die Biologie der Welse etwas genauer studieren. Schnell würdest Du feststellen das der Wels im Gegensatz zu anderen Räuber wesentlich weniger Nahrung im Jahr aufnimmt.
> Wenn der Wels Beute macht, dann meistens große Fische um seinen Bedarf mit so wenig Aufwand wie möglich zu decken.
> "!


 
Habe ich getan, und wie allgemein bekannt und auch belegt ist, ist der Aal die bevorzugte Beute des Welses da dieser sehr fett- und somit nährstoffreich ist, den gleichen Lebensraum bevorzugt und für den Wels dank seines hervorragenden Geruchs und Ortungssinnes verhältnismäßig leicht zu erbeuten ist (der Aal gräbt sich gerne ein und ist nunmal kein Rekordschwimmer). Das der Wels auch große Fische frißt mag ja vorkommen und ich wär der letzte der ein paar großen Brassen nachweint aber das Verschwinden des Aals bei gleichzeitigem explodieren der Welspopulation spricht doch für sich!

ach ja..Bitte gib mir doch mal den Link zu deinen Quellen über die Welsbiologie würd ich gerne mal lesen


----------



## The Driver (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Kurzer: da muss ich dir leider in allen punkten wiedersprechen!

ein wels nimmt zwar pro kilo aufgenommene nahrung mehr zu als andere raubfische, das ändert aber nichts an der tatsache dass ein 100 pfünder wels einen riesigen nahrungsbedarf hat.

ein wels nimmt oft unglaublich kleine nahrung zu sich, oder warum meinst du sind egel und maulwurfsgrillen und tauwürmer so beliebte köder?

ich bin aber dennoch nicht der meinung dass man unbedingt jeden kapitalen wels töten sollte... solches verhalten schafft auch häufig ganz unerwartete neue probleme.

meine meinung ist: am rückgang der aale in mitteleuropa ist in allererster linie die verbauung der flüsse schuld! allem voran schleusentore, die ganze flusssysteme vom meer abschotten, und veraltete wehre und die tötlichen turbinen der ach so umweltfreundlichen wasserkraft. wenn ich bedenke wie winzig der stromgewinn ist und wie hoch der preis ist den wir zahlen in form von toten aalen (und auch anderen fischen und wasserlebewesen), könnt ich weinen. DAS NENN ICH UMWELTSCHUTZ IN DEUTSCHLAND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@The Driver
Nein man sollte nicht jeden kapitalen Wels abschlagen aber wenn die Fischereibehörde soweit geht die Schonmaße und Zeiten auszusetzen muss es ein arges Problem geben. Und da müssen die Angler dann halt handeln ich glaube nicht dass wir umbedingt nen zweiten Rio Ebro wollen wo man außer Wels und Karpfen nichts mehr fängt.


----------



## Kurzer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



The Driver schrieb:


> @Kurzer: da muss ich dir leider in allen punkten wiedersprechen!
> 
> ein wels nimmt zwar pro kilo aufgenommene nahrung mehr zu als andere raubfische, das ändert aber nichts an der tatsache dass ein 100 pfünder wels einen riesigen nahrungsbedarf hat.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

das Welse regelmäßig mit kleinen, sehr lebendigen Ködern gefangen werden ist Tatsache, ganz klar und da stimme ich Dir auch voll und ganz zu. Jedoch liegt das ehr an der Reizwirkung der sehr quirrligen Egel und eines Tauwurmbündels. (Meine Meinung!!!)

Deinem letztem Absatz stimme ich auch voll und ganz zu und möchte dem noch hinzufügen das es europäische Länder gibt in welchen Glassaale eine Delikatesse sind und diese dort tonnenweise gefangen werden. Ich denke jeder kennt diese Problematik.

Ansonsten möchte ich diesen "Aalfangthread" nicht zum Wels.- oder gar C&R - Disskusionsthread umfunktionieren.


----------



## Wallerschreck (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Kurzer 
Klar ich würde auch lieber nen paar Fangmeldungen rein stellen aber ohne das ich was fange geht das ja schlecht 
Und da ich die Gründe jetzt lange genug bei mir gesucht habe muss es wo anders liegen


----------



## The Driver (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich bemerke bei uns an der schwalm in den letzten jahren auch einen verheerenden rückgang des aals aber auch der anderen fischarten. Äschen , Barben und Rußnasen sind praktisch ausgelöscht worden in den letzten 10 jahren. freilich hat der aalrückgang andere gründe... manchmal gibts zeiten wo ich nur noch traurig werde wenn ich dran denke wieviele fischarten einfach so verschwunden sind, und ausser ein paar anglern die eh keine lobby haben, bemerkt es kaum ein mensch.... aber schuld dran sind wir ALLE!!!


----------



## Veit (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Es hat seine Gründe, warum ein lebender Aal unter Welsspezialisten als Topp-Köder gilt...
Natürlich sind die Welse nur ein kleiner Teil des Problems beim Rückgang der Aale, aber sie sind auf jeden Fall mit Schuld. Und da bringt es auch nix wenn jemand der ein paar wenige Male im Jahr angeln geht und meint über die Lebensweise des Welses bescheid zu wissen, daraus schlussfolgerungen zieht.
Ich zähle mich zu den Leuten, die täglich live am Wasser erleben, wie sich die Fischbestände entwickeln und da ist mir in den letzten Jahren aufgefallen, dass sich Wels- und Aalbestand entgegengesetzt proportional entwickeln ohne mich auf irgendwelche Lehrbuchaussagen stützen zu müssen.  
Schlussfolgerung: Alle maßigen Welse raus, denn es gibt ohnehin mehr als genug! Mehr für die Aale tun und nicht jeden in die Räuchertonne hängen.


----------



## Kurzer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein! SORRY!


----------



## rudlinger (29. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Veit schrieb:


> Mehr für die Aale tun und nicht jeden in die Räuchertonne hängen.



Die paar Aale sind im Gegensatz zu Asiatischen Vorgehensweisen (Glasaale) ein sehr geringer Beitrag dazu.


The Driver schrieb:


> ich bemerke bei uns an der schwalm in den letzten jahren auch einen verheerenden rückgang des aals  Äschen , Barben und Rußnasen sind praktisch ausgelöscht worden in den letzten 10 jahren. freilich hat der aalrückgang andere gründe... manchmal gibts zeiten wo ich nur noch traurig werde wenn ich dran denke wieviele fischarten einfach so verschwunden sind, und ausser ein paar anglern die eh keine lobby haben, bemerkt es kaum ein mensch.... aber schuld dran sind wir ALLE!!!


Ihr habe ein Kormoran und Kleinkraftwerke Problem. Macht doch mal was dagegen!!

@Kurzer


Kurzer schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein! SORRY!



Lass es doch einfach sein. Hat eh keinen Sinn und bringt Dir persönlich nur Aufregeung was Deinem Herzen nicht gut tut!


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo statistiken wo man sich die Aalfänge der vergangenen Jahre zumindest mal in den großen Flüssen ansehen kann? Man muss ja diese Fangstatistik führen da schreibt man zwar nicht jeden Brassen rein aber ungefähr könnte das ja über die gefangenen Fischarten Auskunft geben und es wäre wirklich interessant zu sehen wie sich Wels/Aalfänge zueinander verhalten.


----------



## rudlinger (29. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo statistiken wo man sich die Aalfänge der vergangenen Jahre zumindest mal in den großen Flüssen ansehen kann? Man muss ja diese Fangstatistik führen da schreibt man zwar nicht jeden Brassen rein aber ungefähr könnte das ja über die gefangenen Fischarten Auskunft geben und es wäre wirklich interessant zu sehen wie sich Wels/Aalfänge zueinander verhalten.



Ist die Sache des Vereines die Fangstatistiken auszuwerten. Bei uns kannst Du unter http://www.av-sachsen.de/data/fangergebnisse/fangergebnisse.html
Leider veraltet und auf alle Gewässer zusammengefasst!


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hmm am Rhein bei ins ist ja kein Verein der Pächter, da hat man die gesamte hessische Strecke als Angelgebiet, das müsste was staatliches sein und die sollten dann auch die Ergebnisse auswerten aber ich hab noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden.

Oh je Äsche und Forelle ist bei euch auch nicht so der Hit hm?


----------



## rudlinger (30. September 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Oh je Äsche und Forelle ist bei euch auch nicht so der Hit hm?



Bei uns sind die schon noch der Hit. Manche von uns tun auch was dafür, als immer nur zu jammern.!


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Was denn unternehmen? Fischereiabgaben und Kartengebühren geben den Vereinen weißgott genug Möglichkeiten was zu unternehmen, Fische wie Bachforelle und Äsche werden nämlich massiv bezuschusst. Hm viele andere Möglichkeiten als Besatz hat man als Angler nicht, oder soll ich mal eben schnell den Rhein renaturieren? :q


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

hallo
ich war heute nacht ma wieder am see aalangeln. 
das ergebnis: 1aal von ca. 55cm und ein güster von ca.35-40cm(schwimmt wieder) beide auf ganzen tauwurm am 2er butthaken.


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Leute,
evt. verputzen die Welse auch unsere Rotfedern?

Als kleiner Junge habe ich sie immer gefangen.

Aber mir ist die Tage aufgefallen,das ich min. seit 8-10 Jahren kein Rotfeder mehr gesehen habe und das es ältere Angler gibt,die mir ein Rotauge hinhalten (so am Sonntag passiert) und überlegen,ob es eine Rotfeder oder ein Rotauge ist!

Könnte es sein,das der Wels sich auch über die Rotfedern hermacht?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## bassking (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Leute-vergesst bitte nicht, daß das diesjährige Aalangeln durch die extremen Wetterzustände vielerorts grottenschlecht war.

Beispiel unser See: Es wird jährlich Aal besetzt- dieses Jahr sogar 600 Stück !

Trotzdem waren sonst sehr gute Stellen schwach.

Es war einfach ein mieses Jahr- und das hat bei uns auch Nichts mit Kraftwerken oder Kormoran zu tun !

Ein Bekannter hat am Rhein gut gefangen- bis 6,7 Aale DIE NACHT !!!

Übrigens - was Veit gesagt hat, dem stimme ich 100% zu.

ES MACHT KEINEN SINN, (KLEINE) WELSE ZU SCHONEN:

RAUS DAMIT !!!

In unserem See vermehren sich die Vielfraße nahezu unkontrolliert...unser Gewässerbewirtschafter hat beim Verein eine Herabsetzung des Mindestmaßes auf 50cm. durchgesetzt.

Klar sind das kleine Welse- aber in 1,2 Jahren sind die Welse schon zu groß um von Hechten kurzgehalten zu werden !

Die fressen die ganzen Satzschleien, Karpfen und Aale weg und vermehren sich unkontrolliert...bei uns wird JEDER Wels über 50cm. entnommen.

Und das ist gut so.

Das natürliche Gleichgewicht ist doch schon gestört- sieht das denn Keiner? ;+ 

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## Wallerschreck (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@bassking
Klar sieht das einer, sogar die Behörden habens gesehen sonst hätten sie nicht Schonmaße und Zeiten im Rhein ausgesetzt. Bedauerlicherweise weigert sich die Welsknuddel-Catch&Release-Fraktion oftmals die Bestimmungen durch zu setzen und die Freßmaschienen zu entnehmen.
Hm und ich glaube nichtmal das der Hecht dem Wels überhaupt allzusehr gefährlich werden kann. Der Hecht ist ja an sich ein Tagaktiver Fisch und die Maulform deutet darauf hin, das er seine Beute von unten angreift (was ich auch immer so beobachtet habe) der Wels ist aber erstens eher nachts und zweitens eher am Grund unterwegs und deshalb hält sich der Konflikt da wohl in Grenzen. Was aber nicht heißt, das nicht ein dicker Wels den einen oder anderen schlafenden Hecht verputzt!


----------



## Kurzer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Diese Denkweise ist echt bedauernswert!


----------



## Zoddl (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Sorry, aber für mich wirkt diese Diskussion etwas stark überzogen! 

An unseren Gewässern lief dieses Jahr so gut wie gar nix mit Aal. Bei allen Anglern! Und das ganze haben wir auch ohne Welsvorkommen geschafft! Wir haben an einigen Gewässern zwar ein mittelschweres Kormoranproblem, aber eben nicht an allen. 
Und ironischerweise wurden genau im Kormoranproblem - Flüsschen etwas "normalere" Aalfänge verzeichnet.

Meine wirklich einfache Vermutung wäre ganz einfach: der Aal lief dieses Jahr eben nicht so gut! Auch ohne den Faktor Wels!


----------



## Kurzer (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber für mich wirkt diese Diskussion etwas stark überzogen!
> 
> An unseren Gewässern lief dieses Jahr so gut wie gar nix mit Aal. Bei allen Anglern! Und das ganze haben wir auch ohne Welsvorkommen geschafft! Wir haben an einigen Gewässern zwar ein mittelschweres Kormoranproblem, aber eben nicht an allen.
> Und ironischerweise wurden genau im Kormoranproblem - Flüsschen etwas "normalere" Aalfänge verzeichnet.
> ...


 
Danke Zoddl!!! #6  Genau so sieht es nämlich aus! Freunde von mir haben in meiner Heimat in diesem Jahr auch sehr schlecht Aal gefangen und dort gibt es def. keine Welse. 

Irgend ein Grund sucht man aber immer und hier im Thread scheint man alles auf den Wels zu schieben.#d


----------



## bennie (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Bei uns genauso. Top Aalgewässer.
Im Frühjahr gings etwas später perfekt los, die Größe stimmte sofort. So gings bis in den Hochsommer rein, aber die Größe schrumpfte auf die Lütten. Und dann auf einmal nix mehr : /
Ja, und nun ist Oktober und ich probiers erst garnicht mehr...


----------



## bassking (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich habe mich vielleicht etwas mißverständlich ausgedrückt:
Das Aaljahr denke ich war GENERELL wegen der Temperaturen schlecht...nicht in erster Linie wegen den Welsen.

An unseren Gewässern jedenfalls.Wenn Veit behauptet, der Aal würde an seinen Gewässern vom Wels gefressen, KANN DAS SEIN.
Ich weiß das nicht, weil jedes Gewässer einen unterschiedlichen Welsbestand hat ! Vielleicht verstärken sich beide Faktoren (Temp. +Welsfraß ) auch...

Was ich allerdings weiß, ist, das sich Welse an unserem See und auch am Rhein extrem vermehren...und sehr viel Fisch fressen, da sie auch schnell wachsen und praktisch kaum natürliche Feinde haben.

In Habitaten wie dem Ebro ist das nicht so dramatisch- diese eutrophen, nährstoffreichen,trüben und warmen Gewässer bieten Futterfische satt.

Aber unsere Gewässer werden klarer und sauberer..der Wels vermehrt sich immer mehr.

Ich will jetzt nicht zur Welshatz blasen...aber ich finde, es spricht GAR NICHTS dagegen, jeden gefangenen Wels auch zu verwerten...also SCHONEN dieser Fischart ist so ziemlich das DÜMMSTE, was man unter dem Deckmantel des C&R. tun kann.

Total überzogen und meiner Meinung nach auch BIOLOGISCH FALSCH.

Der C&R . sowie der selektive-harvest Gedanke lebt vom "Schutz der Bestände".

BITTE SCHÜTZT ALLE ZANDER, HECHTE, SCHLEIEN, AALE, etc,
die sich dieser Raubfisch jedes Jahr reinpfeift !

Kein übertriebenes Releasen beim Wels !!! :g 

Bassking.


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Auch bei uns an der Löcknitz war dieses Jahr kaum Aal zu fangen und wir haben definitiv kein Welsproblem. Den einzigen Wels innerhalb der letzten 10 Jahre hab ich vor 3 Jahren gefangen und der hatte gerade mal 65 cm. Ich schieb das mal wirklich auf die Wassertemperaturen. War am Sonnabend baden und mußte nicht mal Angst vor ner Geschlechtsumwandlung haben.  Auch ungewöhnlich ist die sehr, sehr hohe Zahl an Ukeleis für Oktober. Normalerweise wandert dieser Fisch Mitte September bei uns ab.


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ukeleis seh ich kaum noch, was ich beim Köfiangeln aber ständig fange sind kleine Rapfen das Uferwasser kocht von den Biestern und die geben schlechte Köfis ab, hatt noch nicht einen Biss auf die. Die Wassertemperaturen sind wirklich ungewöhnlich. Selbst gestern noch nach ner ganzen Woche Zitterwetter war das Wasser im Rhein pisswarm. Aal hab ich wieder keinen gefangen aber (wie sollte es auch anders sein) einen 35ger Wels.....


----------



## Stellfisch (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,
bei unserem Abschnitt an der Nidder gibt es auch definitiv keine Welse, sind schon seit jahren keine mehr gefangen worden:m Ich denke es sind einfach die Wetterkapriolen im Frühjahr und der kalte August. Ich ahbe selbst nur 5 Stück über den ganzen Sommer gefangen alle so zwischen 45 und 50 cm auch die anderen in unserem Verein haben nur Schnürsenkel oder gar nichts gefangen.;+

Ich hoffe mal auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## Zoddl (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@bassking
Deine... Gedanken zum Thema Wels sind ja nachvollziehbar. Und ich widerspreche dir auch nicht, das Welse grosse Mengen Fisch fressen. Genauso wie Welse in kleineren Gewässern (Teich, kleine Seen) grösseren Schaden anrichten. Bei letzterem geb ich dir sogar völlig recht. Aber trotzdem stimmt hier etwas nicht.

Wenn ich Schleien schützen will, ist das nicht - Releasen von Welsen die letzte von allen dazu nötigen Stufen. Zuerst muss der Laich bestehen. Dazu müsste ich unter anderem Aale von den Laichplätzen fernhalten. Als Jungfische warten JEDE MENGE Barsche auf den Nachwuchs. 
Als Jugendliche werden sie auch für Zander interessanter. Und die mampfen Schleien scheinbar ebenso mit Vorliebe, wie später die Hechte. Und "dann erst" die Welse! Dazu kommen noch Wasservögel (Enten fürn Laich, Kormorane für den Rest) und Minks.
Sicher ist die Reihenfolge nicht ganz "korrekt", sollte aber klar sein, was damit gemeint ist. Stellt sich nur die Frage,m wie man die Schleie jetzt am besten schützt, oder? Das gleiche gilt für jede andere Fischart. That´s life!

Den Wels kriegste auch aus dem Rhein alleinig durch den Angler definitiv nicht raus. Wozu auch? Wer soll sich dann um die ganzen Weissfische kümmern? Der Hecht alleine wirds nicht schaffen!

So, und nu aber nochn paar Aalfänge!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich kann auch mal wieder einen Aalfang melden #6
Ich war gestern mal wieder seit 2 Wochen los auf Aal!
Als ich die Ruten so gegen 9 Uhr klar gemacht hatte ging das warten los und ca 10 Min später klingelte es an der Rute die mit TAuwurm beködert war. Ich hin zu der Rute und nachgeschnaut und angeschlagen.
Der Aal war so knapp um die 55cm und ziemlich dick obwohl es ein Spitzkopf war ;+
Dann am späteren Abend habe ich noch einen ca.45 cm Karpfen gefangen, der aber wieder schwimmt!!
Also ich glaube noch net das die Aale sich ganz auf die faule haut gelegt haben, denn ich hatte noch einige Bisse, die ich net verwerten konnte!!!:v


----------



## Schnyder (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Boardies...sehe schon das sich viele mit dem Welsproblem bzw.Aalproblem beschäftigen!!!!Tja ich als Angler würde auch gerne wieder Aale fangen...aber Fehlanzeige!!!
Ich bin der Meinung das wir "Alle" mal eine Schonzeit einlegen sollten und die Angelei auf Aal die nächsten paar Jahre verschieben oder C&R für jeden Fang!!!Dann bleibt die Hoffnung das sich der Bestand vlt. erholt und wir in Zukunft wieder gute Fänge haben könnten....sicherlich sind auch die Turbinen in den Wasserkraftwerken schuld bzw.die "Glasaal"Jäger die  den Bestand enorm gefährden...daher würde ich sagen...wenigstens "Wir" sollten vernünftig sein und den Aal schonen.......!!!

P.S. Rettet die Aale!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Schonzeit für Aale hat keinen Sinn. Erstens ist der das halbe Jahr von alleine "geschont" weil er Winterruhe hält, zweitens laicht er nicht wie "normale" Fische sondern wandert ab und stirbt danach. Ich glaube eh nicht das unsere Rheinaale es zurück ins Meer schaffen die enden zu 99% in Turbinen die einzigen die sich noch Fortpflanzen sind die die im Meer bleiben. Mein Vorschlag: mindestmaß auf jeden Fall beachten und keine "tauwürmer" mehr räuchern, viel mehr kann man da als Angler direkt nicht tun. 
Das Einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre eine pro Kopf- Fangbeschränkung, also dass nicht mehr einzelne Angler die an Hot Spots wohnen im Jahr 200 Aale abknüppeln dürfen sondern dass das beschränkt ist, würde übrigends auch bei anderen Fischen Sinn machen wenn ich lese (ich nehm im Jahr 50 Zander mit nach Hause -.-). Dann würden sich die Fänge vielleicht besser auf die Angler aufteilen und die anderen (mich definitiv eingeschlossen) wären nicht mehr so frustriert . Aber wer will das wie kontrollieren? Ist denk ich mal nicht machbar. Ich bin ja noch nicht einmal am Rhein überhaupt nach meinem Schein gefragt worden.


----------



## Leif (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi @ all.


Angler sind ja Weltmeister im Ausreden finden. Das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben.
schaut euch doch mal uralte Forenbeiträge an.
Früher wurde viel mehr auf Turbienen rumgehackt. Dann kam der Kormoran. Alles auch zum Teil sehr berechtigt.
Und jetzt ist der Wels schuld.
Also bitte!?!
Wie oft wurde schon erwähnt, das ein Wels so ca. 40 Gramm am tag verdrückt.
Ob die Angabe ganz genau stimmt weiß ich nicht. Aber um den dreh wird es sein.
Ich weiß nicht wie man den Aal als Schuldigen nehmen kann.
Liegt es daran, das der Aal und der Wels ein Grundfisch ist und man davon ausgeht, das sie sich in die Quere kommen?
Obwohl der Wels bevorzugt in den oberen Wasserschichten raubt?
Vielleicht denkt man das alles auch, weil der Aal nen guter Köder  auf Wels ist.
Das wird aber eher daran liegen, das man sie gerne nimmt, weil sie sich noch lange schön bewegen.
Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich der zanderbestand entwickelt.
Er müsste die nächsten jahr zurückgehen, weil die Flüsse sauber und klar werden sollen.
Das wäre für den Lachs natürlich von Vorteil.
Hoffentlich frisst der Wels nicht die teuren Lachse.....ne ne ne.
Es wurde auch erwähnt, das am Ebro und so, auch ein Kormoranproblem besteht und es sich, durch bessere Vorraussetzungen, ausgleichen würde.
Rein theoretisch dürfte aber in einer brutkolonie von kormoranen gar nix mehr fischtechnisch os sein.
Denke ich zumindest, wenn ich 300 kormorane auf dem Wasser sehe.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Äh? Wels in oberen Wasserschichten? Des ja wohl nen Witz, würd mich mal interessieren wo mehr Welse gefangen werden auf deme Grund (denn ihre ganze Körperform schreit so laut nach Grundfisch dass selbst nen Tauber das hören könnte) oder im Mittelwasser. Was ich allerdings weiß, ist dass man die Welse vom Boot aus mit nem Wallerholz vom Grund hoch locken kann, das ist aber nicht das natürliche Verhalten von dem Fisch der sucht sich im Normalfall seine Beute dort wo er auch lebt. Klar werden mal welche weiter oben gefangen, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme (so wie Karpfen auf Schwimmbrot gefangen werden) und ist wohl auch Gewässerabhängig. Ich hab schon so oft von Leuten am Rhein gehört :" Oh da hat gerade ein Wels geraubt" dabei sind das zu 90% Rapfen und zu 5% Hechte die restlichen 5 Prozent kann sich der Wels mit dem Zander teilen.

Aber ok genug von dem Thema ist der falsche Threat dafür aber vielleicht macht ja einer einen auf


----------



## Leif (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Äh? Wels in oberen Wasserschichten? Des ja wohl nen Witz, würd mich mal interessieren wo mehr Welse gefangen werden auf deme Grund (denn ihre ganze Körperform schreit so laut nach Grundfisch dass selbst nen Tauber das hören könnte) oder im Mittelwasser. Was ich allerdings weiß, ist dass man die Welse vom Boot aus mit nem Wallerholz vom Grund hoch locken kann, das ist aber nicht das natürliche Verhalten von dem Fisch der sucht sich im Normalfall seine Beute dort wo er auch lebt. Klar werden mal welche weiter oben gefangen, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme (so wie Karpfen auf Schwimmbrot gefangen werden) und ist wohl auch Gewässerabhängig. Ich hab schon so oft von Leuten am Rhein gehört :" Oh da hat gerade ein Wels geraubt" dabei sind das zu 90% Rapfen und zu 5% Hechte die restlichen 5 Prozent kann sich der Wels mit dem Zander teilen.
> 
> Aber ok genug von dem Thema ist der falsche Threat dafür aber vielleicht macht ja einer einen auf



Dann mach ich mal für alle intressierten nen neuen Thread auf.


----------



## Wallerschreck (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Sag mal bescheid wenn der Thret offen ist und wie er heißt bisher kann ich bei der Suche nix finden


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@wallerschreck
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86545


----------



## inextremo6 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Takker!
Endlich mal wieder der n Aal meldet.Die Wels Für u. Wieders haben ja endlich ne eigene Seite.
Der Aal schläft garantiert noch nicht.
Eigentlich beginnt jetzt erst die Topzeit, Wasser ist noch Superwarm. Ich fang meine meisten und Dicksten Aale immer erst jetzt,man muss bloss wissen wo.
Die Nacht hat mind. 12 Stunden.
Kann leider erst wieder am 19.aber hatte letztes Samstag-Sonntag 4Stueck zw.58-74.
Naja rechnet man jede 3 Stunden einen ist das zwar nicht der FETTE ZUG aber OK.INEX#h


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ach mit 4 Stück in einer Nacht das geht doch!!
Also ich hatte erste eine Aalnacht mit 4 maßigen 
Denn bei uns hier ists net soo pralle mit Aal, dann ist man schon froh einen zu haben, aber dafür sind bei uns immer Überraschungsfänge zu erwarten wie Karpfen, Forelle, etc.
Ich werde die kommeden Ferien auch mal wieder los ziehen an einen kleinen Fluß und nach Stellen suchen, an denen eine Weide ins Wasser gewachsen ist!
Also bis dahin Petri weiterhin


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hat das jetzt echt noch Sinn auf Aal? Mittlerweile hat das kalte Regen- und Zuflusswasser die Temperatur doch stark gesenkt, was sagen die Spezies bis wieviel Grad kann man dem Schleicher noch nachstellen?


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Auf jeden Fall, versuchs mal im Tiefen Rinnen ab 5 meter,obwohl ich denke bei 16 Grad Wassertemperatur bekommst du die auch noch am Schilf.Findest Du ne richtige Rinne dann Knalltst, ansonsten mal die Stelle wechseln.Bis 10 grad Wassertemp. ist alles möglich.
In der Müritz angeln die Profis in 18 Meter Wassertiefe und tiefer bis spät in den November rein und fangen ist aber mehr ne Sache für Spezis


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hmpf momentan kann ich am Rhein wegen der Strömung nur in Buhnen oder Häfen angeln weiter draußen in der Fahrrinne geht garnichts da wird das dickste Blei weggetrieben. Aber ich hab da ne Hafeneinfahrt im Auge die relativ ruhig und tief ist da könnts funktionieren. Wahrschienlich werdens aber wieder nur Wallerbabys


----------



## spin-paule (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Also am Rhein sind die Wassertemperaturen noch im grünen Bereich!
Bad Honnef, heute 11.00 Uhr: 16,2°C
(Quelle:http://luadb.lds.nrw.de/LUA/gues/welcome.htm)
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Na dann lass ichs heute oder morgen Abend mal drauf ankommen und starte einen erneuten Versuch im Hafen.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich werde am WE mal einen kleinen Fluß/Bach von ca. 4m Breite antesten ob da noch was geht!! 
Erst mal nen paar Stellen auskundschaften, an was für Stellen sucht ihr in solch einem Gewässer?
Ich suche nach Bäumen Kurven unterspühlte Ufer, aber da gibt es doch sicher mehr Hotspots


----------



## The Driver (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

ich habs vorgestern mal von 20-23 uhr probiert. einen biss versiebt und das wars! nix mehr.... nicht mal nen beifang.


----------



## inextremo6 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi Takker
Die Stellen die Du absuchst sind schon OK aber wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich zu dieser Jahreszeit eher grössere Gewässeer auswählen.Ich denke die kleineren unterliegen durch kalte Nächte eher grösseren Temperaturschwankungen.
Ich angel nur noch ab 4Meter Tiefe und drunter.
Wenn jemand andere Erfahrung gemacht hat kann er mich gerne eines Besseren belehren INEX


----------



## The Driver (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

wo halten sich die aale im herbst und winter in 0,2-2 meter tiefen und 5-25m breiten flüssen auf?


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Mein Versuch am Mittwoch in c.a. 3m Wassertiefe im Hafenbecken am Rhein brachte lediglich 3 dicke (3-4 Pfund) Brassen und zwei weitere Bisse bei denen der Anhieb ins Leere ging. Außerdem ein Biss mit staker Gegenwehr der leider nach ein paar Sekunden ausgeschlitzt ist. Allerdings tippe ich wegen dem stetigen Zug eher auf Karpfen oder nen kapitalen Brassen (sehr wahrscheinlich) als auf Aal. Alle Bisse kamen auf Tauwurm am Grund, die Köfirute bestückt mit nem Babyrapfen  (habe leider keinen anderen Köfi bekommen) an der Pose blieb unangetastet.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Ich werde es einfach mal probieren


----------



## inextremo6 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Na dann viel Glück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schade würde dieses Wo-ende auch gern los muss a arbeiten.
Werde ab nächsten Donnerstag versuchen noch mal 3 Nächte durchzu ziehen,naja oder sagen wir mal so wie lange ich es aushalte.soll ja kälter werden
Werd dann berichten .Bin aber wirklich noch absolut optimistisch


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hi,

war heute etwas am Rhein.
War eigentlich auf Zander aus, aber hatte neben bei noch eine Rute mit Tauwurm im Wasser baumeln.

Plötzlich fing dies an zu Klingeln wie wild, aber es wurde keine schnur im freilauf genommen.
Naja ich angeschlagen und als der wurm zu sehen war war es klar, die Krabben haben mir mal wieder einen streich gespielt.
Also den Wurm wieder etwas gerichtet und ab ins kühle nass.

Gegen 21 Uhr beginnt erneut das Glöckchen Alarm zu schlagen.
Hab es erst nicht beachtet da alles wie zuvor war.
Glöckchen bimmelt und es wird keine Schnur genommen.

Als es jedoch nach ca 40 sec. immer noch leutet schlag ich doch mal an.
OK da ist was dran. :k

Nach ca 10 sec. jedoch kein Wiederstand mehr, die Ruhtenspitze schnellte in den himmel und das war es, also hab einen abriss.#q

Weiter eingeholt um neu aufzubauen und wie das Blei ungefähr 3-4 m vor mir war tauchte es schlagartig ab, die Rute bog sich bis die Spitze die Wasseroberfläsche berührte.Dachte nur was ist das jetzt.|kopfkrat

Also langsm weiter eingeholt und was kam zum Vorschein, jep richtig ein schöner 75er Aal!!!:l:l:l

Der Bursche wartet jetzt in der Tiefkühltruhe bis ich demnächst den Räucherofen anschmeiße.

Sobald ich Abends wieder zeit habe wird es noch mal auf Aal versucht, ich hoffe da geht noch der ein oder andere.


----------



## xonnel (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Moin !

Komme gerade von der Aller wieder und hatte das, was man eine Sternstunde nennt. Zwischen 20:30 und 03:00Uhr sieben Aale, einen schönen Barsch und einen kapitalen Döbel.

Ein Aal mit 63cm, der Rest über 70cm und der grösste 84cm, 4 Aale waren Blankaale.

Alles auf Tauwurm mit Sardinenöl.

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/3246/dscn0857jz7.th.jpg


----------



## MobyDicky (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Na dickes PETRI zu den lecker Aalen #6  !

Mein maximales waren bisher mal 3 Aale, davon durfte einer allerdings wieder schwimmen, weil er nur ein dickeres Schnürchen war.


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri zu den Fängen,

@Raubfisch Angler
warst du in den Buhnen bei Bingen?


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Xonnel.

Morgen Wallerschreck, ja war wieder dort in den Buhnen.
Ist einfach ein gutes Plätzchen, aber hab selbst nicht mehr mit einem Aal gerechnet.

für die 75 cm war er ach schön dick. 

Muß mal schaun wenn ich nach der Spätschicht noch mal lust hab fahr ich vieleicht die woche noch mal runter.


----------



## Wallerschreck (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

War gestern mal wieder auf Aal draußen, hab wie gewohnt keinen gefangen dafür hatte ich aber nen schönen Beifang, als ich den Köfi (Laube auf Grund) einholen wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass der schon besetzt war. Nach kurzem kaum erwähnenswerten Drill beförderte ich einen schönen Zander an Land. Der Fisch (den ich mir demnächst schmecken lassen werde) hat um die 48cm und schätzungsweise 1,5Kg. Der Fisch hat keine Schnur genommen, muss an Ort und Stelle liegen geblieben sein. Hab mit offenem Bügel und elektrischem Bissanzeiger gefischt und keinen Piep hats gemacht.
Zu meiner Freude aber scheint der Aal hier noch zu laufen, hab beim einräumen mit nem anderen Angler gesprochen und der hatte einen schönen Spitzkopf im Eimer. Werd wohl heute nochmal raus.


----------



## fischdieb22 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri zu dem Zander aber *48 Zentimeter?????*

*Wo bitte liegen bei euch die Mindestmaße für Zander???????*


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Zander hat bei uns 45cm Mindestmaß. Aber er hätte es wahrscheinlich eh nicht überlebt, da der Haken sehr tief saß. Sonst wär er mir ja vielleicht noch "aus der Hand geglitten" 

War gestern abend wieder draußen, da ich meine Chancen auf Aal aber gleich Null setzte hab ich mich auf ene Buhne gesetzt und ein Rotauge hinter dem Buhnenkopf an der Pose gebadet, "wenn ich eh nur Zander und keine Aale fang kann ich auch gleich gezielt drauf angeln" dacht ich mir. Hab nebenbei aber trotzdem die Feederrute mit Tauwurm rausgelegt. Gegen 21 Uhr dann meldet sich das Glöckchen und die Schnur saust von der Rolle. Ich schlag an und rechne mit nem heftigen Barbendrill. Aber schon nach 10 Sekunden ahne ich was. Das ist nicht der gleichmäßige Zug einer Barbe oder Brasse, dieses Zittern kann nur eins bedeuten. Und tatsächlich, als ich ihn aus dem Wasser hebe hab ich Gewißheit. Nach einem duztend erfolglosen Ansitzen unter besten Bedingungen hab ich meinen ersten Rheinaal mitte Oktober bei knapp über 0 Grad Lufttemperatur in ner Sternenklaren Nacht gefangen. Mit knapp 50 cm alles andere als ein Riese aber wenigstens hab ich meinen Zielfisch endlich erwischt


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Petri Wallerschreck,

es klappt doch.

Werd Glaub ich öffter mal bei Euch angeln da ich ebi uns wies aussieht null Chance auf Zander hab.
Und bei mir eben der Stachelritter in der Sammlung fehlt.

Nächste Woche hab ich Frühschicht könnten wir ja mal wieder was ausmachen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

@Raubfisch Angler
Japp Zander läuft eben bei uns recht gut, auch wenns nicht die Riesen sind. Und man mag mir verzeihen dass ich dieses Jahr schon den zweiten Zander entnehme und der nur knapp über Mindestmaß hatte  
Können nächste Woche gerne mal wieder raus gehen allerdings sollten wir die Köfis diesmal schweben lassen (Krabben).
Hab dieses Jahr (dank dem gestrigen Aal) meine Zielfischsammlung fast komplett, und das obwohl die Fänge sich erst ab Juli eingestellt haben. Von Aal über Hecht bis Wels und Zander hab ich jetzt alles erwischt  einzig die Schleie fehlt mir noch zu meinem Glück, aber im Rhein (zumindest bei uns) sind die nicht zu fangen und auch in den Teichen zu denen ich Zugang habe ist die nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Wallerschreck (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hier mal die versprochenen Fotos vom Aal und dem Zander von Montag


----------



## inextremo6 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Meine Müritznächte waren nicht so erfolgreich:c 
Erste Nacht 2Aale 58 und 63.
Zweite Nacht 1Aal 67,ein Riese abgerissen#q 
Da die Nacht jetzt ca 13 Stunden hat ,sehr magere Ausbeute,hatte dann nach 2 Nächten die Schnauze voll.
Werd wenns warm bleibt nächstes Wochenende nochmal probieren a langsam schwinden die Chancen


----------



## kulti007 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

na werden noch irgendwo aale gefangen. wetter ist ja eigentlich noch gut. 

mfg |wavey:


----------



## Nauke (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*



kulti007 schrieb:


> na werden noch irgendwo aale gefangen. wetter ist ja eigentlich noch gut.
> 
> mfg |wavey:



Bei uns hier hat das Wasser unter 8°C.

Ich denke da geht nichts mehr.#d #h


----------



## xonnel (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo !

Bin seit Sonntag jeden Abend (am Fluss) draussen gewesen, die (grossen) Aale beissen noch ganz passabel


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hast du auch bilder?


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

am rhein geht auch nix mehr auf aal. Obwohl Wasser hat noch um die 12grad also theoretisch noch möglich


----------



## The Driver (17. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Lasst den Aalen ihre Winterpause.... ich freu mich umso mehr auf den nächsten Sommer... und wenn ich so abends in meiner kleinen Buzze sitze und meine Aalvorfächer knüpfe mal ich mir schon aus wo ich überall 2007 auf Aal gehen werde.... aber bis dahin vergehen min noch 5-6 monate, leider!


----------



## Stellfisch (19. November 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Hallo,
konnte am Freitag Abend am See einen schönen Aal verhaften#6 hatte so 70 cm! Hab ihn auf Köfi  gefangen an der Grundmontage! Bilder kommen noch. Geht doch noch was, aber ich denke jetzt ist es bald vorbei.

gruß


----------



## mrmayo (19. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

Konnte gestern auch den ersten Aal in dieser Saison verhaften.
Der Gute war 65 cm lang und 650 Gramm schwehr 
Sorry für die Pics ,hab vergessen meine Cam mit ans Wasser zu nehmen #q

Edit : Ooops der Thread ist ja von 2006.Wär nett wenn ein Mod den Beitrag in den richtigen Thread verschieben könnte. 
Sorry


----------



## serge7 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2006*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118186


----------

